# We Defected to the West! DLR 2013



## mom2rtk

Is everyone over the cold winter enough to venture back in? 

Welcome along on our DLR in December trip! I know I'm late getting under way, but that's just how things go here sometimes. First, I had to finish up my December 2012 WDW trip report.  If you haven't read any of my past trip reports, they are all linked in my signature.

I'm Janet. And this is my Disney partner in crime, my 13 year old daughter Katie.





We're not new to DLR. This was in fact our 5th trip to the parks. But most of our Disney trips have been to WDW. Our last DLR trip was summer 2010. And I'm sure you all know things have changed a lot since then. All of our prior visits had been fairly brief, 2 or 3 days tops. I really wanted to do the parks once where we didn't feel as rushed. So with fastpass plus rolling out at WDW in 2013, it seemed like the ideal time to make our move.

So who's up for a trip back into the cold. And I do mean cold..........


----------



## mom2rtk

LINKS:

12/4/13

Departure
Goofy's Kitchen
Goofy's Kitchen Flashback

12/5/13

DL Early Entry: Astro Orbiter, Nemo Subs
Matterhorn Flashback
Alice, Teacups, POTC
More POTC, NOS, Frozen!
Jingle Jangle Jamboree
Belielve in Magic

12/6/13

CARSLAND!
Lunch with Ariel
You Want Me to What?
Holiday Tour
Haunted Mansion Holiday
Small World Holiday
A Great Seat for the Parade!
More Parade Photos
RSR at Night and WOC
More WOC

12/7/13

PPH Santa, off to Goofy's Kitchen
DTD, Pearl Factory
GC and DLH Santas

12/8/13


A Cold but Very Awesome Morning on Paradise Pier
The CS Ride Photo Collection
More Fun around Paradise Pier and Grumpy Santa
Meeting a DIS VIP and Breakfast at Flo's
More Casrland, ToT, Bugsland
Viva Navidad and Back to DL for the Parade
More Daytime Parade Photos
FL Dark Rides, Castle Walkthrough..... and finally..... Mickey as Santa!
Fantasmic Dessert Seating
More Fantasmic

12/9/13

I'm finally loving ToT! and Breakfast at Storytellers
The Verdict on DL's Fairy Godmother
Practically Perfect
Mickey and the Magical Map
Which Mickey Will We Get?
New Orleans Square and Back To Small World


----------



## jenseib

wooohooo! Joining in!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

*The Plan:*

Katie is in 7th grade now. I've taken her out of school every year for a week long Disney trip since kindergarten. It really hasn't been a problem. She always has a lot of work that first week back, but the teachers have been great. Now that she's in middle school and I know our days of doing this are numbered. 

As it turns out, switching to DLR this year was a good move for many reasons. Not the least of which was that DLR requires less advance planning. So it drove me crazy that I didn't have any planning to do, but I was thankful that I didn't more planning to do. 

Katie had a part in the school play in 6th grade and loved it. It was a great experience for her, a great way to meet lots of new friends just as she was entering a big new school. So I knew she'd want to do the play again in 7th grade. Of course, we had no way of knowing when the play would be until after school started in August, and we couldn't go until after the play was over. Last year it was in mid-November. On top of that, our middle son was leaving for college (the first to leave home) and I wasn't comfortable making commitments on dates until I knew more about his schedule. He wasn't coming (sadly, he's not a huge Disney fan) but I wasn't going to take a chance on being gone any time he might be home.

Eventually I committed to early December. My husband loves Disney too, but doesn't come every year. He passed this time since he used so much of his vacation time getting our son off to school and wanted to keep some days for when he would be home on breaks.

I really struggled with where to stay. We always stay onsite in a value hotel at WDW. There are no value hotels at DLR. I toyed with staying at one of the Good Neighbor hotels to save money. For us, it really is a place just to sleep. We are the sort to hit the parks early and stay til we drop. At one point I even booked an offsite location. But the more I thought about it, the more unsure I was.

I am a light sleeper. I sleep very poorly in the early morning hours. We were coming from the central time zone, so odds were I'd be up by 4 or 5 local time every morning. In the end I knew it would just kill me to know the parks were open and I was just pacing the room. Katie is pretty easy going and has seemingly endless energy at Disney. So I knew it wouldn't be hard for her to be up and at the parks. So when Cheaptickets ran a 20% off promotion, I jumped in and booked the Paradise Pier. In the end, it was that daily early entry that sealed the deal for me.

We have stayed at the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian on prior trips, so it only seemed fitting that we should try out the third of the onsite hotels.

It still frustrates me to no end that we can only get a 5 day ticket at DLR. I'm quite spoiled at WDW being able to get a 10 day ticket, and spend a few shorter days in the parks. We love visiting the parks on arrival and departure days, then taking at least one short day mid-week. With only 5 days at our disposal we were going to have to change our strategy. I know everyone says you can "do" the parks in 3 or 4 days. But I knew I wanted to do it ALL! So I knew 5 days barely do it for us. Just once, I didn't want to leave at the end of a DLR trip mourning everything I had missed.

So I bought tickets (10% off through Orbitz/Ebates! ) and booked flights. We were headed west!


----------



## BellaBaby

We are heading to DL at the end of May. Really want to see Carsland...and kinda waiting and watching how the new FP+ evolves.  I've seen alot of your comments on the subject and totally agree. In the meantime, we'll enjoy FP Legacy this year!!


----------



## jenseib

I totally agree about the 5 day ticket.  I could go more days easily.
Also I kept reading how DL has longer park hours, but it surely didn't when I was there. They parks closed early every night except the weekends and there is so much to see and do that I just couldn't do it all.  Of course, having so many things down for refurb cut into what I could see as well.


----------



## mom2rtk

BellaBaby said:


> We are heading to DL at the end of May. Really want to see Carsland...and kinda waiting and watching how the new FP+ evolves.  I've seen alot of your comments on the subject and totally agree. In the meantime, we'll enjoy FP Legacy this year!!



Yeah! Welcome to the west!  And might I add.... what a gorgeous state you live in. We are in Missouri and our first 4 trips to DL were driving trips. That first day of driving across Kansas is always brutal. But then we got to Colorado...... and 



jenseib said:


> I totally agree about the 5 day ticket.  I could go more days easily.
> Also I kept reading how DL has longer park hours, but it surely didn't when I was there. They parks closed early every night except the weekends and there is so much to see and do that I just couldn't do it all.  Of course, having so many things down for refurb cut into what I could see as well.



The longer park hours probably wouldn't have helped us. After being up and at early entry rope drop every day I usually run out of steam anyway.  You are far better at burning the candle at both ends than I am!

And I could totally go for a 7 day ticket to DL. I would have loved to start with fireworks that first night, then gone into the parks for an hour or two on our down day. With the time change, we probably would not have done a park on departure day though. Which is a shame. I really love doing that at WDW.


----------



## BellaBaby

Thanks for the compliment on our state!  Yes, moved here almost 20 years ago, but grew up in the suburbs of Chicago. We still drive back to Il every few years to visit so I know about those boring drives through the midwest.

And actually last year during spring break we drove to Kansas City to spend a few days at the Great Wolf Lodge. It was fun once we got there, but what a long, boring drive!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I'm in!


----------



## mom2rtk

BellaBaby said:


> Thanks for the compliment on our state!  Yes, moved here almost 20 years ago, but grew up in the suburbs of Chicago. We still drive back to Il every few years to visit so I know about those boring drives through the midwest.
> 
> And actually last year during spring break we drove to Kansas City to spend a few days at the Great Wolf Lodge. It was fun once we got there, but what a long, boring drive!!



Yep. Long. And boring. That about covers it.  Yet that's exactly what we're thinking of doing again this summer. We have driven west from KC 4 times (although the trip I'm reporting here isn't one of those drives). We're not going to DLR this summer, but are thinking of driving into the Southwest again to see more of the national parks. More specifically, we never did justice to Canyonlands, so we want to spend more time there. Plus revisit a couple other favorites along the way.



DisneyFreak06 said:


> I'm in!



Hey Tina! So glad you made it!


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

Oh boy!! :surf web:

Since I will most likely not be winning the DIS photo contest to DL this will be a close second per enjoyment


----------



## mom2rtk

DISNEYaddict4evr said:


> Oh boy!! :surf web:
> 
> Since I will most likely not be winning the DIS photo contest to DL this will be a close second per enjoyment



Yeah! Glad you found us! 

And can you believe I completely forgot to even enter. 

In other breaking news, I won't be winning the lottery either. For reasons you can probably guess.


----------



## czmom

I'm here!!! 

Looking forward to reading along. And YES, it was cold. I don't think I warmed up until last week- seriously.


----------



## joy13

I'm in!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it, we've never done DisneyLand.


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> Looking forward to reading along. And YES, it was cold. I don't think I warmed up until last week- seriously.





joy13 said:


> I'm in!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it, we've never done DisneyLand.



Hi Wendy! Hi Joy! So glad you both found us! 

I didn't fret too much about the cold. After all, we are survivors of the WDW cold snap of 2010. But it honestly did hamper some of the things we wanted to do. I'm really crossing my fingers for better weather this year. I think we paid our weather dues last year!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Tina! So glad you made it!



I love reading your TRs, you have such great photographs and fun stories, so it's like I'm there. 



mom2rtk said:


> And can you believe I completely forgot to even enter.



At least you COULD enter!  Hahahaha  I'm not allowed.

I am still waiting for winter to leave here.  I think Spring went to WDW for the Winter and doesn't want to come back yet.  (But this week we're above 0 so I'm now happy!)


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I love reading your TRs, you have such great photographs and fun stories, so it's like I'm there.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you COULD enter!  Hahahaha  I'm not allowed.
> 
> I am still waiting for winter to leave here.  I think Spring went to WDW for the Winter and doesn't want to come back yet.  (But this week we're above 0 so I'm now happy!)



Thanks Tina. 

That stinks that they wouldn't let our friends to the north enter. I would have totally cheered for you to win. You know..... since I forgot to enter and all. 

I hope spring comes your way soon. We've had some glimpses. And it's amazing what it does for one's mental well-being.


----------



## KCmike

I missed the entry on your old trip report but saw your post on Flickr and knew something was up so I did a quick looksy around the Disneyland Trip Report boards and found you.  This is going to be fun!  

No trip to DL this summer?  A trip to the Southwest sounds great though.  
Any Disney trips in your future this year?  

My youngest daughter, wife, and I are headed to Boston for four days this Summer.  My daughter has been saving up money for this trip.  We are thinking of catching a train down to NY for one day while she hangs out with her best friend who moved away a year ago.  I've never been to the North East and am excited about it.  I really want to visit Cape Cod. 

If all goes well we plan to possibly head back to Monterey in October.  We have been saving our two roundtrip Southwest tickets for just the wife and I to go and spend some real quality time together.  We are toying with the idea of a day in Disneyland but aren't quite sure.  Really the whole thing is a dream right now.  We had notions of hitting WDW for October to see the Boo to You parade and ride the Seven Dwarfs ride but California just adds more for us to do outside of Disney.  We kind of got this crazy notion to start looking at Condos or homes for when the kids graduate College.  Florida offers more affordable housing but my heart is drawn to Cali but my pocketbook won't allow it.  I know its still a distance in the future but I think maybe I would enjoy being a SNOWBIRD.  That way I could still enjoy when the kids grow up and start having a family of their own but I could still getaway especially when its cold.

Alright enough rambling.  Back to your report!!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> I missed the entry on your old trip report but saw your post on Flickr and knew something was up so I did a quick looksy around the Disneyland Trip Report boards and found you.  This is going to be fun!
> 
> No trip to DL this summer?  A trip to the Southwest sounds great though.
> Any Disney trips in your future this year?
> 
> My youngest daughter, wife, and I are headed to Boston for four days this Summer.  My daughter has been saving up money for this trip.  We are thinking of catching a train down to NY for one day while she hangs out with her best friend who moved away a year ago.  I've never been to the North East and am excited about it.  I really want to visit Cape Cod.
> 
> If all goes well we plan to possibly head back to Monterey in October.  We have been saving our two roundtrip Southwest tickets for just the wife and I to go and spend some real quality time together.  We are toying with the idea of a day in Disneyland but aren't quite sure.  Really the whole thing is a dream right now.  We had notions of hitting WDW for October to see the Boo to You parade and ride the Seven Dwarfs ride but California just adds more for us to do outside of Disney.  We kind of got this crazy notion to start looking at Condos or homes for when the kids graduate College.  Florida offers more affordable housing but my heart is drawn to Cali but my pocketbook won't allow it.  I know its still a distance in the future but I think maybe I would enjoy being a SNOWBIRD.  That way I could still enjoy when the kids grow up and start having a family of their own but I could still getaway especially when its cold.
> 
> Alright enough rambling.  Back to your report!!



Hey Mike! So glad you found us! 

I was actually just thinking about posting a second notice on my trip report since sometimes email notices don't make it through.

I'm still planning on DLR in November or December. But we usually take a trip somewhere in the summer. There really just is nothing like hitting the open road. But we're just not going all the way to California this time. 

The trip to the northeast sounds awesome. That is an area of the country we really have not done. Mostly I suppose because I prefer wide open spaces. We did drive to DC back before we had kids. I do wish we had done it again though.

Let me know when you commit on your fall plans. I can tell your heart is definitely in California (even if it's not in San Francisco!). But yeah, I hear you on the cost. Can you imagine living within a daytrip of DL though?  

Can you believe our kids are both finishing up their first year of college? It's a year I'll be quite happy to have behind me.


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm here, so excited you've started your DLR trip report! 

Awesome that you were staying at Paradise Pier, completing the trifecta!

Wow I had no idea that you could only get 5 day tickets, not cool!


----------



## mom2rtk

missangelalexis said:


> I'm here, so excited you've started your DLR trip report!
> 
> Awesome that you were staying at Paradise Pier, completing the trifecta!
> 
> Wow I had no idea that you could only get 5 day tickets, not cool!



 So glad you found us!

I'm still not over the 5 day ticket thing.  For a while last year they were letting people add a 6th day but even that hasn't happened in some time. Lots of people opt to upgrade to an AP, but that's an additional $200 per ticket. I did think about just planning on going back in November this year and using the AP, but our lives are just so crazy that I really didn't want to commit that far our. Now that we are seriously considering November, I sure wish I had!


----------



## wiigirl

Following along!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Wednesday December 4, 2013: Departure Day*


New Fantasyland opened at WDW in time for us to see it in 2012. The Mine Coaster had no hope of being open in time for our 2013 trip. With Fastpass Plus implementation looming, 2013 seemed like a great time to duck out and head west. 

Planning for a DLR trip is certainly a different creature from planning for a WDW trip. I have to admit I enjoy the planning as much as I enjoy the trip itself. It's my way of keeping the Disney magic alive all year long between trips. At WDW the planning starts prior to the 6 month mark, getting ready to plan park days and ADRs. At DLR you can't book anything but a room more than 60 days out. But I also found that does have some benefit in terms of keeping options open until the latest possible date. I made our dining reservations at 60 days out, then our Holiday Tour and Fantasmic reservations at 30 days out.

Our flight was at 8 AM, so we left the house around 5:30 AM.  Our first stop at the airport was for breakfast. I tend to eat a lot on travel days, since we never really know when our next chance will be. Katie's day got off to a good start with a stop here:






I'm not a coffee drinker. And I'm a cheapskate. So we have never been to starbucks. Katie always asks, I suppose because it's popular with some of her friends. But my answer is always "If you want a Starbucks habit, you need a job first." Well, we were on vacation, and I like to leave the life lessons at home, so I gave her money to get something. The irony is that she doesn't drink coffee either, so she got some sort of hot chocolate.





She does look tired. Maybe given the early hour she should have tried some coffee???

Here's the sight we were waiting for!





We flew into John Wayne Airport with a plane change in Las Vegas. I was really looking forward to flying over the Rockies for the first time, but was really disappointed that I never really saw them. I'm not sure if I missed them or what. I did enjoy following the plane's progress on the in-flight wireless. As we got closer to Las Vegas, the scenery got more mountainous and interesting. 















I could tell it was dry and rocky, then I noticed a huge lake of blue water. I knew right away that had to be Lake Mead. I actually had just finished watching "Aerial America: Nevada" that morning when I couldn't sleep and had seen a similar view. 





















The show described the "bathtub ring" that had recently formed around the lake because of the receding water level. I also figured if Lake Mead was there, the Hoover Dam had to be close by. Eventually I located the new suspension bridge near the dam, and then the dam itself. It was fun to pick things out from the air.










Our flight was actually about 10 minutes behind schedule, which stressed me out a bit given our tight connection, especially once I found out we had to get to another terminal. We took a second for Katie to pose for a photo in front of a slot machine and we headed to our gate. They were loading our plane when we got there. It was cool to see the Las Vegas strip from the air as we took off. I had no idea the airport ran right up against it that way.





















Goodbye Lake Mead!








The day really went pretty smoothly. It was sort of a pain getting down to the shuttle loading area, but once we got there it was smooth sailing. I was glad I had made online reservations, as they seemed to be looking for us before leaving with the van. (We used Super Shuttle).

The most interesting sight of the day was driving down Harbor Boulevard when I caught a glimpse of the back of the rockwork in Carsland. Hollywood image making at its finest! I actually wish I had snapped a photo of that. What an imposing sight it was!









Thankfully our room was ready when we checked in. We dropped our things off and quickly headed out for our primary destination...... Downtown Disney and Earl of Sandwich! I ordered the holiday sandwich and Katie of course ordered her favorite Italian sandwich. 







I really wasn't sure what to expect of the holiday sandwich but really enjoyed it. After lunch we headed back to the room to rest up. I was more than ready for a nap. Katie? Not so much. She hung out on her phone while I napped. 






I woke up to her taking photos of the sunset out our window. 





I had heard some sounds in the midst of my slumber, and I found out she had been playing volleyball with her beach ball pillow. It felt awesome to have had a little rest. I'm not sure I could have gone out to dinner without it.


----------



## mom2rtk

wiigirl said:


> Following along!



Hi Wiigirl! Glad you're here!


----------



## BellaBaby

Ah yes, I know all about that age and Starbucks! My DD will be 13 in May and loves Carmel Lattes/Frappes. But it is just an occasional treat for sure! I am not a coffee drinker either so not sure where she gets it, probably makes her feel more grown up!! 

Sounds like a great first day so far!


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

I absolutely love those pillows!! What fun 

How far of walk was it to DTD from the hotel if I might ask?


----------



## luulu1999

following along!! I love reading trip reports and seeing pictures


----------



## mom2rtk

BellaBaby said:


> Ah yes, I know all about that age and Starbucks! My DD will be 13 in May and loves Carmel Lattes/Frappes. But it is just an occasional treat for sure! I am not a coffee drinker either so not sure where she gets it, probably makes her feel more grown up!!
> 
> Sounds like a great first day so far!



I think you're right. I think it's about them wanting to feel all grown up.



DISNEYaddict4evr said:


> I absolutely love those pillows!! What fun
> 
> How far of walk was it to DTD from the hotel if I might ask?



I know! Weren't those the best pillows? It's probably good they were so big a bulky. So people wouldn't be tempted to throw one in their suitcase! 



luulu1999 said:


> following along!! I love reading trip reports and seeing pictures



 lulu! Looks like you have a trip of your own coming up!  So glad you like pictures. You'll find a *few* here!


----------



## Mkrop

Guess what oh logical friend, we are defecting out West this summer too.  DH doesnt want to deal with the FP+ nonsense in the summer.

I need tips for Carland since that was not there when we went last time.   So PM me when you get a chance.

But I cant wait to see pictures and read along here!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mkrop said:


> Guess what oh logical friend, we are defecting out West this summer too.  DH doesnt want to deal with the FP+ nonsense in the summer.
> 
> I need tips for Carland since that was not there when we went last time.   So PM me when you get a chance.
> 
> But I cant wait to see pictures and read along here!



Greetings oh fellow FP+ refugee!  So glad you found us here. When is the last time you were at DLR? This was our first trip since 2010. So much had changed!


----------



## Mkrop

mom2rtk said:


> Greetings oh fellow FP+ refugee!  So glad you found us here. When is the last time you were at DLR? This was our first trip since 2010. So much had changed!



2011, we stayed at the PVI.  This time we have one night offsite, and then move to GCV.


----------



## jenseib

Great start!  I wish I could've seen our our window to see if I could place a few landmarks. 
I am not a coffee drinker either, but I do like some sort of strawberry frappe thing at starbucks.  Of course it costs like $5 and is about 5 zillion calories.
When Paige was in the hospital they had a starbucks in the lobby and that was my treat to myself.
So happy you arrived! and got that nap!!!


----------



## petals

Joining in. Luvin all your plane pics. Can't wait to read the rest of the report. Going to DLR for the first time in November can't wait!


----------



## KCmike

Ok so I got to know...how did you like flying into the John Wayne Airport?  We always fly LAX for the non stop flight.  How long did it take to get to the resort.  Any strengths or opportunities for this airport over LAX?


----------



## mom2rtk

Mkrop said:


> 2011, we stayed at the PVI.  This time we have one night offsite, and then move to GCV.



We've done that before, where we stay somewhere less expensive on arrival night then move onsite. You're going to love the GCV. We were at GC on our 2010 trip and I couldn't believe how awesome it was to ride Grizzly River Run then be back in the room 5 minutes later to change. 



jenseib said:


> Great start!  I wish I could've seen our our window to see if I could place a few landmarks.
> I am not a coffee drinker either, but I do like some sort of strawberry frappe thing at starbucks.  Of course it costs like $5 and is about 5 zillion calories.
> When Paige was in the hospital they had a starbucks in the lobby and that was my treat to myself.
> So happy you arrived! and got that nap!!!



Katie can handle the calories. I prefer to "spend" my frivolous calories on other things.  Of course, if I had been a captive audience at a hospital, I probably would have caved.

I was so happy to get a nap that afternoon. I was dragging in a huge way and really wanted to enjoy our dinner at Goofy's Kitchen that night. I still can't believe you got through your first day with no sleep. I bow to your greatness! 



petals said:


> Joining in. Luvin all your plane pics. Can't wait to read the erst of the report. Going to DLR for the first time in November can't wait!




 So glad you found us! You're in for such a treat in November. Which part of November will you be there? We're still back and forth on Novermber vs. December. 




KCmike said:


> Ok so I got to know...how did you like flying into the John Wayne Airport?  We always fly LAX for the non stop flight.  How long did it take to get to the resort.  Any strengths or opportunities for this airport over LAX?



I was back and forth so many times on this. I really wanted a non-stop flight but liked the idea of flying into SNA so we wouldn't get caught in traffic to or from the airport. So I went for the non-stop. But I kept second guessing myself. Initially the non-stops into LAX were more expensive, so I went with SNA. Eventually the prices came down, but I never got around to rebooking.

Really, I was fine with the indirect flight. I really did enjoy landing at Las Vegas and seeing Lake Mead and the Hoover Dam. I'm just weird about that sort of thing. I love seeing big rocks and scenery. So much that I'd probably consider it again next time.

I think the drive from the airport was around 20 minutes. And I loved that we could get a flat rate voucher to taxi back to the airport on departure day for $35. It really made departure day pretty hassle free.


----------



## PHXscuba

I will follow along as it has now been too long since my December trip and I don't have another planned!

My kids also loved the beach-ball pillows in the PPH. I thought it was a fun hotel in a great location. The cool pools at the other two onsite hotels lose some luster when it's super-cold outside like it was that week!

PHXscuba


----------



## TruLovesKiss

Joining in since I really enjoyed reading your last TR!  I'm so excited to hear about your trip to the Land.


----------



## petals

We're going the 17th of November for ten days with 5 disney days


----------



## CinderElsa

Following along! I was just admiring your beautiful dresses & photos on an earlier TR so I'm happy to have caught this one from the beginning.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Starbucks and teens... I don't know! 

I don't drink coffee, but I've started sometimes making my hot chocolate 3/4 hot chocolate and 1/4 coffee, just to add a little pep if I need it.  Otherwise I stick to pop/cola!

I love Earl of Sandwich!  There is just something that screams Disney to me.  Probably because I only get to eat it at WDW or DL.


----------



## mom2rtk

DISNEYaddict4evr said:


> I absolutely love those pillows!! What fun
> 
> How far of walk was it to DTD from the hotel if I might ask?



I missed your other question in my earlier reply.

Everything is pretty close together at DLR. Paradise Pier was a block, maybe 2 away from where we entered DTD.




PHXscuba said:


> I will follow along as it has now been too long since my December trip and I don't have another planned!
> 
> My kids also loved the beach-ball pillows in the PPH. I thought it was a fun hotel in a great location. The cool pools at the other two onsite hotels lose some luster when it's super-cold outside like it was that week!
> 
> PHXscuba



It really does seem like a lifetime ago, doesn't it? That's the fun part of doing the trip report. Now I get to relive it all! 

So sorry you don't have a trip in the works. We don't officially, but at least have a "sort of" plan for November or December. Long about now I'm really wishing I'd found the cash to upgrade us to APs though, so there would be no excuse! 

And you're so right about the pool situation. Our room overlooked the pool and we never even considered using it. Normally I would have been in intense negotiations all week over when we could get back to swim!



TruLovesKiss said:


> Joining in since I really enjoyed reading your last TR!  I'm so excited to hear about your trip to the Land.



Thanks for joining us! 



petals said:


> We're going the 17th of November for ten days with 5 disney days



Sounds awesome!  So what are you doing for the other 5 days?



CinderElsa said:


> Following along! I was just admiring your beautiful dresses & photos on an earlier TR so I'm happy to have caught this one from the beginning.



Thanks so much! I can't promise as much costume fun this time, but I might have had one in my suitcase for old time sake........



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Starbucks and teens... I don't know!
> 
> I don't drink coffee, but I've started sometimes making my hot chocolate 3/4 hot chocolate and 1/4 coffee, just to add a little pep if I need it.  Otherwise I stick to pop/cola!
> 
> I love Earl of Sandwich!  There is just something that screams Disney to me.  Probably because I only get to eat it at WDW or DL.



I'm with you on EOS. We don't have any around here either, so it really does get equated with Disney in my mind. It was SO much better at DLR that WDW though. Since DTD is within walking distance of all 3 onsite hotels, it's far easier to get there. As you'll no doubt discover over the course of our vacation to Earl of Sandwich....... errr.......... Disneyland.


----------



## KCmike

I hear you on the Annual Pass idea.  I've always wanted to buy.  One what a cool souvenir for myself and the other it would cement another year back at my "Happy Place"!  Someday.....someday...!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> I hear you on the Annual Pass idea.  I've always wanted to buy.  One what a cool souvenir for myself and the other it would cement another year back at my "Happy Place"!  Someday.....someday...!



I know.... I know...... and this won't be the year for us to do it either. I'm guessing by next fall I'll be having serious WDW withdrawal and have to get back to do the Mine Coaster. Hopefully by then they'll have all the FP kinks worked out. Surely??????


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> Sounds awesome!  So what are you doing for the other 5 days?


Not sure yet other than hitting the outlets and doing a tour of LA/movie star homes.


----------



## missangelalexis

I like your Starbucks motto  Nice treat for Katie to start the vacation though!

Cute pics of Katie in the Las Vegas airport!

The beach ball pillows in the room are so cool, nice touch! And I guess they came in handy when Katie got bored


----------



## ArwenMarie

Found your trip report, can't wait to read more! You and your daughter are so cute  What a great bonding experience to travel together.


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> Not sure yet other than hitting the outlets and doing a tour of LA/movie star homes.



That sounds fun too. We visited Hollywood and did the walk of fame on our first trip west in 2005.



missangelalexis said:


> I like your Starbucks motto  Nice treat for Katie to start the vacation though!
> 
> Cute pics of Katie in the Las Vegas airport!
> 
> The beach ball pillows in the room are so cool, nice touch! And I guess they came in handy when Katie got bored



Thanks! I was just happy Katie could hang out for a while while I slept. I was beyond tired and would never have had the energy to enjoy our evening without a nap. If that meant solo beach ball pillow volleyball, then so be it! 



ArwenMarie said:


> Found your trip report, can't wait to read more! You and your daughter are so cute  What a great bonding experience to travel together.



Greetings fellow FP+ lover!  

So glad you found us. And thanks for the kind words. It really was a great time with Katie.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm ready to  read along! Can't wait to see which characters you hunted down.

I'll be in DL in about 2 months so I'm going to use your trip report to get excited for my trip


----------



## clsteve

mom2rtk said:


> Greetings fellow FP+ lover!
> 
> So glad you found us. And thanks for the kind words. It really was a great time with Katie.




I'm in...! But seriously, if this is a meeting, where are the cookies....?

Great start, great pictures, and we're in for the long-haul


----------



## Sydnerella

Anxiously awaiting more posts to enjoy while hunkering down today, it is a dreary MN Spring day... At least not snowing though! Yet!

We just returned from FL for Spring break. Our first trip to FL in 8 years without going to WDW. Surprised I managed as well as I did but news of SB crowds and FP+ paired with a relaxing week of gulf coast keys and beaches made it bearable! 

HUGE thank you for the Sanibel TR which inspired me to investigate kayaking through Mangroves in Sarasota.  We found great kayaking on Lido Key (who knew? the inlaws just don't hit those type of venues so we had never known after many visits) through Mangrove tunnels which were absolutely amazing. So incredibly cool. And we saw a dolphin as well as many birds and urchins and sealife. The kids LOVED it as did we. Thank you!

Cannot wait to learn more about DLR from you. And after helping my DH colleague through an on site "FP+ Emergency" over email this week I also can't wait to get back to WDW even though I disliked FP+ in Oct and do more so now with its greater limits and impacts.

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## mom2rtk

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm ready to  read along! Can't wait to see which characters you hunted down.
> 
> I'll be in DL in about 2 months so I'm going to use your trip report to get excited for my trip



 So glad you joined in! And how exciting that you'll be heading west yourself so soon! I see you've been west before. I looked through your photos and felt like I had stepped back in time to some of our earlier trips to the southwest. I love that area and can't wait to get back again. It doesn't look like you went to DL on that trip. Are you doing DLR only on this trip?

I also saw the photo of the "Over the Edge" book. Did you read it, or just look through it in the shop? I actually bought that book on the train to the Grand Canyon. Read it cover to cover. Then bought "Death in Yellowstone" the next year for that trip. They are fascinating companions for these trips.



clsteve said:


> I'm in...! But seriously, if this is a meeting, where are the cookies....?
> 
> Great start, great pictures, and we're in for the long-haul




YEAH! Someone dig out the cookies. clsteve is here and we can start the meeting!  We'll save the super top secret FP+ haters stuff for later in the meeting though.  

You can corrupt me into possibly shunning WDW for US one day, so maybe I can corrupt you into shunning WDW for DLR! 



Sydnerella said:


> Anxiously awaiting more posts to enjoy while hunkering down today, it is a dreary MN Spring day... At least not snowing though! Yet!
> 
> We just returned from FL for Spring break. Our first trip to FL in 8 years without going to WDW. Surprised I managed as well as I did but news of SB crowds and FP+ paired with a relaxing week of gulf coast keys and beaches made it bearable!
> 
> HUGE thank you for the Sanibel TR which inspired me to investigate kayaking through Mangroves in Sarasota.  We found great kayaking on Lido Key (who knew? the inlaws just don't hit those type of venues so we had never known after many visits) through Mangrove tunnels which were absolutely amazing. So incredibly cool. And we saw a dolphin as well as many birds and urchins and sealife. The kids LOVED it as did we. Thank you!
> 
> Cannot wait to learn more about DLR from you. And after helping my DH colleague through an on site "FP+ Emergency" over email this week I also can't wait to get back to WDW even though I disliked FP+ in Oct and do more so now with its greater limits and impacts.
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama



So glad you found us Heather! 

Sorry you're having dreary weather today. We had a great spring day, but from what I hear, rain is moving in tonight with snow on the way for Monday.  Spring was good for that one day that it lasted! 

I'm so glad the Sanibel trip report spurred some thought about doing a kayak tour of the mangroves! We still joke about that here. My husband (who had Katie as a kayak partner) swears never again. I (who had the athletic 18 year old as a kayak partner) would love to try it again one day.  Go figure! But rowing out over the manatees that day really was the highlight of the trip for all of us. How cool that you got to see a variety of sealife, including a dolphin.

With the Mine Train getting closer to opening, and after seeing jenseib's amazing parade photos, I'm sort of itching to get back to WDW myself. So I'm guessing we'll have to head east in 2015. Hopefully by then they'll have the kinks worked out on FP+. I'm still not going to love it, but a bad system that at least works properly is still better than a bad system that is paired with a bunch of glitches.


----------



## jenseib

I constantly was checking to see if the Mine Train would have a preview while I was there, but sadly it didn't.  But my Dad did say he saw the train running empty. I missed it however. I did take a few pictures of the tracks though.


----------



## mom2rtk

*December 4, 2013 Continued:*

There was just enough time to freshen up and organize my camera bag before heading out for dinner at Goofy's Kitchen. Down in the lobby I finally got my first night time view of the Paradise Pier Christmas Tree. I know Sherry (who runs the DLR holiday thread) was not a fan of the changes to the tree this year. But being a huge fan of blue lights and decorations, I was absolutely in love with the tree! I looked forward to seeing it each time we went through the lobby over the next week. I do see Sherry's point though and would have loved to see it without all that oversized clutter at the base.




IMG_3427 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3428 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We got there a little early and thankfully they went ahead and checked us in. I asked about redeeming our Photopass Plus, but they could not do that there. They said I could get our photos printed the next day at the photoshop in Disneyland when I redeemed our voucher.




IMG_3430 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3435 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3437 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Anyone ready for a little DLR flashback? I can't look at these photos with Goofy and not remember our favorite visit there in 2010. Katie had a ball that night:




Goofy&#x27;s Meets His Sous-Chef! by mom2rtk, on Flickr




OK, back to 2013:

I love the tree in the lobby at Goofy's Kitchen. It looks like something out of Whoville:



IMG_3440 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3441 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We had barely sat down when Alice and the Mad Hatter came by our table. It was fun that they came by as a pair. I imagine they only did that because it was a fairly slow night. They enjoyed looking at the Alice character pages in her autograph book and suggested recreating one of the poses there (which is why Katie is holding out her skirt). Here's the photo in the book from 2008:




Little Alice by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And their recreation:




IMG_3445 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Minnie and Dale also came by our table. We had met Goofy on the way in, so that was a total of 5 characters. I think Chip was in the restaurant somewhere but we didn't wait for him. Dinner was good, and it was a great way to kick off our trip.



IMG_3451 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3454 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3457 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And the first of many fun selfies from this trip, although not my favorite. I think you'll know my favorite when I get to it later.



IMG_3461 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

While I went in search of the restroom, I made the mistake of leaving the camera with Katie. I didn't get a bunch of duck photos like I usually do, but only because we were indoors and there were no ducks handy. Still, uniquely Katie's brand of photography:




IMG_3465 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3469 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3470 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3471 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Nobody was swimming, but it was still cool to see the monorail pool on our way back through the DLH property:



IMG_3476 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We finished unpacking when we got back to the room, and put up the Christmas tree and window lights. We then settled in for our first installment of the ABC Family 25 Nights of Christmas. This night's show was "Deck the Halls" with Danny DeVito. I hadn't seen it in a long time and I enjoyed watching, although Katie passed out fairly quickly. It had been a very long day.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I constantly was checking to see if the Mine Train would have a preview while I was there, but sadly it didn't.  But my Dad did say he saw the train running empty. I missed it however. I did take a few pictures of the tracks though.



I would have hunted you down if I had heard any scoop on the DIS about guests getting to ride the mine train while you were down there. I'm really surprised they are just a few weeks from what is said to be the grand opening, but no guests have been on it yet.


----------



## KCmike

Those before and now pictures are just so amazing.  I said this on your WDW report on how much she has grown but it really is amazing.  This is so much fun reading your trip report on Disneyland.  Really enjoying all the photos.  Can't wait till we get started in the parks!  

How would you rate the food at Goofy's Kitchen?  We walked in one morning and looked the breakfast selection and quickly left.  It just didn't look fresh and didn't want to take a chance.  So we went off to Storytellers and had a great breakfast.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Subbing in.  Great pictures!  Your DD has certainly grown up.

I always like a good Disneyland TR; especially when there is defection involved.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Those before and now pictures are just so amazing.  I said this on your WDW report on how much she has grown but it really is amazing.  This is so much fun reading your trip report on Disneyland.  Really enjoying all the photos.  Can't wait till we get started in the parks!
> 
> How would you rate the food at Goofy's Kitchen?  We walked in one morning and looked the breakfast selection and quickly left.  It just didn't look fresh and didn't want to take a chance.  So we went off to Storytellers and had a great breakfast.




The food was OK Mike. Not spectacular, but OK for what it is. Probably on par with what we find when we go to Chef Mickey. Katie is not a very adventurous eater so buffets are perfect for us. She's a grazer, and loves to do buffets for all the fruit and salad. We did do Storyteller's later in the trip and liked the food more. But I did like the character selection at GK better.

I'm glad you're enjoying the flashback photos. I'll try to remember to add more as we go. I couldn't believe when I looked at the photos with Alice. It looks like she's taller than Alice now!

Park photos just around the corner! 



PrincessInOz said:


> Subbing in.  Great pictures!  Your DD has certainly grown up.
> 
> I always like a good Disneyland TR; especially when there is defection involved.



Greeting PIO!  So glad you're along for our defection!  Everyone has such strong feelings about FP+ (not the least of which is myself), it sort of felt like cheating to duck out of the issue completely and head west.


----------



## jenseib

I am loving the christmas decor. I didn't even think about how the resorts would look with Christmas displays!  I really need to win the lottery so I can travel around the holidays!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I am loving the christmas decor. I didn't even think about how the resorts would look with Christmas displays!  I really need to win the lottery so I can travel around the holidays!



You would love photographing the Christmas décor. You're so much better at getting every little detail than I am. My greatest fear as I go through this TR is that I'm going to realize just how much I missed photographing! 

And now that you have survived spring break at WDW, you could surely survive holiday time at DLR? Just go early December so it's not quite as pricey!


----------



## Sherry E

Helllllooooooo, *Janet*!  

I didn't realize that you had started a TR, but I must have sensed that my name was written because somehow I was drawn to the TR section today -- and I found you! 

Since you mentioned that I wasn't a fan of the PPH tree, I should clarify (_to anyone out there who hasn't followed along with my DLR Christmas/Holiday Season Superthreads and read my comments_) that I, too, absolutely love the color of the tree.  That warm, blue-greenish glow has me transfixed every time I see the tree in person.  I literally stand there and stare at it, hypnotized.  I prefer the PPH tree over all of the other trees at the other hotels, specifically because of that color.  

But, alas, you're correct -- I don't like the changes that were made to the PPH tree in 2013.  I think there are a few of us PPH tree vets who don't like the changes (Cheshirecatty included), but I can totally understand how someone who is seeing it in person for the first time would love it!  It went from being a fairly uncluttered tree to a cluttered tree.  All of that stuff around the bottom of it cuts its length down (visually), and the assorted oceanic trinkets dangling from the branches make it busier than it had been. 

 I just think that in the case of the PPH tree, the actual lights and color were the stars of the show.  As for ornaments, they (the hotel decorators) probably should have gone with a 'less is more' approach.  I am curious what the tree will look like this year -- and you know I will be inspecting it closely!



Anyway, on to your TR...  Your photos are so wonderful!  They're so crisp, bright and clear -- every single one of them!  The pictures from the plane are breathtaking.  Your Goofy's Kitchen pictures made me realize how much I miss eating there (I used to eat there on every DLR trip).  

And I have a feeling you didn't overlook nearly as many details as you think you might have overlooked during your trip -- you captured the close-up of the wacky, pointy ornament on the Goofy's Kitchen tree, and that has always been one of my personal favorite details about that tree!

Even if it turns out -- for some reason -- that you didn't capture details that you wish you had captured, it's okay!  There will be another holiday trip.  Everyone tours DLR differently -- and some folks are more prone to stop and photograph every little detail (to the point of skipping rides and other activities), while others have a nice mix of activities and photo-taking on their trips.  Some folks are just not detail-hunters when it comes to photos in the first place.  Some folks are just not photo-driven at all.   Everyone is different, and everyone's priorities are different on trips.

I saw a mention of a Sanibel TR?  I have never been there, but one of my close friends makes -- or used to make -- a yearly sojourn to Sanibel because she fell in love with it.  I have a feeling I would love it too!

When I finally update the Trip Reports/Reviews post on page 1 of the Superthread, I will surely add a link to this TR so folks planning their holiday trips can enjoy it and all of the stunning images you have shared/will be sharing!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Helllllooooooo, *Janet*!
> 
> I didn't realize that you had started a TR, but I must have sensed that my name was written because somehow I was drawn to the TR section today -- and I found you!
> 
> Since you mentioned that I wasn't a fan of the PPH tree, I should clarify (_to anyone out there who hasn't followed along with my DLR Christmas/Holiday Season Superthreads and read my comments_) that I, too, absolutely love the color of the tree.  That warm, blue-greenish glow has me transfixed every time I see the tree in person.  I literally stand there and stare at it, hypnotized.  I prefer the PPH tree over all of the other trees at the other hotels, specifically because of that color.
> 
> But, alas, you're correct -- I don't like the changes that were made to the PPH tree in 2013.  I think there are a few of us PPH tree vets who don't like the changes (Cheshirecatty included), but I can totally understand how someone who is seeing it in person for the first time would love it!  It went from being a fairly uncluttered tree to a cluttered tree.  All of that stuff around the bottom of it cuts its length down (visually), and the assorted oceanic trinkets dangling from the branches make it busier than it had been.
> 
> I just think that in the case of the PPH tree, the actual lights and color were the stars of the show.  As for ornaments, they (the hotel decorators) probably should have gone with a 'less is more' approach.  I am curious what the tree will look like this year -- and you know I will be inspecting it closely!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, on to your TR...  Your photos are so wonderful!  They're so crisp, bright and clear -- every single one of them!  The pictures from the plane are breathtaking.  Your Goofy's Kitchen pictures made me realize how much I miss eating there (I used to eat there on every DLR trip).
> 
> And I have a feeling you didn't overlook nearly as many details as you think you might have overlooked during your trip -- you captured the close-up of the wacky, pointy ornament on the Goofy's Kitchen tree, and that has always been one of my personal favorite details about that tree!
> 
> Even if it turns out -- for some reason -- that you didn't capture details that you wish you had captured, it's okay!  There will be another holiday trip.  Everyone tours DLR differently -- and some folks are more prone to stop and photograph every little detail (to the point of skipping rides and other activities), while others have a nice mix of activities and photo-taking on their trips.  Some folks are just not detail-hunters when it comes to photos in the first place.  Some folks are just not photo-driven at all.   Everyone is different, and everyone's priorities are different on trips.
> 
> I saw a mention of a Sanibel TR?  I have never been there, but one of my close friends makes -- or used to make -- a yearly sojourn to Sanibel because she fell in love with it.  I have a feeling I would love it too!
> 
> When I finally update the Trip Reports/Reviews post on page 1 of the Superthread, I will surely add a link to this TR so folks planning their holiday trips can enjoy it and all of the stunning images you have shared/will be sharing!




Hey Sherry! 

I was going to send you a note or post in the thread to give you a heads up on my TR. I just hadn't gotten it marked off my list yet. Thanks for taking care of it for me! 

You did such a better job of describing the issue with the PPH tree. You are right though..... those colors are absolutely mesmerizing. We did our entire house and yard in blue and green one year. You know.... back when I was younger and there were more hours in the day!  So that tree is particularly appealing to me.

Thanks for the kind words on my photos. I know I took a lot. I'm just not sure yet if I have hundreds each of a few things or a few each of hundreds of things! You are the other person here on the DIS that I aspire to be like with my photography. Just like Jen, you are so good at seeing all those details and taking photos of them all. What an amazing archive of all things holiday at Disney you have put together! 

My Sanibel TR was sort of a "TR within a TR" on my 2012 WDW TR linked in my signature. Here's where the Sanibel part of it started though. It would sure be a long trek for you to visit, but I still bet you'd love it. We've actually driven there from Missouri many times, and that's a much longer trek than flying from the west coast! 

I really did love that tree at Goofy's Kitchen. We have been to Goofy's Kitchen on every DLR trip we have made, but this is the first time to visit over the holidays. Of course since we are limited to 5 days in the parks (without an AP) it's nice to have some character fun without having to use a park ticket. It's sort of an arrival day tradition for us.

And I'd be honored to be included in the TR section of the holiday superthread!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm following along as well. I have enjoyed all your pictures and photography input on the threads and nice to see that you have started a DL trip report.

A very nice start to your trip report. The pictures of the PPH Christmas tree and GK are very nice and stunning.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm following along as well. I have enjoyed all your pictures and photography input on the threads and nice to see that you have started a DL trip report.
> 
> A very nice start to your trip report. The pictures of the PPH Christmas tree and GK are very nice and stunning.



Thanks for the kind words Bret! So glad to see you over here!  I have certainly enjoyed your input on all the photography threads as well.


----------



## AprilRenee

Joining in! I love your TRs!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Great update!  I love when you share the flashback pictures.  Katie has grown so much!

I love your Goofy's kitchen interactions, and all those Christmas trees around!  Disney at Christmastime is a dream for me.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Sherry!
> 
> I was going to send you a note or post in the thread to give you a heads up on my TR. I just hadn't gotten it marked off my list yet. Thanks for taking care of it for me!
> 
> You did such a better job of describing the issue with the PPH tree. You are right though..... those colors are absolutely mesmerizing. We did our entire house and yard in blue and green one year. You know.... back when I was younger and there were more hours in the day!  So that tree is particularly appealing to me.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on my photos. I know I took a lot. I'm just not sure yet if I have hundreds each of a few things or a few each of hundreds of things! You are the other person here on the DIS that I aspire to be like with my photography. Just like Jen, you are so good at seeing all those details and taking photos of them all. What an amazing archive of all things holiday at Disney you have put together!
> 
> My Sanibel TR was sort of a "TR within a TR" on my 2012 WDW TR linked in my signature. Here's where the Sanibel part of it started though. It would sure be a long trek for you to visit, but I still bet you'd love it. We've actually driven there from Missouri many times, and that's a much longer trek than flying from the west coast!
> 
> I really did love that tree at Goofy's Kitchen. We have been to Goofy's Kitchen on every DLR trip we have made, but this is the first time to visit over the holidays. Of course since we are limited to 5 days in the parks (without an AP) it's nice to have some character fun without having to use a park ticket. It's sort of an arrival day tradition for us.
> 
> And I'd be honored to be included in the TR section of the holiday superthread!



*Janet --*

Thank you for the very kind words, but I must say... 

I just looked through your Sanibel "TR within a TR" (thank you for guiding me to it) and your photos are _insanely, ridiculously good_!!!  I don't even think that words like "stunning" or "awesome" do them justice.  Each photo is better than the previous one.  I can't even pinpoint which element I love most, or which photo I love most, because there are so many.  The varying colors of the sky?  The sunsets?  The rainbow?  The assorted sea creatures and bits of nature?  The family photos?  The Bubble Room?  The empty beach?  The quirky holiday decorations?  It's all amazing.

And it's not only the subjects of the photos that are naturally compelling -- it's your excellent composition and eye for what will make a great shot that is at the heart of all of the pictures.

I mean, really, Sanibel should hire you to be its permanent photographer because you would attract a lot of visitors to the island just by showcasing your photos.  Sometimes I see promotional photos of beaches or islands and they are certainly pretty -- gorgeous, even -- but the photos come across as a bit sterile, or a bit _too_ staged and perfect...so much so that the beaches and islands don't even seem like real places.  They seem almost _inaccessible_ -- and I don't mean inaccessible as far as not being able to reach them by land, air or sea, but inaccessible in that they don't seem like they'd be within the realm of possibility to visit due to being perfect.  They almost seem _too_ utopian, if that makes any sense.

I think that your Sanibel photos do a fantastic job of capturing the often idyllic beauty of an island/beach setting -- and showcasing all of the great things that people would want to do or see when embarking upon such an adventure -- while still exhibiting warmth, personality and depth.  

I now understand why my friend fell in love with Sanibel many years ago and tries to go there every year if she can -- it's probably one of those places that is hard to leave when it's time to leave.  I can already tell that I would adore it!


----------



## mom2rtk

AprilRenee said:


> Joining in! I love your TRs!



Yeah! April's here. It's just like old home week.  



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Great update!  I love when you share the flashback pictures.  Katie has grown so much!
> 
> I love your Goofy's kitchen interactions, and all those Christmas trees around!  Disney at Christmastime is a dream for me.



Thanks Tina!  DLR at Christmas really does not disappoint.

I have a few more Goofy's Kitchen flashback photos I'll share in a bit.



Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Thank you for the very kind words, but I must say...
> 
> I just looked through your Sanibel "TR within a TR" (thank you for guiding me to it) and your photos are _insanely, ridiculously good_!!!  I don't even think that words like "stunning" or "awesome" do them justice.  Each photo is better than the previous one.  I can't even pinpoint which element I love most, or which photo I love most, because there are so many.  The varying colors of the sky?  The sunsets?  The rainbow?  The assorted sea creatures and bits of nature?  The family photos?  The Bubble Room?  The empty beach?  The quirky holiday decorations?  It's all amazing.
> 
> And it's not only the subjects of the photos that are naturally compelling -- it's your excellent composition and eye for what will make a great shot that is at the heart of all of the pictures.
> 
> I mean, really, Sanibel should hire you to be its permanent photographer because you would attract a lot of visitors to the island just by showcasing your photos.  Sometimes I see promotional photos of beaches or islands and they are certainly pretty -- gorgeous, even -- but the photos come across as a bit sterile, or a bit _too_ staged and perfect...so much so that the beaches and islands don't even seem like real places.  They seem almost _inaccessible_ -- and I don't mean inaccessible as far as not being able to reach them by land, air or sea, but inaccessible in that they don't seem like they'd be within the realm of possibility to visit due to being perfect.  They almost seem _too_ utopian, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I think that your Sanibel photos do a fantastic job of capturing the often idyllic beauty of an island/beach setting -- and showcasing all of the great things that people would want to do or see when embarking upon such an adventure -- while still exhibiting warmth, personality and depth.
> 
> I now understand why my friend fell in love with Sanibel many years ago and tries to go there every year if she can -- it's probably one of those places that is hard to leave when it's time to leave.  I can already tell that I would adore it!



Well, goodness Sherry.  Now you have me blushing with all the kind words. 

It's easy to be a good photographer on Sanibel. The opportunities are just so easy to find. Although I will say that we have refined our approach over time for being in the right place at the right time for both shelling and photography opportunities.

You do have a way with words. Sanibel is more of a down to earth community than the pristine resorts on some beaches. Not that the area isn't pristine. It's just sort of hard to describe. But it really clicks with our family.

We were heartbroken when Hurricane Charley tore the island apart in 2004. But Mother Nature (and some great contractors no doubt!) did a great job putting all the pieces back together again. My husband grew up going to Sanibel every summer. We don't make it that often but we've probably been 9 or 10 times through the years.


----------



## mom2rtk

*GOOFY'S KITCHEN Flashback:*

Here's the rest of the collection of Goofy's Kitchen photos through the years. Our first trip to DLR was in 2005. Back then the boys were still playing along.




IMG_8190 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Robbie (on the right) turns 21 in a week and is a Junior in college. Timmy (in the middle) just turned 19 and is the one who is away for his Freshman year of college:




IMG_8246 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We returned the summer of 2006:




IMG_3418 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


And again in 2007:




IMG_0516 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I already shared the photo from 2010.  

So you can see we really have a history at GK. I'm sure we'll eat there again when we go back later this year. It's just tradition.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pictures of the kids at Goofy's Kitchen.  You know....as I was looking at the flashbacks, I realised that those characters can be used a measuring yardsticks!  Your DD grew significantly taller in 2006 and 2007 when you look at where she stands against Pluto.






mom2rtk said:


> Greeting PIO!  So glad you're along for our defection!  Everyone has such strong feelings about FP+ (not the least of which is myself), it sort of felt like cheating to duck out of the issue completely and head west.




FP+ worked pretty smoothly for me in Oct last year (pre-tiering).  Except for the last day and the system not being able to show ticket stacking (the CM could see my normal park ticket but not the MNSSHP ticket and I had to clear that up at Guest Relations), we pretty much had every booking recognised by the scanners.  
My gripes came down to us being limited to 3 (we're a commando family and we would average about 8 - 10 FP- on the old system) and not being able to select FP+ for multiple parks (we tend to park hop).  I'm glad to see that Disney is fixing both of these.

And no....you're not cheating.  Much as I like WDW, DLR is the Disney destination of my heart.  I definitely prefer DLR to WDW.


----------



## jenseib

They all look so cute!!!!AWWWW!  I have that dress in the first picture!...Well Claire does


----------



## missangelalexis

I think the tree is beautiful!

Great character pics at Goofy's Kitchen! And love all the flashback photos as well  

I Love the 25 Days of Christmas on ABC Family so I think that was a great way to end your night!


----------



## clsteve

mom2rtk said:


> :
> 
> 
> YEAH! Someone dig out the cookies. clsteve is here and we can start the meeting!  We'll save the super top secret FP+ haters stuff for later in the meeting though.
> 
> You can corrupt me into possibly shunning WDW for US one day, so maybe I can corrupt you into shunning WDW for DLR!



Deal!

Btw, just to echo the other PP's: your photos are top notch. The one of Katie on the cover page of the autograph book- that's the one in a 1000 captures we parents spend all of that time hoping to get--- really special


----------



## ArwenMarie

Super cute flashback pictures. I like how you said the boys were still playing along then  Now that we went to Universal, I think my son has found his "home"...now how to get him back to Disney! 

I have never been to Sanibel, I will have to work that into a trip soon!


----------



## Sydnerella

I'm so glad for two things:

That you shared the past GK photos because seeing others kids grow up too makes me feel oddly less sad about mine doing so and wondering where time went. And seeing the little happy faces that look much older now is just fun anyway. Cute, cute, cute. Like mini-me's! Apostrophe is prob wrong but mes looks weird!

And that even more people are now seeing your fab Sanibel TR and photos, my daughter Sydney LOVED all the sealife you captured and instantly wanted to go there. She was so excited to book and do the Lido Key kayaking trip (inland waterway, minimal current, low wind- easy for most part). Someday we will get farther south to see for ourselves.

But for now I will dream of heading west to DLR in the summer or fall... And enjoy your report and tips!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## PHXscuba

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures of the kids at Goofy's Kitchen.  You know....as I was looking at the flashbacks, I realised that those characters can be used a measuring yardsticks!  Your DD grew significantly taller in 2006 and 2007 when you look at where she stands against Pluto.



We totally use characters as measuring sticks. I can see how many Tigger-stripes DD has grown each time because we try to take the same photo each trip! And now our DS17 is taller than Tigger!

PHXscuba


----------



## disnut1149

Enjoying your TR. Katie is adorable and your boys are cute too! I think I'm changing our trip from WDW to DL this Sept. So I'm anxious to hear about your trip We've never been to DL before. Thanks for sharing.
Joan


----------



## petals

Luvin all the photos from Goofy's kitchen! Character selfies sounds like a fun idea


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures of the kids at Goofy's Kitchen.  You know....as I was looking at the flashbacks, I realised that those characters can be used a measuring yardsticks!  Your DD grew significantly taller in 2006 and 2007 when you look at where she stands against Pluto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FP+ worked pretty smoothly for me in Oct last year (pre-tiering).  Except for the last day and the system not being able to show ticket stacking (the CM could see my normal park ticket but not the MNSSHP ticket and I had to clear that up at Guest Relations), we pretty much had every booking recognised by the scanners.
> My gripes came down to us being limited to 3 (we're a commando family and we would average about 8 - 10 FP- on the old system) and not being able to select FP+ for multiple parks (we tend to park hop).  I'm glad to see that Disney is fixing both of these.
> 
> And no....you're not cheating.  Much as I like WDW, DLR is the Disney destination of my heart.  I definitely prefer DLR to WDW.



Ha Ha! Goofy as a measuring stick!  It seems to work well though. I sure noticed the difference with Alice. Katie might even be too tall to play her in the parks now. 

We have spent more time at WDW than DLR and probably consider WDW our "home" resort. But DLR is the park I love the most. MK just seems to be missing out on so much once you've been to DL. I think it's a little better now with the Fantasyland expansion, but it still comes up a little short overall in my opinion.

I'm sort of holding back on my opinion of the announced changes to FP+ until I hear some real world reports back from the parks. Just in the last couple days people have said they were told they could schedule a 4th FP after using their other 3, but would have to wait through the kiosk line. Most of them didn't bother getting in line since the line there was as long as the line to the attraction they wanted to do.



jenseib said:


> They all look so cute!!!!AWWWW!  I have that dress in the first picture!...Well Claire does


  LOL, I thought you might like that dress.  It seems a lifetime ago Katie was wearing that.



missangelalexis said:


> I think the tree is beautiful!
> 
> Great character pics at Goofy's Kitchen! And love all the flashback photos as well
> 
> I Love the 25 Days of Christmas on ABC Family so I think that was a great way to end your night!



I really loved having the 25 days of Christmas on while we were there. It was part of our Disney Christmas bubble.  



clsteve said:


> Deal!
> 
> Btw, just to echo the other PP's: your photos are top notch. The one of Katie on the cover page of the autograph book- that's the one in a 1000 captures we parents spend all of that time hoping to get--- really special



Thanks clsteve!  

I love that photo of Katie too. I still remember taking it. We were in Adventureland waiting to meet Jasmine and Aladdin for the first time ever. She was just passing the time waiting for them to come out. Flashback to December 2004:



A First Meeting with Jasmine and Aladdin by mom2rtk, on Flickr




ArwenMarie said:


> Super cute flashback pictures. I like how you said the boys were still playing along then  Now that we went to Universal, I think my son has found his "home"...now how to get him back to Disney!
> 
> I have never been to Sanibel, I will have to work that into a trip soon!



Thanks ArwenMarie! It's fun digging up some of the old photos. And it forces me to upload them to Flickr to post, giving me another backup. 

We haven't been to Universal in a while, but are really considering giving it some love soon. How old is your son?

I'm sure he'd love Sanibel. My 3 kids seldom agree on ANYTHING!  But they do all love Sanibel.


----------



## ArwenMarie

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks ArwenMarie! It's fun digging up some of the old photos. And it forces me to upload them to Flickr to post, giving me another backup.
> 
> We haven't been to Universal in a while, but are really considering giving it some love soon. How old is your son?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love Sanibel. My 3 kids seldom agree on ANYTHING!  But they do all love Sanibel.



Always good to keep up with the backups!

DS is 12 and I have a DD who is 8. Universal is great in its own way. With the Express Pass, it's just plain fun.

I am going to have work Sanibel in next year. I've never been to a Gulf Coast beach.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> I'm so glad for two things:
> 
> That you shared the past GK photos because seeing others kids grow up too makes me feel oddly less sad about mine doing so and wondering where time went. And seeing the little happy faces that look much older now is just fun anyway. Cute, cute, cute. Like mini-me's! Apostrophe is prob wrong but mes looks weird!
> 
> And that even more people are now seeing your fab Sanibel TR and photos, my daughter Sydney LOVED all the sealife you captured and instantly wanted to go there. She was so excited to book and do the Lido Key kayaking trip (inland waterway, minimal current, low wind- easy for most part). Someday we will get farther south to see for ourselves.
> 
> But for now I will dream of heading west to DLR in the summer or fall... And enjoy your report and tips!
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama



I spend a lot of time on our vacations taking photos. I love being able to go back later and relive some of those moments. 

I'm glad your daughter enjoyed seeing the sealife we captured. It seems like each trip to Sanibel takes on its own character. This last trip was certainly our best, because of the tropical storm. 

Another trip that comes to mind was in March 2007. They had just experienced a red tide and this is how we found our typically pristine beach:



Red Tide by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Piles of Seashells by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Along with all that muck came piles of seashells to sift through.



PHXscuba said:


> We totally use characters as measuring sticks. I can see how many Tigger-stripes DD has grown each time because we try to take the same photo each trip! And now our DS17 is taller than Tigger!
> 
> PHXscuba



LOL on measuring against Tigger's stripes. 

I hope you scrapbook and can do a page with all those photos! 



disnut1149 said:


> Enjoying your TR. Katie is adorable and your boys are cute too! I think I'm changing our trip from WDW to DL this Sept. So I'm anxious to hear about your trip We've never been to DL before. Thanks for sharing.
> Joan



Hi Joan! 

Everyone should visit Walt's original park at least once. I hope you have a great time. I promise I have park photos almost ready to go. Lots of DL knowledge around over here, so ask away if you have questions.



petals said:


> Luvin all the photos from Goofy's kitchen! Character selfies sounds like a fun idea



That wasn't even my favorite selfie. That one's still to come.  It wasn't exactly with a character.......


----------



## mom2rtk

ArwenMarie said:


> Always good to keep up with the backups!
> 
> DS is 12 and I have a DD who is 8. Universal is great in its own way. With the Express Pass, it's just plain fun.
> 
> I am going to have work Sanibel in next year. I've never been to a Gulf Coast beach.



We used the express pass in 2004 and loved it so much I vowed to never do US again without it. Then Disney did such a good job getting us to stay onsite we haven't been back. But we're really reevaluating all of that these days. Especially now that Katie is 13 and finally enjoying ALL the thrill rides.

Sanibel is a 3 1/2 to 4 hour drive from Orlando. There are much closer beaches. But it's really worth it to us.


----------



## czmom

mom2rtk said:


> A First Meeting with Jasmine and Aladdin by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Janet-

Oh my! This is the cutest one EVER!!!!

I am in denial still about all the FP+ hoopla. We'll be testing it out at DHS in 2 weeks and I am trying to keep an open mind....trying.  And then we are definitely heading to WDW in November this year for the rest of the parks. I hope by then things have calmed down and it is easy to obtain more than 3 FP.


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> Janet-
> 
> Oh my! This is the cutest one EVER!!!!
> 
> I am in denial still about all the FP+ hoopla. We'll be testing it out at DHS in 2 weeks and I am trying to keep an open mind....trying.  And then we are definitely heading to WDW in November this year for the rest of the parks. I hope by then things have calmed down and it is easy to obtain more than 3 FP.



Thanks Wendy. I loved that shot too. That was my favorite age for visiting Disney. 

It does sound like FP+ is not having as many technical glitches.  That was really just one of my complaints though, so still plenty for me to dislike.  I really need to see how it goes with letting people get more than 3. I think we'll still be left with the tiers though. Maybe. 

I'm jealous you're doing SWW though. I would have loved to do that when the boys were little. They were both HUGE Star Wars fans. Still are really. Timmy said he and his roommate had just finished up watching the 6th of the movies together.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'm going to DL for the first time next month, so I'm looking for trip reports, particularly ones from Paradise Pier! I like this one a lot so far, excited to read more.


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> That wasn't even my favorite selfie. That one's still to come.  It wasn't exactly with a character.......



Can't wait to see what it is


----------



## mom2rtk

bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm going to DL for the first time next month, so I'm looking for trip reports, particularly ones from Paradise Pier! I like this one a lot so far, excited to read more.



How exciting to be going next month! The weather should be heavenly.  

So glad you're following along! 





petals said:


> Can't wait to see what it is



Right now I don't even remember which day it was. Hopefully it won't take too long to get there.


----------



## SnowBelleAlice

Joinng in! Oh how I miss DLR, my kids were there earlier this month but it's been since 10/12 for me, next visit is next April!
Thanks for sharing, I'm looking forward to more


----------



## mom2rtk

SnowBelleAlice said:


> Joinng in! Oh how I miss DLR, my kids were there earlier this month but it's been since 10/12 for me, next visit is next April!
> Thanks for sharing, I'm looking forward to more



 Thanks for joining in! Hopefully we can help you pass the time until you can get back yourself.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Thursday December 5, 2013:*


It certainly wasn't any problem being up and at rope drop before 8 AM on our first morning. Coming from Central Time made it feel like 10 AM. I was more than ready for the fun to begin! One of the reasons we decided to stay onsite was because I knew I would be up early every morning. And pacing the floor waiting for the parks to open would drive me nuts. I knew we'd use Early Entry every single day.

On our way to the elevator we peeked out of one of the windows on our floor and were met with this. They must have been testing the fountains at WOC. It was like I could reach right out the window and touch it! 



IMG_3484 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Our destination that morning......... DISNEYLAND! Katie and I had only been in line a few minutes when we had our first DIS meet of the trip. We were only there a few minutes when I heard someone calling my name. I had told people to watch for the mom and daughter in the red and green sequin ears, and Wendy (czmom) had spotted us! We had messaged back and forth about all of our planning for months ahead of time, so it really was nice to finally meet her and her family.



IMG_3486 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I loved how the ticket gates were decorated. It's like it was right out of Frozen!




IMG_3489 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_3491 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3494 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I was anxious to get into the park and get our Photopass Plus so we could start our fun. A little before 8 they let people into the park to fill Main Street up to the rope. 



IMG_3504 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3505 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3506 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


I was hoping the photo store was open early, but no such luck. When the rope dropped it still wasn't open, so we decided to go ride something. The Astro Orbiter was right there, and it's a notorious slow loader we usually end up skipping, so we gave it a go. Being closer to the ground it's not as thrilling as the one at WDW, but I love the views of the park and castle from that ride.



IMG_3508 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3511 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3521 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3530 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3534 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3541 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3550 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





Katie wanted to do the Matterhorn next, so we headed into Tomorrowland. It took a bit to get our bearings. After all, it had been 3 1/2 years since we had been to DL. When we got to the Nemo Subs, Katie decided we needed a detour. Since that one is also a slow loader, we decided to get in line. There were only a few people ahead of us, but it still took some time to get in. I just don't think they were running many subs that morning. One of the most irritating things about Early Entry is that often some of the rides are running at lower capacity, which just increases the wait.




IMG_3551 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3556 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3562 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3572 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3578 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3583 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3587 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3605 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3611 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3618 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We were close to the Matterhorn so decided to ride that next....... until we got to the end of the line and saw the sign saying 45 minutes. YIKES! Then it dawned on me that I had seen something about that ride having a single rider line. I had no idea where to enter for that, so went up front to ask. Boy, were we excited to find out the line entered there and we were put on a car within a couple minutes. And the same car at that! I think Katie liked it, but it seemed a lot rougher than I remember. I did enjoy seeing the Yeti twice on our trip through the mountain, but was ready to move on when the ride was over.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Matterhorn Flashback:*

Katie's first ride on the Matterhorn was in 2006. She said she was ready, but looked just a bit traumatized when she gave me the thumbs up from the ride platform as we exited:





Matterhorn 2006 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


She recreated that "thumbs up" pose for me after her ride on it this past December. I think I was the one traumatized this time through! 




Matterhorn 2013 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> IMG_3521 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



This is exactly how I feel when I walk into the gates of Disneyland....Carefree and Happy!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Matterhorn 2013 by mom2rtk, on Flickr[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Is that Hugo from Lost in the green jacket?


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> This is exactly how I feel when I walk into the gates of Disneyland....Carefree and Happy!



You and me both!  I fell in love with that shot the moment I saw it for that very reason. 



KCmike said:


> Is that Hugo from Lost in the green jacket?



LOL, yep. Working the Matterhorn ride.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice start of the morning at DL with a DISMeet. I always enjoy walking in DL in the morning with the Christmas decorations up on MS and walking on over to our first ride or activity. 

Nice aerial photos from AO. It is a little sad that the FNSV is closed for my upcoming trip in a few days but it is nice that it will be returning later this year. 

Great update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

A DisMeet at the Gates.  Where else?  How appropriate.  
I haven't been on the Matterhorn since the refurb.  The concensus is that it is a lot more bumpy than before the refurb and I wasn't quite ready to give up my memories of the Matterhorn yet; so I didn't get on it during the last trip.  Maybe next time.

I love love love your flashbacks.  They are just so wonderful.

Carefree and happy?  Absolutely.  That's why we love Disney.


----------



## missangelalexis

Great update! Love the photos from the Astro Orbiter!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Great update! 

Love the picture of your DD when she was little with her thumbs up, so cute. And the one of her enjoying the AstroOrbiter, that's a classic too


----------



## czmom

It was so nice to finally meet! And crazy that it was at the gate on your first day in the parks.  

Love, love, love seeing all your pictures. I will be re-living the memories!


----------



## PHXscuba

PrincessInOz said:


> A DisMeet at the Gates.  Where else?  How appropriate.
> I haven't been on the Matterhorn since the refurb.  The concensus is that it is a lot more bumpy than before the refurb and I wasn't quite ready to give up my memories of the Matterhorn yet; so I didn't get on it during the last trip.  Maybe next time.
> 
> I love love love your flashbacks.  They are just so wonderful.
> 
> Carefree and happy?  Absolutely.  That's why we love Disney.



I'd say the Matterhorn is equally bumpy as before. Once per trip is plenty for me.

The flashbacks are fun. The beauty of digital is that you have access to photos and can bring them with you on a phone if you want to get the right angle to re-create an old photo. Some of my favorite photos are repeats.

PHXscuba


----------



## Briarrose1306

I have to ask, where did Katie find the red ears?  All I've ever seen are the green.  Great TR so far!


----------



## Mkrop

love her picture in Astro Orbiter...looks like an ad


----------



## jenseib

I definitely was traumatized after the Matterhorn.  Oh my word that was rough!!!!
I am loving all the flashback pictures. It's so hard to believe they are all that young at one time.  I just recently was looking through my cruise pictures for a particular one from 2011 and gosh, Claire looks so young there and it wasn't that long ago.
Seeing your pictures makes me realize all the ones I have missed taking!!! I just need to go back!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love the flash back photos


----------



## czmom

Mkrop said:


> love her picture in Astro Orbiter...looks like an ad



Yes, I agree!


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice start of the morning at DL with a DISMeet. I always enjoy walking in DL in the morning with the Christmas decorations up on MS and walking on over to our first ride or activity.
> 
> Nice aerial photos from AO. It is a little sad that the FNSV is closed for my upcoming trip in a few days but it is nice that it will be returning later this year.
> 
> Great update.



Thanks Bret. It just felt great to have someone call out my name and say hi  as we were waiting to walk into the park.  Then to top that off with walking down Main Street under that brilliant blue sky with all the decorations up........ it was pure heaven. 



PrincessInOz said:


> A DisMeet at the Gates.  Where else?  How appropriate.
> I haven't been on the Matterhorn since the refurb.  The concensus is that it is a lot more bumpy than before the refurb and I wasn't quite ready to give up my memories of the Matterhorn yet; so I didn't get on it during the last trip.  Maybe next time.
> 
> I love love love your flashbacks.  They are just so wonderful.
> 
> Carefree and happy?  Absolutely.  That's why we love Disney.



Thanks PIO. I'm glad everyone is enjoying the flashbacks. I'm enjoying digging through the old photos along with the new ones.

I know that I do have some arthritis in my neck now, so part of the experience at Matterhorn might be related to that. But it really does seem much rougher than before.



missangelalexis said:


> Great update! Love the photos from the Astro Orbiter!



Thanks! I know the Astro Orbiter isn't where most head at rope drop, but it was a great way to start our visit with a nice view of the park from above.



ArwenMarie said:


> Great update!
> 
> Love the picture of your DD when she was little with her thumbs up, so cute. And the one of her enjoying the AstroOrbiter, that's a classic too



That photo has sort of taken on legend status in our family. I *might* have used an enlargement of that photo on a scrapbook page from that trip.  Katie is over it though and laughs at the page now. I think..... 



czmom said:


> It was so nice to finally meet! And crazy that it was at the gate on your first day in the parks.
> 
> Love, love, love seeing all your pictures. I will be re-living the memories!



 Hey Wendy! I'm so glad you recognized our ears that morning and said hi. It was a great way to start the day!



PHXscuba said:


> I'd say the Matterhorn is equally bumpy as before. Once per trip is plenty for me.
> 
> The flashbacks are fun. The beauty of digital is that you have access to photos and can bring them with you on a phone if you want to get the right angle to re-create an old photo. Some of my favorite photos are repeats.
> 
> PHXscuba



Let's just say I'm far better at pulling flashback photos from 11/04 forward. That's when I went digital and haven't looked back. I LOVE that all of my photos are available at my fingertips. 

I wanted to work on a scrapbook page from 2002 recently and...... oh my........ had to dig through boxes of old negatives.  Not fun at all.

I'm sure I'll do the Matterhorn again next time, but will probably be "one and done" again.

I wonder if it's any better if you ride in the front of the car? I know that with our quick access via the single rider line, we ended up in the very back, and I'm sure that didn't help.


----------



## mom2rtk

Briarrose1306 said:


> I have to ask, where did Katie find the red ears?  All I've ever seen are the green.  Great TR so far!



I actually bought the red ears on Ebay from someone in the UK. I actually had been on the Holiday thread asking if anyone had seen them. I kept thinking they would show up somewhere to buy. I think I had seen them in some park merchandise photos, but it turns out that was from a prior year. Someone who works in one of the stores at DCA said they didn't have them in the parks last year. So I bit the bullet and paid shipping from the UK. I'm really glad I did though, as I loved having matching red and green ears for Katie and myself. I'm sure you notice though who got dibs on the red ones???? 

I think it was that discussion of our red and green ears that helped Wendy recognize us in line that morning. 



Mkrop said:


> love her picture in Astro Orbiter...looks like an ad




Thanks! I look at that photo ......... and I'm right back there on our very first ride, on our very first morning in the park. And I can't help but smile. 




jenseib said:


> I definitely was traumatized after the Matterhorn.  Oh my word that was rough!!!!
> I am loving all the flashback pictures. It's so hard to believe they are all that young at one time.  I just recently was looking through my cruise pictures for a particular one from 2011 and gosh, Claire looks so young there and it wasn't that long ago.
> Seeing your pictures makes me realize all the ones I have missed taking!!! I just need to go back!



Well, at least I'm in good company. Katie wasn't really bothered by the Matterhorn, and I kept putting her off riding it again later in the week. My neck just wasn't up to it.

I really wish I had taken the boys to Disney as little boys more than we did. Our first trip was in 1999 when they were 4 and 6. The Disney leg of our trip was one day in the Magic Kingdom. THAT WAS IT! And to top things off? I shot ONE ROLL of film. I'm such a failure! 

Regardless, I do have a few photos to remember that day. 




Our First Visit to the Magic Kingdom by mom2rtk, on Flickr


I bet you really can see some big differences in Claire between 2011 and 2014. I know I see big differences in Katie in 3 years. 



tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> Love the flash back photos



Thanks Tinkerbellandeeyor! I'm glad you're reading along. 



czmom said:


> Yes, I agree!



Thanks Wendy. That photo is really one of my favorites from the trip.


----------



## rndmr2

Found this TR a few days ago and now caught up.

Really enjoying reading about your trip and, like others have said, loving the flashback photos. 

I really want to get out there to DLR one of these days, DH is not as eager, LOL

Love the pic of Katie on Astro Orbiter, Pure joy!


----------



## mom2rtk

rndmr2 said:


> Found this TR a few days ago and now caught up.
> 
> Really enjoying reading about your trip and, like others have said, loving the flashback photos.
> 
> I really want to get out there to DLR one of these days, DH is not as eager, LOL
> 
> Love the pic of Katie on Astro Orbiter, Pure joy!



 

So glad you found us! I think every Disney fan should experience Walt's original park at least once. I hope you can talk your DH into it one day!


----------



## aboveH20

I "know" you from elsewhere on the boards. I just started your TR and look forward to reading more tomorrow.  I'm thinking of a trip to Disneyland in June under the pretense of visiting my sons  who both live in CA.

I, too, avoid  (boycott actually) Starbucks so I was mad when it was provided with our in room coffee maker when we stayed in Anchorage and the hotel coffee shop was Starbucks. It's the only time it's ever touched my lips.

I'll be curious to read how you like Paradise Pier. I've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel a couple times and am thinking about the Grand Californian but it's hard to justify the price for solo me.   

I didn't realize that five days is the longest park ticket.

Write on


----------



## joy13

Great updates!  I hope to get to DL one day - sounds like I'll have to skip the Mattorhorn though - my neck couldn't take that.


----------



## jenseib

joy13 said:


> Great updates!  I hope to get to DL one day - sounds like I'll have to skip the Mattorhorn though - my neck couldn't take that.



It's HORRIBLE Joy!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

jenseib said:


> It's HORRIBLE Joy!!!



I'm so glad that I decided not to go on it last year.  At least my memories of the old Matterhorn are still intact.......faulty......and fading.......but intact.


----------



## mom2rtk

Happy Mother's Day everyone!  I've been really busy, but hope to update in the next couple days.





aboveH20 said:


> I "know" you from elsewhere on the boards. I just started your TR and look forward to reading more tomorrow.  I'm thinking of a trip to Disneyland in June under the pretense of visiting my sons  who both live in CA.
> 
> I, too, avoid  (boycott actually) Starbucks so I was mad when it was provided with our in room coffee maker when we stayed in Anchorage and the hotel coffee shop was Starbucks. It's the only time it's ever touched my lips.
> 
> I'll be curious to read how you like Paradise Pier. I've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel a couple times and am thinking about the Grand Californian but it's hard to justify the price for solo me.
> 
> I didn't realize that five days is the longest park ticket.
> 
> Write on



Hey H20! I think I've seen you post in the Disboutiquer threads before? I know I recognize your name too.

While I would hate having my kids live far away, having a good excuse for visiting California would be a great consolation prize! 

Katie really seems to be quite smitten with the whole Starbucks thing. I struggle with that as I like to encourage my kids not to just go with everything "everyone" is doing, and I think that's the deal for her. But I also like for her to fit in. So we keep working on finding a balance.

We will likely stay at Paradise Pier again this year. It's #3 on my list of the 3 Disney hotels, but I'm just a cheapskate. It's so hard for me to justify the price of the other 3 locations. And really, it's just across the street (sort of) from the Grand Californian. 



joy13 said:


> Great updates!  I hope to get to DL one day - sounds like I'll have to skip the Mattorhorn though - my neck couldn't take that.



If you decide to try the Matterhorn, definitely research which side is tamer, and ask to sit in the front row. It's still going to be rough though.  But I love the Yeti, so I'll probably give it one trip through again next time.



jenseib said:


> It's HORRIBLE Joy!!!



LOL!  That about covers it! 



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm so glad that I decided not to go on it last year.  At least my memories of the old Matterhorn are still intact.......faulty......and fading.......but intact.



 My memories of the Matterhorn are part of why I'll ride it again this next trip. But I'll probably regret that!


----------



## aboveH20

mom2rtk said:


> Hey H20! I think I've seen you post in the Disboutiquer threads before? I know I recognize your name too.
> 
> We will likely stay at Paradise Pier again this year. It's #3 on my list of the 3 Disney hotels, but I'm just a cheapskate. It's so hard for me to justify the price of the other 3 locations. And really, it's just across the street (sort of) from the Grand



Yup, that's me, disboutiquer.  That thread has kind of dried up. I guess a lot of people defected to Facebook or got involved in PTRs or TRs.  I miss sewing  for Big Gives and I especially miss how much I learned from others.

I can't believe I really did it, but I booked a trip to DL leaving three weeks from today. I wanted to get in on the spring special and go when my Santa Barbara son was between spring and summer sessions.  And, after much back and forth, I booked the Grand Californian.  I'm going solo so I justified it because I would feel safest returning there at night (and I was able to use miles for free flights). When I told my "Hollywood" son about my decision I explained that if I were to stay at the Disneyland Hotel, where I've stayed before, then I'd have to walk through DTD at night. He laughed and said, "Yeah, the rough parts of Downtown Disney."

Now I have to go back and reread trip reports. My understanding is dinner reservations aren't really necessary, but in your opinion are there a couple restaurants I shouldn't miss?

 Happy Mothers' Day to you, too.


----------



## KCmike

Two don't miss meals in my opinion are:
Steakhouse 55 in the Disneyland Hotel and Plaza Inn inside DL for the Chicken Dinner.


----------



## aboveH20

mom2rtk said:


> Our First Visit to the Magic Kingdom by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I love that photo 



KCmike said:


> Two don't miss meals in my opinion are:
> Steakhouse 55 in the Disneyland Hotel and Plaza Inn inside DL for the Chicken Dinner.



Thanks for the suggestions.  My "Hollywood son" can't decide for how long he might join me.  It's tough when work gets in the way.  Steakhouse 55 would be right up his alley!  (Speaking of alleys, he suggested I watch _Cars _before the trip so I got it from the library today.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> It's HORRIBLE Joy!!!





mom2rtk said:


> If you decide to try the Matterhorn, definitely research which side is tamer, and ask to sit in the front row. It's still going to be rough though.  But I love the Yeti, so I'll probably give it one trip through again next time.




I won't even do Space Mountain at WDW anymore, my neck is pretty sensitive.


----------



## aboveH20

Did you think the Fantasmic dessert seating was worth the price?  Last time I did it it was closer to $40 and we got a neat souvenir box that I still have.  Now I read it's just a plastic box, but I couldn't tell from the photo I saw if it's just disposable or has any Disney "magic" making it worth saving.

I don't know if tickets are even available since I'm leaving so soon, but am trying to figure out what I else I need to do before my trip.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sorry for the delay everyone. If you're read along on my other TR's you know that's just how it goes sometimes. But I never leave things undone, so never fear I will get going again. I promise! 





joy13 said:


> I won't even do Space Mountain at WDW anymore,
> my neck is pretty sensitive.



If Space is an issue for you, then I'm sad to say I probably wouldn't do the Matterhorn. 



aboveH20 said:


> Did you think the Fantasmic dessert seating was worth the price?  Last time I did it it was closer to $40 and we got a neat souvenir box that I still have.  Now I read it's just a plastic box, but I couldn't tell from the photo I saw if it's just disposable or has any Disney "magic" making it worth saving.
> 
> I don't know if tickets are even available since I'm leaving so soon, but am trying to figure out what I else I need to do before my trip.
> 
> Thanks!



We did do the Fantasmic package on this trip. I really toiled over the best way to do it and whether it was worth the money. Since it was just the 2 of us, I decided to give it a try. It was just a plastic box of goodies. They were tasty, but it was tricky to balance the goody box, the drink, and my camera.

For starters, we're not huge "do or die" Fantasmic folks. We've only seen it at DHS twice. It was nice, but I didn't write home about it. That said, everyone says the DLR version is superior, and we had never seen it on our prior trips to DLR. So I knew we had to do it this time.

I toiled with whether to get there early enough to guarantee front row seats or to go use that time doing other things and take our chances. We decided to go big or go home, and staked out a spot at 6 PM. We were first in line. We had been in the parks since early open that morning so ready to sit and rest for a while. It didn't help that it was REALLY cold that night and the pavement was damp, so hard to sit on. But we did get our choice of seats and enjoyed that.

We have decided to either skip Fantasmic this next trip, or do the dessert seating again, but plan on playing until 8 PM and going for the back row of seats. At least in that row you can stand up if you end up behind someone really tall.


----------



## aboveH20

See what a nice box they had years ago?  I went ahead and made a reservation for the 9 PM show, but I hate the thought of getting there two hours ahead of time to get a good $60 seat!  It's just me, so I only have to pay for one, and I figure I'll enjoy sitting -- it'll be midnight my time. 

I also debated making a World of Color meal reservation, but went ahead and did that, too.  I wanted to try Carthay Circle and that's one of the options.  It's just such different thinking than planning for Disney World.  (My husband and I went to Aulani in February for my birthday, but I miss my annual solo trip to Disney World.  I hope I don't come home from Disneyland _still_ thinking I need to go to Disney World to get my life back in balance  )

What is the hold Disney has over us?


----------



## mom2rtk

*Thursday December 5, 2013 Continued:*


Katie decided to do Alice next. We both look forward to that ride every time we visit DL. They don't have one at WDW, and it's a Disney classic. The line was short, and the ride was fun, even if my photography stunk. I still have not gotten a decent dark shot on this ride. I guess there's always next time? Here's the closest I got. I figured we'd make it back again sometime over our next 4 days, but we never did.



IMG_3655 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3670 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3683 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

The Teacups were the next logical choice. And I was ready to do them. I'm lucky not to be bothered with motion sickness and do love to spin. And I love the setup at DL better than the one at WDW. I love riding out in the open air with lanterns strung from the trees. I really like getting creative with my photography on this ride with all the motion, but ended up with too much glare in most of my shots. I need to come back with my tripod and shoot this at night next time.


First the fake teacup:



IMG_3692 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Then on to the real thing:



IMG_3695 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3741 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3751 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3761 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We still needed to pick up our Photopass Plus lanyard, so headed back toward Main Street. I got distracted though when I spotted Peter Pan greeting guests right in the middle of the sidewalk! I really wanted to add some new signatures to Katie's book, so suggested we stop. I held our spot in the very slow line while Katie ran back to buy her first churro (of  many) on this trip. Fortunately, while the line was inching along..... Captain Hook decided to join Peter, so we got our first 2 new signatures of the trip.




IMG_3789 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3792 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3795 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3796 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




We stopped for photos in front of the castle before heading down Main Street to the Photo Shop. 



IMG_3800 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3802 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





There were only a couple people ahead of us in the photo shop, but it took forever. Katie took the opportunity to shop in the attached stores. We worked our way through the shops and came out down near the hub.




IMG_3807 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

It was around 10:15 when we finished up there, so time to head over to Adventureland. 





IMG_3809 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Our ADR at Blue Bayou was at 11:30 but I wanted to check in early to see if we could get a waterside table. I also wanted to ride Indy, or at least pick up fastpasses. No luck with that, as we discovered the ride was down when we walked past. And apparently they don't distribute fastpasses when it's down, so we had to try and remember to try again later. So off to Pirates we went, to take a trip through the ride ahead of lunch. Katie anticipated that big dip she remembered on the ride on our last trip. It's funny but that dip was so small that Katie kept thinking it was still coming.  Katie enjoyed seeing the restaurant from our Pirates boat, and picked out a nice waterside table she wanted to sit at.




IMG_3825 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3831 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3842 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3851 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3858 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3879 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3882 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3884 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3895 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

aboveH20 said:


> See what a nice box they had years ago?  I went ahead and made a reservation for the 9 PM show, but I hate the thought of getting there two hours ahead of time to get a good $60 seat!  It's just me, so I only have to pay for one, and I figure I'll enjoy sitting -- it'll be midnight my time.
> 
> I also debated making a World of Color meal reservation, but went ahead and did that, too.  I wanted to try Carthay Circle and that's one of the options.  It's just such different thinking than planning for Disney World.  (My husband and I went to Aulani in February for my birthday, but I miss my annual solo trip to Disney World.  I hope I don't come home from Disneyland _still_ thinking I need to go to Disney World to get my life back in balance  )
> 
> What is the hold Disney has over us?



That is very cool. I really wish we had one of those as a keepsake.

It sounds like you're struggling with the same decisions I did leading up to our trip. And the sad part is I'm struggling with them again leading up to this year's trip! 

I will say though that we consider WDW our home resort. But we didn't leave feeling we had missed out. Or we never would have chosen to skip WDW again this year in favor of DLR. I am starting to get a little twitchy to get back East again though.  I figure they'll have all the buts worked out of FP+ by 2015 and the coast will be clear to head back.


----------



## KCmike

Funny you should say that about home resorts.  After a decade or more of WDW we finally went to DL back in 2007 and now DL has become my home resort.  I love it so much.  I still love WDW very much and it has been pulling me back hard this year.  My wife and I still have plane tickets and could go either direction this fall.  Free Dining and the Seven Dwarves Mine Coaster or back to Disneyland with Steakhouse 55 and Walt's Apartment.  What to do?  As much as I might regret saying this but how cool would it be to get some magic bands in the mail at my house!?!?!?!

Great pics inside Pirates btw and I personally loved your Mad Tea Party spinning shots.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Funny you should say that about home resorts.  After a decade or more of WDW we finally went to DL back in 2007 and now DL has become my home resort.  I love it so much.  I still love WDW very much and it has been pulling me back hard this year.  My wife and I still have plane tickets and could go either direction this fall.  Free Dining and the Seven Dwarves Mine Coaster or back to Disneyland with Steakhouse 55 and Walt's Apartment.  What to do?  As much as I might regret saying this but how cool would it be to get some magic bands in the mail at my house!?!?!?!
> 
> Great pics inside Pirates btw and I personally loved your Mad Tea Party spinning shots.



I think it makes a big difference which resort you start off with. We visited WDW 4 times before we ever got to DLR. And being smack dab in the center of the country, I'm not surprised that I could consider WDW my home resort while you would say DLR.

I do have to say though that I did have a bit of a twinge of regret when free dining was released and will have another one when the Mine Train FINALLY opens to the public. Although I can safely say I happy not to have Magic Bands headed our way. I want one more shot at legacy FP.

Thanks for the comments on the photos. I used my Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens in there and still had to push the ISO higher than I like. I'm considering the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 before out next trip. It would be fun to get a wider perspective on some of those dark rides.


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> I think it makes a big difference which resort you start off with. We visited WDW 4 times before we ever got to DLR. And being smack dab in the center of the country, I'm not surprised that I could consider WDW my home resort while you would say DLR.
> 
> I do have to say though that I did have a bit of a twinge of regret when free dining was released and will have another one when the Mine Train FINALLY opens to the public. Although I can safely say I happy not to have Magic Bands headed our way. I want one more shot at legacy FP.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the photos. I used my Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens in there and still had to push the ISO higher than I like. I'm considering the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 before out next trip. It would be fun to get a wider perspective on some of those dark rides.



I will always love Port Orleans Riverside and consider that my home Disney Hotel.  I've stayed at other properties both moderate and on the upper end but just absolutely love Riverside.  I will always love the resort style and so many choices at WDW as being the thing that brings me back each time.  Well that and Splash Mountain at WDW.  

But there is something about the original and the nostalgia that gives me goosebumps everytime I walk into Walt's park.  I just think Disneyland is the perfect park.  That and California has so much to offer.  The Hotel Del Coronado is our family's favorite non disney hotel.  It's something Florida will never compete with. Mountains, National Parks, and the gorgeous blue Pacific.  Oh my.  I'm glad we have two great resorts!!!  They balance each other very well.

I'm excited for you with that possible choice in lenses.  Have you ever shot with it before?

I've always considered you as an inspiration for photography.  You take such amazing shots and your love of family makes the photos that much more brilliant.  When you do your trip report for your Southwest Trip (and you better do one!!!) please keep us all in the loop!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see your latest updates. Your pictures of PotC are very nice and clear. I will have to try a f/1.4 lens one day for the dark rides. I have heard a lot of great stuff about the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens and I will have to think about trying it one day.

Great update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely pictures in Pirates.  Those pictures at the teacups will be great flashbacks for your next trip.  


DLR is my 'home' resort.  I know that there are more experiences and a whole Disney bubble to stay in at WDW, but DLR will always be where I wanna be.

That 18 - 35 mm has me thinking as well.  If it weren't for the ridiculously short zoom, I'd be out there doing a purchase faster than it takes to scan a magic band!



  Although......now that I think about it.  I spent the bulk of my September holiday last year with the 10 - 22 mm on my camera because the 17 - 55 stopped working.  Hmmm.....I need to think about it some more.  Now...to convince DH that I "need" another lens.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> I will always love Port Orleans Riverside and consider that my home Disney Hotel.  I've stayed at other properties both moderate and on the upper end but just absolutely love Riverside.  I will always love the resort style and so many choices at WDW as being the thing that brings me back each time.  Well that and Splash Mountain at WDW.
> 
> But there is something about the original and the nostalgia that gives me goosebumps everytime I walk into Walt's park.  I just think Disneyland is the perfect park.  That and California has so much to offer.  The Hotel Del Coronado is our family's favorite non disney hotel.  It's something Florida will never compete with. Mountains, National Parks, and the gorgeous blue Pacific.  Oh my.  I'm glad we have two great resorts!!!  They balance each other very well.
> 
> I'm excited for you with that possible choice in lenses.  Have you ever shot with it before?



I would love to stay at Riverside sometime. We really need to branch out and try some different resorts.

I'm drawn to Cinderella's Castle and eating at CRT. I think that the heart and soul of WDW to me. I could easily visit WDW and do the MK every single day and not spend too much time worrying about what I had missed.

I have not tried out that lens yet. I checked a while back and didn't find it for rent anywhere, although maybe that's changed. But I'm too cheap to rent it first then buy it. It really has gotten such great reviews though, I'm sure I would love it. I love low light photography at Disney. And I love to shoot wide at Disney. But up to now, I have not been able to shoot wide AND low light together. I could have a lot of fun with that lens.  More than anything though, it would be something new and different after shooting the same things in the same way for so many trips.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Really great pictures! The colors are so vibrant.
Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see your latest updates. Your pictures of PotC are very nice and clear. I will have to try a f/1.4 lens one day for the dark rides. I have heard a lot of great stuff about the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens and I will have to think about trying it one day.
> 
> Great update.



Thanks Bret! If I didn't have the 30mm lens already, I'd probably be thinking of just going straight to the 18-35. But as I said, I haven't laid hands on that 18-35 yet, so I'd hate to start off with advice already! I've just heard so many good reviews, and I love the idea of that wider range. It's obviously a lot bigger than the 30mm lens too, so that is a consideration.



PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely pictures in Pirates.  Those pictures at the teacups will be great flashbacks for your next trip.
> 
> DLR is my 'home' resort.  I know that there are more experiences and a whole Disney bubble to stay in at WDW, but DLR will always be where I wanna be.
> 
> That 18 - 35 mm has me thinking as well.  If it weren't for the ridiculously short zoom, I'd be out there doing a purchase faster than it takes to scan a magic band!
> 
> Although......now that I think about it.  I spent the bulk of my September holiday last year with the 10 - 22 mm on my camera because the 17 - 55 stopped working.  Hmmm.....I need to think about it some more.  Now...to convince DH that I "need" another lens.



Thanks PIO! And thanks for the idea. I could do a flashback on the Teacups already. In fact, as I posted the shot in the fake Teacup, I was thinking I should pull out the shots from there when it was painted gold on our 05 trip.

Faster than it takes to scan a magic band?  I had reservations about that short zoom length too. But I honestly just want to go wider with a fast lens. I've been frustrated with that for some time. Does anyone make a wide fast prime for Canon? I mean, wider than the 30mm I have?

And 18-35 is a ridiculously short zoom? You must not have the Tokina 11-16? Now THAT is a crazy short zoom. Sort of makes me giggle sometimes. 

And your 17-55 stopped working at Disney?  That would make me very sad.  Almost as sad as the time my entire DLSR stopped working at DL! 



ArwenMarie said:


> Really great pictures! The colors are so vibrant.
> Looking forward to seeing more



Thanks so much ArwenMarie! So glad you hung in there with me. I'll try not to take as long on the next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks PIO! And thanks for the idea. I could do a flashback on the Teacups already. In fact, as I posted the shot in the fake Teacup, I was thinking I should pull out the shots from there when it was painted gold on our 05 trip.
> 
> Faster than it takes to scan a magic band?  I had reservations about that short zoom length too. But I honestly just want to go wider with a fast lens. I've been frustrated with that for some time. Does anyone make a wide fast prime for Canon? I mean, wider than the 30mm I have?



Apparently Sigma has this wonderful new 18 - 35 mm f/1.8 lens.  
Seemingly good to use "now" and the immediate future.  We'll have to see how it holds up for a longer term.  

There really is something to be said for immediate gratification and not worrying about the future, isn't there?








mom2rtk said:


> And 18-35 is a ridiculously short zoom? You must not have the Tokina 11-16? Now THAT is a crazy short zoom. Sort of makes me giggle sometimes.



Lenses are/were crazy expensive in Australia.  So on one of my trips to the US, I was going to buy the Tokina but no one had it in stock.  So I ended up getting the Canon 10 - 22 mm instead.  I still think about that Tokina lens.





mom2rtk said:


> And your 17-55 stopped working at Disney?  That would make me very sad.  Almost as sad as the time my entire DLSR stopped working at DL!




Your entire DSLR stopped working?????    I'm hyperventilating here.  


I went to both DLR and WDW in Sep/Oct last year and had a Four Corners road trip in between.  The 17 - 55 mm made it through DLR and stopped working when I got to Sedona.  That was on day 6 of a 26 day vacation.  

Just as well I had the 10 - 22 mm in the bag and I threw in the 50 mm f/.18 at the very last minute.  Literally.  I was walking out the door to get to the airport and had taken the 50 mm lens out the night before.  As I did one final house check, I saw the lens on the dining table and decided to pop it back into the bag.  So glad I did so.  My dark ride shots at WDW are a lot tighter than I like; but I did get to shoot them.


----------



## missangelalexis

The tea cups certainly do feel different at DL vs WDW!

Wow how awesome to meet Captain Hook & Peter together! The Matterhorn in the background is an awesome touch too!

Love the picture of you two in front of the castle.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Apparently Sigma has this wonderful new 18 - 35 mm f/1.8 lens.
> Seemingly good to use "now" and the immediate future.  We'll have to see how it holds up for a longer term.
> 
> There really is something to be said for immediate gratification and not worrying about the future, isn't there?
> 
> 
> Lenses are/were crazy expensive in Australia.  So on one of my trips to the US, I was going to buy the Tokina but no one had it in stock.  So I ended up getting the Canon 10 - 22 mm instead.  I still think about that Tokina lens.
> 
> 
> Your entire DSLR stopped working?????    I'm hyperventilating here.
> 
> 
> I went to both DLR and WDW in Sep/Oct last year and had a Four Corners road trip in between.  The 17 - 55 mm made it through DLR and stopped working when I got to Sedona.  That was on day 6 of a 26 day vacation.
> 
> Just as well I had the 10 - 22 mm in the bag and I threw in the 50 mm f/.18 at the very last minute.  Literally.  I was walking out the door to get to the airport and had taken the 50 mm lens out the night before.  As I did one final house check, I saw the lens on the dining table and decided to pop it back into the bag.  So glad I did so.  My dark ride shots at WDW are a lot tighter than I like; but I did get to shoot them.



Ah, I do remember how hard it was to find that Tokina initially. When I bought my first one, I had to just order it, then wait for it to come in and be shipped. But a couple years later I decided I'd rather have the Canon. I thought that little bit of extra reach might encourage me to keep it on the camera more often, rather than just put it on occasionally for a specific task. But then I missed the 2.8. So I sold it and bought the Tokina back again!  The truth is that they are both great lenses.

My DSLR died on our 2007 trip. Back then I always carried a point and shoot camera too, so was very happy to have that as a backup. But we were driving into the southwest after DL, so I was REALLY sorry not to have my DSLR. We hiked up to a great vantage point in Zion, and there I was with that tiny point and shoot.  I felt like I needed a button that said "My other camera is a DSLR".  I would have stopped and bought a new DSLR, but I had an extended warranty on the other one and needed to wait until I got home to sort out the details. So we drove home to Missouri....... when I was then instructed to ship the camera to a service center in southern California!  Thankfully they ended up just replacing it.

So you see I can definitely feel your pain losing your workhorse lens on day 6 of a 26 day trip through the most beautiful scenery on the planet. 



missangelalexis said:


> The tea cups certainly do feel different at DL vs WDW!
> 
> Wow how awesome to meet Captain Hook & Peter together! The Matterhorn in the background is an awesome touch too!
> 
> Love the picture of you two in front of the castle.



Thanks! We love the Teacups in both places, but I love the photos more at DL. It's just so perfect to have those lanterns hanging out in the open, with the Matterhorn off in the distance. 

And Captain Hook and Peter Pan were a fun find. We hadn't done photos with them in several years. I also loved the Matterhorn in the background. I guess I can't ride it any more, but it sure adds a lot to the photos!


----------



## luulu1999

Love your update...I love looking at others pics dreaming of the day we finally get to go back....In a week and 2 days I will be able to make our first dinning reservation


----------



## deannaf87

aboveH20 said:


> See what a nice box they had years ago?  I went ahead and made a reservation for the 9 PM show, but I hate the thought of getting there two hours ahead of time to get a good $60 seat!  It's just me, so I only have to pay for one, and I figure I'll enjoy sitting -- it'll be midnight my time.
> 
> I also debated making a World of Color meal reservation, but went ahead and did that, too.  I wanted to try Carthay Circle and that's one of the options.  It's just such different thinking than planning for Disney World.  (My husband and I went to Aulani in February for my birthday, but I miss my annual solo trip to Disney World.  I hope I don't come home from Disneyland _still_ thinking I need to go to Disney World to get my life back in balance  )
> 
> What is the hold Disney has over us?




I got that box from my Disneyland trip in 2003.  I wish I would have kept it!


----------



## KCmike

Hey Janet what kind of camera bag do you own?


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret! If I didn't have the 30mm lens already, I'd probably be thinking of just going straight to the 18-35. But as I said, I haven't laid hands on that 18-35 yet, so I'd hate to start off with advice already! I've just heard so many good reviews, and I love the idea of that wider range. It's obviously a lot bigger than the 30mm lens too, so that is a consideration.



One day I will rent, borrow or even buy the Sigma 18-35mm lens with the low aperture. The only thing about is that it doesn't have the wide angle like the Tokina 11-16, Nikon 14-24 or 10-22, etc. but to be able to zoom in and out with an aperture of f/1.8 is amazing. The weight won't be an issue for me since I do carry a lot of equipment with me.

I have enjoyed using the Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 lens during the last month trip where I was able to get wide angle shots and was clear. I understand why a lot of photographers that went to the Disney parks like this lens a lot.


----------



## petals

I lvoe your pictures. Disney should hire you to be a photopass photographer the character pics are so clear and awesome


----------



## mom2rtk

deannaf87 said:


> I got that box from my Disneyland trip in 2003.  I wish I would have kept it!



I would love to keep some of my old Disney tickets and paperwork in one of these. That plastic box with the sticker on top? Not so much. 



KCmike said:


> Hey Janet what kind of camera bag do you own?



I actually have several. I have a fairly inexpensive holster type bag that will fit my camera with 17-55 lens attached (plus one extra lens) that I use for things like school functions. I also squeeze in my phone and ID.

I have a lowepro slingshot 202 that I really don't like. I sometimes use it on short outings when I want 2 or 3 extra lenses, but I end up cheating and slinging it over just one shoulder resulting in back pain from the uneven load.

Last year for our Disney trip, I added a Thinktank messenger style bag. I did like that in some ways, but it's still not my perfect answer.

Really, my workhorse is just a generic backpack. No extra padding, no slots for individual lenses. I just keep each lens in a padded pouch and put them don inside. I leave room so I can stow the camera if needed, but I seldom do, so it doesn't matter if there's no padded slot for it.

I still keep thinking I'm going to find the perfect bag. I probably need to consult Mary Poppins.  Or get a Sherpa.

What sort of bag do you use?



mvf-m11c said:


> One day I will rent, borrow or even buy the Sigma 18-35mm lens with the low aperture. The only thing about is that it doesn't have the wide angle like the Tokina 11-16, Nikon 14-24 or 10-22, etc. but to be able to zoom in and out with an aperture of f/1.8 is amazing. The weight won't be an issue for me since I do carry a lot of equipment with me.
> 
> I have enjoyed using the Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 lens during the last month trip where I was able to get wide angle shots and was clear. I understand why a lot of photographers that went to the Disney parks like this lens a lot.



I do love my Tokina. But there are just some situations where 2.8 isn't cutting it. And I'm tired of shooting all my low light stuff at 30mm. I'm really thinking of some dark rides and the evening Christmas parade, maybe more handheld shots around the park after dark.




petals said:


> I lvoe your pictures. Disney should hire you to be a photopass photographer the character pics are so clear and awesome



Thanks for the kind words.  I would enjoy it as long as I didn't have to work on days over 80 degrees.


----------



## TexasErin

mom2rtk said:


> I think it makes a big difference which resort you start off with. We visited WDW 4 times before we ever got to DLR. And being smack dab in the center of the country, I'm not surprised that I could consider WDW my home resort while you would say DLR.
> 
> *I do have to say though that I did have a bit of a twinge of regret when free dining was released and will have another one when the Mine Train FINALLY opens to the public.* Although I can safely say I happy not to have Magic Bands headed our way. I want one more shot at legacy FP.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the photos. I used my Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens in there and still had to push the ISO higher than I like. I'm considering the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 before out next trip. It would be fun to get a wider perspective on some of those dark rides.



We're headed to DLR next Friday for our first trip.  We have been to WDW many times.  The kids think we're going to WDW and I can't wait to surprise them the night before with our secret!  I have loved Walter Elias Disney since I was a small child, so the excitement is incredible for me.....

However, this will be our first time to miss Star Wars Weekend in several years and we're Star Wars freaks....So of course now they have that awesome Star Wars character breakfast at Sci-Fi (which is one of our favorite restaurants) so I am kind of having buyer's remorse on switching to DLR....But I know we'll have a great time anyway.

Great report, btw!!!!


----------



## jenseib

You got some fabulous shots inside pirates! I wish I would've taken my 30mm with me that day and got a few better ones. Or at least a better chance at better ones!


----------



## mom2rtk

TexasErin said:


> We're headed to DLR next Friday for our first trip.  We have been to WDW many times.  The kids think we're going to WDW and I can't wait to surprise them the night before with our secret!  I have loved Walter Elias Disney since I was a small child, so the excitement is incredible for me.....
> 
> However, this will be our first time to miss Star Wars Weekend in several years and we're Star Wars freaks....So of course now they have that awesome Star Wars character breakfast at Sci-Fi (which is one of our favorite restaurants) so I am kind of having buyer's remorse on switching to DLR....But I know we'll have a great time anyway.
> 
> Great report, btw!!!!



Thanks! So glad you checked in before leaving. I totally understand your mixed feelings. What an awesome surprise it will be for the kids though! :cool1

Don't know how tolerant you are of the heat and humidity in Orlando, but you stand a far better chance of reasonably comfortable weather heading west. Hopefully that will be a nice consolation prize. I have always wanted to do Star Wars Weekends (our 19 and 21 year old non-Disney fans) grew up on Star Wars. But I just wouldn't be able to tolerate that heat, especially combined with the big crowds of SWW. The SW character meals also made me a little sad we couldn't be there.

But just remind yourself of all the cool new stuff in store, especially Carsland and Indy.



jenseib said:


> You got some fabulous shots inside pirates! I wish I would've taken my 30mm with me that day and got a few better ones. Or at least a better chance at better ones!



Thanks Jen.  I was pleasantly surprised when I went through them. I liked the Captain Jack one, but didn't like the severe angle on him. I wonder if I was just on the wrong side of the boat or something?  Or maybe the boats are just closer in DL than at WDW. And no, I couldn't tell from my shot if he was dirty and worn looking!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Thursday December 5th, 2013 Continued:*

A few more shots from POTC before moving on:




IMG_3900 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3905 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3910 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3915 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



The exit to the ride is near Blue Bayou, and I was surprised to find people standing all around New Orleans Square waiting for tables as early as 11:00. I got in line to check in while Katie browsed a nearby shop. I was surprised to hear them say they would seat us momentarily, so I ran back to find her. We were one of the first ones seated in the restaurant, and were surprised when they led us to the very table Katie had told me she would like to sit at. I ordered the monte cristo and she ordered a kids nuggets meal. The salad didn't sound interesting to me, but neither did the soups. So I settled for chicken gumbo.  When it came, I was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed it. I offered Katie a taste, and she ended up helping me finish it off.  We had found a new favorite! I was ok with the monte cristo, but don't know if I'll order it again. I'm still not sure if I really liked it or not. Parts of it were really appealing, parts of it were not. I'm still not sure of that mix of sweet and savory. But the soup was a definite winner!



IMG_3930 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We finished up around noon and headed out into New Orleans Square. I wanted to check out the Christmas decorations. It really is a beautiful area at Christmas time.




IMG_3916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_3942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3945 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3949 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3951 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3953 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3954 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3958 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

As we left the area, we saw this group heading into New Orleans Square. I had absolutely no idea what was up with the group of marines in full dress uniform...... until days later when we were in Downtown Disney and saw them again. The girls working at the Pearl Factory sort of giggled when they saw them, then explained it was someone semi-famous with marine guards. I'm thinking it was someone from Jersey Shore? I don't watch the show so don't remember the name.




IMG_3959 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


I had been watching the Mousewait app for some time and was expecting a long wait for the Frozen Meet and Greet. And that's exactly what we got. At least by the standards of the time. I know the definition of "long" has changed since December, but at the time 90 minutes seemed like a really long time. Little did I know that was actually short by today's standards! The line didn't LOOK that long, but it extended a ways past the 60 minute post. The line moved slowly, but I really wanted this done on our first day so we wouldn't end up with a ton of character meets to do all at once on our last day. We chatted with people in line around us and passed the time. At one point the rumor went around that only one of the 2 characters would be there when we got to the front of the line. That would have been very disappointing since we really wanted to meet both. I was wearing my Elsa t-shirt, and Katie was wearing her Anna t-shirt. It was a great meeting, and it was fun when they took time to look through Katie's autograph book.




IMG_3997 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4000 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4002 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4006 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4009 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4015 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4018 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessInOz

Wonderful pictures.  

Looks like you enjoyed the ambience at Blue Bayou.  I'll have to try the chicken gumbo next time.  

Well done for ticking Elsa and Anna off the M&G list.


----------



## KCmike

Again lovely pictures.  I always look up to you and your photography skills Janet.  Currently I only use a gadget bag but I really want to but a backpack style one from Best Buy this weekend.  I'm just not sure if it would suit me.  I like the idea of having my hands free and not fighting a bag on one shoulder but just not sure how I would switch out lenses in a hurry.  I would have to sit the bag down flat to change stuff out, right?


----------



## PrincessInOz

KCmike said:


> Hey Janet what kind of camera bag do you own?



I hope you and Janet don't mind me butting into this discussion.

Bret and I had a very similar discussion about a month or two ago.  The first bag I got was the Slingshot but it's not good for my back.  I suffer from scoliosis and it just wasn't worth me carrying the slingshot.  So, I ended up getting the LowePro Pro Runner 200.  I think Bret ended up with the 350 size.  It's a backpack style bag rather than the slingshot.  The 200 is the right size for my back and I've configured the inside padding so that it holds the dSLR with 2 - 3 lenses.  I can just about squeeze the 50 mm, f/1.8 in it as well.  

If you're in the market for a camera backpack style bag, it might be worth checking it out.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Wonderful pictures.
> 
> Looks like you enjoyed the ambience at Blue Bayou.  I'll have to try the chicken gumbo next time.
> 
> Well done for ticking Elsa and Anna off the M&G list.



Thanks PIO! We really did enjoy BB. We've been by there every time we rode Pirates on prior trips, but had never eaten there. I had a hunch I would like it, but was really surprised how much Katie liked it.

And yes, I'm so glad we were able to meet Anna/Elsa before it got so complicated! 



KCmike said:


> Again lovely pictures.  I always look up to you and your photography skills Janet.  Currently I only use a gadget bag but I really want to but a backpack style one from Best Buy this weekend.  I'm just not sure if it would suit me.  I like the idea of having my hands free and not fighting a bag on one shoulder but just not sure how I would switch out lenses in a hurry.  I would have to sit the bag down flat to change stuff out, right?



Thanks so much Mike. The one thing I have finally accepted is that there is no "perfect" camera bag. There are lots of "almost perfect" bags, but they're sort of like lenses. Sometimes you just need the right bag for the right job. 

You are right that the true backpack does have to be put down when you wan to change lenses. That's one of the things I liked about the messenger bag I brought on this last trip. It was easy to get into and dig around without stopping and putting it down. I got the Think Tank, but have also heard good things about the Crumpler 5 million (they have other sizes from 4 million to 7 million) dollar home.

Really though, I love having choices when I'm headed out. I'm not afraid to carry a big bag when I need to, but love to carry something smaller when I can.




PrincessInOz said:


> I hope you and Janet don't mind me butting into this discussion.
> 
> Bret and I had a very similar discussion about a month or two ago.  The first bag I got was the Slingshot but it's not good for my back.  I suffer from scoliosis and it just wasn't worth me carrying the slingshot.  So, I ended up getting the LowePro Pro Runner 200.  I think Bret ended up with the 350 size.  It's a backpack style bag rather than the slingshot.  The 200 is the right size for my back and I've configured the inside padding so that it holds the dSLR with 2 - 3 lenses.  I can just about squeeze the 50 mm, f/1.8 in it as well.
> 
> If you're in the market for a camera backpack style bag, it might be worth checking it out.



No problem! I love to hear input on the best bag. I really had trouble with that slingshot bag, and I don't have scoliosis! So I can imagine how bad that was for you.

I still don't feel like I've found the perfect bag. I'll have to check out the ProRunner when I'm in the market again.


----------



## missangelalexis

Blue Bayou's decor seems so nice! Love all your New Orleans Squres pictures.

I'm sure a 90 minute wait was hard to stomach, but at least it wasn't what it is now! At least the area is much better themed than in WDW- love that Olaf! Great pictures with Anna & Elsa, I love that you were each wearing a shirt too


----------



## Woth2982

I have been lurking since you started this one! I am loving your photos so far! My sister and I debated on going to the Blue Bayou restaurant. We always bail at the last minute though for some reason or another. I love your Anna and Elsa photos! Your tshirts are awesome too! Where did you get those?


----------



## KCmike

PrincessInOz said:


> I hope you and Janet don't mind me butting into this discussion.
> 
> Bret and I had a very similar discussion about a month or two ago.  The first bag I got was the Slingshot but it's not good for my back.  I suffer from scoliosis and it just wasn't worth me carrying the slingshot.  So, I ended up getting the LowePro Pro Runner 200.  I think Bret ended up with the 350 size.  It's a backpack style bag rather than the slingshot.  The 200 is the right size for my back and I've configured the inside padding so that it holds the dSLR with 2 - 3 lenses.  I can just about squeeze the 50 mm, f/1.8 in it as well.
> 
> If you're in the market for a camera backpack style bag, it might be worth checking it out.



Thanks *Princess* for the heads up.  I'm off to check it out.  

Thanks* Janet* for the reply as well!


----------



## Sherry E

Lovely pictures, *Janet*.   Really crisp and clear shots.  Such great photos on POTC, too!

Oh drat!  You mean to tell me that I missed seeing someone from _Jersey Shore_ (and those guards look as though they were headed to Blue Bayou or Club 33)?    Darn.  (I am being facetious, of course, as I have no desire to see anyone from _Jersey Shore_!  I'm content with my Kurt Russell sighting!)  

You know, that giant gold masquerade mask suspended over the entrance to the New Orleans Square alley was all new last year.  There used to be a Christmas wreath with a mischievous crescent moon-headed jester dude sitting in the middle of it, creepily staring down at passersby, in that exact spot.   But suddenly the giant gold mask appeared in its place.  I am guessing that, since DL keeps all the other masquerade masks and Mardi Gras beads up through the Bayou Bash/Mardi Gras time, someone in the Enhancement Department must have felt that the giant mask was a better decoration to display through the holidays and into Mardi Gras, rather than the wreath -- which basically worked for the holidays and not for Mardi Gras.


----------



## aboveH20

Your photos are sooo enticing.  I know I'm going to enjoy looking at them when I get back because I've started zooming through photos on TRs so there will still be some excitement and newness when I arrive -- in 9 days!

I have two hopefully easy questions.  If you were going solo, where  would you eat your first night?  And, I'm trying to figure out what kind of a bag to carry in the parks.  I made a sting backpack for WDW because I go in winter and need to carry a sweatshirt and poncho (I've been some VERY cold Februarys).  I light to travel light.  I don't think I need to carry much more than sunglasses and my phone.  I keep my wallet in my front pocket.  Am I forgetting any necessities that I need to carry on my person throughout the day?

Thanks.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Your trip report is making me want to go out there so much! If only I didn't have that pesky relative problem out there that I think I told you about


----------



## Sherry E

aboveH20 said:


> Your photos are sooo enticing.  I know I'm going to enjoy looking at them when I get back because I've started zooming through photos on TRs so there will still be some excitement and newness when I arrive -- in 9 days!
> 
> *I have two hopefully easy questions.  If you were going solo, where  would you eat your first night? * And, I'm trying to figure out what kind of a bag to carry in the parks.  I made a sting backpack for WDW because I go in winter and need to carry a sweatshirt and poncho (I've been some VERY cold Februarys).  I light to travel light.  I don't think I need to carry much more than sunglasses and my phone.  I keep my wallet in my front pocket.  Am I forgetting any necessities that I need to carry on my person throughout the day?
> 
> Thanks.



*aboveH20 --*

I hope Janet doesn't mind my popping in to comment on this specific question that you asked her, but I do solo DLR trips (in fact, I actually prefer them now, to a large degree!) and thought I could throw out a few suggestions for you.

I think your solo dining choice largely depends on what kind of food you like and whether you want to go the table service route or the counter service route.

On some nights I simply get a sandwich to go from Earl of Sandwich in Downtown Disney and bring it back to my hotel.

Also on my last solo DLR trip I ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the Disneyland Hotel -- it is counter service, but there are interesting, tasty menu options and -- on that day -- the seating area was nice and quiet.  I took a table overlooking the pool.  

I've also dined solo at Storytellers Café in the GCH -- which felt kind of awkward because it is a busy table service restaurant and I can never get used to dining solo in a table service restaurant.  The server couldn't have been nicer, but I still felt odd.  I think I would have felt less odd, somehow, if I had chosen Carnation Café instead, because of the outdoor seating.  For some reason I feel less awkward dining solo when I can sit outside than when I am forced to sit indoors.

I've dined solo at Taste Pilots' Grill in DCA, at night when the outside seating area was not busy.  That was pretty decent.

I know that a lot of people like White Water Snacks in the GCH for the location and the food (it's counter service), but I haven't eaten there yet -- either solo or with friends.  I keep telling myself that I will, but I end up at Earl of Sandwich or something and never make it over there!


Anyway, hopefully *Janet* will have some other ideas for you!


ETA:  I almost forgot that I ate at Plaza Inn solo last year too -- I sat outside again!  It was great!


----------



## mom2rtk

missangelalexis said:


> Blue Bayou's decor seems so nice! Love all your New Orleans Squres pictures.
> 
> I'm sure a 90 minute wait was hard to stomach, but at least it wasn't what it is now! At least the area is much better themed than in WDW- love that Olaf! Great pictures with Anna & Elsa, I love that you were each wearing a shirt too



Our wait for A/E really wasn't that bad. We chatted with the families in line around us. 



Woth2982 said:


> I have been lurking since you started this one! I am loving your photos so far! My sister and I debated on going to the Blue Bayou restaurant. We always bail at the last minute though for some reason or another. I love your Anna and Elsa photos! Your tshirts are awesome too! Where did you get those?



Hi! So glad you came out of lurkdom.  

I hear there are others lurking too. I wish they'd pop in and say hi!

HI PLUTOMARS! 

Sorry for the distraction.......

I bought the shirts at the Disney Store right before leaving. You know,  back when the Disney Store actually HAD Frozen merchandise!  I remember walking in and seeing entire shelves full of Frozen stuff. I ooh'd and ahh'd over the deluxe Anna and Elsa costumes, wishing I had someone to buy one for! Little did I know I should have bought them to finance our next trip!  I did go back after the trip and buy the 3 ornament set.

You really should try Blue Bayou one of these times. Even if you just try the gumbo, or split a Monte Cristo. 



KCmike said:


> Thanks *Princess* for the heads up.  I'm off to check it out.
> 
> Thanks* Janet* for the reply as well!



No problem. I love checking out other bags! 



Sherry E said:


> Lovely pictures, *Janet*.   Really crisp and clear shots.  Such great photos on POTC, too!
> 
> Oh drat!  You mean to tell me that I missed seeing someone from _Jersey Shore_ (and those guards look as though they were headed to Blue Bayou or Club 33)?    Darn.  (I am being facetious, of course, as I have no desire to see anyone from _Jersey Shore_!  I'm content with my Kurt Russell sighting!)
> 
> You know, that giant gold masquerade mask suspended over the entrance to the New Orleans Square alley was all new last year.  There used to be a Christmas wreath with a mischievous crescent moon-headed jester dude sitting in the middle of it, creepily staring down at passersby, in that exact spot.   But suddenly the giant gold mask appeared in its place.  I am guessing that, since DL keeps all the other masquerade masks and Mardi Gras beads up through the Bayou Bash/Mardi Gras time, someone in the Enhancement Department must have felt that the giant mask was a better decoration to display through the holidays and into Mardi Gras, rather than the wreath -- which basically worked for the holidays and not for Mardi Gras.



Thanks Sherry! Glad to know I'm not alone in being clueless about Jersey Shore.  I bet you're right though. They were probably heading for BB or Club 33. And I would definitely trade you one Jersey Shore semi-famous person sighting for a Kurt Russell sighting any day! 

I'm still trying to decide what I think of that giant mask in NOS. I had seen photos of the wreath and probably would have preferred that. What a gorgeous area though. They really do a great job with that area for Christmas. (and Mardi Gras!)



aboveH20 said:


> Your photos are sooo enticing.  I know I'm going to enjoy looking at them when I get back because I've started zooming through photos on TRs so there will still be some excitement and newness when I arrive -- in 9 days!
> 
> I have two hopefully easy questions.  If you were going solo, where  would you eat your first night?  And, I'm trying to figure out what kind of a bag to carry in the parks.  I made a sting backpack for WDW because I go in winter and need to carry a sweatshirt and poncho (I've been some VERY cold Februarys).  I light to travel light.  I don't think I need to carry much more than sunglasses and my phone.  I keep my wallet in my front pocket.  Am I forgetting any necessities that I need to carry on my person throughout the day?
> 
> Thanks.



So happy to help get you in the mood for your upcoming trip! 

Are you going to the parks that first night? If I was going to be in the parks, I'd still consider Blue Bayou. It would set a great tone for the trip. Or maybe get a chicken dinner from Plaza Inn. 

Outside the parks? I'm not sure we ever ate anywhere but Earl of Sandwich!  I'd definitely go there. And I wouldn't need to ask Katie her opinion. She'd definitely second that.

I'm sure you can get by with a much smaller bag than me just because I always have extra camera gear. 

You probably won't need a sweatshirt of jacket, but you should be prepared in case you do. I know on one of our June trips it was over 100 early in the afternoon so we left and swam at the hotel. By the time the sun went down cool winds brought in much cooler temps and we wished we had jackets.


----------



## mom2rtk

ArwenMarie said:


> Your trip report is making me want to go out there so much! If only I didn't have that pesky relative problem out there that I think I told you about



Well, you could always pick up a pair of these:  If you got half a dozen Marine body guards, everyone would just think you were a semi-famous celebrity instead of a family member! 



Sherry E said:


> *aboveH20 --*
> 
> I hope Janet doesn't mind my popping in to comment on this specific question that you asked her, but I do solo DLR trips (in fact, I actually prefer them now, to a large degree!) and thought I could throw out a few suggestions for you.



No problem at all. Thanks for helping out!


----------



## aboveH20

Sherry E said:


> *aboveH20 --*
> 
> I hope Janet doesn't mind my popping in to comment on this specific question that you asked her, but I do solo DLR trips (in fact, I actually prefer them now, to a large degree!) and thought I could throw out a few suggestions for you.
> 
> I think your solo dining choice largely depends on what kind of food you like and whether you want to go the table service route or the counter service route.
> 
> On some nights I simply get a sandwich to go from Earl of Sandwich in Downtown Disney and bring it back to my hotel.
> 
> Also on my last solo DLR trip I ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the Disneyland Hotel -- it is counter service, but there are interesting, tasty menu options and -- on that day -- the seating area was nice and quiet.  I took a table overlooking the pool.
> 
> I've also dined solo at Storytellers Café in the GCH -- which felt kind of awkward because it is a busy table service restaurant and I can never get used to dining solo in a table service restaurant.  The server couldn't have been nicer, but I still felt odd.  I think I would have felt less odd, somehow, if I had chosen Carnation Café instead, because of the outdoor seating.  For some reason I feel less awkward dining solo when I can sit outside than when I am forced to sit indoors.
> 
> I've dined solo at Taste Pilots' Grill in DCA, at night when the outside seating area was not busy.  That was pretty decent.
> 
> I know that a lot of people like White Water Snacks in the GCH for the location and the food (it's counter service), but I haven't eaten there yet -- either solo or with friends.  I keep telling myself that I will, but I end up at Earl of Sandwich or something and never make it over there!
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully *Janet* will have some other ideas for you!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I almost forgot that I ate at Plaza Inn solo last year too -- I sat outside again!  It was great!



Thanks for the suggestions.  I have reservations at Storyteller's Cafe my last morning because I could only get a 5 day ticket so figured I'd spend my last morning in the atmosphere if not in the parks.  I've done WDW solo many times, so don't mind eating alone.  There's something about going solo that I really enjoy.  

Since you're from the area, can I ask you two additional questions?

My last day I'm taking the train to Santa Barbara to see my younger son.  I have a reservation that morning at Storyteller's Cafe at 9.  My train is at 11:23. Do you know what time I should leave the Grand Californian to make it to the train station?  I understand it's only about 4 miles away. I've already reserved a seat.

Here's my other question.  I don't know if it's anything you've had experience with.  My older son lives in West Hollywood and is thinking of joining me for two nights.  He will have a car -- and SoCal tickets.  Do you know if it's going to be a hassle to add his name to my room so her can have a key and park?  I'm wondering if I should do it when I check in or wait until the next day before he arrives.  



mom2rtk said:


> So happy to help get you in the mood for your upcoming trip!
> 
> Are you going to the parks that first night? If I was going to be in the parks, I'd still consider Blue Bayou. It would set a great tone for the trip. Or maybe get a chicken dinner from Plaza Inn.
> 
> Outside the parks? I'm not sure we ever ate anywhere but Earl of Sandwich!  I'd definitely go there. And I wouldn't need to ask Katie her opinion. She'd definitely second that.
> 
> I'm sure you can get by with a much smaller bag than me just because I always have extra camera gear.
> 
> You probably won't need a sweatshirt of jacket, but you should be prepared in case you do. I know on one of our June trips it was over 100 early in the afternoon so we left and swam at the hotel. By the time the sun went down cool winds brought in much cooler temps and we wished we had jackets.



Thanks for the suggestions.  Blue Bayou might get the call.  I've read so much about Earl of Sandwich that I was thrilled when I finally got to eat in one at an airport (forget where).

I'd forgotten about coolness at night, so maybe my string backpack will work.  It's LOUD so it'll make it easy for my son to lose me.  

Are you sewing any more?


----------



## mom2rtk

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Blue Bayou might get the call.  I've read so much about Earl of Sandwich that I was thrilled when I finally got to eat in one at an airport (forget where).
> 
> I'd forgotten about coolness at night, so maybe my string backpack will work.  It's LOUD so it'll make it easy for my son to lose me.
> 
> Are you sewing any more?



Meeting your son there sounds awesome. I still hope my sons will come around and want to visit Disney again one day. They are still in college so too busy these days anyway.

If Katie found out which airports had EOS, I probably would have to schedule all of our layovers through that airport. I could see us flying to Anaheim from Missouri via Atlanta or something. 

And yes I still sew. Katie doesn't let me do as much for her as I used to, but occasionally she does.  Are you still sewing?


----------



## Sherry E

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  I have reservations at Storyteller's Cafe my last morning because I could only get a 5 day ticket so figured I'd spend my last morning in the atmosphere if not in the parks.  I've done WDW solo many times, so don't mind eating alone.  There's something about going solo that I really enjoy.
> 
> Since you're from the area, can I ask you two additional questions?
> 
> My last day I'm taking the train to Santa Barbara to see my younger son.  I have a reservation that morning at Storyteller's Cafe at 9.  My train is at 11:23. Do you know what time I should leave the Grand Californian to make it to the train station?  I understand it's only about 4 miles away. I've already reserved a seat.
> 
> Here's my other question.  I don't know if it's anything you've had experience with.  My older son lives in West Hollywood and is thinking of joining me for two nights.  He will have a car -- and SoCal tickets.  Do you know if it's going to be a hassle to add his name to my room so her can have a key and park?  I'm wondering if I should do it when I check in or wait until the next day before he arrives.



*aboveH20 --*

If I were able to go solo to WDW, I would have a fantastic time!

I almost feel guilty admitting how much I enjoy solo trips!   While I can't deny the fun of being with people whose company I enjoy and just acting silly, laughing all day, as well has having friends to enjoy rides and meals with, there is something so liberating and invigorating about being solo in the parks, isn't there?  I absolutely love it.  I never, in a million years, would have thought that I'd be doing solo DLR trips if someone had mentioned the concept to me, say, 10 years ago or 30 years ago or whatever.  But now... I cannot imagine _not_ doing them.  I like to have a nice balance of spending a bit of "friend time," and then the rest is all solo time.  Solo trips are so amazing for those who either love to take a lot of photos, or soak in all of those great details -- or both.

I think that Storytellers sounds like a great way to end your DLR visit!

Let's see -- I've never dealt with the train station near DLR, though I have read other people's reports that involved going there and it seemed like it was not too far away.  If it really is, indeed, only 4 miles away from DLR, it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes or so to get there, give or take, depending on traffic.  Probably much less than that.  I don't know what traffic is like in that specific area though, so I wouldn't want to cut it too close.  

If I were in your shoes, I would probably feel safe leaving the GCH at least 30 minutes ahead of the train departure time (so 10:50-ish), just to allow for traffic and any other issues I might need to deal with at the station.

I have had experience with adding people to my reservations, at the GCH and at the PPH.  It should not be a problem at all for them to add your son to the reservation.  I recommend doing it at check-in, if not before you arrive.  I usually call at some point before my arrival date and add any potential guests to the reservation.  This way they will have the guests' names already in the file and give me all the keys when I check in.  

There is a charge for parking if you need it (no charge if you don't need it), so the GCH will charge you for that if you tell them that a member of your party will have a car.  Make sure you find out from them if they will charge you parking for every night you're at the GCH (even on the days when your son is not there), or only the nights when your son joins you.  I remember thinking that I would only be charged for the specific day the parking was needed, but I was told that I would be charged for every night of the trip -- even if the guest only needed to park one day.  

The extra key for your son won't be a problem.  Chances are you will be given a room that can accommodate "up to 5 people."  So as long as you don't exceed a total of 5 people in your room, you can add guests to the reservation for no extra charge other than the parking.




_Back to *Janet's* regularly scheduled TR, full of amazing photos and fun!_


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> _Back to *Janet's* regularly scheduled TR, full of amazing photos and fun!_



No problem at all Sherry. Thanks for the help. And thanks for helping fill the latest lull!


----------



## TexasErin

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! So glad you checked in before leaving. I totally understand your mixed feelings. What an awesome surprise it will be for the kids though! :cool1
> 
> *Don't know how tolerant you are of the heat and humidity in Orlando, but you stand a far better chance of reasonably comfortable weather heading west. Hopefully that will be a nice consolation prize.* I have always wanted to do Star Wars Weekends (our 19 and 21 year old non-Disney fans) grew up on Star Wars. But I just wouldn't be able to tolerate that heat, especially combined with the big crowds of SWW. The SW character meals also made me a little sad we couldn't be there.
> 
> But just remind yourself of all the cool new stuff in store, especially Carsland and Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jen.  I was pleasantly surprised when I went through them. I liked the Captain Jack one, but didn't like the severe angle on him. I wonder if I was just on the wrong side of the boat or something?  Or maybe the boats are just closer in DL than at WDW. And no, I couldn't tell from my shot if he was dirty and worn looking!




Yeah, the weather will be much better.  Last year at SWW, there was a queue to get into Darth Mall (the huge SWW shopping area) and it was unbelievably hot that day.  We saw a lady actually pass out in the line.  I felt so horrible for her!!  

I really am super excited about Carsland; it looks amazing- especially at night!


----------



## jenseib

Catching up!!!

I think you got a great shot of Jack at the end but he still loks freaky to me. He doesn't look dirty there, but he doesn't look right to me.  LOL.
 Thats funny that Katie picked the right table!

I wonder if the donut sandwich is better there than Cafe Orleans.   But I am with you, it's not awful....just so different and I don't think I will order it again. 
So gald you got to see Anna and Elsa. I don't see it in our future for quite some time, sadly.


----------



## aboveH20

mom2rtk said:


> Meeting your son there sounds awesome. I still hope my sons will come around and want to visit Disney again one day. They are still in college so too busy these days anyway.
> 
> If Katie found out which airports had EOS, I probably would have to schedule all of our layovers through that airport. I could see us flying to Anaheim from Missouri via Atlanta or something.
> 
> And yes I still sew. Katie doesn't let me do as much for her as I used to, but occasionally she does.  Are you still sewing?



My older son (the West Hollywood one) is a Disney lover.  I haven't given up hope that he'll get a job at Disney (in film or imagineering, not ride operator ).  My younger son moved to Santa Barbara last year to go to college and I tried to finagle a Disney trip in conjuction with visiting him.  I asked his interest and on a scale of 1 to 10 he gave it a three.   Where did I go wrong?

Liberty airport (AKA Newark) has Earl of Sandwich.  That wouldn't be too ar out of your way on a trip To WDW.  It's my only experience and it was like meeting a celebrity to see it and eat there.

I've been doing some sewing.  In the winter I take part in a quilting group at church that makes small quilts for kids removed from domestic violence situations.  I don't really do clothing, more smaller crafty-type projects. I've been working on a bag to take to Disneyland, but I think I may just go with my string backpack -- or take both and see what works better.



Sherry E said:


> *aboveH20 --*
> 
> If I were able to go solo to WDW, I would have a fantastic time!
> 
> I almost feel guilty admitting how much I enjoy solo trips!   While I can't deny the fun of being with people whose company I enjoy and just acting silly, laughing all day, as well has having friends to enjoy rides and meals with, there is something so liberating and invigorating about being solo in the parks, isn't there?  I absolutely love it.  I never, in a million years, would have thought that I'd be doing solo DLR trips if someone had mentioned the concept to me, say, 10 years ago or 30 years ago or whatever.  But now... I cannot imagine _not_ doing them.  I like to have a nice balance of spending a bit of "friend time," and then the rest is all solo time.  Solo trips are so amazing for those who either love to take a lot of photos, or soak in all of those great details -- or both.
> 
> I think that Storytellers sounds like a great way to end your DLR visit!
> 
> Let's see -- I've never dealt with the train station near DLR, though I have read other people's reports that involved going there and it seemed like it was not too far away.  If it really is, indeed, only 4 miles away from DLR, it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes or so to get there, give or take, depending on traffic.  Probably much less than that.  I don't know what traffic is like in that specific area though, so I wouldn't want to cut it too close.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would probably feel safe leaving the GCH at least 30 minutes ahead of the train departure time (so 10:50-ish), just to allow for traffic and any other issues I might need to deal with at the station.
> 
> I have had experience with adding people to my reservations, at the GCH and at the PPH.  It should not be a problem at all for them to add your son to the reservation.  I recommend doing it at check-in, if not before you arrive.  I usually call at some point before my arrival date and add any potential guests to the reservation.  This way they will have the guests' names already in the file and give me all the keys when I check in.
> 
> There is a charge for parking if you need it (no charge if you don't need it), so the GCH will charge you for that if you tell them that a member of your party will have a car.  Make sure you find out from them if they will charge you parking for every night you're at the GCH (even on the days when your son is not there), or only the nights when your son joins you.  I remember thinking that I would only be charged for the specific day the parking was needed, but I was told that I would be charged for every night of the trip -- even if the guest only needed to park one day.
> 
> The extra key for your son won't be a problem.  Chances are you will be given a room that can accommodate "up to 5 people."  So as long as you don't exceed a total of 5 people in your room, you can add guests to the reservation for no extra charge other than the parking.
> 
> 
> _Back to *Janet's* regularly scheduled TR, full of amazing photos and fun!_



Thanks for taking the time to give such detailed answers.

Yes, I'm a big fan of solo trips.  I love being able to do what I want, when I want, and honestly, I enjoy not talking much for a week.  Sometimes I engage others in conversation, but most of the time I'm content to just soak everything in.  Also, the obvious that it's so much cheaper to go solo.  I'm not rich by any means, like so many other Disers, I don't spend much money other than on Disney trips.  Sometimes after a meal I shake my head and wonder how families can afford Disney.  When our kids were young we went every four years and even then did it with a pretty small budget.

Bummer that they may charge for parking for the entire stay.  We went to Aulani in February and paid $35/day for parking for eight days.   It cost more than the rental car.

I'm still trying to do so much research before the trip.  On the one hand I think of it as once in a lifetime, on the other I keep reminding myself that as long as my son lives in the LA area I'll always have a reason to go back.  I'm pretty sure staying at the Grand Californian is once in a lifetime. I'm hoping to scout out the Good Neighbor Hotels to see if there's once I'd feel comfortable walking to at night.

Okay, like you said, now back to the regulary scheduled TR.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Great shots, Janet!  I love taking pictures on the rides.  So much fun.  

Too fun that Katie picked the table they gave you!  I thought about dining in the Blue Bayou, but didn't.  Club 33 was the big meal on the last trip, so that was all I needed for that trip!  The first one was the character meals.

I know all about the struggles for camera bags.  I have thought about just using my Mickey backpack and making foam inserts.  I still might do that, even though I bought a fancy Kelly Moore bag.  I haven't brought that one to Disney (just got it at Christmas) and I'm a little concerned about the strap. It just doesn't seem like it's wide enough to evenly distribute the weight.  I had a slingshot 100 I think, but the inside of the strap started twisting, so that got, well, painful.  I still have it as a back up, but I tend to set my things in a backpack as well.


----------



## natebenma

Late to the party, but happy to be here!  

Jenseib suggested that I check out your report as we are headed to DL for the first time in July.  

Love your intro! My 13 year old son is also into drama.  He has done two middle school plays (Pom Pom Zombies and Music Man) and he has been in around 10 community theatre shows.  What show did Katie do last year?

Ben is also a Disney FREAK! 

Great pictures and descriptions from your flight!

Paradise Pier looks really nice- it reminds me of my beloved Beach Club in a lot of ways, but we decided to stay at the GC for this trip of a lifetime.

I imagine we will be making a trip or two to Earl of Sandwich.  

Beautiful sunset from your room.

Going back to read more...

Dee


----------



## natebenma

I love the current and past pictures from Goofy's Kitchen and the Alice/Mad Hatter ones.  Katie's outfits from the previous trips are beyond adorable!


----------



## czmom

Hi Janet! Back from our one day at DHS and our cruise. LOVED the cruise!

Magic bands were pretty great too. I was very hesitant about only 3 FP, but for our day there it worked fine. We were able to do single rider at RNRC, plus again with FP, then we had a child swap for ride #3. I think we could have rode again if they lines were not CRAZY that day. Note: May 4 is not the best day at DHS.  We also did ToT twice, and every other ride/show we wanted to see there. It was definitely our best day at that park! We were able to get a 4th FP, but not much was available so we settled on The Great Movie ride. My kids enjoy it, so it made them happy. I will be able to try out the bands for real when we do all 4 parks in November. But, I must resolve myself to longer lines. There really was a big difference- even in the FP return lines. RNRC was insane. 

That being said, I am excited to ride SDMT and meet A&E in November, but we are for sure heading back West to DL next summer (2015). I can't wait!!

As always, your pictures are great! We should have toured with you guys....you seemed to have much less crowds than we experienced.


----------



## rachel09985

I am excited to read this! I didn't realize you had this TR going! We are headed to Disneyland in 38 days so this will be a good read before our trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

TexasErin said:


> Yeah, the weather will be much better.  Last year at SWW, there was a queue to get into Darth Mall (the huge SWW shopping area) and it was unbelievably hot that day.  We saw a lady actually pass out in the line.  I felt so horrible for her!!
> 
> I really am super excited about Carsland; it looks amazing- especially at night!




You really should be excited about Carsland. It's certainly a jewel in Disney's crown.

Keep talking. I'm feeling better all the time that I never made it to SWW!  Seriously though, I know my limits. I just wouldn't be able to do it. 



jenseib said:


> Catching up!!!
> 
> I think you got a great shot of Jack at the end but he still loks freaky to me. He doesn't look dirty there, but he doesn't look right to me.  LOL.
> Thats funny that Katie picked the right table!
> 
> I wonder if the donut sandwich is better there than Cafe Orleans.   But I am with you, it's not awful....just so different and I don't think I will order it again.
> So gald you got to see Anna and Elsa. I don't see it in our future for quite some time, sadly.



The donut sandwich.  You do have a way with words. 

Well, I'm hoping you don't see them in your future because you are heading to DL where they don't have FP.  Not that you don't see Disney in your future for a while. Cuz that would just make me sad.  I'm sure you'll find a way though. I bet Skip would LOVE Carsland. 



aboveH20 said:


> My older son (the West Hollywood one) is a Disney lover.  I haven't given up hope that he'll get a job at Disney (in film or imagineering, not ride operator ).  My younger son moved to Santa Barbara last year to go to college and I tried to finagle a Disney trip in conjuction with visiting him.  I asked his interest and on a scale of 1 to 10 he gave it a three.   Where did I go wrong?
> 
> Liberty airport (AKA Newark) has Earl of Sandwich.  That wouldn't be too ar out of your way on a trip To WDW.  It's my only experience and it was like meeting a celebrity to see it and eat there.
> 
> I've been doing some sewing.  In the winter I take part in a quilting group at church that makes small quilts for kids removed from domestic violence situations.  I don't really do clothing, more smaller crafty-type projects. I've been working on a bag to take to Disneyland, but I think I may just go with my string backpack -- or take both and see what works better.



A job in Imagineering would be awesome, don't you think? My second son is studying engineering, but with no love of Disney (sigh) I can't see Imagineering in his future.

I'll make a point of NOT telling Katie about the EOS in Newark. she'll see no reason we can't fly to Anaheim from Missouri via Newark. 

Your birds are sure a long ways from the nest. Congratulations on raising them to spread their wings. Was your son in Santa Barbara touched at all by the events of last weekend? I sure hope not. How terribly tragic.



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Great shots, Janet!  I love taking pictures on the rides.  So much fun.
> 
> Too fun that Katie picked the table they gave you!  I thought about dining in the Blue Bayou, but didn't.  Club 33 was the big meal on the last trip, so that was all I needed for that trip!  The first one was the character meals.
> 
> I know all about the struggles for camera bags.  I have thought about just using my Mickey backpack and making foam inserts.  I still might do that, even though I bought a fancy Kelly Moore bag.  I haven't brought that one to Disney (just got it at Christmas) and I'm a little concerned about the strap. It just doesn't seem like it's wide enough to evenly distribute the weight.  I had a slingshot 100 I think, but the inside of the strap started twisting, so that got, well, painful.  I still have it as a back up, but I tend to set my things in a backpack as well.



Aren't ride photos a ball?  I really can't help myself. I'm always trying to capture them in new ways.  About the only ride I always put my camera away on is Rock N Rollercoaster. I thought it was awfully nice of them to put DCA's version of that ride outdoors in the daylight so I could give that one a try this time too! 

It really was funny that Katie picked our table. I hope she knows that won't always happen! It was a great table, so fun to sit there and watch the boats go by. 

You are wise to seriously consider the strap on your bag. I really think that's the greatest indicator of how comfortable the bag will be.


----------



## mom2rtk

natebenma said:


> Late to the party, but happy to be here!
> 
> Jenseib suggested that I check out your report as we are headed to DL for the first time in July.
> 
> Love your intro! My 13 year old son is also into drama.  He has done two middle school plays (Pom Pom Zombies and Music Man) and he has been in around 10 community theatre shows.  What show did Katie do last year?
> 
> Ben is also a Disney FREAK!
> 
> Great pictures and descriptions from your flight!
> 
> Paradise Pier looks really nice- it reminds me of my beloved Beach Club in a lot of ways, but we decided to stay at the GC for this trip of a lifetime.
> 
> I imagine we will be making a trip or two to Earl of Sandwich.
> 
> Beautiful sunset from your room.
> 
> Going back to read more...
> 
> Dee



Hi Dee!  and 

Katie has only been in 2 plays, one in 6th grade and this past year in 7th grade, both at school. 6th grade was Bugsy Malone Jr. and 7th was School House Rock Live Jr. I really loved School House Rock. Brought me right back to my childhood watching Saturday morning cartoons.  How awesome that you can share a love of Disney with your son! 

You will love the GC. The only problem is that it might have you spoiled for ever staying anywhere else ever again!  We stayed at DLH a couple times, maybe 05 and 06? Then we stayed at GC in 2010. I was OK with PP though since we typically stay at value resorts at WDW. We'll try anything once. And really PP was nice. Not that it matters. We really don't spend much time in our room.



natebenma said:


> I love the current and past pictures from Goofy's Kitchen and the Alice/Mad Hatter ones.  Katie's outfits from the previous trips are beyond adorable!



Thanks Dee. It was fun to dig them out. And sort of eye opening to see the changes right there in front of me. 



czmom said:


> Hi Janet! Back from our one day at DHS and our cruise. LOVED the cruise!
> 
> Magic bands were pretty great too. I was very hesitant about only 3 FP, but for our day there it worked fine. We were able to do single rider at RNRC, plus again with FP, then we had a child swap for ride #3. I think we could have rode again if they lines were not CRAZY that day. Note: May 4 is not the best day at DHS.  We also did ToT twice, and every other ride/show we wanted to see there. It was definitely our best day at that park! We were able to get a 4th FP, but not much was available so we settled on The Great Movie ride. My kids enjoy it, so it made them happy. I will be able to try out the bands for real when we do all 4 parks in November. But, I must resolve myself to longer lines. There really was a big difference- even in the FP return lines. RNRC was insane.
> 
> That being said, I am excited to ride SDMT and meet A&E in November, but we are for sure heading back West to DL next summer (2015). I can't wait!!
> 
> As always, your pictures are great! We should have toured with you guys....you seemed to have much less crowds than we experienced.



Hi Wendy!  Welcome back!  I'm not a fan of FP+, but I'm always happy to hear when someone has success with it. I do think the 4th FP option has taken the sting out of it somewhat. I'm still waiting for more reports on what people have left to choose from at various crowd levels throughout the year.

I'll be curious to hear what you think of it in November. Are you going early November when it's slower or over Thanksgiving when it's busier?

I do like the way you've lined your trips up. You'll get to see what they do for the 60th anniversary. We were there in 05 and just loved it. But I doubt we'll make it back that year. We'll probably be having serious WDW withdrawal by then and have to head East again.

Stay tuned. Crowds really picked up. I'm not that far into this yet! 



rachel09985 said:


> I am excited to read this! I didn't realize you had this TR going! We are headed to Disneyland in 38 days so this will be a good read before our trip!



Hi Rachel!  and  You found us just in time!  Have you been to DLR before?


----------



## natebenma

mom2rtk said:


> Katie has only been in 2 plays, one in 6th grade and this past year in 7th grade, both at school. 6th grade was Bugsy Malone Jr. and 7th was School House Rock Live Jr. I really loved School House Rock. Brought me right back to my childhood watching Saturday morning cartoons.  How awesome that you can share a love of Disney with your son!



Not to hijack your report to talk about drama...

but...

School House Rock Jr. was the third show our community theatre group did-the last show my two boys did together. 

Ben was Napoleon and in the chorus.

Nate was the football player who went the wrong way and when I asked him if he would be one of the planets in "Interplanet Janet"  he asked "Uranus?"  "Yes." (fist pump)

Love teenage boys!


----------



## natebenma

mom2rtk said:


> *Matterhorn Flashback:*
> 
> Katie's first ride on the Matterhorn was in 2006. She said she was ready, but looked just a bit traumatized when she gave me the thumbs up from the ride platform as we exited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matterhorn 2006 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> She recreated that "thumbs up" pose for me after her ride on it this past December. I think I was the one traumatized this time through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matterhorn 2013 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




That is a really great flashback/recreation picture.  I love story behind it.  And I love the kid behind in the second picture photobombing your picture with his own "It's cool" gesture. 

That is a really neat picture of CA from the elevator window.  I love the dusky color and misty vibe.  

And I agree with the others- the picture of Katie in AO is just perfect! 

Nice, busy start to the day at DL.

You started with a few rides I won't be doing in July- 

Astro orbitors and tea cups-  unlike you, I can't do the spinny thing.  Love your pictures from here.  The ride has such a pretty setting! 

Nemo is down for refurb.  Matterhorn was originally going to be down during our trip, too, but it looks like the work has been postponed until the end of August.  I am really looking forward to the Matterhorn, but you people are all starting to scare me! 



What great pictures with Peter Pan and Hook!  Love the Matterhorn backdrop and lack of other people in the shot.  

Pirates Looks Awesome!  Fantastic pictures!


----------



## YodasMom

Hey Janet!    I didn't realize you started your DLR trip report yet and just found it!

Paradise Pier looks like a cheerful resort.  I didn't get the time to stop by there to check it out last year.  

I love your flashback photos!  Everyone has grown so much now!

I'm heading back to LA & DLR for another ABD - Backstage Magic tour next month.  I will only be spending an extra day at DLR, and then will be traveling up to San Francisco to visit the Disney Family Museum, etc.   I'm getting excited but have a lot of work to get done before then!

I think by the time you decide to head back to WDW the FP+ issues will be worked out.  I didn't have any problems in April, and they had started to increase the number that could be booked, etc.  Mine train was running but only with actors and employees on it at that time.  

Looking forward to hearing and seeing more about your trip!


----------



## KCmike

YodasMom said:


> Hey Janet!    I didn't realize you started your DLR trip report yet and just found it!
> 
> Paradise Pier looks like a cheerful resort.  I didn't get the time to stop by there to check it out last year.
> 
> I love your flashback photos!  Everyone has grown so much now!
> 
> I'm heading back to LA & DLR for another ABD - Backstage Magic tour next month.  I will only be spending an extra day at DLR, and then will be traveling up to San Francisco to visit the Disney Family Museum, etc.   I'm getting excited but have a lot of work to get done before then!
> 
> I think by the time you decide to head back to WDW the FP+ issues will be worked out.  I didn't have any problems in April, and they had started to increase the number that could be booked, etc.  Mine train was running but only with actors and employees on it at that time.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing and seeing more about your trip!



I've always wanted to visit the family museum in SF.  Hope you report on it !


----------



## YodasMom

KCmike said:


> I've always wanted to visit the family museum in SF.  Hope you report on it !



I'm excited about visiting the family museum since it will be my first time.  On top of that, there are special exhibits on Mary Blair's and Marc Davis' work for a limited time.  Planning to spend a full day there so I'm not rushed.

If I didn't have the museum plans, I would have spent my last 4 days at Yosemite, but that will be another time.


----------



## rachel09985

mom2rtk said:


> Hi Rachel!  and  You found us just in time!  Have you been to DLR before?



No we haven't before! I am so excited but so nervous!! It is just so weird to not have to plan like I do for WDW. I hope we enjoy it and don't miss WDW!


----------



## PrincessInOz

KCmike said:


> I've always wanted to visit the family museum in SF.  Hope you report on it !



I'm going to admit that I cried when I visited the family museum.

And when I was there, they didn't allow any photography inside the museum.   They've subsequently relaxed the rule.  I need a re-do.






YodasMom said:


> I'm excited about visiting the family museum since it will be my first time.  On top of that, there are special exhibits on Mary Blair's and Marc Davis' work for a limited time.  Planning to spend a full day there so I'm not rushed.
> 
> If I didn't have the museum plans, I would have spent my last 4 days at Yosemite, but that will be another time.



A full day will be about right, if you don't end up being overwhelmed by the sheer volume of stuff there.  Take your time and enjoy it.  I'm really envious.


----------



## francis6306

Hey there! I'm venturing back over to the Dis & found this! I'm glad I'm not too far behind since it took you so long to get started- this works well for me! 

Yay staying onsite! 

You just had to bring up that WDW Cold Snap of 2010! Everytime I think I've forgotten about it… I remember! 

Katie is growing up! Man… she needs to slow down. She is just a reminder that my girls won't stay small long either. 

Oh and my girls think that Starbucks has the best juice.  My husband and I had our first date at Starbucks, so it's kind of a big deal for us! 

The room at PP looks really cute! 

I love the Tree in the lobby! I have nothing to compare it, but I love the theming of it! 

I'm loving the flashback pics! I can see my TR's looking like that in the future! 

The castle looks so pretty all decorated for the holidays! 

It's so weird to me to see all that Orleans stuff in the park at DL. Funny how things seem out of place when you are different places! 

I love the meet and greet area for Elsa & Anna in DL!!! You have a BEAUTIFUL Elsa!  I am so glad that we got to meet E & A in Epcot. The Princess Hall is just not "enough" of the movie for me. I really think they should have bumped Merida if they were going to move the girls to MK. I'm really quite shocked that they didn't. But they have FP already set up and easily done at the PH, and I'm not sure that would have worked for the Merida spot… Anyway, since I didn't do a TR for our March trip and I know you aren't on FB here is one of our E &A pics. 





Oh and you see the capes I made for the girls (Since finding an Elsa dress was NEXT to impossible)? When Anna and Elsa saw them, they asked the girls where they got their "Ice Capes" and the girls said from me. Anna said "Your mother has Ice Powers too?" and my girls LIT UP! It was adorable!  I just got a little taste of what you must feel like with your homemade dresses!


----------



## aboveH20

Posting from Grand Californian with finicky internet so will be brief.

Bottom line, my son wasn't directly affected by shootings. As a Navy vet attending college he's older than most students. 

Yes, sons are spreading their wings and I'm happy for them. Older son graduated from NY school with film degree and after seven years in NYC is trying Los Angeles. So far he's always managed to get work in his field. 

I thought of you and your daughter on Sunday! After arriving mid-afternoon I headed to Disneyland for lunch at Carnation Cafe. I left without sunscreen and was too lazy to go back to the room for it. I went through bag check, got in a VERY long line for admission and then remembered ticket and room card are two separate cards, unlike Disney World  . My "ticket" was sent to me a couple weeks ago and was safe in my suitcase. Happy ending, when I went back for my ticket I got sunscreen and then didn't want to trek all the way back to DL for lunch so went to _Earl of Sandwich._ . How's that for a happy ending?

I still feel so discombobulated here -- especially at Disneyland where things are similar but different. My maps are worn out here, whereas I never use them at WDW.

Saw Aladdin today - wow! Tonight is World of Color.

Thanks, again for all the info you've shared. Very helpful.


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey everyone! 

Sorry to let things go around here. Those of you who have been on my other trip reports might recall that happens in early June most years. We just got back from summer vacation. No Disney, but lots of great photographic opportunities on our road trip to Utah. If I could, I would pick up and move there tomorrow. It's an amazing area full of natural wonders and lots of great things to do. I'll post some photos when I can. And I'll be back to the regularly scheduled programming very soon!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry to let things go around here. Those of you who have been on my other trip reports might recall that happens in early June most years. We just got back from summer vacation. No Disney, but lots of great photographic opportunities on our road trip to Utah. If I could, I would pick up and move there tomorrow. It's an amazing area full of natural wonders and lots of great things to do. I'll post some photos when I can. And I'll be back to the regularly scheduled programming very soon!



Glad you made it back safely.  Can't wait to see those images from the Southwest!


----------



## YodasMom

Aren't the Utah Parks amazing!!!!   Can hardly wait to see your photos and hear about your adventures!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry to let things go around here. Those of you who have been on my other trip reports might recall that happens in early June most years. We just got back from summer vacation. No Disney, but lots of great photographic opportunities on our road trip to Utah. *If I could, I would pick up and move there tomorrow*. It's an amazing area full of natural wonders and lots of great things to do. I'll post some photos when I can. And I'll be back to the regularly scheduled programming very soon!



Me too.  But it is a hard pick between there, Sedona and bits of western Colorado.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Glad you made it back safely.  Can't wait to see those images from the Southwest!



Thanks Mike! We put 3200 miles on the odometer. But really, once you get to Denver, the drive is the attraction. It's just one gorgeous sight after another.



YodasMom said:


> Aren't the Utah Parks amazing!!!!   Can hardly wait to see your photos and hear about your adventures!



Southern Utah has to be the most amazing place on the planet. But then I have a thing for big red rocks. I don't even know why. But I just love that area. I'll share some photos when I get them ready. I'll probably pluck out a few today.



PrincessInOz said:


> Me too.  But it is a hard pick between there, Sedona and bits of western Colorado.



Can you believe in all our trips to the Southwest we still haven't been to Sedona?  Need to add that to the list for next time. It just gets harder and harder though as we develop so many favorites we don't want to miss.


----------



## mom2rtk

natebenma said:


> Not to hijack your report to talk about drama...
> 
> but...
> 
> School House Rock Jr. was the third show our community theatre group did-the last show my two boys did together.
> 
> Ben was Napoleon and in the chorus.
> 
> Nate was the football player who went the wrong way and when I asked him if he would be one of the planets in "Interplanet Janet"  he asked "Uranus?"  "Yes." (fist pump)
> 
> Love teenage boys!




I thought that show was perfect as a middle school production. I'm not sure if Katie had a name in the show, but she sang the noun song. And she got to say "Yeah, I'm for the other team" when the football player went the wrong way!  

I think it's awesome your boys were involved in the show. It's a great way to be involved and make lots of friends.



natebenma said:


> That is a really great flashback/recreation picture.  I love story behind it.  And I love the kid behind in the second picture photobombing your picture with his own "It's cool" gesture.
> 
> That is a really neat picture of CA from the elevator window.  I love the dusky color and misty vibe.
> 
> And I agree with the others- the picture of Katie in AO is just perfect!
> 
> Nice, busy start to the day at DL.
> 
> You started with a few rides I won't be doing in July-
> 
> Astro orbitors and tea cups-  unlike you, I can't do the spinny thing.  Love your pictures from here.  The ride has such a pretty setting!
> 
> Nemo is down for refurb.  Matterhorn was originally going to be down during our trip, too, but it looks like the work has been postponed until the end of August.  I am really looking forward to the Matterhorn, but you people are all starting to scare me!
> 
> What great pictures with Peter Pan and Hook!  Love the Matterhorn backdrop and lack of other people in the shot.
> 
> Pirates Looks Awesome!  Fantastic pictures!




So glad you caught up. Wasn't it nice of me to wait for you?  

Thanks for all the nice comments. I LOVED that view of CA from the hall window on our floor at the PP. It would be cool to have a theme park view room, but I really don't want to pay for one.  Especially since we don't spend much time in the room. 

I thought it was quite awesome of Pan and Hook to pose out in front of the Matterhorn like that for me!  I was grumbling to Katie how slowly the line was moving, then perked right up when Hook joined him as we waited. It was a great photo op. 

I really am fortunate to be able to do fast spinny rides as an adult. I love those rides at both DLR and WDW.

Don't let all of us scare you away from the Matterhorn. There's a reason that ride always has a long line! Just do your research on which side is less rough and where to sit in the car. We couldn't choose because we went single rider. But it's classic DL. You have to do it at least once, then can decide for yourself. 



YodasMom said:


> Hey Janet!    I didn't realize you started your DLR trip report yet and just found it!
> 
> Paradise Pier looks like a cheerful resort.  I didn't get the time to stop by there to check it out last year.
> 
> I love your flashback photos!  Everyone has grown so much now!
> 
> I'm heading back to LA & DLR for another ABD - Backstage Magic tour next month.  I will only be spending an extra day at DLR, and then will be traveling up to San Francisco to visit the Disney Family Museum, etc.   I'm getting excited but have a lot of work to get done before then!
> 
> I think by the time you decide to head back to WDW the FP+ issues will be worked out.  I didn't have any problems in April, and they had started to increase the number that could be booked, etc.  Mine train was running but only with actors and employees on it at that time.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing and seeing more about your trip!



I'm sorry I completely spaced on posting something in our scrapbook group. So glad you found us! 

You've probably seen some of those flashback photos in scrapbook layouts through the years. It really is fun to pull those out now for another look. 

Paradise Pier didn't "wow" me, but you're right, it's a cheerful place. We'll probably stay there again in December. It's the least expensive way to be onsite, and I really just want those early entry hours. Heck, we're up anyway. It would drive me nuts to have to wait each morning.

Your next trip sounds just as amazing as your last. I hope you'll let me know if you do a write-up again. I really enjoyed the last one. We still have not made the trek to northern California. We really need to do that sometime. I want to take the PCH drive and visit SF and Yosemite. 

When do you leave?

I do think things are slowly improving on the FP+ front. I just was never willing to put a trip on the line as they test and tweak. I still will miss the old FP as it gave us the greatest flexibility each day in the parks, but at least they keep inching forward with some improvements. Maybe it will be ready for us in 2015. 



KCmike said:


> I've always wanted to visit the family museum in SF.  Hope you report on it !



Me too! 



YodasMom said:


> I'm excited about visiting the family museum since it will be my first time.  On top of that, there are special exhibits on Mary Blair's and Marc Davis' work for a limited time.  Planning to spend a full day there so I'm not rushed.
> 
> If I didn't have the museum plans, I would have spent my last 4 days at Yosemite, but that will be another time.



That really does sound amazing. I can't wait to live it vicariously through you!



rachel09985 said:


> No we haven't before! I am so excited but so nervous!! It is just so weird to not have to plan like I do for WDW. I hope we enjoy it and don't miss WDW!



The difference between WDW and DLR just keeps getting greater. DLR has never been a place that required tons of advance planning. Now with FP+ at WDW, I appreciate the spontaneity at DLR even more. And it fits our family right now. I really could not commit on dates far enough in advance to get all the ADRs I would want at WDW. I really can't commit on dates until Katie gets settled into school.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm going to admit that I cried when I visited the family museum.
> 
> And when I was there, they didn't allow any photography inside the museum.   They've subsequently relaxed the rule.  I need a re-do.
> 
> 
> A full day will be about right, if you don't end up being overwhelmed by the sheer volume of stuff there.  Take your time and enjoy it.  I'm really envious.



Oh my. If they now allow photography, I bet you really would love a re-do! I hope you can find a way.



francis6306 said:


> Hey there! I'm venturing back over to the Dis & found this! I'm glad I'm not too far behind since it took you so long to get started- this works well for me!
> 
> OK, now that you made it, I guess I can get going again!  Yeah, that's my excuse.
> 
> Yay staying onsite!
> 
> I really toiled over that decision. But in the end it really was the right choice for us.
> 
> You just had to bring up that WDW Cold Snap of 2010! Everytime I think I've forgotten about it I remember!
> 
> I see it differently. Since we survived that, I don't worry as much about the weather before we leave.
> 
> Katie is growing up! Man she needs to slow down. She is just a reminder that my girls won't stay small long either.
> 
> Yeah. That.  The good news is that as they get older, you get to experience things with them in a different way. So while you give up some things, you get new great surprises along the way.
> 
> Oh and my girls think that Starbucks has the best juice.  My husband and I had our first date at Starbucks, so it's kind of a big deal for us!
> 
> That's too funny. Katie will enjoy that. At least you can revisit your first date easily whenever you want!  I was surprised at the number of Starbucks we saw in the middle of nowhere on our road trip to Utah.
> 
> The room at PP looks really cute!
> 
> It was cute. And colorful. And did I mention it comes with a beach ball?  Good thing those things are too big to fit in a suitcase. Or they'd keep disappearing!
> 
> I love the Tree in the lobby! I have nothing to compare it, but I love the theming of it!
> 
> I'm a sucker for blue and green Christmas lights so I loved it too. Fingers crossed though that they remove some of the clutter so I can see even more of the lights next time.
> 
> I'm loving the flashback pics! I can see my TR's looking like that in the future!
> 
> See..... that's one of the consolation prizes as they get older. You get to look back and go "Awwwww......."
> 
> The castle looks so pretty all decorated for the holidays!
> 
> It might be small...... but it's gorgeous.
> 
> It's so weird to me to see all that Orleans stuff in the park at DL. Funny how things seem out of place when you are different places!
> 
> I bet I'll get all confused when I get back to WDW again. It's a strange feeling to go from WDW to DL then back again. Everything is so familiar, but in the wrong places!
> 
> I love the meet and greet area for Elsa & Anna in DL!!! You have a BEAUTIFUL Elsa!  I am so glad that we got to meet E & A in Epcot. The Princess Hall is just not "enough" of the movie for me. I really think they should have bumped Merida if they were going to move the girls to MK. I'm really quite shocked that they didn't. But they have FP already set up and easily done at the PH, and I'm not sure that would have worked for the Merida spot Anyway, since I didn't do a TR for our March trip and I know you aren't on FB here is one of our E&A pics.
> 
> 
> I was starting to think I was the only who felt that way about the A/E spot at MK. I'm not even really crazy about that setting for the other princesses to meet in. A window? It just doesn't do much for me. Putting A/E there after they had such a gorgeous place to meet in Norway does seem like a step down. Of course, I get that it was a logistics thing, and they needed to respond to the problem of huge crowds. But I hope the rumors are true and they are making a new space at Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you see the capes I made for the girls (Since finding an Elsa dress was NEXT to impossible)? When Anna and Elsa saw them, they asked the girls where they got their "Ice Capes" and the girls said from me. Anna said "Your mother has Ice Powers too?" and my girls LIT UP! It was adorable!  I just got a little taste of what you must feel like with your homemade dresses!
> 
> 
> That photo is adorable! And I love the capes. I bet the girls were quite excited.
> 
> Since my scrapbook group moved to FB I have been dabbling in it a bit, so send me a friend request when you can.







aboveH20 said:


> Posting from Grand Californian with finicky internet so will be brief.
> 
> Bottom line, my son wasn't directly affected by shootings. As a Navy vet attending college he's older than most students.
> 
> Yes, sons are spreading their wings and I'm happy for them. Older son graduated from NY school with film degree and after seven years in NYC is trying Los Angeles. So far he's always managed to get work in his field.
> 
> I'm so glad your sons are doing well. How exciting that he has been able to find work in such a competitive field. You must have done a great job raising them to have them confident enough to spread their wings and do what they love.
> 
> I thought of you and your daughter on Sunday! After arriving mid-afternoon I headed to Disneyland for lunch at Carnation Cafe. I left without sunscreen and was too lazy to go back to the room for it. I went through bag check, got in a VERY long line for admission and then remembered ticket and room card are two separate cards, unlike Disney World  . My "ticket" was sent to me a couple weeks ago and was safe in my suitcase. Happy ending, when I went back for my ticket I got sunscreen and then didn't want to trek all the way back to DL for lunch so went to _Earl of Sandwich._ . How's that for a happy ending?
> 
> LOL, that's a great silver lining!  I could use one of those sandwiches right now. Or maybe I should just go eat breakfast!
> 
> It is rather unusual to have ticket and room key separate after doing WDW for so long, isn't it?
> 
> I still feel so discombobulated here -- especially at Disneyland where things are similar but different. My maps are worn out here, whereas I never use them at WDW.
> 
> Yep. Discombobulated is the word for it. But it's also fun to discover surprises along the way, don't you think?
> 
> Saw Aladdin today - wow! Tonight is World of Color.
> 
> So glad you enjoyed Aladdin. I hope you also enjoyed WOC. I'd love to see the non-holiday version one day.
> 
> Thanks, again for all the info you've shared. Very helpful.
> 
> I hope you had a great trip. I'd love to hear more about it when you have a chance!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have been way behind on your latest trip report update since last month. The pictures of PotC with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 looks so amazing just like on your last installment. That was neat that you were able to eat at the BB for lunch. I will be eating at the BB during my upcoming trip in a couple of weeks. NOS is always amazing to see during the holiday season even though DL do change the decorations these last few years. That was neat that you were able to go and see Elsa and Anna during the M&G. 90 minutes during that afternoon wasn't that long where today it would be in the 2 hour range. It is so crazy every time I go by the M&G area in FL and see those crazy wait times.

Just as PiO said a while ago that I do have a LowePro Pro Runner 350 bag. She inspired me to get this bag while she owns a LowePro Pro Runner 200. I was looking for a new bag to replace my LowePro Fastpack 350. The only difference is why I bought the 350 is that it can carry more gear and it also can carry a laptop/tablet where it is important for me to carry. I also looked at the LowePro Flipside 300 which is very popular to a lot of photographers when going to the Disney parks. The only downside for me is that it can't carry a laptop/tablet unless I cram it in. But I do like that your gear can be safe when walking around since the zippers to the bag are on the backside instead of the front.

Nice to hear that you got back safely and we will be looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## BellaBaby

Just back from DL and had a great time!!  We really maximized our FP's as we've done at WDW and rode our favs several times. I'll really miss the old system at WDW but hope they have the kinks worked out in 2015 when we plan to visit again. There were some busy days/evenings with the grad nights. We arrived on a Wed/grad night and earliest we could get there was 4:30pm. Lots of grads and when we headed back to grab FP for Splash we headed toward BTM--big mistake!! Had to backtrack through the crowds. Should've grabbed a map.  We had the 5 day PH so were able to ride Splash several times via FP so no biggie. We thought it was faster and more fun at DL. We also absolutely loved POTC!! Much longer, more scenes and drops, just overall better in our opinion. Small World better too, we like seeing the characters throughout. YMMV. Fun to see the rides not at WDW. Even Matterhorn. I was not looking forward to it, but we did get to ride the right side and it was much smoother than last time. I remembered in 2011 we must have ridden the left cuz I remember a very bumpy ride!! We went standby in the evening right after the fireworks and line was a lot shorter.

We also rode RSR during the day and at night with FP. Liked the night much better as most do. Also, I'm short and sat in the front the second time and could see things much better, making it more enjoyable. All in all a great trip!! 

Would like to hear a little about your Utah trip, we are not too far away and I was thinking of maybe heading that way for a short trip this summer!


----------



## BebopAngel88

Joining!! YAHH.. I didn't miss too much. I love your pictures!!


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> I have been way behind on your latest trip report update since last month. The pictures of PotC with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 looks so amazing just like on your last installment. That was neat that you were able to eat at the BB for lunch. I will be eating at the BB during my upcoming trip in a couple of weeks. NOS is always amazing to see during the holiday season even though DL do change the decorations these last few years. That was neat that you were able to go and see Elsa and Anna during the M&G. 90 minutes during that afternoon wasn't that long where today it would be in the 2 hour range. It is so crazy every time I go by the M&G area in FL and see those crazy wait times.
> 
> Just as PiO said a while ago that I do have a LowePro Pro Runner 350 bag. She inspired me to get this bag while she owns a LowePro Pro Runner 200. I was looking for a new bag to replace my LowePro Fastpack 350. The only difference is why I bought the 350 is that it can carry more gear and it also can carry a laptop/tablet where it is important for me to carry. I also looked at the LowePro Flipside 300 which is very popular to a lot of photographers when going to the Disney parks. The only downside for me is that it can't carry a laptop/tablet unless I cram it in. But I do like that your gear can be safe when walking around since the zippers to the bag are on the backside instead of the front.
> 
> Nice to hear that you got back safely and we will be looking forward to your pictures.



Thanks Bret!

NOS really is a gorgeous place for the holidays. I've been ogling photos of that area decorated for Christmas for a long time, and it was so nice to finally see them myself. 

I hope you have a great time at BB! We've seen it from the Pirates ride many times through the years, but this was our first time to eat there. Definitely a great experience.

The new bag sounds awesome. I like the bags with room for a laptop. I never travel with one, but I just like the extra padded space! 

On our trip to Utah, I found myself right back to using a traditional backpack. I really must not have the right camera bag yet. I might have to check out the one you got.



BellaBaby said:


> Just back from DL and had a great time!!  We really maximized our FP's as we've done at WDW and rode our favs several times. I'll really miss the old system at WDW but hope they have the kinks worked out in 2015 when we plan to visit again. There were some busy days/evenings with the grad nights. We arrived on a Wed/grad night and earliest we could get there was 4:30pm. Lots of grads and when we headed back to grab FP for Splash we headed toward BTM--big mistake!! Had to backtrack through the crowds. Should've grabbed a map.  We had the 5 day PH so were able to ride Splash several times via FP so no biggie. We thought it was faster and more fun at DL. We also absolutely loved POTC!! Much longer, more scenes and drops, just overall better in our opinion. Small World better too, we like seeing the characters throughout. YMMV. Fun to see the rides not at WDW. Even Matterhorn. I was not looking forward to it, but we did get to ride the right side and it was much smoother than last time. I remembered in 2011 we must have ridden the left cuz I remember a very bumpy ride!! We went standby in the evening right after the fireworks and line was a lot shorter.
> 
> We also rode RSR during the day and at night with FP. Liked the night much better as most do. Also, I'm short and sat in the front the second time and could see things much better, making it more enjoyable. All in all a great trip!!
> 
> Would like to hear a little about your Utah trip, we are not too far away and I was thinking of maybe heading that way for a short trip this summer!




Welcome back! Sounds like an awesome trip, and your report only makes me more excited about going back in December!  I just made a mental note to try the right side on the Matterhorn this time, even if it means we can't use the single rider line. I really want to enjoy that ride again.

We also like IASW better at DL. We also enjoy looking for the Disney characters.  And now that Katie is no longer convinced the bigger dip in POTC is on a level with Splash Mountain, she enjoys their version of that ride more too. I can't comment on Splash since we didn't get to do it. Like our trip to WDW in 2010, it was just too cold.

I too am hoping that they have all the FP+ kinks worked out by 2015. It's already a different product than it was a few months ago. At the very least they need to get the gliltches fixed (wishful thinking?) and get the 4th and subsequent FPs onto the app so they can be booked by phone.

I'm working on a few photos from Utah now. If you haven't been to the national parks there yet, you are in for a big treat! Everyone needs to see it at least once in their lifetime. Lots of people go there for extreme outdoor activities. Some go for moderate hikes. Some just see what they can from their cars. It's all worth seeing. Heck, even the drive down the highway is great in that area. Can you tell I live in the boring Midwest?  Or maybe I just appreciate it more after driving across Kansas getting there.  




BebopAngel88 said:


> Joining!! YAHH.. I didn't miss too much. I love your pictures!!



 TONS more to come. I promise!


----------



## mom2rtk

For those of you just getting started, I have added chapter links in post #2. I'm working on photos now so I can get moving again!


----------



## mom2rtk

*12/5/2013 Continued:*


After meeting the Frozen gals, we headed back to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. It really was just around the corner. I wanted to see if Santa Mickey or Minnie were there, and Katie was looking forward to decorating a Christmas cookie.

As we entered the area, Mrs. Clause was standing there with no line. I thought she was just as cute as a button:




IMG_4037 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4039 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Minnie was out, but it really was an exercise in frustration. She was clearly doing one of those sets where her goal is to avoid a line for photos. She was trying hard to "mingle" and people were trying hard to get a photo. The result was people cutting in front of other people, and it really was just frustrating. Eventually Katie was able to ask for a photo and we were happy to get out of there.




IMG_4044 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4048 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4052 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4058 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4059 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



On our way out of the area, we saw the goat petting zoo. I joked with Katie about whether she wanted to go pet them. I don't think she wanted to dirty up her hands, but at some point decided it would be fun to take some goat selfie photos. I'm still laughing at the thought of her posing with those goats. So while there were plenty of selfies shot during this trip, the goat selfies were my favorites. Just because they made me laugh so hard.




IMG_4064 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4066 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4067 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4068 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4069 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4071 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


The high that day was expected to be in the mid-50's. We argued that morning about whether she should wear long pants, but she insisted on shorts. I let her, figuring that getting cold would convince her more than I ever could. By mid-afternoon though, it because obvious that she wasn't going to last through the fireworks after dark without warmer clothes. So we headed back to the hotel.


----------



## mom2rtk

*12/5/2013 Continued:*

Along the way we had our second DIS meet of the trip. Kathy (ksromack) and her husband were on their way back to the Paradise Pier as well, and recognized us. Or our ears. So we chatted on our way back to the hotel. Disney really did feel like one big happy family that day. 

We were greeted with carolers in the lobby. I wanted to stay and photograph them, so Katie went on up to the room. I thought they were adorable in their Victorian costumes, and loved that they took requests. I don't recall, but I can almost guarantee I asked them to sing Silver Bells.



IMG_4104 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We got off our feet for about an hour, and Katie decorated our little tree. We headed back out for the park right around 5 PM. I really just wanted to be in the park before the parade came through. 

Here's the view from my favorite window in the hallway. I need to make a note to get out there with my tripod at that time of day for some better shots.



IMG_4109 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I really wasn't sure what to expect in terms of crowds. The park had been fairly crowded that day. And I was concerned that the people watching the parade near the castle would just stay there for the fireworks. We had run into Wendy (czmom) in the park earlier though and she reassured that would not be the case. She was right, and when the parade was over, we got a nice curbside seat to watch the fireworks. I actually don't remember where we ate dinner that night, but I think it was Red Rocket's. 





IMG_4114 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4124 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4125 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4126 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4163 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4222 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4226 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4232 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4241 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4244 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4246 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4247 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4250 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4254 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4255 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4267 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4268 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## carissa1970

Beautiful photos of the castle!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Great shots!  Did you take your tripod in for the fireworks?


----------



## mom2rtk

carissa1970 said:


> Beautiful photos of the castle!



Thanks Carissa! The castle lit up for the holidays is one of my favorite shots in the world. 



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Great shots!  Did you take your tripod in for the fireworks?



Thanks Tina! Yes, I brought my tripod. It folds up pretty small and I left it in a locker during the day. I suppose I could have left it in the room and brought it back later, but we initially planned to just stay all day.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Carissa! The castle lit up for the holidays is one of my favorite shots in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tina! Yes, I brought my tripod. It folds up pretty small and I left it in a locker during the day. I suppose I could have left it in the room and brought it back later, but we initially planned to just stay all day.



Great!  I just don't recall ever seeing any tripods at DL when I was there, and I thought they didn't allow them. Good to know they let the small ones in.    If only so I can see your great fireworks shots!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Great!  I just don't recall ever seeing any tripods at DL when I was there, and I thought they didn't allow them. Good to know they let the small ones in.    If only so I can see your great fireworks shots!



 Thanks again Tina.

No problem at all with tripods. I really struggled with where the best spot would be. I wanted a wider shot so I could get more of the high bursts in the scene, but just felt like moving back I would lose too much of such a small castle. And while I love that they have more trees than the MK, it does create problems looking for a good spot to get castle and fireworks. I think I need to look at more shots on Flickr and see where they stood. Or maybe go wide angle next time.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks again Tina.
> 
> No problem at all with tripods. I really struggled with where the best spot would be. I wanted a wider shot so I could get more of the high bursts in the scene, but just felt like moving back I would lose too much of such a small castle. And while I love that they have more trees than the MK, it does create problems looking for a good spot to get castle and fireworks. I think I need to look at more shots on Flickr and see where they stood. Or maybe go wide angle next time.



There is always so much to think about, eh?  While the ones you got are great, it's fun to try to improve and do things differently.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyFreak06 said:


> There is always so much to think about, eh?  While the ones you got are great, it's fun to try to improve and do things differently.



I also want to use a neutral density filter next time. I thought there were parts that got washed out. But yes, it always seems like there's something else to consider next time. That's part of the fun for me, figuring out the process and how to do better next time.

Lots of folks swear by getting to know the show on youtube. I do try to avoid that because while I enjoy shooting the show, I also love discovering the show as I go. I guess that sort of puts me at cross purposes with the serious shooters.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mom2rtk said:


> I also want to use a neutral density filter next time. I thought there were parts that got washed out. But yes, it always seems like there's something else to consider next time. That's part of the fun for me, figuring out the process and how to do better next time.
> 
> Lots of folks swear by getting to know the show on youtube. I do try to avoid that because while I enjoy shooting the show, I also love discovering the show as I go. I guess that sort of puts me at cross purposes with the serious shooters.



I know what you mean.  Yes, it's fun to study the show, but not for the first time, I don't think.  I prefer to see it on my own first.  Well, time to get off the Disboards and finish all my report cards.


----------



## rndmr2

Getting caught up, the goat pics are cute and funny.

Beautiful fireworks pics!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I know what you mean.  Yes, it's fun to study the show, but not for the first time, I don't think.  I prefer to see it on my own first.  Well, time to get off the Disboards and finish all my report cards.



Good luck getting the report cards done. Maybe you can treat yourself to a Disney trip when the year is over? 



rndmr2 said:


> Getting caught up, the goat pics are cute and funny.
> 
> Beautiful fireworks pics!



Thanks. I still get the giggles from the goat selfies. But I'm easily entertained!


----------



## jenseib

You know I am going to go outside one day this week and take a cow selfie and send it to you!  

I am loving the castle shots. It's so pretty all lit up and the fireworks going off. I swear, no matter how hard I try, I would never be able to pull off pictures like that!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> You know I am going to go outside one day this week and take a cow selfie and send it to you!
> 
> I am loving the castle shots. It's so pretty all lit up and the fireworks going off. I swear, no matter how hard I try, I would never be able to pull off pictures like that!



OK, I was hoping to find some sort of smiley to insert here. You know, since the DIS doesn't have a cow smiley. Then I decided to google "cow selfie" to see what I could find. I really did expect to come up empty. Who knew it's really a "thing"?????

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2531243/Animals-dont-want-craze-selfies-Farmers-self-portraits-reluctant-looking-dogs-cows.html

Still though, you know I need to see your take on it, right? 

And you sell yourself short. With a tripod, you'd take great photos of the fireworks. But thank you.


----------



## KCmike

Those fireworks images are simply outstanding and the selfie your daughter took with the goat is lol great!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I was hoping to find some sort of smiley to insert here. You know, since the DIS doesn't have a cow smiley. Then I decided to google "cow selfie" to see what I could find. I really did expect to come up empty. Who knew it's really a "thing"?????
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2531243/Animals-dont-want-craze-selfies-Farmers-self-portraits-reluctant-looking-dogs-cows.html
> 
> Still though, you know I need to see your take on it, right?
> 
> And you sell yourself short. With a tripod, you'd take great photos of the fireworks. But thank you.




I must admit that I first got distracted by the article about O.J. Simpson, which is mentioned above the selfie piece you linked.  Then I went back in to look at the barnyard selfies/photos, which are quite amusing!

Aren't those goats at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree cute?  During Halloween Time they wear little Halloween scarves as well.

Your photo of the carolers in front of the PPH tree makes the tree look even larger than it looked to me in person!  The starfish topper was new last year, and it cut a bit of the visual length/height off of the tree (compared to its former version) in person and in most photos I've seen.  Your beautiful picture, however, makes it look much taller!  

And I love those Carolers -- except I admit to loving the ones at the GCH a little more because everyone can sit down and get comfy while shouting out requests!  

Seeing your super-crisp, clear nighttime Castle pictures reminds me once again that, while it is still beautiful, Disney changed the icicle lights on it last year.  I knew it when I saw it up close, in person, but just in case I had any doubts about my sanity, seeing your photos and Bret's photos have made it clear that I was not imagining it.  The lights on the Castle were either thinned out in some spots, or switched to something not quite as shimmery/bright.  Any new holiday guests wouldn't know the difference, of course, and Disney probably assumed that the returning, annual holiday visitors wouldn't notice the change.  (Little do they know that some of us pay extra close attention to such details!)



I hope you will be joining us for the 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread this year, *Janet* -- it starts on July 21st and ends with the final theme on November 3rd!  I know that everyone would love to see your photos! 

(I have to remember to show my friend who loves Sanibel your stunning photos of the island too!  I think she would looooovvvve them!!)


----------



## PrincessInOz

Your daughter is stunningly gorgeous!

Great pictures, Janet.   Love the selfies with the goats, the castle at night and the fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

PrincessInOz said:


> *Your daughter is stunningly gorgeous!*
> 
> Great pictures, Janet.   Love the selfies with the goats, the castle at night and the fireworks.




Isn't she beautiful?  I thought the same thing when I first saw her in one of Janet's photos and then later met Janet and her daughter in person.  She is already stunning, and no doubt will turn into an even more beautiful young woman!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Those fireworks images are simply outstanding and the selfie your daughter took with the goat is lol great!



Thanks Mike! Who knew one of my favorite photos from the trip would be Katie with a goat? 



Sherry E said:


> I must admit that I first got distracted by the article about O.J. Simpson, which is mentioned above the selfie piece you linked.  Then I went back in to look at the barnyard selfies/photos, which are quite amusing!
> 
> I think Jen should start her own blog full of barnyard selfies, don't you think?
> 
> Aren't those goats at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree cute?  During Halloween Time they wear little Halloween scarves as well.
> 
> 
> Now stop that. I had decided to go back for Christmas. Now you have me wanting to go back in October to see the cute goat scarves!  Seriously though, who knew I would care so much about those darn goaats!
> 
> Your photo of the carolers in front of the PPH tree makes the tree look even larger than it looked to me in person!  The starfish topper was new last year, and it cut a bit of the visual length/height off of the tree (compared to its former version) in person and in most photos I've seen.  Your beautiful picture, however, makes it look much taller!
> 
> Sherry, I think you might be right. As I was posting that photo I thought it looked a little like those carolers were taller and slimmer than I remembered. I'm guessing since I shot that at 17mm it must have distorted things a little. But it's definitely a good luck. I'm going to suggest in the future that all photos of me be taken in portrait orientation at 17mm!
> 
> And I love those Carolers -- except I admit to loving the ones at the GCH a little more because everyone can sit down and get comfy while shouting out requests!
> 
> I agree with you on that. As I stood there listening, I would have given anything for a comfy chair after being in the park all day!
> 
> Seeing your super-crisp, clear nighttime Castle pictures reminds me once again that, while it is still beautiful, Disney changed the icicle lights on it last year.  I knew it when I saw it up close, in person, but just in case I had any doubts about my sanity, seeing your photos and Bret's photos have made it clear that I was not imagining it.  The lights on the Castle were either thinned out in some spots, or switched to something not quite as shimmery/bright.  Any new holiday guests wouldn't know the difference, of course, and Disney probably assumed that the returning, annual holiday visitors wouldn't notice the change.  (Little do they know that some of us pay extra close attention to such details!)
> 
> I'm glad I didn't see it in prior years then. It frustrates me to see holiday things cut back and if I had seen the castle lighting cut back in some way I would probably be more focused on that than I should. I'll have to find a photo from a prior year though and see if I can tell. And might I add, I just LOVE your meticulous eye for detail!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will be joining us for the 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread this year, *Janet* -- it starts on July 21st and ends with the final theme on November 3rd!  I know that everyone would love to see your photos!
> 
> Thanks Sherry. I'm really looking forward to participating. It was nice to watch last year, but I really wanted to play along. So glad I'll get to post some this year!
> 
> 
> (I have to remember to show my friend who loves Sanibel your stunning photos of the island too!  I think she would looooovvvve them!!)
> 
> Thanks for sharing them Sherry. Let me know if she has any questions.





PrincessInOz said:


> Your daughter is stunningly gorgeous!
> 
> Great pictures, Janet.   Love the selfies with the goats, the castle at night and the fireworks.




Thanks so much PiO! I'm hoping I can get to a fireworks display on the 4th so I can practice some more.



Sherry E said:


> Isn't she beautiful?  I thought the same thing when I first saw her in one of Janet's photos and then later met Janet and her daughter in person.  She is already stunning, and no doubt will turn into an even more beautiful young woman!



And thank you both for the kind words on Katie. I won't share them with her though. Don't need her head getting any bigger.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your daughter pictures are very nice at Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Even though I not a big fan of JJJ like the former Reindeer Round-Up. A lot has changed around Big Thunder Ranch when JJJ came in couple of years ago. I did like the old Reindeer Round-Up where they had actual reindeer's and Santa M&G at the shack. At least using the Festival Arena is another good idea to use that space when there is nothing going on.

Your spot for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks was nice where you were able to get pictures of the firework trails. All of your firework trails pictures are very nice and the settings were just as I expected. Did you use a ND filter that night or no filter?

Great update Janet.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Your daughter pictures are very nice at Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Even though I not a big fan of JJJ like the former Reindeer Round-Up. A lot has changed around Big Thunder Ranch when JJJ came in couple of years ago. I did like the old Reindeer Round-Up where they had actual reindeer's and Santa M&G at the shack. At least using the Festival Arena is another good idea to use that space when there is nothing going on.
> 
> Your spot for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks was nice where you were able to get pictures of the firework trails. All of your firework trails pictures are very nice and the settings were just as I expected. Did you use a ND filter that night or no filter?
> 
> Great update Janet.




Thanks Bret. I was really sad when I realized there would be no reindeer back at JJJ on our trip. We would have really enjoyed that. Not sure if we would have had reindeer selfies though. 

Have you shot fireworks at DL? If so, what is your favorite shot? I'd still like to get a little farther back, but I love the great view of the castle we had.

I did not use a ND filter. To be honest, I had one but couldn't find it before the trip!  I did just find it again so I want to try it out on our next trip. I thought some of the trails were a bit brighter than I prefer, and I don't want to cut back any on how long I'm leaving the shutter open.


----------



## YodasMom

Beautiful photos, Janet!    And, shots of the lit-up Castle with the fireworks are absolutely stunning!  The goat photos reminded me of something we experienced on the BSM tour!   I love your photos of Katie taking her selfies!  Can hardly wait to see your pages with those photos!  LOL!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret. I was really sad when I realized there would be no reindeer back at JJJ on our trip. We would have really enjoyed that. Not sure if we would have had reindeer selfies though.
> 
> Have you shot fireworks at DL? If so, what is your favorite shot? I'd still like to get a little farther back, but I love the great view of the castle we had.
> 
> I did not use a ND filter. To be honest, I had one but couldn't find it before the trip!  I did just find it again so I want to try it out on our next trip. I thought some of the trails were a bit brighter than I prefer, and I don't want to cut back any on how long I'm leaving the shutter open.



Since JJJ started in 2012, DL discontinued the reindeer's which is a huge disappointment. So much has changed with JJJ at Big Thunder Ranch.

I have took firework trail shots at DL ever since 2012. I have been practicing more and more with firework trail shots during each of my Disneyland trips. Here is a post from my trip report thread of the fireworks trails of RDCT during the September 2013 trip. [post=49717725]Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 5[/post]. My favorite spot to watch the fireworks and get pictures is on the curb close to the Hub area. I spend hours to stake out a spot get those pictures where some people would not even wait an hour. In order to get more in the picture of the firework trails, I would go with a wider lens if you want to get more in the picture. Watching the fireworks in front of SB Castle is the best but it also requires time and I would have no problem waiting.

Using ND filters for the fireworks does make a difference in the brightness of the firework trails. I have seen the difference from my pictures of using a ND filter and no filter. Maybe you will be able to use the filter for the firework trails one day.


----------



## BebopAngel88

The castle pictures look so amazing and I like how clear they are. I'm happy to hear that you guys didn't really have to worry about crowds. A couple of yrs ago we went to DL 2 days after Xmas and it was horrible. The crowds were really unbearable. That taught me a big lesson, lol.


----------



## BellaBaby

OMG! Your Mrs. Claus was our Fairy Godmother at Breakfast with Minnie and Friends! And she was hilarious with the kids too!  She is adorable I agree.

Love your castle photos-just gorgeous!! 

Livestock selfies--who knew??


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Since JJJ started in 2012, DL discontinued the reindeer's which is a huge disappointment. So much has changed with JJJ at Big Thunder Ranch.
> 
> I have took firework trail shots at DL ever since 2012. I have been practicing more and more with firework trail shots during each of my Disneyland trips. Here is a post from my trip report thread of the fireworks trails of RDCT during the September 2013 trip. [post=49717725]Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 5[/post]. My favorite spot to watch the fireworks and get pictures is on the curb close to the Hub area. I spend hours to stake out a spot get those pictures where some people would not even wait an hour. In order to get more in the picture of the firework trails, I would go with a wider lens if you want to get more in the picture. Watching the fireworks in front of SB Castle is the best but it also requires time and I would have no problem waiting.
> 
> Using ND filters for the fireworks does make a difference in the brightness of the firework trails. I have seen the difference from my pictures of using a ND filter and no filter. Maybe you will be able to use the filter for the firework trails one day.





Thanks Bret! I appreciate the link to your FW photos in your trip report. Those are awesome! I can tell we were probably pretty close to the same spot. Did you use a ND filter on yours? I really think I need to go that route next time. I think I'll try a wide angle lens, but I'm a little hesitant. I did that up close at WDW once and the castle just diminished in size too much. But I think I'd be a lot closer to this castle, so will likely give it a go.



BebopAngel88 said:


> The castle pictures look so amazing and I like how clear they are. I'm happy to hear that you guys didn't really have to worry about crowds. A couple of yrs ago we went to DL 2 days after Xmas and it was horrible. The crowds were really unbearable. That taught me a big lesson, lol.



Well, it's not that we didn't have crowds to contend with. It was easily more crowded than our prior trips. But yeah, I'm sure it was FAR less crowded than 2 days after Christmas. 



BellaBaby said:


> OMG! Your Mrs. Claus was our Fairy Godmother at Breakfast with Minnie and Friends! And she was hilarious with the kids too!  She is adorable I agree.
> 
> Love your castle photos-just gorgeous!!
> 
> Livestock selfies--who knew??



Oh, I could totally see our Mrs. Claus as the FGM! She's not the same FGM we met later in the trip, although I wish she was!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013:*




IMG_4276 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


This was EE day at DCA. And this was our first shot at doing RSR. I had done all my research and knew to head for the right side of the turnstiles and rope. While waiting for bag check to get going, Wendy and her family showed up again. Great minds think alike, right?  We ended up on the ride at 8:17. We enjoyed it, but I really didn't like that mass of humanity heading all in one direction at the same time. 





IMG_4280 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4284 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Hi Wendy! 




IMG_4285 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Wait a minute......... how did all those people end up in front of us!



IMG_4289 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4299 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4306 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4308 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4313 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4320 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4322 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4327 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4346 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4351 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4360 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4369 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4373 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4378 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4380 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4384 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4385 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


After RSR we headed for Luigi's Flying Tires, and were happy to find nearly nobody else in line. It was a cute ride, but hard to manipulate the tire while taking photos. I probably should have tried that one again, but wanted to get in line for fastpasses for RSR later that night. 




IMG_4388 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4394 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4406 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4409 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## clsteve

You have to post at least one bad photo, at some point.......

Just so the rest of us TR plebs know you're human!  

(great update, btw)


----------



## mom2rtk

clsteve said:


> You have to post at least one bad photo, at some point.......
> 
> Just so the rest of us TR plebs know you're human!
> 
> (great update, btw)



LOL, thanks for the kind words clsteve! 

You just have to do what I do and take so many you can't help but have a number of good ones. There are plenty I left behind.


----------



## KCmike

Love the last one with your daughter on Luigi's Tires and her hair blowing and the sunlight.  Great catch of her that will last through the ages.  I really really enjoyed RSR alot!  I consider it in the top 5 of Disney rides all time!  The indoor dark portion was really well done and the race at the end has a great energy to it especially while your dueling against another car.  Two big thumbs up for me.  In fact while others really don't care for the other two smaller rides in Carsland I think there both winners.  I enjoyed both very much.  We rode Mater's Tractors so much that we knew all the songs and got a kick out of the "hidden song" that plays every once in a while.  That first picture of the Paradise Pier is great too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret! I appreciate the link to your FW photos in your trip report. Those are awesome! I can tell we were probably pretty close to the same spot. Did you use a ND filter on yours? I really think I need to go that route next time. I think I'll try a wide angle lens, but I'm a little hesitant. I did that up close at WDW once and the castle just diminished in size too much. But I think I'd be a lot closer to this castle, so will likely give it a go.



Glad that you enjoyed the firework trail shots back in September. When I looked at your spot and mine, they are almost close. I was more on the left hand side of the spot where yours looks close to the middle. I did use a 0.9 ND filter during the fireworks in September. Have you read Tom Bricker website about taking pictures of the firework trails with a Neutral Density Filter? I read from that site and also read on touringplans about it as well. I will be looking forward to hearing from you if you use your wide angle lens for the fireworks. 


Your pictures of DCA that morning are very nice and were able to be very up close during the rope drop. I would not even consider waiting in those crowds to ride RSR first thing in the morning. I have experienced trying to get in the queue first thing but every time I try to ride RSR first thing, it was down due to technical issues. So I waste part of my morning to try to do other things. Those are very clear photos of RSR. 

Very nice update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pictures from RSR.  Looks like you had fun on that ride.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Love the last one with your daughter on Luigi's Tires and her hair blowing and the sunlight.  Great catch of her that will last through the ages.  I really really enjoyed RSR alot!  I consider it in the top 5 of Disney rides all time!  The indoor dark portion was really well done and the race at the end has a great energy to it especially while your dueling against another car.  Two big thumbs up for me.  In fact while others really don't care for the other two smaller rides in Carsland I think there both winners.  I enjoyed both very much.  We rode Mater's Tractors so much that we knew all the songs and got a kick out of the "hidden song" that plays every once in a while.  That first picture of the Paradise Pier is great too!



That ride was more fun that I expected. Didn't it used to have balls flying around or something? I bet that would have been fun. Of course, I needed to ride again and put the camera down.  I agree that RSR is really top notch. They did a spectacular job on that addition to the park. I even liked the smaller rides.



mvf-m11c said:


> Glad that you enjoyed the firework trail shots back in September. When I looked at your spot and mine, they are almost close. I was more on the left hand side of the spot where yours looks close to the middle. I did use a 0.9 ND filter during the fireworks in September. Have you read Tom Bricker website about taking pictures of the firework trails with a Neutral Density Filter? I read from that site and also read on touringplans about it as well. I will be looking forward to hearing from you if you use your wide angle lens for the fireworks.
> 
> 
> Your pictures of DCA that morning are very nice and were able to be very up close during the rope drop. I would not even consider waiting in those crowds to ride RSR first thing in the morning. I have experienced trying to get in the queue first thing but every time I try to ride RSR first thing, it was down due to technical issues. So I waste part of my morning to try to do other things. Those are very clear photos of RSR.
> 
> Very nice update.



Hi Bret! I have read most of Tom's blog entries, but I'm not sure I've read the one on ND filters. I'll have to do that soon. Mine is a 0.9 like yours. So now I get to ask you what sort of shutter speeds you got for those shots? Just a guess at a range is all I'm looking for.  I tend to shoot 5-7 seconds without one, but I sort of go on a feel for how many bright bursts there have been.

It sounds like we really got lucky to find RSR actually open the morning we got there at EE. I'll make a mental note to always have a backup plan. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures from RSR.  Looks like you had fun on that ride.



Thanks PiO! We had a great time. We need to ride it several times next trip. When we left I sort of kicked myself for only getting on it twice. And Katie is old enough we can do single rider.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Hi Bret! I have read most of Tom's blog entries, but I'm not sure I've read the one on ND filters. I'll have to do that soon. Mine is a 0.9 like yours. So now I get to ask you what sort of shutter speeds you got for those shots? Just a guess at a range is all I'm looking for.  I tend to shoot 5-7 seconds without one, but I sort of go on a feel for how many bright bursts there have been.
> 
> It sounds like we really got lucky to find RSR actually open the morning we got there at EE. I'll make a mental note to always have a backup plan.



Most of the shutter speed shots were in the 5-10 second range. There were times when I let it go longer in the 20 second range. I have watch the fireworks at DL and MK to see what parts of the show to take and for how long. There are times when I got it right while other times I have missed it. 5-7 seconds is where I would normally shoot for the fireworks trails since I can get more in the picture. But for ones like in the 30+ second range could be tricky where one little mistake could ruin the shot. 

On average, RSR is mostly up and running first thing in the morning. It's always a good idea to have a backup just in case you can't ride it first thing.


----------



## francis6306

Those carolers look so cute! And I love Silver Bells as well! One of my favorites! Your fireworks pictures, as always, are beautiful!  As always, Disney and Christmas just go hand-in-hand in my opinion! 

I look at Katie in shorts and a lightweight sweatshirt and wonder HOW I did that same type look years ago??? LOL! Oh the way the styles come back around! LOL She looks so beautiful. 

I love seeing pictures of Carsland stuff! It is so well done- but WHEW! Those crowds, STILL after all this time! You'd think it would ease up a little bit??


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Most of the shutter speed shots were in the 5-10 second range. There were times when I let it go longer in the 20 second range. I have watch the fireworks at DL and MK to see what parts of the show to take and for how long. There are times when I got it right while other times I have missed it. 5-7 seconds is where I would normally shoot for the fireworks trails since I can get more in the picture. But for ones like in the 30+ second range could be tricky where one little mistake could ruin the shot.
> 
> On average, RSR is mostly up and running first thing in the morning. It's always a good idea to have a backup just in case you can't ride it first thing.



I've been thinking about this Bret. I think part of the difference is that at DL I am much closer to the castle, and the fireworks, than I am when I shoot in the MK. Or something.  I just know that I shoot Wishes in the MK with 5-7 second shots and no ND filter all the time and it's fine. At DL, it seemed a little overexposed with the same shutter speed and no ND filter. So next time I'll try the ND filter and go from there. I really need to scour Flickr and find some shots I like and investigate where they were standing and what their shutter speeds were. Of course, the hard part is that EXIF data won't show if they used a ND filter.

I don't see myself trying the extra long shutter speed shots any time soon. I'm lucky if I get one shot at this a year, and I want to try as many different shots as possible in the course of the show.



francis6306 said:


> Those carolers look so cute! And I love Silver Bells as well! One of my favorites! Your fireworks pictures, as always, are beautiful!  As always, Disney and Christmas just go hand-in-hand in my opinion!
> 
> I look at Katie in shorts and a lightweight sweatshirt and wonder HOW I did that same type look years ago??? LOL! Oh the way the styles come back around! LOL She looks so beautiful.
> 
> I love seeing pictures of Carsland stuff! It is so well done- but WHEW! Those crowds, STILL after all this time! You'd think it would ease up a little bit??



I loved those carolers too. If there was a big comfy chair to sit in (there wasn't!) I could have stayed there forever. Christmas isn't complete to me without listening to Bing Crosby's White Christmas album. I love love love the Silver Bells duet on that album..... probably because I love singing the harmony along with it. You know....... alone in the car with the windows closed! 

Is that look back in style?  I'm usually several years behind on fashion trends, so I'd be the last one to ask. But Katie is usually pretty spot on. Her top is actually a lightweight sweater. We found it at Target a few days before our trip and both knew right away it would be coming with us. It's rare these days for us to both love a clothing item so much!  And thanks for the kind words. I think she's pretty, but I'm pretty biased. 



I agree that Disney and Christmas just go together. I'm a little afraid to try another time of year for fear I'd spend the entire time wondering what was missing!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013:*


A couple more pictures from the area that morning:




IMG_4417 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4424 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4429 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I will say, I used to think having cars available for character photos was pretty lame. But after spending some time in Carsland, I have to say it was just a lot of fun. It was cool to see them clear traffic to let them pass. OK, and it was cool to see Mater in a Santa Hat! 

We only did RSR once that morning, but I also knew we wanted to come back that evening to see it lit up at night. What a challenge that was! We had early lunch reservations at Ariel's Grotto, and it was hard to know when the right times would come up. We ended up just getting in the FP line and stepping aside to wait for the right time. Of course, the machines went down for a while, making the wait even longer. We ended up waiting over an hour for the right time. I know..... I know...... we probably could have just waited through the standby line. But we had a very tight timetable that night, and our 6:10 return time turned out to be just perfect. 

Next we were on to Ariel's for lunch. I loved that Katie chose to wear her green Ariel sweatshirt that day. That's about as good as it gets these days. Here she is on our last visit there in 2010:




Ariel Meets Ariel! by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Now flash forward 3 1/2 years:




IMG_4431 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4432 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Katie had really looked forward to lunch here. Not because of the characters, but because she LOVED the 3-tier appetizer course when we were there in 2010! I don't even remember what was on it, but I'm thinking it was the meats (some sort of sausage?) that she loved. Or maybe there were pickles and/or strawberries. Either of those would have done it for her! As we talked about going to DL, she just kept saying she wanted to eat at AG....... because of that appetizer selection. So imagine my disappointment (on her behalf) when I found out before the trip they had changed the menu. Yikes! I toyed with not telling her, but in the end broke it to her ahead of time. She took it well, but in the end, she was disappointed with the new food selection.

As a part of 2, we end up in some cramped quarters sometimes. This was no exception. We had a tiny table, right on a main aisle. It made for a less than stellar experience. But I think we'll still try it again next time.

I did love seeing Cinderella in her new winter jacket!



IMG_4450 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4452 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4456 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4463 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



On the way out, I asked Katie to pose with the Christmas tree in the lobby. This is what you get when you ask Katie to pose:





IMG_4465 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4466 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4467 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4469 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Once lunch was over, we had just a short time to get over to the Hyperion Theater to see Aladdin. This was really the only day we would be in DCA while the show was playing. Plenty of people were lined up when we got there, but I wanted to sit in the mezzanine and there were fewer people in that line. I liked our seats up there, in spite of the crazy lady we ended up sitting behind............




IMG_4481 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4490 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4498 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4513 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4520 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4525 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4533 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4542 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4550 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*


More from Aladdin:




IMG_4561 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4574 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4581 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4595 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4603 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4617 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4631 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4644 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4663 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





OK, so here's where I'll share the story of the crazy lady sitting in front of me.

Before the show started, they announced that they welcome photography, as long as you refrain from using flash or video lighting. So all was grand. I LOVE photographing Disney shows.  We were having a great time, when in the middle of the show the lady in front of me turns around and tells me my camera is bothering her, and that if I want to photograph the show I should go sit by myself somewhere.  Well, for starters, every seat in the place was full. I'm sure she didn't care though and really just meant to tell me to go away. I was following the rules, and the show was going on so I couldn't hold a conversation, so I ignored her. Then a little further into the show, they made an announcement that they would be temporarily stopping due to technical difficulties. It was almost time for the carpet to fly, so I was immediately focused on whether that meant I would yet again not get to see it fly. (We have seen the show twice before, and still had not seen the carpet fly).

Meanwhile, the lady in front of me decided to use the moment as an opportunity to give me a piece of her mind. She turned around and told me that if I didn't stop, she'd send her husband to tell someone. I told her I heard the rules and was following them, so no, I didn't intend to stop. I told her to do what she had to do. When her husband wouldn't go rat me out, she got up and did it herself. When that didn't get her anywhere (because I was, after all, following the rules) she sat back down, but told her kids in front of me to feel free to stand up during the show and block my view. Seriously, what kind of parent does that? Thankfully the kids ignored her and stayed seated. 

And the magic carpet? It flew. And I still get goosebumps. It was awesome. 





IMG_4686 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4705 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4713 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4734 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4771 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4776 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4795 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4799 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4801 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

On our way out, Katie took the opportunity to take a selfie with the Tower of Terror! 



IMG_4844 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4847 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I loved this photo op near the theater:




IMG_4850 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4857 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


One of the windows we saw on our walk to the front of the park:



IMG_4864 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We were headed out of the park so we could get over into Disneyland in time for the Holiday Tour!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I've been thinking about this Bret. I think part of the difference is that at DL I am much closer to the castle, and the fireworks, than I am when I shoot in the MK. Or something.  I just know that I shoot Wishes in the MK with 5-7 second shots and no ND filter all the time and it's fine. At DL, it seemed a little overexposed with the same shutter speed and no ND filter. So next time I'll try the ND filter and go from there. I really need to scour Flickr and find some shots I like and investigate where they were standing and what their shutter speeds were. Of course, the hard part is that EXIF data won't show if they used a ND filter.
> 
> I don't see myself trying the extra long shutter speed shots any time soon. I'm lucky if I get one shot at this a year, and I want to try as many different shots as possible in the course of the show.



You are correct about that. Being up close in front of SB Castle at DL is a must than at the MK Cinderella Castle where you have to be back instead of up close. Cinderella Castle is bigger than SB Castle and it is difficult to get the full firework effect when up close where at DL is better up close. Shooting without a ND filter has been nice and I will still continue to try it out for future trips and 4th of July. 

Long shutter speed shots are hit or miss when I read on all these places and books. It does make sense for photographers like you, me, etc. to try to do multiple shots instead of one whole shot (unless you have two cameras during the fireworks and want to shoot one with long exposure and short exposure). 


Very nice pictures at AG. Katie looks very nice with all the princesses that afternoon. I was a little surprised as well when I ate at AG back in November 2013 during lunch that they no longer had the 3 tier appetizer tower and you get a choice between a soup or salad. AG did have the appetizer tower during my June 2013 trip and it was change in less than a year.

Your pictures of Aladdin are very nice from the Mezzanine level.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a shame about that crazy lady in Aladdin.  Seems like she might have been bothered by something and took it out on you.  Despite being 'right', that's still not a pleasant experience to go through.  
And that's just horrible for her to tell her kids to stand up in front of you.  At least the kids knew better.


Great shots of Aladdin and of Katie posing.  She sure has a great range of facial expressions.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I love seeing Katie's "selfies" and "posing!"  She is hilarious!

Great shots at Aladdin!  I think I'll need to sit there next time.  I sat on the bottom near the front each time.  Next time, higher up I go.  LOL

Your crazy lady story reminds me of what happened at my niece's dance recital a few weeks ago.  This was her first one, but her older sister had been in the same recital for 6 years.  They have always said that photography was allowed, just no flash.  I have gone 7 times before (twice one year, to the matinee and then evening performance) and I have always listened carefully and taken pictures without flash.  This time, an usher came up and told me to put my camera away, saying it was "center" policy!  I was so upset!  I didn't get a single shot of my niece because she hadn't been on yet, I just got my other friends' kids!  And she got out of her dance outfit before I got to her after the show.  I was very, very, very angry!  

But that mother was NUTS, and it seems like the husband is the one teaching the kids respect and manners.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> You are correct about that. Being up close in front of SB Castle at DL is a must than at the MK Cinderella Castle where you have to be back instead of up close. Cinderella Castle is bigger than SB Castle and it is difficult to get the full firework effect when up close where at DL is better up close. Shooting without a ND filter has been nice and I will still continue to try it out for future trips and 4th of July.
> 
> Long shutter speed shots are hit or miss when I read on all these places and books. It does make sense for photographers like you, me, etc. to try to do multiple shots instead of one whole shot (unless you have two cameras during the fireworks and want to shoot one with long exposure and short exposure).
> 
> 
> Very nice pictures at AG. Katie looks very nice with all the princesses that afternoon. I was a little surprised as well when I ate at AG back in November 2013 during lunch that they no longer had the 3 tier appetizer tower and you get a choice between a soup or salad. AG did have the appetizer tower during my June 2013 trip and it was change in less than a year.
> 
> Your pictures of Aladdin are very nice from the Mezzanine level.



I'm thinking I read about that AG menu change not long before our trip so it doesn't surprise me you had it in June but not November.

I really did like sitting in the mezzanine level. It was a great view of the flying carpet.



PrincessInOz said:


> What a shame about that crazy lady in Aladdin.  Seems like she might have been bothered by something and took it out on you.  Despite being 'right', that's still not a pleasant experience to go through.
> And that's just horrible for her to tell her kids to stand up in front of you.  At least the kids knew better.
> 
> 
> Great shots of Aladdin and of Katie posing.  She sure has a great range of facial expressions.



I really couldn't believe the temper tantrum that lady threw. And I did find it amusing that her husband just sat there when she told him to go turn me in. In fact, she had to crawl out over top of him to go report me herself. But I was beyond shocked when she came back in a huff and told her kids to feel free to stand up and block my view if they wanted. I'm still shaking my head 6 months later on that one.

And yes, Katie is quite expressive, don't you think? I love that I can just say "give me a pose" and I never know what I'll get! 



DisneyFreak06 said:


> I love seeing Katie's "selfies" and "posing!"  She is hilarious!
> 
> Great shots at Aladdin!  I think I'll need to sit there next time.  I sat on the bottom near the front each time.  Next time, higher up I go.  LOL
> 
> Your crazy lady story reminds me of what happened at my niece's dance recital a few weeks ago.  This was her first one, but her older sister had been in the same recital for 6 years.  They have always said that photography was allowed, just no flash.  I have gone 7 times before (twice one year, to the matinee and then evening performance) and I have always listened carefully and taken pictures without flash.  This time, an usher came up and told me to put my camera away, saying it was "center" policy!  I was so upset!  I didn't get a single shot of my niece because she hadn't been on yet, I just got my other friends' kids!  And she got out of her dance outfit before I got to her after the show.  I was very, very, very angry!
> 
> But that mother was NUTS, and it seems like the husband is the one teaching the kids respect and manners.



I would have been very unhappy with your dance experience too. I'm sure since it was in the middle of the show, you couldn't exactly have a big discussion with them, but I bet you would have liked to! I'm sure that like me, you love photographing beautiful things and you would have really enjoyed shooting that recital.

I enjoyed that right after the lady in front of me stormed out, the lady sitting right next to me leaned over and introduced herself. She said she didn't even notice I was taking pictures.

It had been a big priority of mine to see and photograph Aladdin. I had planned so carefully to make sure we got it in one of the days it was showing, and we weren't going to make it back over there on another day it was playing. Thankfully Katie wasn't really fazed by any of it.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*







IMG_4867 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Once Aladdin was over, we headed to Disneyland for our Holiday Tour. Earlier in the day Kathy (ksromack) had texted me that she had AP WOC passes for the 9 PM show that night. They had changed their minds about seeing it again, and offered them to us. I had expressed my disappointment on the DLR Holiday thread about how they had closed this show off to non-AP holders, so she knew we had wanted to attend that show. I thought it was incredibly nice of her to offer. Even nicer of her to offer to meet us at our tour check-in spot to give us the tickets and keepsake ornament. It was a great piece of pixie-dust. Thanks again Kathy!

As we waited, I got a view of Katie that has become increasingly common any more.......... In her defense though, I did keep her waiting on more than one occasion chatting with other DISers!



IMG_4871 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





I had scheduled our tour for Friday afternoon knowing that the parks would be very busy. I didn't relish the idea of working our way through heavy crowds, but the ride access that came as part of the tour was much more valuable on a day like this. As was the reserved parade seating.  Our tour guide Karli was sweet, but seemed to forget her commentary several times. He enthusiasm made up for it though and on balance we really enjoyed ourselves. Our first destination? Right back to DCA.



IMG_4919 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4923 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4932 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4933 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4934 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4935 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




After hearing some stories about Christmas at Disneyland in the early years, we stopped in the candy shop. We were treated to chocolate dipped marshmallows. I had to pass since they were peppermint flavored, and I'm just not a fan, but I'm sure they were good. After that we headed back to DL.

We got to hear about Walt's apartment and how during the holiday season they keep a tree in the window instead of the lamp.




IMG_4941 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Then we headed for Adventureland where we got to skip a very long line for Jingle Cruise. Our skipper, Arvin, was one of the best I have ever had. The holiday jokes were corny as expected, but his delivery had me in stitches for the first time in a very long time on that ride. The holiday decorations were minimal, but the entire commentary was holiday themed. It was a great kick-off to our tour. 





IMG_4949 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4953 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4960 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4967 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4970 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4985 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4992 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5015 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*


Next we went through New Orleans Square to see the decorations and hear more stories along the way. Next up was Haunted Mansion Holiday were we got to skip the long queue that extended out into the park walkways. I enjoyed the ride more than I thought I would, given that I'm not a huge NBC fan.






IMG_5021 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5023 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5026 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5038 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5042 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5052 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5058 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5062 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5105 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5118 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5126 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5134 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5138 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5143 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5147 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5152 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5164 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5175 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5193 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5203 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

That was neat that you were able to do the Holiday Tour. The Holiday Tour changed a lot since the last time I done it which was 4 years ago. I might have to think about doing the Holiday Tour again during my holiday trip. Nice pictures from JC and HMH.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> That was neat that you were able to do the Holiday Tour. The Holiday Tour changed a lot since the last time I done it which was 4 years ago. I might have to think about doing the Holiday Tour again during my holiday trip. Nice pictures from JC and HMH.



I'm curious how the tour was different when you did it. We enjoyed it. I'd like to do it again, but am not sure I'd enjoy it as much since we will have heard a lot of the same stories already. I'm thinking we might be better off with a different tour of some sort, but really haven't decided for sure. I think I need to research a bit.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*


Once everyone found the group after HMH, we headed back through Frontierland. It was really packed in the walkway near Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Pretty soon it dawned on me why. They had a bunch of random characters lining the walkway. It was sort of like DL's version of Characterpalooza or something! I had been hoping to meet the Robin Hood characters for years, and there was Prince John and Friar Tuck on my right. Genie and Gepetto were on my left. And those were just the ones I could see. Brer Bear and Fox were also up there somewhere I believe. And there we were on a tour.  Crud. I couldn't help myself and asked Katie to pose with Prince John really quick. Same with Genie and Gepetto. Those were just the ones we could get to quickly without waiting. Things were sort of bottled up anyway so it's not like we could get through there anyway. I did find a character handler on my way through to ask if they would be doing this any other day, but was disappointed to hear it was just something special for that day. Rats. Well, 3 is better than none I guess. We caught up with our group near the gate to Fantasyland...... only to find out she was taking a brief break. OK..... that might have been nice to know before I walked right past the Brers!


Check this out...... we got photobombed by Friar Tuck! 




IMG_5214 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5215 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5218 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


By now it was 5 PM, so when we got going we scooted quickly over to Small World Holiday. We went down the ramp to wait for our turn to board a boat. While we were standing there, the lights suddenly went on. It was amazing, probably the highlight of the trip for m. Being down at the loading dock, we felt totally immersed in the lights. I enjoyed this ride both inside and out. What an amazingly festive experience! Katie enjoyed looking for the Disney characters inside the ride. 





IMG_5226 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5237 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5244 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5249 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5256 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5259 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5273 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5285 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5289 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5313 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5318 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5337 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5349 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5354 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5360 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5366 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5372 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5378 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5387 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5389 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5409 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

Wow the updates are coming fast and furious!  Alright Alright Alright!

Well let's see.  Let's start with the crazy lady.  That's just too bad.  I can't imagine you being that big of a distraction for her to enjoy the show.  

The Holiday Tour looks fun and you got some great shots.  I've never eaten at Ariel's before.  How was the main course?

My two biggest fav's at DL at Christmas time are HM overlay and IASM overlay.  I mean they are drop dead fun for me.  

You continue to rock your Disney photographs.  This is so much fun to see you going through the paces at Disneyland and DCA!!!!!


----------



## petals

I adore your castle and fireworks pictures 

Luvin the idea of the goat selfies. You should post some of them  

Sorry bout the rude lady at Aladdin trying to stop you taking pictures. It happened me on my last chance to ride Snow White's Scary adventures in WDW some child moaned at it's mother that my camera without flash was bothering it and the mother was like I've no doubt she'll stop in a minute glaring at me. I felt bad because I was on my own so didn't take any more pictures and it was my last time to go on the ride  

Not liking the idea of them keeping a tree in the window at Walt's apartment during holiday season. We're going in November. I want to see the lamp not a tree! 

Luvin the Small World pics as well.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I'm curious how the tour was different when you did it. We enjoyed it. I'd like to do it again, but am not sure I'd enjoy it as much since we will have heard a lot of the same stories already. I'm thinking we might be better off with a different tour of some sort, but really haven't decided for sure. I think I need to research a bit.



Did your Tour Guide take you to DCA first when you started the tour? When I did the tour back in 2009, DCA was under construction and the tour was only in DL. I am out of touch on the tour since the DCA expansion is all finished in 2012. I might consider it now with the tour going into DCA where it was only DL back in the days. Some people do enjoy the tour like me and some don't like it as well. Disney's Happiest Haunts tour is a very popular one during the Halloween season. 

Your pictures from the HMH with the Sigma f/1.4 lens are very nice and clear. I will have to consider renting one of those lenses one day.


----------



## Mkrop

Love it!


----------



## YodasMom

Love your recent photos, Janet!  IASW is amazing with the holiday overlay!  They had shut it down my last day there in October to do the makeover.  Would love to see it some time!  

I saw HM with the NBC overly also in October.  I'm not a fan of NBC either but it was better than I expected.  Looking forward to seeing their regular version of HM in a couple of weeks!  At least DL did a little more for JC's overlay than WDW did this past Christmas since I couldn't really see any difference other than the boats, themselves, had a holiday name!

I think you would enjoy the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps" tour, if you haven't done that. I would wait till Club 33 is done, in case they return there, though.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Wow the updates are coming fast and furious!  Alright Alright Alright!
> 
> Well let's see.  Let's start with the crazy lady.  That's just too bad.  I can't imagine you being that big of a distraction for her to enjoy the show.
> 
> The Holiday Tour looks fun and you got some great shots.  I've never eaten at Ariel's before.  How was the main course?
> 
> My two biggest fav's at DL at Christmas time are HM overlay and IASM overlay.  I mean they are drop dead fun for me.
> 
> You continue to rock your Disney photographs.  This is so much fun to see you going through the paces at Disneyland and DCA!!!!!




I know...... I decided if I didn't get moving I'd never get through this before our next trip! And I love that doing the TR forces me to sift through and edit all my photos.

I really enjoyed the 2 holiday overlays as well. As I said, I'm not a huge NBC fan, but it's hard to resist the detailed and colorful overlay. Of course, I'm still sad that it means we don't get to experience traditional HM, especially since we'll be back during the holiday season again this year and miss it again.

Now IASW...... I didn't care one bit that we had to miss the traditional ride. Probably because so much of the original ride is still there to see, just decorated for Christmas. But that ride really turned out to be the highlight of the trip for me, both inside and out.

And I think I had the barbeque tri-tip for lunch, but don't remember too much about it. I do remember that I loved the salad so much I ate Katie's too. I think she was on strike over the appetizer tower.  Actually there was something on it she didn't like, maybe some nuts or cranberries or something?

And thanks for the encouraging words as always. It was great to finally get a longer stay at DL. We've been 4 times before this, but they were pretty quick visits, usually just a couple days.



petals said:


> I adore your castle and fireworks pictures
> 
> Luvin the idea of the goat selfies. You should post some of them
> 
> Sorry bout the rude lady at Aladdin trying to stop you taking pictures. It happened me on my last chance to ride Snow White's Scary adventures in WDW some child moaned at it's mother that my camera without flash was bothering it and the mother was like I've no doubt she'll stop in a minute glaring at me. I felt bad because I was on my own so didn't take any more pictures and it was my last time to go on the ride
> 
> Not liking the idea of them keeping a tree in the window at Walt's apartment during holiday season. We're going in November. I want to see the lamp not a tree!
> 
> Luvin the Small World pics as well.



LOL, I'll have to ask if Katie wants to send me some of the goat selfies to share. 

That really is disappointing about your last ride on SW. I'd be upset too. I bet the girl has just heard her mom complain so much about other people taking pictures that it's second nature to her. Mom probably left out the part about only the flash being the issue. And seriously........ there are so many flash users out there to complain about, no need to include the people actually following the rules!

I bet Walt's lamp is still up in the apartment. Maybe you could take the tour that includes seeing that area (I bet YodasMom or Jenseib can confirm if that's the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour????)



mvf-m11c said:


> Did your Tour Guide take you to DCA first when you started the tour? When I did the tour back in 2009, DCA was under construction and the tour was only in DL. I am out of touch on the tour since the DCA expansion is all finished in 2012. I might consider it now with the tour going into DCA where it was only DL back in the days. Some people do enjoy the tour like me and some don't like it as well. Disney's Happiest Haunts tour is a very popular one during the Halloween season.
> 
> Your pictures from the HMH with the Sigma f/1.4 lens are very nice and clear. I will have to consider renting one of those lenses one day.




If I recall properly, we pretty much headed straight for the exit and over to DCA. We didn't really spend a long time over there though, just a few stops in the Carthay Circle area. I enjoyed it, and would do it again. Just not sure yet if we'll do it again this coming year. It would likely just feel like too much of a repeat. Does anyone know if they tend to change things up on the tours from year to year? I'm sure I'd love the Happiest Haunts tour though and hope to get there at the right time to do that some year.

I do love my Sigma 30mm f/1.4. Since they came out with the new version, I do hear about people getting decent deals on the older model. If I was going to rent though, I'd probably be looking around to see if you can find the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8. I love the idea of finally being able to shoot the dark rides with a little bit of focus range flexibility. I shoot IASW with my 2.8 lens and love the variety of shots I can get with more range.



Mkrop said:


> Love it!



Thanks!  Glad you're still along and didn't give up on me!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Love your recent photos, Janet!  IASW is amazing with the holiday overlay!  They had shut it down my last day there in October to do the makeover.  Would love to see it some time!
> 
> I saw HM with the NBC overly also in October.  I'm not a fan of NBC either but it was better than I expected.  Looking forward to seeing their regular version of HM in a couple of weeks!  At least DL did a little more for JC's overlay than WDW did this past Christmas since I couldn't really see any difference other than the boats, themselves, had a holiday name!
> 
> I think you would enjoy the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps" tour, if you haven't done that. I would wait till Club 33 is done, in case they return there, though.



Thanks Karen.  I'm sure you know I was in my element riding through taking pictures of those gorgeous rides I had never seen before. I give both a huge thumbs up! Bummer that you had to miss IASW. I hope you can get back for that sometime.

As I mentioned, the biggest deal to me was having to miss traditional HM. We last did it December 2012. Now it looks like fall 2015 will be the next time we see it. 

I'm really considering the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour. Do you know when Club 33 is supposed to be done?


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> I bet Walt's lamp is still up in the apartment. Maybe you could take the tour that includes seeing that area (I bet YodasMom or Jenseib can confirm if that's the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour????)



Yes, Walt's lamp is still in his apartment. During the holidays, they move it to the side so it's against a wall, but it is still there.  They move it right back in front of the window after the holidays.  It will be there when I'm there again in 2 weeks  for ABD.

If you take Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, you will get a photo with you and the lamp in the background.


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Yes, Walt's lamp is still in his apartment. During the holidays, they move it to the side so it's against a wall, but it is still there.  They move it right back in front of the window after the holidays.  It will be there when I'm there again in 2 weeks  for ABD.
> 
> If you take Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, you will get a photo with you and the lamp in the background.



That was quick. Thanks Karen!


----------



## PHXscuba

I can't remember everything from our Holiday Tour in 2010, but I'm certain we didn't go over to DCA. And obviously there was no Jungle Cruise overlay before this last Christmas. So those were two additions.

Too bad about the lady in Aladdin. I've never minded people near me snapping photos quietly unless they are getting in front of me or checking their very-bright viewscreen every time. Or the iPad people with their bright 8-inch screens held at head-level.

Your daughter and the "posing" photos reminded me very much of my own DD14, goofy attitude, tall, smiley and skinny. And loving Disney. 

PHXscuba


----------



## missangelalexis

Bummer about the menu change at AG  

Love all the pictures of Katie in front of the tree haha

Wow what a rude lady! But glad you got to see the carpet fly!

Great pictures of the Haunted Mansion, I would love to see the NBC overlay one day. 

Woah awesome characters you stumbled upon, sorry you couldn't spend more time with them!


----------



## PrincessInOz

That common pose of Katies - I know it well.  My DS13 rocks that pose too.  *sigh*  






Fantastic pictures of IaSW and HM.  I too love the holiday overlays of that ride at DLR.  It's one of the reasons why I love DLR so much.....the seasonal changes make it so much more special.


----------



## petals

YodasMom said:


> Yes, Walt's lamp is still in his apartment. During the holidays, they move it to the side so it's against a wall, but it is still there.  They move it right back in front of the window after the holidays.  It will be there when I'm there again in 2 weeks  for ABD.
> 
> If you take Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, you will get a photo with you and the lamp in the background.



Oh yay.. Momma agreed to do that tour as well 



mom2rtk said:


> LOL, I'll have to ask if Katie wants to send me some of the goat selfies to share.
> 
> That really is disappointing about your last ride on SW. I'd be upset too. I bet the girl has just heard her mom complain so much about other people taking pictures that it's second nature to her. Mom probably left out the part about only the flash being the issue. And seriously........ there are so many flash users out there to complain about, no need to include the people actually following the rules!



Oh she should share they'd be fun  

I know I was so disappointed that I couldn't get more pics because of her


----------



## rndmr2

Great last couple of updates! I love the pics of the Holiday overlays at Haunted Mansion, and Small World. I wish they did those at WDW. Especially the Small World one. 

The tour overall sounds like fun too.


----------



## Disney Khaleesi

Subbing in! 

I will be entirely honest, on my last WDW trip I took a few selfies with some of the ducks in Epcot...my Dad was NOT amused!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Great shots!  I love that you did the Holiday tour; maybe one day! 

One of my favorite things to do at DL is search for the characters in It's a Small World!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I was hoping to find some sort of smiley to insert here. You know, since the DIS doesn't have a cow smiley. Then I decided to google "cow selfie" to see what I could find. I really did expect to come up empty. Who knew it's really a "thing"?????
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2531243/Animals-dont-want-craze-selfies-Farmers-self-portraits-reluctant-looking-dogs-cows.html
> 
> Still though, you know I need to see your take on it, right?
> 
> And you sell yourself short. With a tripod, you'd take great photos of the fireworks. But thank you.



You crack me up!  And that is so funny!

You have been an updating fool lately!
I am loving all the pictures....they are just gorgeous! The castle shots, the characters, jungle cruise....Small world, Haunted Mansion....All fabulous!
I am not a NBC fan either,(I thought I was the only one) but it does look really neat with that overlay.
That toru looks like a lot of fun too. I just need to get there during a holiday now!

What a bummr you saw all those rare characters and couldn't stop!At least you got a few shots in.


----------



## mom2rtk

PHXscuba said:


> I can't remember everything from our Holiday Tour in 2010, but I'm certain we didn't go over to DCA. And obviously there was no Jungle Cruise overlay before this last Christmas. So those were two additions.
> 
> Too bad about the lady in Aladdin. I've never minded people near me snapping photos quietly unless they are getting in front of me or checking their very-bright viewscreen every time. Or the iPad people with their bright 8-inch screens held at head-level.
> 
> Your daughter and the "posing" photos reminded me very much of my own DD14, goofy attitude, tall, smiley and skinny. And loving Disney.
> 
> PHXscuba




I'm definitely with you on the bright screens and ipads. That problem has really exploded in recent years too since everyone has a phone or ipad with them any more. And I turn my review screen off when I shoot in a dark place. Honestly, I'm not that great at adjusting on the fly anyway, so I use semi-automatic mode (aperture or shutter priority) and rely on the camera to do some of the thinking for me so I can still enjoy the show.

And aren't we lucky to have 14 year olds (near 14 year old in my case) who can still love Disney? 



missangelalexis said:


> Bummer about the menu change at AG
> 
> Love all the pictures of Katie in front of the tree haha
> 
> Wow what a rude lady! But glad you got to see the carpet fly!
> 
> Great pictures of the Haunted Mansion, I would love to see the NBC overlay one day.
> 
> Woah awesome characters you stumbled upon, sorry you couldn't spend more time with them!



I need to keep an eye on the AG menu. Maybe it will change back before we get there again!   

The carpet flying was really a great moment, especially after missing it on 2 prior trips. The rude lady is just a funny Disney memory now.



PrincessInOz said:


> That common pose of Katies - I know it well.  My DS13 rocks that pose too.  *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic pictures of IaSW and HM.  I too love the holiday overlays of that ride at DLR.  It's one of the reasons why I love DLR so much.....the seasonal changes make it so much more special.



So much just seems universal to us parents of young teens, doesn't it? It's new to us though since the boys didn't have phones yet at that age. They didn't really even want them. Timmy got his in high school and uses it a lot, but he isn't glued to it. Robbie only carries one on his way to and from school because we make him.

Seeing the holiday overlays really did add so much to the trip for us, especially IASW. It was almost like having Osborne Lights inside the MK. 



petals said:


> Oh yay.. Momma agreed to do that tour as well
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she should share they'd be fun
> 
> I know I was so disappointed that I couldn't get more pics because of her



I'll ask Katie about the goat selfies.

And YEAH that you get to do the tour!  You'll really enjoy it.


----------



## mom2rtk

rndmr2 said:


> Great last couple of updates! I love the pics of the Holiday overlays at Haunted Mansion, and Small World. I wish they did those at WDW. Especially the Small World one.
> 
> The tour overall sounds like fun too.



I really do get that WDW is aimed more at first time visitors, but I also wish they'd do more things like the overlays. It adds so much for frequent visitors. Honestly, part of the reason we enjoyed DLR so much is that even going to WDW once a year it had started seeming "same old same old" in some ways. I would love it if they'd change things up a bit more.



Disney Khaleesi said:


> Subbing in!
> 
> I will be entirely honest, on my last WDW trip I took a few selfies with some of the ducks in Epcot...my Dad was NOT amused!



 OK, now I have to decide whether to share that tidbit with Katie. She would be all over it!



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Great shots!  I love that you did the Holiday tour; maybe one day!
> 
> One of my favorite things to do at DL is search for the characters in It's a Small World!



There was SO much to see in IASW between the dolls and the Christmas decorations that I'm sure we missed some of the character dolls. I know some people don't like them, but we think they're adorable. We did that ride at least 3 times and I still think we missed some.



jenseib said:


> You crack me up!  And that is so funny!
> 
> You have been an updating fool lately!
> I am loving all the pictures....they are just gorgeous! The castle shots, the characters, jungle cruise....Small world, Haunted Mansion....All fabulous!
> I am not a NBC fan either,(I thought I was the only one) but it does look really neat with that overlay.
> That toru looks like a lot of fun too. I just need to get there during a holiday now!
> 
> What a bummr you saw all those rare characters and couldn't stop!At least you got a few shots in.



I really need to get going with another update too. This was just day 2 of 5 park days. I still have a lot of ground to cover. Of course, I think this was our longest day. And it's not over yet!

Thanks for the comments on the photos. It's a great place to be with a camera, isn't it? Especially at Christmas. 

And why am I not surprised you don't like NBC either. We seem to be on the same wavelength so often.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*

When we came out, it was almost time for the parade, and it was awesome to walk out and find our chairs reserved and waiting for us. We sat down, and were handed mugs of hot chocolate. We took a few photos and the parade started a few minutes later. I enjoyed photographing the night parade from there, although would have preferred if the parade was going the opposite direction. It came from Main Street so it was harder to get the shots with the Small World facade behind. But there was no arguing it was an absolutely magical experience. 






IMG_5446 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5428 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5450 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5462 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5473 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5477 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5483 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5487 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5512 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5517 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5526 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5534 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5542 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5548 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5552 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5561 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5563 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5577 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5597 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5605 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5617 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5622 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5635 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5639 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*


More parade photos:





IMG_5652 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5664 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5671 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5677 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5681 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5692 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5701 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5706 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5710 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5719 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5723 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5725 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5731 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5732 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5738 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5739 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5742 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5747 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I was so wrapped up in photographing the reindeer, I didn't get a decent shot of Santa. Not to worry though, we made a point of watching during the daytime another day so you'll get to see him later.

We LOVE the Christmas parade at WDW. We loved this one too, for different reasons. Of course, my favorite elements are the Toy Soldiers, the dancing reindeer and the gingerbread cookies, and we enjoyed seeing them at DLR too. Katie fell in love with the dancing snowmen too, and if I had to guess, she'd probably prefer this parade because of it.


----------



## Woth2982

Such great photo of the parade! I agree having it go the other way to get SW in the background would have been cool. SW looks so great with its xmas overlay. I also love the HM makeover. I was stunned at how much detail went into it when they re-do it. It is always closed Labor Day when I go there. Gonna have to try and made a Nov/Dec trip out there again.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Wonderful parade pictures.  Great shots!  Seems like reserved seating might be the way to go.  Did you think it was worth it?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

WOW!!!

Beautiful parade pictures!!!! 

And I just googled to see how many characters are hidden and there are a few that I don't think I found... and maybe some stretches too!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Woth2982 said:


> Such great photo of the parade! I agree having it go the other way to get SW in the background would have been cool. SW looks so great with its xmas overlay. I also love the HM makeover. I was stunned at how much detail went into it when they re-do it. It is always closed Labor Day when I go there. Gonna have to try and made a Nov/Dec trip out there again.



Thanks! What we figured out about the parade is that it alternates. One time it comes from Main Street, the next time it turns around and goes back the other way. Completely different from WDW where it circles around backstage and starts in the same spot again. And there is an afternoon parade in the lineup too. So very hard to keep up with where it's coming from next, especially if there's been a weather issue that cancels a showing.



PrincessInOz said:


> Wonderful parade pictures.  Great shots!  Seems like reserved seating might be the way to go.  Did you think it was worth it?



Thanks PiO! I really think it was more than worth it. I have struggled with whether we would spend the money to do it again. I'm leaning toward not doing it just because the anecdotal stuff on the tour would be likely duplicated. And I think I want to shoot the night parade over on Main Street this time. But if you haven't done the tour, it's definitely worth doing at least once.

Jen and Karen, do either of you know if you get parade seating with any of the other tours? 



DisneyFreak06 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Beautiful parade pictures!!!!
> 
> And I just googled to see how many characters are hidden and there are a few that I don't think I found... and maybe some stretches too!!



Thanks Tina!

And what a great idea. An IASW character scavenger hunt. Katie and I can have some real fun with that next time!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> And what a great idea. An *IASW character scavenger hunt*. Katie and I can have some real fun with that next time!



I did this at HKDL in 2012.  My DS is still contemplating reporting me for child cruelty.
I made him go through the ride 3 times in a row.


----------



## petals

Luv luv LUV you're parade pics. OMG can't wait to see all this for myself.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> I did this at HKDL in 2012.  My DS is still contemplating reporting me for child cruelty.
> I made him go through the ride 3 times in a row.






We rode it 3 times on this trip, but never back to back. In fact, I decided there was no better way to end a park day than by riding IASW Holiday at night. Next time I want to ride the train through there at night when the lights are on. I saw it go through several times. It looks cool.




petals said:


> Luv luv LUV you're parade pics. OMG can't wait to see all this for myself.



you are going to LOVE it!


----------



## jenseib

I am loving the parade shots.  My favorite are the toy soldiers and I assume they are just as awesome there too!

Now I want to go back at Christmas time even more!


----------



## ArwenMarie

All caught up!
Great stuff!
The goat pictures are adorable


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I am loving the parade shots.  My favorite are the toy soldiers and I assume they are just as awesome there too!
> 
> Now I want to go back at Christmas time even more!




Thanks Jen. The toy soldiers have always been my favorite. It was great to see them at DL after enjoying them at WDW so many years.

I see a little room left in your signature. Why not find a way to add a December trip? 



ArwenMarie said:


> All caught up!
> Great stuff!
> The goat pictures are adorable &#55357;&#56842;



Thanks ArwenMarie! Thanks for not giving up on me. It takes me a while to get going sometimes but it always gets done.

Glad you liked the goat pics. Now if I can just talk my daughter out of some goat selfies......... Come to think of it, I'm not sure if I've even seen them.


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --*

Several things, as I remember them (and I am sure I will forget something!):

1.  First of all, in the last photo of you and Katie in front of the floral Mickey/Train Station backdrop -- in this post -- I noticed that there are tiny characters on top of the station, near the top of the photo!  I saw Mickey and Pluto in Santa hats and, I think, Minnie too.  Were those enhancements added in to the photo after the fact?  Was I merely seeing things and imagining characters where there were none?

Now you know that I am all about spotting details at DLR, but if those characters have been on top of the train station the whole time then I have clearly been slipping!



2.  Your Haunted Mansion Holiday photos are amazing!  There are a couple of shots that you got of the details in the ballroom/dining room that are fantastic, because they show those details up close -- some of which I have not been able to see too well on the ride because my eyesight is not that great!  

I've always told people about the hidden "snowdrift" Mickey in that same ballroom/dining room scene (which actually looks more like a hidden cotton ball Mickey or a hidden bath rug Mickey, and _is only there during the holiday season -- not during Halloween Time_!!!) but I've never been able to see what was surrounding the hidden Mickey all that well while on the ride!

Please post those HMH photos when we get to that Theme Week in the Superthread!



3.  Your IASWH photos are, of course, stunning -- especially the shots of the façade at night.  Absolutely breathtaking and crystal clear.  Unlike the lights on the Castle, the lights on IASWH, thankfully, have not been thinned out or toned down.  Thank heavens for small miracles! I never, ever get tired of gazing at that glorious, colorful sight after dark!


4.  The crazy Aladdin lady... Okay, where to start on that one?   You are a more poised and graceful individual than I.  I am too mouthy for my own good, I think, and I would have had to deliver a few sarcastic, snarky "pearls of wisdom" in Crazy Lady's direction -- especially after she instructed her kids to stand and block your view, and as soon as the show was over.

What was her specific issue?  Was it the sound of your camera?  Was it that deafening?  She just sounds ridiculous, and I'm sure she had some other issues going on.


5.  Since I know my first "cameo appearance" in your trip is coming up very soon, I wanted to mention now -- in case you end up forgetting the names -- that the people who were with me in NOS when I saw you the second time were DIS'ers *PHXscuba, funatdisney and DizNee Luver*!!!



6.  You were asking about the Olaf "sandman" in the Superthread after I mentioned it.  I just wanted to make sure you didn't miss my reply to you in this post, as I included a couple of links to photos of the sand sculpture, before and after.

Wouldn't it have been cool if the sculptor created a whole set of sand characters?


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> If I recall properly, we pretty much headed straight for the exit and over to DCA. We didn't really spend a long time over there though, just a few stops in the Carthay Circle area. I enjoyed it, and would do it again. Just not sure yet if we'll do it again this coming year. It would likely just feel like too much of a repeat. Does anyone know if they tend to change things up on the tours from year to year? I'm sure I'd love the Happiest Haunts tour though and hope to get there at the right time to do that some year.
> 
> I do love my Sigma 30mm f/1.4. Since they came out with the new version, I do hear about people getting decent deals on the older model. If I was going to rent though, I'd probably be looking around to see if you can find the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8. I love the idea of finally being able to shoot the dark rides with a little bit of focus range flexibility. I shoot IASW with my 2.8 lens and love the variety of shots I can get with more range.



After seeing the pictures when you were back at DCA, it was nice to have the tour to go to DCA. If the Holiday tour changes this year, it doesn't make sense to do it again after one year. I don't do a lot of tour at the parks but it is always nice to do try a different tour.

I will have to think about trying the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens one day with all the reviews about it. It is nice to be able to take pictures with f/1.8 and be able to zoom in and out.


Very nice pictures from "A Christmas Fantasy" parade at night. The spot for the guests who do the Holiday tour is a very nice area to watch the parade. I am a fan of the Christmas Fantasy parade at DL during the holiday season but it was a little disappointing last year with the changes to the characters on the floats.


----------



## AprilRenee

Wow! Those are beautiful parade pics. I felt like I was right there! 
I like how they have the parade all lit up with external lights instead of spectromagic-esque lights. Does disney world do that too for party evening parades? I've only ever seen spectro and electrical light parade at wdw.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Several things, as I remember them (and I am sure I will forget something!):
> 
> 1.  First of all, in the last photo of you and Katie in front of the floral Mickey/Train Station backdrop -- in this post -- I noticed that there are tiny characters on top of the station, near the top of the photo!  I saw Mickey and Pluto in Santa hats and, I think, Minnie too.  Were those enhancements added in to the photo after the fact?  Was I merely seeing things and imagining characters where there were none?
> 
> Now you know that I am all about spotting details at DLR, but if those characters have been on top of the train station the whole time then I have clearly been slipping!
> 
> 
> 2.  Your Haunted Mansion Holiday photos are amazing!  There are a couple of shots that you got of the details in the ballroom/dining room that are fantastic, because they show those details up close -- some of which I have not been able to see too well on the ride because my eyesight is not that great!
> 
> I've always told people about the hidden "snowdrift" Mickey in that same ballroom/dining room scene (which actually looks more like a hidden cotton ball Mickey or a hidden bath rug Mickey, and _is only there during the holiday season -- not during Halloween Time_!!!) but I've never been able to see what was surrounding the hidden Mickey all that well while on the ride!
> 
> Please post those HMH photos when we get to that Theme Week in the Superthread!
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Your IASWH photos are, of course, stunning -- especially the shots of the façade at night.  Absolutely breathtaking and crystal clear.  Unlike the lights on the Castle, the lights on IASWH, thankfully, have not been thinned out or toned down.  Thank heavens for small miracles! I never, ever get tired of gazing at that glorious, colorful sight after dark!
> 
> 
> 4.  The crazy Aladdin lady... Okay, where to start on that one?   You are a more poised and graceful individual than I.  I am too mouthy for my own good, I think, and I would have had to deliver a few sarcastic, snarky "pearls of wisdom" in Crazy Lady's direction -- especially after she instructed her kids to stand and block your view, and as soon as the show was over.
> 
> What was her specific issue?  Was it the sound of your camera?  Was it that deafening?  She just sounds ridiculous, and I'm sure she had some other issues going on.
> 
> 
> 5.  Since I know my first "cameo appearance" in your trip is coming up very soon, I wanted to mention now -- in case you end up forgetting the names -- that the people who were with me in NOS when I saw you the second time were DIS'ers *PHXscuba, funatdisney and DizNee Luver*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  You were asking about the Olaf "sandman" in the Superthread after I mentioned it.  I just wanted to make sure you didn't miss my reply to you in this post, as I included a couple of links to photos of the sand sculpture, before and after.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been cool if the sculptor created a whole set of sand characters?



Well Sherry, just to keep things interesting........ those are not a photoshop trick. They are actually there. And check out the tiny characters on the train station in this post. Katie actually noticed that when we were there and said something about them changing, but I thought she was imagining things. I didn't think to compare photos until you brought this up. I wonder if poor Goofy fell off or something! 

So glad you are enjoying the photos. I am looking forward to posting some photos during theme week. Now that summer vacation is over, I'm looking forward to focusing on our December Disney trip, and that's a great way to get in the mood! 

I'm so glad they apparently haven't done anything to diminish the light display at IASW. It truly is remarkable and it needs to just stay that way. I had planned to set up some tripod shots there, but just didn't get to it. I was pretty happy with the handheld ones though. 

Now..... crazy Aladdin lady. She really caught me off guard, so I'm not sure I remember exactly what she said. But I think she was complaining about the sound of the shutter. And no, it was not deafening.  Remember, the lady in the seat right next to me said she didn't even realize I was taking photos. And I'm guessing the crazy lady has a history of that sort of thing, which is why he didn't go address it with an usher when she told him to. She ended up crawling out over top of him when he wouldn't go.

And bless you Sherry! How did you know I had been racking my brain trying to remember the IDs of the people I met that day. Thank you!

And thanks so much for sharing those links to the Olaf sandman photos. How cute is that?  And I agree..... it would be so cool to do some other Disney characters in sand for summer. Might as well have something positive going for dealing with all that heat.



mvf-m11c said:


> After seeing the pictures when you were back at DCA, it was nice to have the tour to go to DCA. If the Holiday tour changes this year, it doesn't make sense to do it again after one year. I don't do a lot of tour at the parks but it is always nice to do try a different tour.
> 
> I will have to think about trying the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens one day with all the reviews about it. It is nice to be able to take pictures with f/1.8 and be able to zoom in and out.
> 
> 
> Very nice pictures from "A Christmas Fantasy" parade at night. The spot for the guests who do the Holiday tour is a very nice area to watch the parade. I am a fan of the Christmas Fantasy parade at DL during the holiday season but it was a little disappointing last year with the changes to the characters on the floats.




Yeah, the more I think about it, as much as I loved the ride and parade access on a busy park day, I just can't justify doing the same tour again. It will have to be another tour or none at all.

I don't know what I'd think of having such a small zoom range with that Sigma lens. But I really just want access to a much wider field of view in a fast lens. If there was a 1.8 18mm prime, I'd probably have bought one years ago. I love wide shots. And I love fast lenses. 

What sort of changes did they make to the characters on the floats in the Christmas parade? I know that's exactly the sort of thing that I noticed at the WDW parade. One of the big advantages of heading to DLR was that all the holiday offerings were new to us.




AprilRenee said:


> Wow! Those are beautiful parade pics. I felt like I was right there!
> I like how they have the parade all lit up with external lights instead of spectromagic-esque lights. Does disney world do that too for party evening parades? I've only ever seen spectro and electrical light parade at wdw.



Thanks so much! I appreciate the kind words.

The WDW Christmas parade is similar in terms of lighting. Some floats have spotlights, and the parade route has some external lighting. It's still hard to photograph though since some elements look better without a flash, and some really need a little bit of flash.


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --*

Well, you have confirmed my suspicions.  My eye for detail is slipping!  I arrived at DLR on 12/8, and I must have walked right past those characters on top of the train station (which, to my knowledge, were totally new last year, unless I have been overlooking them for years).  

Then again, I am surprised the characters stayed up there.  The poor reindeer positioned in front of the GCH took a beating, and one of them went flying when a heavy wind gust knocked it over!  Maybe that's what happened to Goofy?  Maybe he got taken out by some wind?

I think it would have been a very creative idea to have a whole sand character display - at least the main characters, in any case, with Olaf sort of holding court in the middle or something.  Maybe it's something DLR will consider doing in future summers.

I had a feeling that you would need a reminder of who I was with when we ran into you in NOS!  You met a lot of people on your trip!

It's funny because I, of course, saw you and Katie two more times after meeting you on 12/8, and I saw Kathy/ksromack (without knowing for sure it was Kathy) before the 12/8 meet-up, as she and her DH had been on the same ride that I was on.  I also ran into her DH again on the way to the PPH Business Center.  But I never saw Kim (kmedina) and her family again after the 12/8 meet.  She posted in the Superthread, of course, but I fully expected to see her somewhere else since I saw you repeatedly and even saw Kathy's husband again.

It's wild how, in a place as big as DLR, we can keep running into the same people over and over (like you ran into Wendy), or we seem to see the same strangers over and over, but then if we actually set out to try to find someone we probably could not do it.  It would be like finding a needle in a haystack!


----------



## missangelalexis

AMAZING parade pictures, felt like I was right there watching!


----------



## BebopAngel88

I LOVE how you stood up to that mean woman! I just can't believe how rude she was and especially in front of your daughter. Some nerve!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I loved the parade pictures so much that I had to go back and look at them again!  

Wow.  Just WOW.  Did you use the 17-55 2.8 lens for it?  Obviously it wasn't open all the way because the pictures are so clear.  What settings did you use?


----------



## mom2rtk

Sorry to leave things hanging again. I was feeling under the weather most of the week. Time for catch-up again! 




Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Well, you have confirmed my suspicions.  My eye for detail is slipping!  I arrived at DLR on 12/8, and I must have walked right past those characters on top of the train station (which, to my knowledge, were totally new last year, unless I have been overlooking them for years).
> 
> Then again, I am surprised the characters stayed up there.  The poor reindeer positioned in front of the GCH took a beating, and one of them went flying when a heavy wind gust knocked it over!  Maybe that's what happened to Goofy?  Maybe he got taken out by some wind?
> 
> Well, then my mind is slipping too. Because Katie is the one who had to point out the change in characters to me. And if that's the case, it will be interesting to see if they put them back this year.
> 
> I think it would have been a very creative idea to have a whole sand character display - at least the main characters, in any case, with Olaf sort of holding court in the middle or something.  Maybe it's something DLR will consider doing in future summers.
> 
> I told Katie about the Olaf sandman. She said she couldn't wait to see him in December. Then I had to break it to her he might be gone by then. She hopes they do something Olaf then. Hopefully with it being holiday time they will. She's a big fan and has been working on "In Summer" as her next piano piece.
> 
> I had a feeling that you would need a reminder of who I was with when we ran into you in NOS!  You met a lot of people on your trip!
> 
> Oh yeah..... just reference the above comment about the slipping mind!
> 
> It's funny because I, of course, saw you and Katie two more times after meeting you on 12/8, and I saw Kathy/ksromack (without knowing for sure it was Kathy) before the 12/8 meet-up, as she and her DH had been on the same ride that I was on.  I also ran into her DH again on the way to the PPH Business Center.  But I never saw Kim (kmedina) and her family again after the 12/8 meet.  She posted in the Superthread, of course, but I fully expected to see her somewhere else since I saw you repeatedly and even saw Kathy's husband again.
> 
> It's wild how, in a place as big as DLR, we can keep running into the same people over and over (like you ran into Wendy), or seem the same strangers over and over, but then if we actually set out to try to find someone we probably could not do it.  It would be like finding a needle in a haystack!



I agree. Even if I don't know somebody, I seem to notice them over and over. Thankfully I didn't notice my Aladdin friend again though! 



missangelalexis said:


> AMAZING parade pictures, felt like I was right there watching!



Thanks so much! It's really hard for me to sit there watching that parade and NOT want to take a bunch of photos.



BebopAngel88 said:


> I LOVE how you stood up to that mean woman! I just can't believe how rude she was and especially in front of your daughter. Some nerve!



Thank you! I don't think Katie was too fazed by the whole thing. She's used to me speaking up when I need to. But I really did feel bad for her poor kids. There's no way this was the first time she's pulled this sort of thing. He husband just ignored her, and I think you have to build up to that sort of thing. 



DisneyFreak06 said:


> I loved the parade pictures so much that I had to go back and look at them again!
> 
> Wow.  Just WOW.  Did you use the 17-55 2.8 lens for it?  Obviously it wasn't open all the way because the pictures are so clear.  What settings did you use?



Thanks Tina!  I did use the Canon 17-55 f/2.8. And I did shoot wide open at 2.8 and 1600 ISO for most of my shots. Part way though I did decide that a few of the wandering characters needed a bit of flash, so I swapped to a smaller aperture and a bit of flash. But I do typically decrease the flash exposure compensation when I do that so I can still get some of the ambient background light to show up.

In case you don't know, any photo you see me post is clickable. It will take you to Flickr where I post them and the settings are listed right there. I LOVE that feature and check out settings any time I see something interesting posted.  Of course, it won't tell you if I knew what I was doing or if it was one of those shots I just totally lucked into!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2014 Continued:*

OK, this is starting to seem like the day that just won't end! LOL. It sort of seemed that way at the time too. But we had a ball, and knew that we were taking the next day off, so we went for it.

The parade ended in Fantasyland around 6:15 and we headed for the exit so we could still make our RSR FP time. I enjoyed that ride at night a lot, but it took a full 30 minutes in the FP line. And the area was just too crowded, and we were in too much of a hurry to get to fully appreciate the neon beauty. I really would like to go back closer to closing some night when I can take it all in better.



IMG_5758 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5761 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5767 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5774 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5780 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5784 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5794 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5821 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5825 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Once our ride was over, we really didn't have time to spare. We needed to check in to see WOC.  We were in line by 7:30 for the 9 PM show, but still behind a pretty decent sized crowd. Katie was hungry, so we bought hot dogs and wolfed them down while standing in line. We were let in around 8. I had wanted a spot by a rail, but of course those went quickly and we made a spur of the moment decision to head for the wet zone down front. Even those spots were almost gone. It was a long hour waiting for the show to get under way. We had been on our feet on the go since before 8 that morning. But I enjoyed the show. I enjoyed being close to the action down front too. It was cold, but it wasn't windy so we didn't get too wet. I can't wait to get back and see the regular version of WOC. 




IMG_5854 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5867 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5870 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5882 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5911 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5943 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5987 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Friday December 6, 2014 Continued:*





IMG_6012 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6018 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6021 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6035 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6042 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6050 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6051 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6057 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6058 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6060 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6072 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6077 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6078 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6120 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6121 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6150 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6157 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6168 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I sure wish I had captured the entire "Happy Holiday" message on this shot!



IMG_6180 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6185 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


And I can see on these photos that my lens was starting to get a little wet, or fogged, or something:



IMG_6186 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6189 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6195 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6196 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We exited through the Grand Californian and grabbed some hot chocolate at Whitewater Snacks on our way out. My feet were more than ready for a break the next day.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Very nice! WOC looks amazing!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mom2rtk said:


> Sorry to leave things hanging again. I was feeling under the weather most of the week. Time for catch-up again!



Sorry you weren't feeling well, but I'm happy you're feeling better!



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Tina!  I did use the Canon 17-55 f/2.8. And I did shoot wide open at 2.8 and 1600 ISO for most of my shots. Part way though I did decide that a few of the wandering characters needed a bit of flash, so I swapped to a smaller aperture and a bit of flash. But I do typically decrease the flash exposure compensation when I do that so I can still get some of the ambient background light to show up.
> 
> In case you don't know, any photo you see me post is clickable. It will take you to Flickr where I post them and the settings are listed right there. I LOVE that feature and check out settings any time I see something interesting posted.  Of course, it won't tell you if I knew what I was doing or if it was one of those shots I just totally lucked into!



Actually, I did try to get the exif information, but for some reason I didn't notice that you could scroll down!    Oh my... I have been a little ditzy the last few weeks... one day I forgot to rinse my conditioner out of my hair and another day I zipped my jacket up... to my sweater!  (It was a cold, rainy day, and I did need both!) Hopefully now that school is over and my class is all cleaned out, my brain will return to full use!  

Those area really great shots of WOC too.  I need to get my behind back to DL sometime.  And get right down front with my tripod.  Hahahaha


----------



## mom2rtk

ArwenMarie said:


> Very nice! WOC looks amazing!




Thanks ArwenMarie! It really is a gorgeous show. A lot of hassle, but definitely worth seeing.




DisneyFreak06 said:


> Sorry you weren't feeling well, but I'm happy you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I did try to get the exif information, but for some reason I didn't notice that you could scroll down!    Oh my... I have been a little ditzy the last few weeks... one day I forgot to rinse my conditioner out of my hair and another day I zipped my jacket up... to my sweater!  (It was a cold, rainy day, and I did need both!) Hopefully now that school is over and my class is all cleaned out, my brain will return to full use!
> 
> Those area really great shots of WOC too.  I need to get my behind back to DL sometime.  And get right down front with my tripod.  Hahahaha



Thanks Tina. It's nice to finally be feeling better. 

And I'm really sorry but I'm having a good giggle over your scatterbrain stories. But I'm not laughing AT you.... I'm laughing WITH you...... I promise!  I have my ditzy moments as it is. I can't imagine how I'd be if I was teaching school. 

And I don't blame your Flickr issues on your brain. I swear every time I go to that site it looks different. I really don't get it. It was different today over how it was a week ago. It's really starting to tick me off. I want to learn something, then have it stay the same for more than a few weeks or months at a time.

I considered bringing a tripod for WOC, but I didn't. It would be fun though to see the results of some longer exposure water shots during the show.


----------



## momof2n2

Woo hoo. Glad I found this Janet!  Can't wait to read start to finish!!!


----------



## momof2n2

mom2rtk said:


> GOOFY'S KITCHEN Flashback:  Here's the rest of the collection of Goofy's Kitchen photos through the years. Our first trip to DLR was in 2005. Back then the boys were still playing along.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/28159731@N02/13831541804/ IMG_8190 by mom2rtk, on Flickr  Robbie (on the right) turns 21 in a week and is a Junior in college. Timmy (in the middle) just turned 19 and is the one who is away for his Freshman year of college:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/28159731@N02/13831120303/ IMG_8246 by mom2rtk, on Flickr  We returned the summer of 2006:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/28159731@N02/13831584964/ IMG_3418 by mom2rtk, on Flickr  And again in 2007:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/28159731@N02/13831291295/ IMG_0516 by mom2rtk, on Flickr  I already shared the photo from 2010.  So you can see we really have a history at GK. I'm sure we'll eat there again when we go back later this year. It's just tradition.



Oh my!  Your kids are precious!!!!


----------



## petals

Awesome world of colour photos. I'm so scared with that show that we won't get a good viewing spot


----------



## KCmike

To say that those WoC photos are great would be an understatement!  They are truly beautiful Janet.  Bravo!  We were down by the railing one time and while my wife refused to stop shooting video of it, I had to put my camera away as we were getting soaked beyond belief.  I wish I has images from that area.  I was looking pretty hard to see the water on you lens or the fog you spoke of but I couldn't see it.  Again I have to say that these images are spectacular.  I do have to say that I have seen the regular version of WoC many times and last year I was excited to see the Holiday theme but came away very disappointed in it.  My wife and I still have an outside chance to visit again this November and if there still running the same show I won't bother myself with it.  A secret part of me wants to take the kids next year for Disneyland's 60th Anniversary!!!  How cool would it be to say the whole family was there for that event?  I remember when DL was having their 50th Anniversary and we were in WDW at MK when they had the big gold thing on the castle and I was thinking what the heck is this?  I wish I could have made my move sooner to DL to see it back then 10 years ago.  If my wife and I do get to go away I really want to head up to SF to see the museum.  I'm getting older and I am smart enough to know that my California getaways are coming to an end.  We took my daughter to see her best friend (BFF) in Boston and we headed off to Cape Cod/Martha's Vineyard/Whale Watching for a few days.  It was amazing to see the Atlantic Ocean and the North East part of the country.  We had never been.  It is so old fashioned and patriotic over there.  The older Victorian homes out there are so charming and the way of life is a time gone by that I miss.  Life on Martha's Vineyard made me feel like Kansas City as a ghetto.  I kid in my verbage here but it was really lovely.  It makes me think how much of the world I still haven't seen yet.  I leave you with a quote from one of my favorite movies of all-time "Get busy living or get busy dying".  Time to start a bucket list!

Love your updates as usual.  Glad your feeling better.  Nothing more I hate than getting sick in the Summer time.


----------



## mesaboy2

Ladies and gentlemen, may I present Exhibit A on why my TR will have few photos.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That was great that you were able to ride RSR at night. It is so amazing at night.

Very nice pictures of WoC: Winter Dreams Janet. The clarity of the pictures of the fountains and the lighting is very nice. I have to consider of going to the railing at the front of Paradise Bay. I was going to ask when you watched WoC: Winter Dreams and took pictures that night, did you use a rain cover for your bag or you just took the chance that your camera could get wet since you are in the wet zone? Winter Dreams is nice but it does not compare to the original WoC.


----------



## rndmr2

Beautiful pics of WOC!!  

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Mkrop

Your WOC pics were amazing!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

momof2n2 said:


> Woo hoo. Glad I found this Janet!  Can't wait to read start to finish!!!



Yeah! So glad you found us! 



momof2n2 said:


> Oh my!  Your kids are precious!!!!




Thanks! It's fun to pull out the old pictures. Especially the Disney ones. 




petals said:


> Awesome world of colour photos. I'm so scared with that show that we won't get a good viewing spot



I really think the whole thing is too stressful, trying to figure out how to get a decent viewing spot. I still can't believe we were in line 90 minutes early and still almost didn't get a decent spot. But our night might have been different since it was one of the AP preview nights.



KCmike said:


> To say that those WoC photos are great would be an understatement!  They are truly beautiful Janet.  Bravo!  We were down by the railing one time and while my wife refused to stop shooting video of it, I had to put my camera away as we were getting soaked beyond belief.  I wish I has images from that area.  I was looking pretty hard to see the water on you lens or the fog you spoke of but I couldn't see it.  Again I have to say that these images are spectacular.  I do have to say that I have seen the regular version of WoC many times and last year I was excited to see the Holiday theme but came away very disappointed in it.  My wife and I still have an outside chance to visit again this November and if there still running the same show I won't bother myself with it.  A secret part of me wants to take the kids next year for Disneyland's 60th Anniversary!!!  How cool would it be to say the whole family was there for that event?  I remember when DL was having their 50th Anniversary and we were in WDW at MK when they had the big gold thing on the castle and I was thinking what the heck is this?  I wish I could have made my move sooner to DL to see it back then 10 years ago.  If my wife and I do get to go away I really want to head up to SF to see the museum.  I'm getting older and I am smart enough to know that my California getaways are coming to an end.  We took my daughter to see her best friend (BFF) in Boston and we headed off to Cape Cod/Martha's Vineyard/Whale Watching for a few days.  It was amazing to see the Atlantic Ocean and the North East part of the country.  We had never been.  It is so old fashioned and patriotic over there.  The older Victorian homes out there are so charming and the way of life is a time gone by that I miss.  Life on Martha's Vineyard made me feel like Kansas City as a ghetto.  I kid in my verbage here but it was really lovely.  It makes me think how much of the world I still haven't seen yet.  I leave you with a quote from one of my favorite movies of all-time "Get busy living or get busy dying".  Time to start a bucket list!
> 
> Love your updates as usual.  Glad your feeling better.  Nothing more I hate than getting sick in the Summer time.



Thanks Mike.  It really was great to experience WOC for the very first time up close like that. I had read Tom Bricker's blog on photographing WOC and the way he described it I knew I'd want to try it at some point. I wasn't sold on doing it that night since it was really cold, except that when we got in down front was the only place we could still get up to a rail. So we took our chances and did it. I think this next trip I'll stake out a spot earlier and go for a railing spot a little higher up for a different view. 

The northeast is an area of the country we really have not explored. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of your photos. And I haven't been to Martha's Vineyard but I feel the same way about KC sometimes! 

We were in DL in 2005 and didn't even realize it was the 50th anniversary until we got there. It would be really cool to be back for the 60th, but by then I'm likely going to be feeling like I need to get back to WDW. So I'm not sure we'll make it.

LOL on the quote. I'd like to see more of the world, camera in hand. But once my kids are finally grown and we have time, I'll probably be too tired!


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, may I present Exhibit A on why my TR will have few photos.



LOL. So are you saying I used all of the bandwidth on the DIS with all of my photos and there's none left for you?  Because I wouldn't be surprised! 



mvf-m11c said:


> That was great that you were able to ride RSR at night. It is so amazing at night.
> 
> Very nice pictures of WoC: Winter Dreams Janet. The clarity of the pictures of the fountains and the lighting is very nice. I have to consider of going to the railing at the front of Paradise Bay. I was going to ask when you watched WoC: Winter Dreams and took pictures that night, did you use a rain cover for your bag or you just took the chance that your camera could get wet since you are in the wet zone? Winter Dreams is nice but it does not compare to the original WoC.



It really was a chore to get just the right time on our FPs to ride right between the parade ending and needing to be in line at WOC. But it did all work out thankfully. 

I keep one of these in my bag. So I was ready for water. But obviously the lens still has to be exposed. More than anything we really just got lucky that it wasn't windy that night. We were frozen solid as it was after sitting there for so long.



rndmr2 said:


> Beautiful pics of WOC!!
> 
> Looking forward to more!





Mkrop said:


> Your WOC pics were amazing!!!!



Thanks so much to both of you! There's nothing like being in front of a gorgeous Disney production with a camera and an empty memory card.


----------



## missangelalexis

Carsland looks beautiful at night.

Your pictures of WOC are stunning! Looks amazing.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Tina. It's nice to finally be feeling better.
> 
> And I'm really sorry but I'm having a good giggle over your scatterbrain stories. But I'm not laughing AT you.... I'm laughing WITH you...... I promise!  I have my ditzy moments as it is. I can't imagine how I'd be if I was teaching school.



  I'm glad you can chuckle with me.  I wasn't the worst one either.  One of my coworkers said that she was about to sit down to put on her eye make up and started to take down her pants as though she was in the bathroom!   



mom2rtk said:


> And I don't blame your Flickr issues on your brain. I swear every time I go to that site it looks different. I really don't get it. It was different today over how it was a week ago. It's really starting to tick me off. I want to learn something, then have it stay the same for more than a few weeks or months at a time.



I know!  It's been driving me crazy.  Just when I am used to the new way they do things, they change it again! 



mom2rtk said:


> I considered bringing a tripod for WOC, but I didn't. It would be fun though to see the results of some longer exposure water shots during the show.



Those were all just handheld?    You are awesome!!!


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> I really think the whole thing is too stressful, trying to figure out how to get a decent viewing spot. I still can't believe we were in line 90 minutes early and still almost didn't get a decent spot. But our night might have been different since it was one of the AP preview nights.


It's crazy. I'm reading that even with fastpasses people are queuing up that early to get a good spot! They need to do this and their Fantasmic in a tiered area like Fantasmic at HS!


----------



## SnowBelleAlice

mom2rtk said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry to let things go around here. Those of you who have been on my other trip reports might recall that happens in early June most years. We just got back from summer vacation. No Disney, but lots of great photographic opportunities on our road trip to Utah. If I could, I would pick up and move there tomorrow. It's an amazing area full of natural wonders and lots of great things to do. I'll post some photos when I can. And I'll be back to the regularly scheduled programming very soon!



What a lovely post on my beautiful state! I'm glad you enjoyed your visit to Utah, we can make it to DLR in one day, it's a long day, but still, and I'm an hour and a half from the top of UT!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I keep one of these in my bag. So I was ready for water. But obviously the lens still has to be exposed. More than anything we really just got lucky that it wasn't windy that night. We were frozen solid as it was after sitting there for so long.



I also have one of those rain sleeve bags in my backpack. I carry it with me even when it is not raining just in case if I go on a wet ride or maybe one day go up close to watch WoC. The bag does leave the lens expose but I always carry a microfiber towel with me just in case if I have to clean the lens. That was great that both of you were able to watch WoC when it was a windy night.


----------



## jenseib

Your shots are awesome!  It really is hard to capture it if you don't get a good spot.

You look like you got a good one too. Much better than the ones I had....but I was not about to go to the wet zone either.  Did you get very wet?


----------



## PHXscuba

Great WoC shots as others have said.  That was one big disappointment of my December day at DLR -- they stopped WoC less than 5 minutes into the show because the wind was too strong and it was making the projections fuzzy.  Naughty wind. After waiting for it (with cocoa to keep us warm), all I could think was how much more I could have seen that night instead.

I said I was going to go home and watch it on YouTube, but I was too grumpy about it and the season passed without me ever seeing it. I think I like your stills better, especially 6 months later!

PHXscuba


----------



## BebopAngel88

Your pictures of WOC are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!! If you haven't already, you should do professional photography.


----------



## AussieMumma

I'm joining in! I LOVE your photos, they are amazing. 
Brings back memories for me as we were there early December 2010, it was our first and only time seeing the Christmas theming and I just loved it all


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up!


Those are amazing shots of WoC, Janet.  I bet you're pleased with them.  

Hope to see some of your Utah shots.


----------



## mom2rtk

missangelalexis said:


> Carsland looks beautiful at night.
> 
> Your pictures of WOC are stunning! Looks amazing.



Thanks! I enjoyed shooting WOC. Although many love the original show more, this is all I've seen.

And I agree. Carsland at night is amazing. I really need to find a way to get there right around closing time so I can appreciate it without as many heads in the way!



DisneyFreak06 said:


> I'm glad you can chuckle with me.  I wasn't the worst one either.  One of my coworkers said that she was about to sit down to put on her eye make up and started to take down her pants as though she was in the bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!  It's been driving me crazy.  Just when I am used to the new way they do things, they change it again!
> 
> 
> 
> Those were all just handheld?    You are awesome!!!



LOL, you teachers have my admiration.  I would love having a job that lined up with my kids' school schedules, but honestly just always knew that job would take more patience than I possess!

And yes, the WOC shots were handheld. I'd still love to shoot it one day with a tripod, but really just needed a fast enough shutter speed to freeze the water for these.



petals said:


> It's crazy. I'm reading that even with fastpasses people are queuing up that early to get a good spot! They need to do this and their Fantasmic in a tiered area like Fantasmic at HS!



Well, to be fair, it really isn't so much a fastpass even though they call it that. Everyone getting in needs one, so it's more of an admission ticket distributed through the FP system. And yes, it really seems to be a fail on Disney's part to design such a poor viewing area for such a fantastic show.



SnowBelleAlice said:


> What a lovely post on my beautiful state! I'm glad you enjoyed your visit to Utah, we can make it to DLR in one day, it's a long day, but still, and I'm an hour and a half from the top of UT!



Well, your state is probably my favorite in the nation. It would be a nice bonus of course to be within driving distance to DLR. It's pretty much 3 days to drive it from here. We have done it 4 times, and it does help to have so much between here and there to see along the way...... I'd drive back to Utah tomorrow though if I could. But I have an inexplicable thing for big red rocks. 



mvf-m11c said:


> I also have one of those rain sleeve bags in my backpack. I carry it with me even when it is not raining just in case if I go on a wet ride or maybe one day go up close to watch WoC. The bag does leave the lens expose but I always carry a microfiber towel with me just in case if I have to clean the lens. That was great that both of you were able to watch WoC when it was a windy night.



I keep on in my bag at all times too. I love shooting Splash Mountain and always put on the rain sleeve when I do. I didn't get to on this trip though. Just too cold to chance getting wet. We really look forward to doing it on this trip. the weather HAS to be better, right? 

I do have to say that we just got REALLY lucky it wasn't windy that night. It could have gone a LOT worse for us!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Your shots are awesome!  It really is hard to capture it if you don't get a good spot.
> 
> You look like you got a good one too. Much better than the ones I had....but I was not about to go to the wet zone either.  Did you get very wet?



Thanks Jen! I was really worried when we got home that I hadn't gotten good shots of WOC. Honestly, I shot the show, and I never looked at what I got until I just worked through them last week. LOL, I figured it was too late to do anything about it if they were bad anyway! 

We didn't get wet at ALL that night. What we were was very lucky. We took a real risk going down there on such a cold night. Up until that point I fully intended to go back another night to shoot it from a higher spot.

There were some shots where my lens fogged a little. You can see it on the lights on California Screamin in the background. But it wasn't as bad as I thought it was at first at least.



PHXscuba said:


> Great WoC shots as others have said.  That was one big disappointment of my December day at DLR -- they stopped WoC less than 5 minutes into the show because the wind was too strong and it was making the projections fuzzy.  Naughty wind. After waiting for it (with cocoa to keep us warm), all I could think was how much more I could have seen that night instead.
> 
> I said I was going to go home and watch it on YouTube, but I was too grumpy about it and the season passed without me ever seeing it. I think I like your stills better, especially 6 months later!
> 
> PHXscuba



Sounds like you went on Monday night maybe? That was the night we had been thinking about going back. We also thought about staying for fireworks that night but bailed around 6 from sheer exhaustion. I didn't find out until the next day that all the night stuff had been cancelled. Of course, the minute I heard that I was not the least big surprised since I do recall how crazy the wind had been all day.

What a HUGE disappointment though to go to all that hassle of getting there in place and THEN having it cancelled. This all really taught me a lesson that next time we need to make sure we plan to see the night shows early in our trip so we don't risk missing it. We totally just lucked into getting to see WOC on Friday (THANK YOU KATHY!!!).

I don't blame you for being too grumpy to watch it on youtube. I would have felt the same way.  I'm glad my stills came at the right time for you. 



BebopAngel88 said:


> Your pictures of WOC are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!! If you haven't already, you should do professional photography.



Thanks so much.  If I had it to do all over again, I'd be a professional sports photographer. Don't ask. Too many years of YMCA ball when the boys were little I suppose! 



AussieMumma said:


> I'm joining in! I LOVE your photos, they are amazing.
> Brings back memories for me as we were there early December 2010, it was our first and only time seeing the Christmas theming and I just loved it all



Isn't it just the best place in the world at Christmas?  



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!
> 
> 
> Those are amazing shots of WoC, Janet.  I bet you're pleased with them.
> 
> Hope to see some of your Utah shots.



Thanks so much PiO! As I mentioned above, I was pleasantly surprised when I finally got around to sorting through all the shots. Fantasmic didn't go as well. I guess there's next time?

And I'm still sorting through the Utah shots. But I'll post some soon.


----------



## MEK

I just found your trip report today and read the whole thing.  I am planning a DL trip sometime in 2015, so I am really enjoying your commentary and beautiful pictures.  

How great that you have a built in travel partner with your daughter.  She looks like she is having a blast.  I have two sons who are the exact ages as yours (just finished their freshman & junior years in college).

Looking forward to more!


----------



## PHXscuba

mom2rtk said:


> Sounds like you went on Monday night maybe? That was the night we had been thinking about going back. We also thought about staying for fireworks that night but bailed around 6 from sheer exhaustion. I didn't find out until the next day that all the night stuff had been cancelled. Of course, the minute I heard that I was not the least big surprised since I do recall how crazy the wind had been all day.
> 
> What a HUGE disappointment though to go to all that hassle of getting there in place and THEN having it cancelled. This all really taught me a lesson that next time we need to make sure we plan to see the night shows early in our trip so we don't risk missing it. We totally just lucked into getting to see WOC on Friday (THANK YOU KATHY!!!).
> 
> I don't blame you for being too grumpy to watch it on youtube. I would have felt the same way.  I'm glad my stills came at the right time for you.



Yep, it was Monday night. It wasn't a total surprise -- it had gusted on and off all day. The skating snowflakes in the parade had no snowflakes strapped on. And I had been thinking the projections looked fuzzier than I recalled from the original WoC. But it was still disappointing. I guess Disney has a threshold where the show becomes too degraded and decides it's better to cancel all together.

And you are right about trying to see outdoor shows early in a trip, just in case. Santa Ana winds cancel things at DLR, summer storms at WDW, etc.

PHXscuba


----------



## mom2rtk

MEK said:


> I just found your trip report today and read the whole thing.  I am planning a DL trip sometime in 2015, so I am really enjoying your commentary and beautiful pictures.
> 
> How great that you have a built in travel partner with your daughter.  She looks like she is having a blast.  I have two sons who are the exact ages as yours (just finished their freshman & junior years in college).
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Thanks! I'm so glad you found us!  Do your boys shun Disney the way mine do?  I hope not. Thankfully my daughter is a big fan and loves going. 



PHXscuba said:


> Yep, it was Monday night. It wasn't a total surprise -- it had gusted on and off all day. The skating snowflakes in the parade had no snowflakes strapped on. And I had been thinking the projections looked fuzzier than I recalled from the original WoC. But it was still disappointing. I guess Disney has a threshold where the show becomes too degraded and decides it's better to cancel all together.
> 
> And you are right about trying to see outdoor shows early in a trip, just in case. Santa Ana winds cancel things at DLR, summer storms at WDW, etc.
> 
> PHXscuba



Well, I feel so stupid. We saw part of that parade on Monday and we never did figure out why the skating snowflakes weren't wearing their snowflakes! I just told Katie and she got a big "DUH" smile on her face. 

It really would be a bummer to wait through that hassle and get into WOC only to have it end half way through.  I probably wouldn't have figured out why either. I would have just assumed my glasses were fogged up or something!  Thanks for solving one of life's great mysteries for us!


----------



## mom2rtk

I hope everyone had a great 4th! 

After all the talk about fireworks photography here, and given that I just found my missing neutral density filter again, I decided to break out the tripod and practice up for our Disney trip in December. These are from our city's local display on the 4th. It's not nearly as fun as shooting with a castle in the frame, but it will do in a pinch. 



IMG_9094 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9091 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9071 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Saturday December 7th, 2013:*


They had been calling for rain on Saturday in the forecast for some time. And they were right. We woke up to a rainy cold Saturday. Thankfully this was our off day and we didn't have a lot planned. Brunch at Goofy's Kitchen and a tour of the 3 on-site resorts, then back for an early night so we could hit the ground running the next day. We came down to the lobby to find Santa sitting on his chair with no line at all. So Katie had a little chat with him. She was hesitant to tell him what she wanted for Christmas, but she finally whispered something in his hear. I'm not sure when Santa started doing this but as we were ready to leave he mentioned out loud to me that she wanted red Vans. I guess the big guy can't keep a secret.  




IMG_6199 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6204 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6205 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6213 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


It's not far to the DL Hotel from the Paradise Pier. But it's farther than I wanted to walk in the rain since I had forgotten to bring umbrellas. So I decided to splurge on a taxi. 

A few shots on our way into the Disneyland Hotel:




IMG_6217 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6218 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6221 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We checked in a little early at Goofy's Kitchen, but we were both hungry. I was a little disappointed that the characters were almost identical to our arrival night. Mad Hatter remembered us, and I almost blew it by commenting to Katie how it was the "same one". I had to do some fast talking with the Mad Hatter to get out of hot water. Thankfully there were no small children within earshot. I guess in the end, I'm just as bad as the PPH Santa at keeping a secret.  

We saw Goofy out front, then Mad Hatter, Chip, Dale, Baloo, Alice and Pluto in the dining room.






IMG_6224 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6226 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6228 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6233 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Hey, let's both make a silly face!




IMG_6235 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6236 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6239 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6241 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6243 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6246 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6252 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6257 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6260 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


It wasn't really worth the cost of eating at GK twice since the characters were mostly the same. But it was worth it to have some character interaction on our off day. I'm not sure if I'd do the same next time or if I'd consider dropping our GK on arrival day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update, Janet.  I love seeing pictures of your DD with the characters and....



.....as I'm not the one spending the $$ on breakfast at GK, I'm thoroughly enjoying the vicarious living.  

But I know what you mean.  We normally aim for one character meal per trip (or sometimes two if we're heading to WDW where they spread the characters out more).






mom2rtk said:


> I hope everyone had a great 4th!
> 
> After all the talk about fireworks photography here, and given that I just found my missing neutral density filter again, I decided to break out the tripod and practice up for our Disney trip in December. *These are from our city's local display on the 4th. It's not nearly as fun as shooting with a castle in the frame, but it will do in a pinch*.



Great shots.  Glad you found the ND filter.

Sadly, I have to pretend that I have fun shooting the fireworks in Melbourne.  No castle here.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great fireworks pictures Janet.

Very nice pictures of you and your DD at PPH and GK. It is nice to eat at GK where other DISers enjoy it. I enjoyed it as well but one time is enough for me.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Great update, Janet.  I love seeing pictures of your DD with the characters and....
> 
> 
> 
> .....as I'm not the one spending the $$ on breakfast at GK, I'm thoroughly enjoying the vicarious living.
> 
> But I know what you mean.  We normally aim for one character meal per trip (or sometimes two if we're heading to WDW where they spread the characters out more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots.  Glad you found the ND filter.
> 
> Sadly, I have to pretend that I have fun shooting the fireworks in Melbourne.  No castle here.



Thanks PiO! I was really happy to find my ND filter and I might actually have the courage to try it out at DL! I just need to get an idea of how long I can leave the shutter open and not blow out the castle. 

We've always really enjoyed character meals. I just wish there was more variety at GK to justify going twice. It's just a nice way to extend the park feeling on the days we can't be at the parks.

And sadly, it took a bit to talk myself into pulling my stuff together and fighting the crowds to go shoot the fireworks. I just get a lot more excited about it when there's a castle involved.  One of the things I don't like about this show is that so many of the bursts all go off at the same spot. So even if I get a really long shutter speed, they are all on top of each other. The shots I posted were really the only ones with bursts in different areas. And I took more than 50 shots. At least at Disney they are going off all around the castle so it makes for a more interesting composition over a long exposure.



mvf-m11c said:


> Great fireworks pictures Janet.
> 
> Very nice pictures of you and your DD at PPH and GK. It is nice to eat at GK where other DISers enjoy it. I enjoyed it as well but one time is enough for me.



Thanks Bret! We have really enjoyed our trips to GK over the years. I just doubt we'll go all out and do it twice next time.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Saturday December 7, 2013 Continued:*


After lunch, we investigated the decorations in the Disneyland Hotel. Santa wouldn't be in for a while but we couldn't resist checking out the GORGEOUS set-up he has there:



IMG_6279 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6281 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6296 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6299 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6305 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6308 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6311 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





Next we headed out to Downtown Disney. The ice rink was uncovered, but I'm not sure if it was open. Nobody was skating, but it had been raining most of the morning. 



IMG_6318 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6319 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6326 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6327 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6336 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6340 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6341 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6347 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





We stopped and bought pins at a kiosk, then stumbled upon the Pearl Factory. Yikes! I almost forgot that was part of my plans for the day! I had a teacup pearl cage in my bag for Katie. So she picked a pearl and was able to add it to her collection of pearl necklaces. While we were standing at the kiosk, a group of marines walked through DTD apparently escorting someone. The girl working at the stand said they were there with one of the cast from Jersey Shore. I don't watch the show, so wouldn't know them if I saw them, but it was amusing anyway.



IMG_6349 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6353 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6354 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6359 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6360 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6364 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6366 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6371 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6372 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

After shopping, we decided to head back to the room for a while. It was only 2:30 and the Santas wouldn't be out at the DL Hotel or GC for a couple hours. It was nice to go back and get off our feet for a while. The Missouri Tigers football game was on, and I wanted to see how that was going. I texted back and forth with Timmy for a while, but gave up on the game when they fell behind.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Pick-a-Pearl!  I love Pick-a-Pearl.

That's a beauty you got....and it suits the teapot setting you have.  It's beautiful!

I don't watch Jersey Shore either.


----------



## TexasErin

Hi Janet!

I am still playing catch up on reading your TR, but I had to say that your pictures are amazing!  I am really enjoying  your report- words and pictures!

We would love to be able to see Christmas or Halloween decorations, but my children's schools blow a gasket when they miss.  There was one year where we received a truancy letter when my son had only missed 3 times (twice was due to step throat for which we brought dr's notes and once was due to losing a pet).  We like to go for 10-day trips (we only go once per year) and there is no way that their schools would allow that, so no December or October trips for us.  And the Christmas/New Year's school break would be way too crowded for our tastes....so I'm living vicariously through your stunning photos.

We had our first DLR trip last month and had PLANNED on going back to WDW next year......BUT....we had so much fun that we will be going back to DLR again next summer!  

Erin


----------



## rndmr2

Love all the Christmas decorations at the Disneyland Hotel, that area for Santa is really pretty, love that sleigh and those chairs. 

The ice rink area is really neat, I just love Olaf he's so cute!


----------



## missangelalexis

Nice pics with Santa, I love how festive you both look. 

Bummer about meeting the same characters, but still some great pics!

I love the milk and cookies prop at Disneyland Hotel. 

Downtown Disney looks awesome decked out for the holidays!


----------



## jenseib

You already know I love the fireworks shots!

What a fun down day.  It looks like Katie can go in and pull her own oyster right out there....I think Claire would like that.  I just remembered we did it in Epcot again in March, so I need to get a new cage for her pearl. I might have to go look for the tea cup one.  That is really cute.

So...did Katie get Red Vans then?


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Pick-a-Pearl!  I love Pick-a-Pearl.
> 
> That's a beauty you got....and it suits the teapot setting you have.  It's beautiful!
> 
> I don't watch Jersey Shore either.



I'm starting to think all the pearls are beauties. Or we're just very lucky. Because Katie sure has gotten some very pretty ones through the years.

It just seems to be a tradition for us now. But Katie has 5 now I think, each in a different cage necklace. Maybe it's my turn next time? 



TexasErin said:


> Hi Janet!
> 
> I am still playing catch up on reading your TR, but I had to say that your pictures are amazing!  I am really enjoying  your report- words and pictures!
> 
> We would love to be able to see Christmas or Halloween decorations, but my children's schools blow a gasket when they miss.  There was one year where we received a truancy letter when my son had only missed 3 times (twice was due to step throat for which we brought dr's notes and once was due to losing a pet).  We like to go for 10-day trips (we only go once per year) and there is no way that their schools would allow that, so no December or October trips for us.  And the Christmas/New Year's school break would be way too crowded for our tastes....so I'm living vicariously through your stunning photos.
> 
> We had our first DLR trip last month and had PLANNED on going back to WDW next year......BUT....we had so much fun that we will be going back to DLR again next summer!
> 
> Erin



Hi Erin! Thanks for the kind words. I have been very lucky not to have to fight the school too much on our December trips. There were a couple years I got hate mail, but it was more of the "miss too much more and we'll turn you over to the courst" sort. No impending action at least!  We are definitely on borrowed time. I'm pretty sure we can eek out a week this December, but then she'll be in high school and we'll have to re-evaluate.

Like you, I would not love going over Christmas break. I'd just spend the whole time sad over how much better it could have been. So I know not to do that.

I just can't do WDW in the summer. But DLR in the summer is totally doable. We did it a number of times before and had a great time. I probably should have saved all these DLR visits for high school, because now that we're getting close, I find myself wanting to get back to WDW. 



rndmr2 said:


> Love all the Christmas decorations at the Disneyland Hotel, that area for Santa is really pretty, love that sleigh and those chairs.
> 
> The ice rink area is really neat, I just love Olaf he's so cute!



The whole resort is just gorgeous that time of year. I'm totally ruined for visiting any other time. I'm sure I'd feel like something was missing. 



missangelalexis said:


> Nice pics with Santa, I love how festive you both look.
> 
> Bummer about meeting the same characters, but still some great pics!
> 
> I love the milk and cookies prop at Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> Downtown Disney looks awesome decked out for the holidays!



Thanks! As you can see, Katie loved the milk and cookies prop too!  I really thought their Santa area was just amazing. 



jenseib said:


> You already know I love the fireworks shots!
> 
> What a fun down day.  It looks like Katie can go in and pull her own oyster right out there....I think Claire would like that.  I just remembered we did it in Epcot again in March, so I need to get a new cage for her pearl. I might have to go look for the tea cup one.  That is really cute.
> 
> So...did Katie get Red Vans then?



Yeah, Katie sort of has the oyster thing down, don't you think? 

There are tons of choices of inexpensive pearl cages on Ebay. We have had a lot of fun choosing one before each trip. Which reminds me...... I need to go see if there's anything new for this year! 

And shockingly....... she changed her mind on the red Vans before Christmas. She decided she wanted white Converse sneakers instead. I waited until days before Christmas to finish up her shopping because she kept changing her mind. Shocking, huh? 

We did start back to school shopping last week though. Guess what shoes she decided she couldn't live without?


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> I'm starting to think all the pearls are beauties. Or we're just very lucky. Because Katie sure has gotten some very pretty ones through the years.
> 
> It just seems to be a tradition for us now. But Katie has 5 now I think, each in a different cage necklace. *Maybe it's my turn next time?*



Absolutely!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Very nice update! Christmas in July 
Your daughter is so photogenic! 
We have never done Pick-A-Pearl, can you believe that? Will have to put on the Must-Dos list for next time.


----------



## momof2n2

You make me almost wasn't to go for Christmas!

My son starts high school this year. And although we homeschool, we will plug into dual enrollment classes with the local community college the following year. (10th grade)

Other than just having my baby get much older, I am really going to hate not getting to travel whenever I want to.


----------



## MEK

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! I'm so glad you found us!  Do your boys shun Disney the way mine do?  I hope not. Thankfully my daughter is a big fan and loves going.



Yup - pretty much!  My youngest son went for the last time between his junior and senior  year.  At the end of the trip he declared it his "last" for awhile.  But it may have had something to do with the fact that his 4 younger nephews hung all over him for 5 days straight.  

I've asked him to go to DL next summer (right after he finishes finals) and he didn't say no.    My older son's idea of Disney is sleeping late, sitting by the pool, and meeting the family for a free dinner every night.  

Your pictures of your daughter are adorable.  

Love how cute DTD looks decorated for Christmas.  I didn't know they had pick a pearl there.  Very cool!  

And I have to admit - your fireworks pictures have me googling how to take a fireworks picture.


----------



## natebenma

Wow!  All of your pictures are stunning!  The dark ride pictures are amazing and I  your night and fireworks shots!!!

Goat Selfies!  

I work as a teacher on a farm/museum.  We have 3 goat and I have to say I totally get the attraction.  They are such friendly, funny critters.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Absolutely!



I might need one of those carriage pearl cages. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but might have to make an exception for that. 



ArwenMarie said:


> Very nice update! Christmas in July
> Your daughter is so photogenic!
> We have never done Pick-A-Pearl, can you believe that? Will have to put on the Must-Dos list for next time.



Thanks ArwenMarie! 

And Pick-A-Pearl really is fun. And doesn't cost a ton of money by Disney standards. I love that we can do it at DTD on a non park day if we want. Although the best experience is at Epcot, where they approach the whole thing with a lot more ceremony.



momof2n2 said:


> You make me almost wasn't to go for Christmas!
> 
> My son starts high school this year. And although we homeschool, we will plug into dual enrollment classes with the local community college the following year. (10th grade)
> 
> Other than just having my baby get much older, I am really going to hate not getting to travel whenever I want to.



Sounds like you better do it this year then!  DIS meet in December? 

I hope you find that maybe the community college classes get out early enough in the year you can still eek something into December.



MEK said:


> Yup - pretty much!  My youngest son went for the last time between his junior and senior  year.  At the end of the trip he declared it his "last" for awhile.  But it may have had something to do with the fact that his 4 younger nephews hung all over him for 5 days straight.
> 
> I've asked him to go to DL next summer (right after he finishes finals) and he didn't say no.    My older son's idea of Disney is sleeping late, sitting by the pool, and meeting the family for a free dinner every night.
> 
> Your pictures of your daughter are adorable.
> 
> Love how cute DTD looks decorated for Christmas.  I didn't know they had pick a pearl there.  Very cool!
> 
> And I have to admit - your fireworks pictures have me googling how to take a fireworks picture.



Fireworks photography really is a lot of fun. If you have questions, let me know. 

There's Pick-A-Pearl in DTD at both DLR and WDW. It has been fun to do on non-park days. 

I think that while many teenage boys enjoy Disney, it's much harder to keep them hooked. And if your younger son didn't say no, well, that's almost as good as a yes, isn't it????  And maybe as he faces leaving the nest he'll decide a Disney trip won't be so bad.

Our older son was 17 on his last Disney trip (to DLR). We were only there a few days, and it was part of a longer driving trip through the southwest. He loves thrill rides, and I thought he'd enjoy the trip. I think he did, but if you ask his favorite Disney moment it would have been the day we let him sleep and order whatever he wanted from room service while the rest of us went to the parks. 



natebenma said:


> Wow!  All of your pictures are stunning!  The dark ride pictures are amazing and I  your night and fireworks shots!!!
> 
> Goat Selfies!
> 
> I work as a teacher on a farm/museum.  We have 3 goat and I have to say I totally get the attraction.  They are such friendly, funny critters.



So there we have it! Someone who "gets" the goat selfies!  I mean really, what's NOT to get????? 

Thanks for the kind words on the photos.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Saturday December 7, 2013 Continued:*


When we left again around 5, there was a different group of carolers in the lobby. The costumes worn by both groups were just gorgeous and I really enjoyed hearing them sing. 




IMG_6387 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6388 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Our first stop was the GC. Santa was out and his line was fairly short. The carolers we had seen on Thursday at PPH were on the other side of the tree, so I let Katie hang out watching them while I went around photographing the lobby.



IMG_6393 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Hmmmm...... gotta think on this list some more..........




IMG_6395 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6398 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6402 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6405 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6421 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6424 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6443 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6457 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6474 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





From there we headed over to the Disneyland Hotel to visit their Santa. I think I liked their Santa setting the best. Very pretty and homey. 




IMG_6484 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6487 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6489 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Maybe it's time to call it a day? 



IMG_6492 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




When we were done there, we made our second visit of the trip to Earl of Sandwich to get dinner to bring back to our room. We watched The Santa Clause 3 on TV while we ate our picnic. I really enjoyed that.  We turned in early (or at least I did) so we could hit the parks early the next day. I enjoyed that so much I might have to wait and schedule our next trip after they publish the schedule for this year's 25 Days of Christmas.




IMG_6496 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6505 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice pictures from Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink. It was nice that the DLR improved the Winter Village last year when you compare the other Winter Village in 2012 where the shop stands are better decorated. It was nice to see the DTD Christmas tree last year and in the middle of the ice rink. It will be nice to see the Winter Village return this coming year and maybe with more improvements to it.

Your pictures of you and your DD with Santa at the GCH with the Christmas tree is very nice. It is so amazing to see the GCH lobby all decorated during the holiday season.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the pictures of your DD, you and Santa.  You both look so happy in them.

Did the carolers sound good?  Wish I could hear them.


----------



## momof2n2

You make me want to try December. 
Such a busy month for us, though...
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## jenseib

How neat there was an ice rink right in there.  I do love the Carolers costumes too.
Did Katie give Santa new ideas for Christmas that time?


----------



## KCmike

Just wonderful images from the hotels Janet.  We always go so soon in November that we miss the decorations at the hotels which is a big part of the Christmas spirit at Disneyland.  I can't remember did you say you have stayed at all three properties?  I have stayed at GC and DLH but not PP and have always wondered about if I would enjoy it.  I know I would love being able to view WoC from there in the evening.  

The decorations are lovely and I didn't know that there were three separate Sandy Claws.  Did you say you got any pool time when you were there?  Was it warm enough?  May I ask were you using a flash for the Carolers or Christmas tree in GC?


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> Well, to be fair, it really isn't so much a fastpass even though they call it that. Everyone getting in needs one, so it's more of an admission ticket distributed through the FP system. And yes, it really seems to be a fail on Disney's part to design such a poor viewing area for such a fantastic show.



Good to know. I'll make sure to get fastpasses and sure if we don't get a good spot the first time maybe go more than once 

Luvin all the Christmas decorations from the hotels.


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

SO SO So glad you guys did the holiday tour! It was Adam and my favorite when we went for our honeymoon. Wish the had had the Jingle Cruise though, next time I guess.


----------



## MEK

mom2rtk said:


> ....but if you ask his favorite Disney moment it would have been the day we let him sleep and order whatever he wanted from room service while the rest of us went to the parks.



  That sounds SO familiar.

Those carolers - OMG their costumes are phenomenal.  And the lobby of the VGC is just stunning. Of course its even lovelier during Christmas.  

What a nice evening to end you first full day.


----------



## amandaw

Hi!  I'm joining in late.  I saw the link to your TR in your signature when you posted on Mesaboy2's TR.  So, I just had to come over and check out your report.  My family is planning our 1st DLR trip for next year.  We're very excited and I'm trying to learn all that I can.

Your room @ Paradise Pier looks cute.  I think you said y'all have stayed @ all 3 DLR resorts.  Is there one you like the most?  We are looking at DLH but may do Paradise Pier if DLH doesn't cooperate with my budget.  

I agree with everyone here - your pictures are beautiful!  I can never get good fireworks shots.  Do you use a tripod?  One day I need to just breakdown & bring my tripod with me.  I just hate hauling stuff.  

Looks like you & your DD were having a great trip together!


----------



## missangelalexis

More great pics with Santa! The costumes on the carolers look amazing.

Love those teacup seats- so cute!

What a sweet way to end your night


----------



## PHXscuba

I agree with you that the Santa setting in the DLH is the prettiest, even if it doesn't have an enormous tree behind it. It's not like you can get the huge tree into a Santa picture anyhow.  If I were taking the "Christmas card" shot I'd want the DLH setup. But the GCH has Santa at night and is way more visible, so that's where everyone seems to go.

PHXscuba


----------



## Orbitron

Great trip report and pictures. It's fun reading it, because it brings good memories back to our trip last year. We were at the Disneyland Resort from December 1st to 9th.


----------



## momof2n2

mom2rtk said:


> sounds like you better do it this year then!  DIS meet in December?



If only I could get a tax return between now and then, I'd sign up for this!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice pictures from Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink. It was nice that the DLR improved the Winter Village last year when you compare the other Winter Village in 2012 where the shop stands are better decorated. It was nice to see the DTD Christmas tree last year and in the middle of the ice rink. It will be nice to see the Winter Village return this coming year and maybe with more improvements to it.
> 
> Your pictures of you and your DD with Santa at the GCH with the Christmas tree is very nice. It is so amazing to see the GCH lobby all decorated during the holiday season.




The Grand Californian lobby is a must see for everyone visiting DLR at Christmas time. As is the lobby at the Wilderness Lodge. Both are similar, and just so........ grand. 

I love that when we go back this year we'll finally be able to make our own comparisons of the resorts over time. I love hearing from posters like you and Sherry comparing this or that detail to last year and look forward to doing it myself this year!




PrincessInOz said:


> I love the pictures of your DD, you and Santa.  You both look so happy in them.
> 
> Did the carolers sound good?  Wish I could hear them.



Thanks PiO! The carolers sounded even better than they looked. They were awesome. 



momof2n2 said:


> You make me want to try December.
> Such a busy month for us, though...
> Beautiful pictures.



I hear you. Doing Disney in December certainly adds to the hectic factor. But once you do it.......  It's an amazing island in the sea of craziness that time of year.



jenseib said:


> How neat there was an ice rink right in there.  I do love the Carolers costumes too.
> Did Katie give Santa new ideas for Christmas that time?



The ice rink is cool. He he ....... see what I did there?  OK, sorry that's just the mood I'm in today. And I'm glad they got one at DHS now too. I'd be shocked if at least that part of the promotion doesn't stay around through the holidays there.

And I don't think Katie gave Santa any different ideas. Thankfully.  But it had only been a few hours since telling him she wanted red Vans. 



KCmike said:


> Just wonderful images from the hotels Janet.  We always go so soon in November that we miss the decorations at the hotels which is a big part of the Christmas spirit at Disneyland.  I can't remember did you say you have stayed at all three properties?  I have stayed at GC and DLH but not PP and have always wondered about if I would enjoy it.  I know I would love being able to view WoC from there in the evening.
> 
> The decorations are lovely and I didn't know that there were three separate Sandy Claws.  Did you say you got any pool time when you were there?  Was it warm enough?  May I ask were you using a flash for the Carolers or Christmas tree in GC?



Thanks Mike! I don't know that we'll spend as much time touring the hotels again this year, but it's something everyone should do at least once. Although I bet I end up doing it all again, just to make comparisons to last year!

We have now stayed at all 3 hotels. We stayed at DLH on 2 or 3 of our early trips, then at GCH in 2010 when they were running some great discounts. I'm glad I went with my gut and stayed there when the price was "reasonable". We're shooting for PPH again this year, just as the least expensive way to stay onsite. But we got 20% off last year, and so far I'm not seeing any chances to do the same. We used cheaptickets.com and so far this year thy only have premium view rooms listed, and that's more than I want to spend.

Katie would have loved some pool time, but it was never warm enough. I'm sure that will be high on our priorities this year.

All of my shots from a distance in GCH were without a flash. I think everything up close were with a flash, but there could have been a few of just the tree without a flash. All of my shots with the carolers were with a flash. I just like having a light on faces.


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> Good to know. I'll make sure to get fastpasses and sure if we don't get a good spot the first time maybe go more than once
> 
> Luvin all the Christmas decorations from the hotels.



I wish we had seen WOC a second time. Even if it isn't as good as the non-holiday version, it's still a pretty impressive show. I'm looking forward to seeing it again this year.



DISNEYaddict4evr said:


> SO SO So glad you guys did the holiday tour! It was Adam and my favorite when we went for our honeymoon. Wish the had had the Jingle Cruise though, next time I guess.



I was really happy they added the Jingle Cruise for the tour. Honestly, it took about as long to do the tour as it would have taken to wait through standby for those 3 rides that busy Friday afternoon. And the tour is a great memory from the trip for us.



MEK said:


> That sounds SO familiar.
> 
> Those carolers - OMG their costumes are phenomenal.  And the lobby of the VGC is just stunning. Of course its even lovelier during Christmas.
> 
> What a nice evening to end you first full day.



Yeah, don't you know I was LOVING those amazing Victorian costumes. I could have stood there all day listening and watching.



amandaw said:


> Hi!  I'm joining in late.  I saw the link to your TR in your signature when you posted on Mesaboy2's TR.  So, I just had to come over and check out your report.  My family is planning our 1st DLR trip for next year.  We're very excited and I'm trying to learn all that I can.
> 
> Your room @ Paradise Pier looks cute.  I think you said y'all have stayed @ all 3 DLR resorts.  Is there one you like the most?  We are looking at DLH but may do Paradise Pier if DLH doesn't cooperate with my budget.
> 
> I agree with everyone here - your pictures are beautiful!  I can never get good fireworks shots.  Do you use a tripod?  One day I need to just breakdown & bring my tripod with me.  I just hate hauling stuff.
> 
> Looks like you & your DD were having a great trip together!



 So glad you found us! 

To be fair, it's hard to compare the 3 resorts. PPH wouldn't be my first choice unless price was part of the equation. Which it unfortunately is. I liked both GCH and DLH. I'd give the edge to DLH just on atmosphere. But it's hard to beat the logistics of staying so close to a Disney park. It's amazing to be in your room just minutes after leaving the park.

Thanks for the kind words on the photos. And yeah, if you want good fireworks shots, you have to bring a tripod. I bought mine with trips to Disney in mind. So I wanted something tall, but with the ability to fold down small enough to fit in a Disney locker. It also needed to be lightweight so I wouldn't mind carrying it around a bit. Or so Katie wouldn't mind carrying it for me sometimes! 

How fun to be planning your first trip. Feel free to ask away if you have questions. Lots of very helpful people here! 



missangelalexis said:


> More great pics with Santa! The costumes on the carolers look amazing.
> 
> Love those teacup seats- so cute!
> 
> What a sweet way to end your night



Thanks! For a non-park day, it was a lot of fun. And I need one of those teacup chairs in my living room!  Now fess up........ most of you would want one too!



PHXscuba said:


> I agree with you that the Santa setting in the DLH is the prettiest, even if it doesn't have an enormous tree behind it. It's not like you can get the huge tree into a Santa picture anyhow.  If I were taking the "Christmas card" shot I'd want the DLH setup. But the GCH has Santa at night and is way more visible, so that's where everyone seems to go.
> 
> PHXscuba



That's a great summary. DLH just screams "Christmas card photo"! But the fact that it's just sort of in a hallway away from the lobby detracts from the overall feel. PPH is clearly just a tree (although a very colorful tree) in the lobby of a hotel. GCH is in an entirely different league. I loved the view from upstairs of Santa down by the tree, with guests spread out all over the lobby. It was just an entirely different feel.



Orbitron said:


> Great trip report and pictures. It's fun reading it, because it brings good memories back to our trip last year. We were at the Disneyland Resort from December 1st to 9th.



Thanks Orbitron! Thanks for the info on the 3 Cabelleros on the Christmas thread. We'll definitely be stalking them this year! Sounds (and looks!) like you had a great time. 



momof2n2 said:


> If only I could get a tax return between now and then, I'd sign up for this!!!



 Let me know how that works out for you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> The Grand Californian lobby is a must see for everyone visiting DLR at Christmas time. As is the lobby at the Wilderness Lodge. Both are similar, and just so........ grand.
> 
> I love that when we go back this year we'll finally be able to make our own comparisons of the resorts over time. I love hearing from posters like you and Sherry comparing this or that detail to last year and look forward to doing it myself this year!



Definitely. It is amazing to see the giant Christmas tree in the lobby of the GCH. It is unfortunate that the GCH lobby Christmas tree won't be up around Thanksgiving time. Even when I go during the first weekend of the holiday season at the DLR, the hotel is not decorated. But last year trip before Thanksgiving, it was up which was a little surprise to me last year and it was nice to see the tree up before Thanksgiving day. I haven't been to the Wilderness Lodge at WDW and I would bet that it is amazing just like the GCH.

Sherry and I always compare the the decorations at the DLR over the years of what is new and has changed. Some of it is great like Cars Land, BVS, etc. and times where they scale the decorations back which is disappointing. The DLR scaled back the decorations at certain lands over the years like the light canopy over NOS alleyway, the real Christmas trees at Mickey's Toontown that have been replaced with the ugly plastic trees that were once at the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK, and etc. I could go on and on on all the changes of the decorations at the DLR. 

It will be very interesting to see what we will see new this year during the holiday season or they won't do anything. I am not counting my cards that the DLR will leave the holiday season as is like last year. Next year is the interesting season with the 60th anniversary and what will happen during the holiday season next year. We'll just have to wait and see what will happen.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Definitely. It is amazing to see the giant Christmas tree in the lobby of the GCH. It is unfortunate that the GCH lobby Christmas tree won't be up around Thanksgiving time. Even when I go during the first weekend of the holiday season at the DLR, the hotel is not decorated. But last year trip before Thanksgiving, it was up which was a little surprise to me last year and it was nice to see the tree up before Thanksgiving day. I haven't been to the Wilderness Lodge at WDW and I would bet that it is amazing just like the GCH.
> 
> Sherry and I always compare the the decorations at the DLR over the years of what is new and has changed. Some of it is great like Cars Land, BVS, etc. and times where they scale the decorations back which is disappointing. The DLR scaled back the decorations at certain lands over the years like the light canopy over NOS alleyway, the real Christmas trees at Mickey's Toontown that have been replaced with the ugly plastic trees that were once at the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK, and etc. I could go on and on on all the changes of the decorations at the DLR.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see what we will see new this year during the holiday season or they won't do anything. I am not counting my cards that the DLR will leave the holiday season as is like last year. Next year is the interesting season with the 60th anniversary and what will happen during the holiday season next year. We'll just have to wait and see what will happen.



Part of me wishes we had gone back to WDW this year so we could get back to DLR next year during the 60th anniversary. You guys are making me jealous about all the cool new stuff you think is coming!

It does make me sad to hear about how much has been scaled back. But honestly, there's still a lot more Christmas left than there is at WDW. 

I saw photos of the tree in Toontown. I'm really sorry to have missed that one. Isn't the one there now one from WDW? I don't like going all the way to the other coast to see something I've seen countless times at WDW!

I don't like going back and taking all the same photos over again, but all this discussion about the GCH lobby makes me think I'll make a point of bringing the tripod in there this time. The year we stayed there in the summer (so no Christmas decorations) I took some tripod shots and really enjoyed that.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th:*

EE was at DCA again, and while we intended to make full use of it, I let Katie decide whether to do RSR again. She said no, she'd rather do something else. This was our coldest morning yet, with the thermometer at 37 degrees when we left the room for the 7 AM entry. So we bundled up and were determined to make the best of it. It certainly kept the crowds down at rope drop. I'm sure most of them were there to do RSR, so they must have been really disappointed when CMs came out front to tell everyone the ride was down. I was just grateful that's not why we were bundled up standing there in the cold.  Of course, the cold would have its impact on our plans as well. We were there to do California Screamin. Good thing neither Katie nor I are among the faint at heart. 






IMG_6556 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6560 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6568 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6575 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6576 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I really should have gone into Carsland. With RSR down, I could have finally gotten some shots without hundreds of people in them!



IMG_6578 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I love this guy, so I think I took his picture every time we went by!



IMG_6582 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6583 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

But we were on a mission. We were headed to Paradise Pier!



IMG_6599 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6601 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6602 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

My version of a selfie:



IMG_6604 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And on to our destination:



IMG_6612 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I have to say, we both had an absolute ball this morning. Yes, it was colder than ....... well, colder than ........ well, you get the idea. It was as cold as I have been in a theme park. And I was at WDW in 2010. But part of the reason we were so cold is that we opted to go on one of the fastest rides in DCA............ SIX TIMES in a row! 



IMG_6630 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6631 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6634 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6665 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6694 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6724 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6797 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6821 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6836 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6857 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6877 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Part of me wishes we had gone back to WDW this year so we could get back to DLR next year during the 60th anniversary. You guys are making me jealous about all the cool new stuff you think is coming!
> 
> It does make me sad to hear about how much has been scaled back. But honestly, there's still a lot more Christmas left than there is at WDW.
> 
> I saw photos of the tree in Toontown. I'm really sorry to have missed that one. Isn't the one there now one from WDW? I don't like going all the way to the other coast to see something I've seen countless times at WDW!
> 
> I don't like going back and taking all the same photos over again, but all this discussion about the GCH lobby makes me think I'll make a point of bringing the tripod in there this time. The year we stayed there in the summer (so no Christmas decorations) I took some tripod shots and really enjoyed that.



It will be nice to see whats new for next year during DL 60th anniversary. You can never get tired of the holiday season at the DLR. It will be nice to go back to WDW one day and ride the new Seven Dwarfs Mine Train at the MK. 

It is sad the last few years with all the new changes at the DLR with the holiday decorations. But they do have something new that will make it up (well not really with NOS changing it's decorations year after year). I have been to WDW during the Christmas season and it is very nice. But I will still prefer the Christmas season at the DLR over WDW. 

The ugly plastic trees in Toontown that are currently there during the holiday season are in fact the trees from the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK. I have said it to Sherry countless times that the DLR should have never brought those ugly plastic trees to Toontown during the holiday season so they can save the labor of the old Christmas trees at Toontown. I can understand why they did that since Mickey's Toontown Fair is part of Yesterland at the MK and they need to do something with them or throw them away. 

I like to take the same pictures again to improve the quality from the last one and to get something different in the picture.


A cold day at DCA during EE. Nice that you and Katie were brave enough to tackle the cold that morning and to be able to ride CS. Those are very nice shots when riding CS.


----------



## jenseib

I love the shots on CS...how the heck did you even lift your arms up to take the pictures?  And how did you even have your camera around your neck?   I hold on for dear life on rides like that one.  I have fun, but still hold on.  
Glad the crowds didn't stop you from riding it since RSR was down.


----------



## Orbitron

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Orbitron! Thanks for the info on the 3 Cabelleros on the Christmas thread. We'll definitely be stalking them this year! Sounds (and looks!) like you had a great time.



Yes, we had an awesome time! I hope the Three Caballeros are going to come back this year, so we can stalk them too! 



mom2rtk said:


> *Friday December 6, 2013 Continued:*
> 
> Once Aladdin was over, we headed to Disneyland for our Holiday Tour. Earlier in the day Kathy (ksromack) had texted me that she had AP WOC passes for the 9 PM show that night. They had changed their minds about seeing it again, and offered them to us. I had expressed my disappointment on the DLR Holiday thread about how they had closed this show off to non-AP holders, so she knew we had wanted to attend that show. I thought it was incredibly nice of her to offer. Even nicer of her to offer to meet us at our tour check-in spot to give us the tickets and keepsake ornament. It was a great piece of pixie-dust. Thanks again Kathy!



We also had two AP WOC passes to spare, but when we tried to to give them away nobody wanted them. So we kept them as a keepsake. By the way, your Aladdin pictures are brilliant, but I'm a bit shocked about the crazy lady that wanted you to stop taking photos.



mom2rtk said:


> *Saturday December 7th, 2013:*
> 
> They had been calling for rain on Saturday in the forecast for some time. And they were right. We woke up to a rainy cold Saturday. Thankfully this was our off day and we didn't have a lot planned. Brunch at Goofy's Kitchen and a tour of the 3 on-site resorts, then back for an early night so we could hit the ground running the next day.



You spent this rainy Saturday better than we did. We went to Knott's Berry Farm, because we had bought tickets in advance and they were only valid for this day. The afternoon was okay, but we got soaked in the morning!


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> It will be nice to see whats new for next year during DL 60th anniversary. You can never get tired of the holiday season at the DLR. It will be nice to go back to WDW one day and ride the new Seven Dwarfs Mine Train at the MK.
> 
> It is sad the last few years with all the new changes at the DLR with the holiday decorations. But they do have something new that will make it up (well not really with NOS changing it's decorations year after year). I have been to WDW during the Christmas season and it is very nice. But I will still prefer the Christmas season at the DLR over WDW.
> 
> The ugly plastic trees in Toontown that are currently there during the holiday season are in fact the trees from the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK. I have said it to Sherry countless times that the DLR should have never brought those ugly plastic trees to Toontown during the holiday season so they can save the labor of the old Christmas trees at Toontown. I can understand why they did that since Mickey's Toontown Fair is part of Yesterland at the MK and they need to do something with them or throw them away.
> 
> I like to take the same pictures again to improve the quality from the last one and to get something different in the picture.
> 
> 
> A cold day at DCA during EE. Nice that you and Katie were brave enough to tackle the cold that morning and to be able to ride CS. Those are very nice shots when riding CS.



I loved that Katie was crazy enough to get up and go with me in the cold!  It really turned out to be one of our favorite memories of the entire trip. We felt like we had Paradise Pier to ourselves. Just priceless.

I'm still not entirely sure what we'll end up doing next year. The kids really want to go back to Sanibel Island in the summer. If we do that, maybe Katie and I could stop at Disney for a day on our way out and finally do the Mine Train. Maybe that would be enough WDW that I'd be OK with DLR a third year in a row. Of course, Katie will be in high school, so it would likely be a much quicker trip.



jenseib said:


> I love the shots on CS...how the heck did you even lift your arms up to take the pictures?  And how did you even have your camera around your neck?   I hold on for dear life on rides like that one.  I have fun, but still hold on.
> Glad the crowds didn't stop you from riding it since RSR was down.



Thanks Jen! I'm trying to remember now what I did with my strap. I couldn't remember how I wore my camera so I pulled out our Photopass photos to see the ride photos. I put the strap around my neck but left it outside the restraint. I will say that it was VERY hard to hold it up on the inversion. Not just hard, but at a certain point there was nothing I could do to hold it up. I just held it up as long as I could then gave up and let gravity push it back down.

Just for grins, here's our collection of ride photos:


Photo0254FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Photo0255FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Photo0256FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Photo0257FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Photo0258FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Photo0259FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr





Orbitron said:


> Yes, we had an awesome time! I hope the Three Caballeros are going to come back this year, so we can stalk them too!
> 
> 
> 
> We also had two AP WOC passes to spare, but when we tried to to give them away nobody wanted them. So we kept them as a keepsake. By the way, your Aladdin pictures are brilliant, but I'm a bit shocked about the crazy lady that wanted you to stop taking photos.
> 
> 
> 
> You spent this rainy Saturday better than we did. We went to Knott's Berry Farm, because we had bought tickets in advance and they were only valid for this day. The afternoon was okay, but we got soaked in the morning!



LOL on nobody wanting the WOC passes. I'm guessing the weather had something to do with that! 

Thanks for the kind words on the Aladdin photos.  Crazy lady and all. 

And I will say we really just got lucky to have a down day planned for that Saturday. I would not have enjoyed being out in the parks that day, especially after being out in the cold all day Friday. Although from what I heard, it kept the crowds down on Saturday morning.

And we'll have to stalk the holiday thread for 3 Cabellero intel before we head back. Do you have dates committed yet?


----------



## KCmike

*Your shots* of Katie screamin' on screamin' are awesome.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th Continued:*

Still not done with CS....... Definitely starting to feel the cold!





IMG_6920 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6924 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Ready for takeoff..........




IMG_6930 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Seriously though....... it's worth it for the view alone!



IMG_6946 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


And after several trips through, I finally perfected my technique.........



IMG_6958 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6959 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6964 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

There was still next to nobody on Paradise Pier, so we decided to try some other rides. No WAY you were getting us into one of the swinging gondolas, but we did try a stationary car on Mickey's Wheel of Death:




IMG_6974 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Look! I can see WOC from our gondola!



IMG_6982 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And there's the Matterhorn!



IMG_6987 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Then on to the Silly Swings. We had never done this before and both loved it a lot more than we expected.




IMG_7002 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7028 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7030 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And on to the Golden Zephyr and the Jumping Jellyfish.




IMG_7038 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7053 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7061 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7068 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


It was almost 9, so time then to head back to the front of the park. I still wanted to catch director Mickey and Santa at Elias and Company. Just as we got to Buena Vista Street, we found Mickey headed to his meeting spot with his handler, so we followed them over and were first in line. That left us just enough time to go find Santa at Elias and Company. I didn't really have an opinion on that Santa one way or another, but was amused to find a thread on the DIS later commenting on how grumpy that Santa looked in all his photos that very day. I looked back at ours...... and I'd probably have to concur. I did love the setting for that meeting though. Very nostalgic and fun. I'm guessing it was set up to resemble meeting Santa at Macy's back in the 30's or 40's.




IMG_7069 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7077 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7081 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7085 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7099 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> *Your shots* of Katie screamin' on screamin' are awesome.



Thanks Mike. She made it easy to get some fun shots that morning!


----------



## Orbitron

mom2rtk said:


> LOL on nobody wanting the WOC passes. I'm guessing the weather had something to do with that!



Yes, it was pretty cold! 



mom2rtk said:


> Do you have dates committed yet?



We booked the flights, but not the hotel yet. We will be mid-November in Anaheim for one week. We are going to leave before Thanksgiving, but are planning to come back for the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. When are you going?


----------



## mom2rtk

Orbitron said:


> Yes, it was pretty cold!
> 
> 
> 
> We booked the flights, but not the hotel yet. We will be mid-November in Anaheim for one week. We are going to leave before Thanksgiving, but are planning to come back for the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. When are you going?



We gave some serious thought to early November. But I think we're pretty settled on the second week of December, maybe the 6th to the 13th. We need to see when Katie's winter piano recital is before we can commit.

Thanksgiving dinner at DLH sounds quite awesome. I bet they put on a great feast!


----------



## amandaw

WOW!  I can't believe y'all got to ride CS 6x in a row!  Such fun!  And I truly in awe of your pics while riding.  

You mention being in WDW during 2010 & experiencing that cold.  We were there that Dec as well.  It was DS's first trip.  We used to always go to WDW in Dec & I have NEVER been so cold there as I was that year.  Our last night was downright miserable.  

I have to agree that that is one grumpy looking Santa.  He definitely was NOT feeling the Christmas spirit that day.  But, at least his elf looked happy!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up!

Great pictures of CS.  6 times?  WOW!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I loved that Katie was crazy enough to get up and go with me in the cold!  It really turned out to be one of our favorite memories of the entire trip. We felt like we had Paradise Pier to ourselves. Just priceless.
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure what we'll end up doing next year. The kids really want to go back to Sanibel Island in the summer. If we do that, maybe Katie and I could stop at Disney for a day on our way out and finally do the Mine Train. Maybe that would be enough WDW that I'd be OK with DLR a third year in a row. Of course, Katie will be in high school, so it would likely be a much quicker trip.



It's nice that is the highlight of the trip and good memories with you and your daughter. 

That sounds like a good idea of going to WDW for a day in order to ride the Mine Train at the MK. 

More great shots during CS and at DCA.


----------



## Sherry E

It's almost time for my cameo appearance in Janet's TR!   (This was the first of 3 times that I saw Janet during the course of my own December trip, but this was the only 'planned' occasion.)


_Let me reinforce (for the readers) what Janet said about the cold weather.  Anyone who has read my previous TRs or Superthreads knows that I am no fan of heat/summer/sun and usually cannot wait for something resembling cooler air.  I especially hate to be hot and miserable at DLR.  

So I was absolutely thrilled that it was "cold" by SoCal's standards in December last year, but there is no denying that I had to bundle up.  I dragged out the winter scarves, the mittens, the bulky jackets, the sweaters, etc.   I loved the weather, but I was still going to bundle up.  It was brisk for a couple of days, to put it mildly.

Also, later that same night -- Sun., December 8th -- I was planted in the sea of people in Town Square to watch Kurt Russell narrate the Candlelight Ceremony, and my hands/ears/nose were freezing (it was supposed to have been about 29 degrees, I think).  I had to put on my mittens, and my camera kept trying to slip out of my hands because I couldn't get a firm grip.  As long as I am prepared for weather and can make myself more comfortable, I don't mind it, but I didn't want my camera to hit the ground so I had to put it away!_


*Janet *-- All of the on-ride photos you took are amazing (though somewhat stomach-churning!).

Seeing your photos of an almost-empty Paradise Pier brings me right back to being at DLR for the holidays.  I can feel the cold air on my cheek and envision it now.  I _love_ walking around DCA on those early entry mornings in December -- and I was also wandering around DCA at that time, but I guess I was in the Grizzly Peak area and then on the Little Mermaid ride before heading over to Buena Vista Street to meet you and the other ladies!

That Elias & Co. Santa does not appear to be the jolliest of Santas, that's for sure.  There are much jollier Santas in other areas of DLR.  The one at the PPH and the one at the GCH seem to be particularly fun and lively.

At some point -- and I may have to PM you about this at a later time -- I want to find out if you have a stream/album of just your stunning Sanibel photos on Flickr.  I want to show them to my Sanibel/Captiva-loving friend (she happily remembers the Bubble Room, and she loves it!) and she really wants to see the photos, but I know that she won't have time to go through an actual TR.



*Bret -- *I think that if the ugly plastic trees had been in Toontown from the very beginning (years ago, when Toontown first got holiday decorations) I could deal with them better.  The fact that they replaced the better trees is what gets to me, and makes them so much worse!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret -- *I think that if the ugly plastic trees had been in Toontown from the very beginning (years ago, when Toontown first got holiday decorations) I could deal with them better.  The fact that they replaced the better trees is what gets to me, and makes them so much worse!



I see. I didn't pay really attention to the Christmas trees in Mickey's Toontown during the years I have been going to DL during the holiday seasons since I pay attention to the other parts of the decorations. It is a shame that they use the plastic trees instead of the nice one's like they have used a few years ago. It can be sad when the DLR is cutting back on decorations in certain lands and putting it into other parts.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I see. I didn't pay really attention to the Christmas trees in Mickey's Toontown during the years I have been going to DL during the holiday seasons since I pay attention to the other parts of the decorations. It is a shame that they use the plastic trees instead of the nice one's like they have used a few years ago. It can be sad when the DLR is cutting back on decorations in certain lands and putting it into other parts.



I dislike the ugly plastic trees, but I think that if they had been part of Toontown's décor back in, say, 2001 or so, I would have just accepted them as fitting Toontown's 'cartoonish' style.  The problem is that we now have something to compare the ugly trees with in our minds, because we _know_ that there were better trees in Toontown just a few short years ago.  Disney downgraded the Toontown trees and removed the trees that were perfectly colorful and fun, and that's hard to ignore!

Yes, it's always interesting to see what is cut back in the decorations every year, or what is added in.  Last year, while there were some things missing, Disney also did a good job at adding in other decorations to areas where they might not have been before (such as in Hollywood Land, and the array of sea-themed accents on and around the PPH tree).  So, as long as Disney keeps _adding_ things into the mix, it lessens the impact of _removing_ decorations from other areas.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I dislike the ugly plastic trees, but I think that if they had been part of Toontown's décor back in, say, 2001 or so, I would have just accepted them as fitting Toontown's 'cartoonish' style.  The problem is that we now have something to compare the ugly trees with in our minds, because we _know_ that there were better trees in Toontown just a few short years ago.  Disney downgraded the Toontown trees and removed the trees that were perfectly colorful and fun, and that's hard to ignore!
> 
> Yes, it's always interesting to see what is cut back in the decorations every year, or what is added in.  Last year, while there were some things missing, Disney also did a good job at adding in other decorations to areas where they might not have been before (such as in Hollywood Land, and the array of sea-themed accents on and around the PPH tree).  So, as long as Disney keeps _adding_ things into the mix, it lessens the impact of _removing_ decorations from other areas.



I must have forgotten about them over the years if they have been there that long. You are right about that we have to accept them since it does have that cartoon style and fits at Mickey's Toontown. It is just hard to forget about those nice trees at Toontown until they were replaced with the plastic trees the last couple of years. 

I am also curious what changes will happen this year especially with NOS. It was nice that the DLR added holiday decorations to Hollywood Land last year and made it more colorful especially with Santa and his Reindeers at the end of Hollywood Land.


----------



## jenseib

More awesome ride shots!!!!
But I can't beleive you rode death trap after deathtrap next!


----------



## YodasMom

I would have put my camera and equipment in a locker with my last will & testament!  Just kidding, well not really!

Awesome shots!  And, very gutsy!


----------



## momof2n2

You. Are. Crazy!
I've never even considered taking photos on a roller coaster!

And where do you get off riding a ride six times in a row?  Don't know know you should be happy with just six rides a day?  

I can't believe it was 37 degrees. That blows my mind.  Crazy stuff. I could probably handle it, but I link amusement parks and hot weather in my mind. 

Love Katie's expressions. And your ornament selfie is beautiful!


----------



## clsteve

Wow - the CS take-off looks awesome! 

 And, is it just me or does it look like the only bag of goodies Santa was carrying the night before was a purple Chivas Regal bag...........


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> WOW!  I can't believe y'all got to ride CS 6x in a row!  Such fun!  And I truly in awe of your pics while riding.
> 
> You mention being in WDW during 2010 & experiencing that cold.  We were there that Dec as well.  It was DS's first trip.  We used to always go to WDW in Dec & I have NEVER been so cold there as I was that year.  Our last night was downright miserable.
> 
> I have to agree that that is one grumpy looking Santa.  He definitely was NOT feeling the Christmas spirit that day.  But, at least his elf looked happy!



At least California doesn't have the humidity factor. I'm convinced the humidity in FL makes the cold a lot worse. WDW 2010 really is the stuff legends are made of. I need to make a t-shirt for our next December WDW trip saying "I survived December 2010 in WDW". 

We're really hoping for a little warmer weather this year at DLR.



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!
> 
> Great pictures of CS.  6 times?  WOW!



I think we would have gone a couple more times, but my ears were frozen and kept bumping the sides of the seats. That was just all I could take. Oddly enough we both got off that time and instead of saying "Wanna go again?" we both said "I think I'm done" about the same time.  Yeah, it was cold, but how often can you do a headliner like that so many times in a row? I think I'll throw in a couple stocking caps on our next trip, just in case. We had to take our Mickey hats off to keep from losing them. A stocking cap would have definitely helped!



mvf-m11c said:


> It's nice that is the highlight of the trip and good memories with you and your daughter.
> 
> That sounds like a good idea of going to WDW for a day in order to ride the Mine Train at the MK.
> 
> More great shots during CS and at DCA.



Thanks Bret! I told my husband that if we're going to Florida next summer, I at least have to be able to commit 60 days out. I just won't visit there any more without the full 60 days notice (so I can reserve the FPs we want).



Sherry E said:


> It's almost time for my cameo appearance in Janet's TR!   (This was the first of 3 times that I saw Janet during the course of my own December trip, but this was the only 'planned' occasion.)
> 
> 
> And what a treat it was to get to run into you 3 times!
> 
> _Let me reinforce (for the readers) what Janet said about the cold weather.  Anyone who has read my previous TRs or Superthreads knows that I am no fan of heat/summer/sun and usually cannot wait for something resembling cooler air.  I especially hate to be hot and miserable at DLR.
> 
> So I was absolutely thrilled that it was "cold" by SoCal's standards in December last year, but there is no denying that I had to bundle up.  I dragged out the winter scarves, the mittens, the bulky jackets, the sweaters, etc.   I loved the weather, but I was still going to bundle up.  It was brisk for a couple of days, to put it mildly.
> 
> 
> I commend you for being true to your word an embracing the cold over the heat!  I, on the other hand, hate the heat but did not embrace the cold so willingly!  Maybe it's because I knew this was supposed to be my break from the blowing snow back home.  Oh, and the snow I knew I was going to have to scrape off my car at the airport!
> 
> Also, later that same night -- Sun., December 8th -- I was planted in the sea of people in Town Square to watch Kurt Russell narrate the Candlelight Ceremony, and my hands/ears/nose were freezing (it was supposed to have been about 29 degrees, I think).  I had to put on my mittens, and my camera kept trying to slip out of my hands because I couldn't get a firm grip.  As long as I am prepared for weather and can make myself more comfortable, I don't mind it, but I didn't want my camera to hit the ground so I had to put it away!_
> 
> I will absolutely confirm that it was indeed a sea of humanity. Oy. I fully intended to completely avoid Main Street that night, but ended up with a first hand experience. More on that later........
> 
> *Janet *-- All of the on-ride photos you took are amazing (though somewhat stomach-churning!).
> 
> LOL. I was trying to capture the essence of the ride. And I never thought I'd thank someone for calling my photos "stomach-churning" but I'm about to...... thank you!
> 
> Seeing your photos of an almost-empty Paradise Pier brings me right back to being at DLR for the holidays.  I can feel the cold air on my cheek and envision it now.  I _love_ walking around DCA on those early entry mornings in December -- and I was also wandering around DCA at that time, but I guess I was in the Grizzly Peak area and then on the Little Mermaid ride before heading over to Buena Vista Street to meet you and the other ladies!
> 
> It really was a great time to be on Paradise Pier!  And yeah, I'd do it again. Even if I knew it was going to be that cold. I've become a lot more tolerant of bad weather on a Disney trip. I fact, I think my tolerance for bad weather at Disney has gone up at exactly the same pace the crowd levels in the parks have grown! Truth is, I value low crowds more than perfect weather.
> 
> That Elias & Co. Santa does not appear to be the jolliest of Santas, that's for sure.  There are much jollier Santas in other areas of DLR.  The one at the PPH and the one at the GCH seem to be particularly fun and lively.
> 
> I actually think the Santa looks like he's sick. I don't remember at this point what his demeanor was, but these photos were moments after the line opened that day. How can anyone look that unhappy that early in the morning otherwise?
> 
> At some point -- and I may have to PM you about this at a later time -- I want to find out if you have a stream/album of just your stunning Sanibel photos on Flickr.  I want to show them to my Sanibel/Captiva-loving friend (she happily remembers the Bubble Room, and she loves it!) and she really wants to see the photos, but I know that she won't have time to go through an actual TR.
> 
> No problem. I actually have photos on Flickr divided into albums. Here's the one from that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bret -- *I think that if the ugly plastic trees had been in Toontown from the very beginning (years ago, when Toontown first got holiday decorations) I could deal with them better.  The fact that they replaced the better trees is what gets to me, and makes them so much worse!
> 
> You know Sherry, I would have totally just accepted the ugly plastic trees in Toontown if I hadn't seen all the pictures of gorgeous trees from years gone by in last year's Christmas thread!


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> I see. I didn't pay really attention to the Christmas trees in Mickey's Toontown during the years I have been going to DL during the holiday seasons since I pay attention to the other parts of the decorations. It is a shame that they use the plastic trees instead of the nice one's like they have used a few years ago. It can be sad when the DLR is cutting back on decorations in certain lands and putting it into other parts.






Sherry E said:


> I dislike the ugly plastic trees, but I think that if they had been part of Toontown's décor back in, say, 2001 or so, I would have just accepted them as fitting Toontown's 'cartoonish' style.  The problem is that we now have something to compare the ugly trees with in our minds, because we _know_ that there were better trees in Toontown just a few short years ago.  Disney downgraded the Toontown trees and removed the trees that were perfectly colorful and fun, and that's hard to ignore!
> 
> Yes, it's always interesting to see what is cut back in the decorations every year, or what is added in.  Last year, while there were some things missing, Disney also did a good job at adding in other decorations to areas where they might not have been before (such as in Hollywood Land, and the array of sea-themed accents on and around the PPH tree).  So, as long as Disney keeps _adding_ things into the mix, it lessens the impact of _removing_ decorations from other areas.



I guess I should be relieved the ugly plastic trees are my baseline since this was my first Christmas trip. 

I really should wait and go after you this year Sherry. You have such an eye for detail. It would be awesome to have your analysis of this year's decorations before going so I know what to watch for! Do you have dates set yet?



mvf-m11c said:


> I must have forgotten about them over the years if they have been there that long. You are right about that we have to accept them since it does have that cartoon style and fits at Mickey's Toontown. It is just hard to forget about those nice trees at Toontown until they were replaced with the plastic trees the last couple of years.
> 
> I am also curious what changes will happen this year especially with NOS. It was nice that the DLR added holiday decorations to Hollywood Land last year and made it more colorful especially with Santa and his Reindeers at the end of Hollywood Land.



That's right! Lots of change in NOS this year. It will definitely be interesting to see what they do with the decorations. I wasn't wowed by the giant mask. Is it bad that I'm hoping that's on the list of changes? 

And I agree about the Santa's sleigh and reindeer in Hollywood Land. I thought it was charming and I loved it!



jenseib said:


> More awesome ride shots!!!!
> But I can't beleive you rode death trap after deathtrap next!






You did see my photos of all the bodies falling from the skies, right? 

I will say that the Silly Swings weren't as "kiddyish" as I expected. There is definitely a thrill factor being up that high with so little between you and the ground below. But see, unlike you, I tell myself I would have heard about it by now if they had bodies flying through the air before! 

Before we left the area, we intended to do Goofy's Sky School but it was closed. After your TR though and the discussion of that ride, I'm glad we missed it.



YodasMom said:


> I would have put my camera and equipment in a locker with my last will & testament!  Just kidding, well not really!
> 
> Awesome shots!  And, very gutsy!



LOL!  As I told Jen above. I just tell myself "They haven't lost one yet" and go for it. And as for the camera....... I just put it around my neck and hold on tight. This was the first inversion I've tried with the camera out though. It's an interesting experiment in centrifugal force. 



momof2n2 said:


> You. Are. Crazy!
> I've never even considered taking photos on a roller coaster!
> 
> And where do you get off riding a ride six times in a row?  Don't know know you should be happy with just six rides a day?
> 
> I can't believe it was 37 degrees. That blows my mind.  Crazy stuff. I could probably handle it, but I link amusement parks and hot weather in my mind.
> 
> Love Katie's expressions. And your ornament selfie is beautiful!



 I think I have definitely been outed as a "super-user".  If you notice later that the photos have all been deleted, I hope you all understand I'm just trying to bury the evidence of my selfish super-user ways!

We have made the majority of our Disney trips in December. Thankfully I now link Disney with sweatshirt weather! 



clsteve said:


> Wow - the CS take-off looks awesome!
> 
> And, is it just me or does it look like the only bag of goodies Santa was carrying the night before was a purple Chivas Regal bag...........



OK, so I was assuming Santa was ill. It WAS early on a Sunday morning. I should have considered that maybe he had a late Saturday night!


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --*

Thank you so much for posting that link to your Sanibel/Captiva album/photos.  I just emailed it to my friend, and I know she will be thrilled.  She just loooooves Sanibel and has made it a tradition, so I think this will make her very happy!

Of course, as I looked through the pages of the album I was again reminded of how stunningly beautiful and awesome those photos are.  They are really breathtaking.

You asked about potential dates for a holiday trip.  What I always _plan_ to do, or _try_ to do, is to get to DLR on -- or right after -- the official start date of the holiday season in November, specifically because I want to bring back reports and details of what to expect, what is new, what is different, etc.  

Since I lead the charge to the holidays in the Superthread all year long, I want to be able to bring back info from my "exploratory/fact-finding missions" to DLR (info about treats, about merchandise, about disappearing decorations and giant gold masks suddenly appearing over NOS, etc.), before most people have begun their own holiday trips.  

And then I do the "real" holiday trip in December.

So, _if all goes according to plan_ (the operative phrase), I will hopefully embark on another exploratory mission on or immediately after the official November start date and come back with observations and details later that day.

Then again, apparently I missed seeing the holiday character standees on top of the train station last year, so who knows what else I may have missed?


----------



## tdashgirl

Stumbled upon your trip report and you are bringing back so many good memories of DL during the holidays!  That is truly my favorite time there.  It's just so beautiful and magical.  

I agree with you about the no/very little humidity going a long way to making extreme temps (cold or hot) at DL very bearable.  We're heading to WDW for the 1st time in a couple of months and I admit I'm nervous about the humidity!  I've been to Chicago and Arkansas during the summer and .... 

Your photos on Screamin' are amazing


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that link to your Sanibel/Captiva album/photos.  I just emailed it to my friend, and I know she will be thrilled.  She just loooooves Sanibel and has made it a tradition, so I think this will make her very happy!
> 
> Of course, as I looked through the pages of the album I was again reminded of how stunningly beautiful and awesome those photos are.  They are really breathtaking.
> 
> You asked about potential dates for a holiday trip.  What I always _plan_ to do, or _try_ to do, is to get to DLR on -- or right after -- the official start date of the holiday season in November, specifically because I want to bring back reports and details of what to expect, what is new, what is different, etc.
> 
> Since I lead the charge to the holidays in the Superthread all year long, I want to be able to bring back info from my "exploratory/fact-finding missions" to DLR (info about treats, about merchandise, about disappearing decorations and giant gold masks suddenly appearing over NOS, etc.), before most people have begun their own holiday trips.
> 
> And then I do the "real" holiday trip in December.
> 
> So, _if all goes according to plan_ (the operative phrase), I will hopefully embark on another exploratory mission on or immediately after the official November start date and come back with observations and details later that day.
> 
> Then again, apparently I missed seeing the holiday character standees on top of the train station last year, so who knows what else I may have missed?




Don't feel bad Sherry. I missed those characters on the train station too. Katie had to point them out. So glad to hear you're hoping to do an early recon mission!  It will get me through the homestretch. 

And thanks for the kind words on the Sanibel photos. Honestly though, it's hard to take a bad photo there. There's just so much to work with.



tdashgirl said:


> Stumbled upon your trip report and you are bringing back so many good memories of DL during the holidays!  That is truly my favorite time there.  It's just so beautiful and magical.
> 
> I agree with you about the no/very little humidity going a long way to making extreme temps (cold or hot) at DL very bearable.  We're heading to WDW for the 1st time in a couple of months and I admit I'm nervous about the humidity!  I've been to Chicago and Arkansas during the summer and ....
> 
> Your photos on Screamin' are amazing



Thanks Tania and  So glad you found us! 

It will still be pretty warm in WDW in late September/early October. But sometimes the break in the heat comes a little early. We did that same week there 5 years ago. It was still really hot most days, but we got one evening at MNSSHP that wasn't as bad, and one day that it was actually cool (ish). We live in Missouri so are quite experienced at dealing with humidity. But that doesn't change the fact that I'm just a heat wimp. 

Thanks for the kind words on the ride photos. I do love taking photos on rides!


----------



## tdashgirl

mom2rtk said:


> It will still be pretty warm in WDW in late September/early October. But sometimes the break in the heat comes a little early. We did that same week there 5 years ago. It was still really hot most days, but we got one evening at MNSSHP that wasn't as bad, and one day that it was actually cool (ish). We live in Missouri so are quite experienced at dealing with humidity. But that doesn't change the fact that I'm just a heat wimp.


Thanks! I'm hoping it won't be too bad in those early Fall days.  I don't even know how WDW summer visitors deal!  Of course I understand for a lot of people, summer is their only option.  About 4 years ago, my DD10's school district switched to calendar where they get a break approx. every 9 weeks and we start very early in August -- so we get a Fall Break.  It's a great time to vacation!   We've gone to DL for the past couple of years and decided it's time to mix it up with WDW


----------



## larryz

mom2rtk said:


> So with fastpass plus rolling out at WDW in 2013, it seemed like the ideal time to make our move.



I hear ya.  Although I tried to keep an open mind, you know how I feel about FP+.  So I just pulled the trigger on a 4-day visit with 3-day tix for 1st of October for my son and I -- as Dana, the Disney Travel rep put it, 2 guys having fun at Disneyland...

Any tips?  It's been 23 years since I've been to DLR.

ETA:  AWESOME TR thread!  Garnered some tips from you and other readers.  Now I don't have to take my T2i -- you've done all the photo work for me.


----------



## mom2rtk

larryz said:


> I hear ya.  Although I tried to keep an open mind, you know how I feel about FP+.  So I just pulled the trigger on a 4-day visit with 3-day tix for 1st of October for my son and I -- as Dana, the Disney Travel rep put it, 2 guys having fun at Disneyland...
> 
> Any tips?  It's been 23 years since I've been to DLR.
> 
> ETA:  AWESOME TR thread!  Garnered some tips from you and other readers.  Now I don't have to take my T2i -- you've done all the photo work for me.



Hi Larry!  I'm so glad you found us, and so glad you're defecting to the west with us! 

How old is your son? After 23 years, it's going to be like discovering it for the first time all over again. You are in for such a treat. And every time you pull a legacy FP, you're going to feel like you have triumphed over evil! OK, maybe not. But if you pull 2 FPs for a headliner you might feel that way!  

First tip is to not worry when it starts getting close to your trip and you haven't made a bunch of dining and FP reservations! That took some getting used to for us. Now it's actually starting to come in really handy since my daughter's school schedule is so busy and it's harder for us to commit too far ahead.

Second tip is to spring for the hoppers and treat the 2 parks as one. It's so easy and quick to go back and forth that we don't sweat trying to stay in one park per day. And this from a person who never buys hoppers at WDW.

Let us know what questions you have. And thanks for the kind words on the photos. My T2i definitely got a good workout at DLR.


----------



## missangelalexis

You guys certainly are CS troopers!! Love all the ride photos!

Love Mickey's outfit! And Santa does look a little grumpy haha


----------



## Sydnerella

So enjoying the photos of CS - amazing as usual!  That inversion is crazy - killer work!!!  Cannot imagine riding a headliner so many times in a row-awesome! And glad you acknowledge your infraction as a super user too.... . These pics make me more eager for a DLR trip for sure. But hard to ignore the pull of WDW and grandparents who winter nearby.


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

LOVE the collection of ride photos

Also, I can not believe you did not ride the moving capsules!! It is scary yes.. but OH SO much fun


----------



## rndmr2

WOW! Crazy that you went on California Screamin' 6 times! I'd be lucky if I could do it once, let alone 6! I didn't realize it had a loop, that is the only thing that would scare me off.  Great pics of the parks from it though. 

I like that Mickey that you saw, that's a cute costume. 

That Santa does look a little cranky.


----------



## ishbit92

Loving this trip report so far! 

I had no idea about Pearl Factory in DTD. I've now made it a goal to order a pearl cage before I go & buy a pearl! What a neat tradition


----------



## ktlm

Ran across your trip report and remembered how much I wanted to see all the photos from your December trip!  They did not disappoint- absolutely amazing! Katie looks so grown up- such a beautiful girl!   You are a bad influence because those photos and your trip report are making me think there is a DL Holiday season trip in our future next year! I've been wanting to do one for a while as we've never seen DL that time of year, but your pictures sent me over the edge.  Ought to do it this year, but we have been to DL this year already and I caved and decided to try WDW one more time.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> So enjoying the photos of CS - amazing as usual!  That inversion is crazy - killer work!!!  Cannot imagine riding a headliner so many times in a row-awesome! And glad you acknowledge your infraction as a super user too.... . These pics make me more eager for a DLR trip for sure. But hard to ignore the pull of WDW and grandparents who winter nearby.




Thanks so much! Sometimes you have to make lemons out of lemonade. Ever since we had such a great time at a freezing cold night at MVMCP back in 2010, I've come to appreciate the crowd-thinning properties of cold weather at Disney! 

I hope you can get to DLR sometime soon. I can see it would be hard to ignor the benefits of grandparents wintering in FL. I think you should make WDW your winter home and DLR your summer home! 



DISNEYaddict4evr said:


> LOVE the collection of ride photos
> 
> Also, I can not believe you did not ride the moving capsules!! It is scary yes.. but OH SO much fun



LOL, there's NO WAY you were getting me in one of those moving capsules.  It's funny because I'll do a wide variety of thrill rides, but you are NOT getting me in one of those moving capsules! 



rndmr2 said:


> WOW! Crazy that you went on California Screamin' 6 times! I'd be lucky if I could do it once, let alone 6! I didn't realize it had a loop, that is the only thing that would scare me off.  Great pics of the parks from it though.
> 
> I like that Mickey that you saw, that's a cute costume.
> 
> That Santa does look a little cranky.



CS really is very similar to RnR, but of course on CS you can see the inversion coming. So that anticipation does add some extra thrill. And of course I loved that it was out in daylight so I could play with my camera. 

I still think it's funny that Katie and I both cried uncle at the same time after 6 trips through. I want warmer weather on our next trip, but if it's cold again, we'll be ready to take advantage of those early morning low crowds!



ishbit92 said:


> Loving this trip report so far!
> 
> I had no idea about Pearl Factory in DTD. I've now made it a goal to order a pearl cage before I go & buy a pearl! What a neat tradition



Thanks! You also reminded me to go online and hunt down a new pearl cage for this trip. Better start breaking it to Katie that it's my turn! 



ktlm said:


> Ran across your trip report and remembered how much I wanted to see all the photos from your December trip!  They did not disappoint- absolutely amazing! Katie looks so grown up- such a beautiful girl!   You are a bad influence because those photos and your trip report are making me think there is a DL Holiday season trip in our future next year! I've been wanting to do one for a while as we've never seen DL that time of year, but your pictures sent me over the edge.  Ought to do it this year, but we have been to DL this year already and I caved and decided to try WDW one more time.



So nice to see you here! 

Thanks for the kind words. Katie really is growing up so fast. I really notice it when I look at these photos. It's hard to believe those were 8 months ago already. She starts 8th grade next week. A year from now she'll be getting ready for high school. 

I think we'll be back to WDW next year, but you definitely should see DLR at Christmas at least once. 2015 for the 60th anniversary would just be perfect!


----------



## MEK

Wow - props to you for taking those pictures on CS AND for riding it 6 times in a row!    The ride looks like a blast and I just love all the pictures.  There are some amazing view pictures in your update!  

EMH at 7am?  Sweet!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th, 2013 continued:*


I was texting with Kathy (ksromack) letting her know we were in the area. When we came out we found Sherry in the area around the Christmas tree, right where we said we'd meet. It was so nice after chatting with her on the thread so much to finally meet her in person. We took some photos with Sherry, Kathy, myself and another DIS member named Kim. (help me out with her DIS name, will you Sherry???) It was so great to bring things full circle and meet some more DIS friends.



IMG_7101 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7117 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7125 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Here's a shot with Kim's family, and Katie as well:



IMG_7128 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7132 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Katie eventually had to drag me away from chatting with Sherry, and we decided to head over to try Flo's V-8 Diner. 



IMG_7141 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7142 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7144 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7149 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




The food was just typical breakfast food, so nothing remarkable. But I'm so glad we tried it. The view of RSR from that back room was stunning! And Katie was the first to notice that Lightning and Mater came and went from their meet and greet using that back road. I could have sat there a long time just watching all the activity back there.



IMG_7151 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7156 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7158 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7161 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7167 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7169 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




After breakfast we came out on Route 66 and noticed the line for Lightning McQueen's meeting. While we're not huge Cars fans, I did think it would be fun to have a photo with one of the cars in front of the Cozy Cone to help mark our first visit to Carsland. The line was long but we got to meet him. Then just as we finished up, I noticed Lighting was leaving and Mater was coming to take his place. With only a few people left waiting, I decided to jump back in line. I had told Katie just a bit earlier that I would have preferred to meet Mater since he was sporting a big old Santa Hat. I'm glad we got photos with both to add to our scrapbook.




IMG_7177 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7185 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7187 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7191 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7198 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7201 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7210 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_7273 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

My cameo appearance!

Kim is *kmedina* here on The DIS -- she sometimes posts a lot for a while, and then disappears for a while.  (Currently she is in the 'disappearing' mode!)  *PrincessInOz* and *Bret/mvf-m11c* know of Kim as well!

It was so nice to meet you, Katie, Kim, Kim's family and Kathy and her husband as well!  You are all delightful people.  

What happened to Kathy, by the way?  Has she been over on the WDW side of the board?  I haven't seen her around here in a long time.



I love that "rearview mirror"/Motorama Girls photo from Flo's -- I don't think I ever noticed that mirror before, but it certainly fits with the theme!

Here I go with my 'what was missing in 2013' stuff again:  I love the Cars Land holiday décor, but it was interesting to see that the gingerbread Mater sculpture that had been stationed near the entrance to Flo's in 2012 was nowhere to be found in 2013.

Also, the Radiator Springs Curios sign actually said "Radiator Winter Curios" in December 2012 -- the "Winter" went missing from the sign in 2013!  Interesting!


----------



## mom2rtk

*December 8th 2013 continued:*


We took a moment after that to check out the gingerbread house in the Cozy Cone. I didn't need a drink, but wanted a Cozy Cone souvenir cup, so I stopped and bought an empty one. I took a few more photos around Carsland before we headed off toward Haunted Mansion.



IMG_7225 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7230 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7231 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7233 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7241 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





IMG_7248 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7245 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7254 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_7257 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7264 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7294 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7295 by mom2rtk

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oaSCht]
	
IMG_7296 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7297 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7298 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We had never done the DCA Tower of Terror and wanted to be sure we didn't miss out again this time. I really enjoyed it, probably because it was shorter than the one in DHS. I also think it did not have the random drop sequences they have there. Whatever the reason, I really did enjoy it, instead of feeling conflicted about it like I do with the one at DHS.




IMG_7309 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7310 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7315 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7339 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7354 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7368 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

From there, we headed back to Bugs Land. We hadn't done anything in this land before and wanted to give it a try. The 5 minute line for Heimlich's Choo Choo was more like 20, and so not worth the wait! I think it got the vote for "biggest disappointment" from both of us on this trip. But we just didn't know much about it going into it, so set our expectations too high.  We actually both got a chuckle out of just how short the ride was. The scents throughout the ride were kind of cool though.




IMG_7371 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7379 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7381 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7401 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

MEK said:


> Wow - props to you for taking those pictures on CS AND for riding it 6 times in a row!    The ride looks like a blast and I just love all the pictures.  There are some amazing view pictures in your update!
> 
> EMH at 7am?  Sweet!



It was a very sweet morning indeed!  And thanks for the kind words on the photos. 



Sherry E said:


> My cameo appearance!
> 
> Kim is *kmedina* here on The DIS -- she sometimes posts a lot for a while, and then disappears for a while.  (Currently she is in the 'disappearing' mode!)  *PrincessInOz* and *Bret/mvf-m11c* know of Kim as well!
> 
> It was so nice to meet you, Katie, Kim, Kim's family and Kathy and her husband as well!  You are all delightful people.
> 
> What happened to Kathy, by the way?  Has she been over on the WDW side of the board?  I haven't seen her around here in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that "rearview mirror"/Motorama Girls photo from Flo's -- I don't think I ever noticed that mirror before, but it certainly fits with the theme!
> 
> Here I go with my 'what was missing in 2013' stuff again:  I love the Cars Land holiday décor, but it was interesting to see that the gingerbread Mater sculpture that had been stationed near the entrance to Flo's in 2012 was nowhere to be found in 2013.
> 
> Also, the Radiator Springs Curios sign actually said "Radiator Winter Curios" in December 2012 -- the "Winter" went missing from the sign in 2013!  Interesting!



And now accepting her award for "Best Supporting DISer in a trip report"............ is Sherry! 

I've been wondering where Kathy was lately too. I'm thinking they got APs last year so I'm surprised not to have seen her around. I don't recall seeing her over on the WDW side of things, but I'll let you know if I do.

And a gingerbread Mater sculpture? I need to see pictures! 

And I'm loving your perspective on "what was new for 2013"! Thanks for giving us that take on things.

And thanks for filling in Kim's name for me. I could have read back through all of last year's thread. But this was *slightly* easier.


----------



## KCmike

DCA Haunted Mansion?  LoL.  Maybe ToT?


----------



## petals

Great Carsland and California Screamin pics.. I don't think i could handle it once never mind 6 times.. the pics of the cars going up the track are even making me queasy


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice DisMeet.  Seems like you got to meet a lot of the regulars on the DLR section of the Dis.  Kim did post about a week ago; so I'm not sure if she's gearing up for another 'ON' period.  


And yes.  I love your version of DCA Haunted Mansion as well.     I will go on the HM but not ToT (either the DCA or DHS version).  Long story....but I was in a lift that dropped 5 - 8 floors for real once.  Once is enough for me.


As always.....great pictures and I love the one of you two and Christmas Mater.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> DCA Haunted Mansion?  LoL.  Maybe ToT?




You mean you missed it on your last trip? It picks up right where the one at DL lets off!  Sort of like Hogwards Express goes from one park to another? This is Disney's version! 



petals said:


> Great Carsland and California Screamin pics.. I don't think i could handle it once never mind 6 times.. the pics of the cars going up the track are even making me queasy



LOL, you must not be a big thrill rider. I don't do mega-coasters. but something with an inversion or two? I'm all in. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Nice DisMeet.  Seems like you got to meet a lot of the regulars on the DLR section of the Dis.  Kim did post about a week ago; so I'm not sure if she's gearing up for another 'ON' period.
> 
> 
> And yes.  I love your version of DCA Haunted Mansion as well.     I will go on the HM but not ToT (either the DCA or DHS version).  Long story....but I was in a lift that dropped 5 - 8 floors for real once.  Once is enough for me.
> 
> 
> As always.....great pictures and I love the one of you two and Christmas Mater.



I'm glad Kim has been around. I'll have to keep an eye out for her. I would think if she was planning another Christmas trip we would have seen her on the holiday thread though.

And as for your lift story..........  You wouldn't find me doing ToT either then. 

I used to not do ToT at all at DHS. Went right past it over and over. Katie and I were chosen to open DHS back in 2009 and one of the perks was a private first ride of the day on ToT. But we both agreed to pass on it. I could really kick myself now! Katie would kick herself too. She has finally grown to really love it. I'm still back and forth on the one at DHS. But DCA? That one was just my speed.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th, 2013 continued:*



I was still holding out hope of seeing Viva Navidad at some point on our trip, but we were fast running out of times to do that. There was one due to start in 10 or 15 minutes, so we decided at that point to try and catch it still. When we got back to Paradise Pier, people were lining both sides of the street so we grabbed a spot. I had no idea what the format was, so was disappointed to find out that Donald and the 3 Cabelleros come out and dance on a stationary float way down the street from where we were and we were on the wrong side of the street to even see them. Oh well, live and learn. It would have been interesting, but not enough to make time to try again later.




IMG_7405 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7409 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7412 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7414 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7415 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7426 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7433 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7435 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7447 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I still wanted to do the Monsters, Inc. dark ride so we went back to the front of the park again, hoping to do it on our way out. We stopped for a quick photo with a Haunted Mansion CM, then over to Monsters, Inc. 



IMG_7456 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7460 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We waited for about 10 minutes before it started to dawn on me we might be tight on time if we waited through the line and did the ride. So we bailed and headed over to DL.


IMG_7465 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7482 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


For years I have wanted to see a Disney Christmas parade in the daylight. I have lots of night shots of Christmas parades, but I wanted some in daylight. We saw it Friday night, but this was our last chance to see it in daylight. The first one ran at 1. For some crazy reason I had it in my head that the second one was at 2:30, so I wanted to be right there to find a curbside spot when the 1:00 parade was over. We got there in plenty of time and got a great spot. We got hot dogs from Coke Corner and pulled up a piece of curb to sit on. 

The parade was just coming through as we got to the park.



IMG_7485 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

People were 4 deep in that area, so not what I had in mind for photographing it. So we hung out and waited for it to finish then found a spot to take a seat.



IMG_7605 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Around 2:20 it dawned on me that not enough activity was happening on Main Street for a parade to be headed our way in 10 minutes. So I pulled out a times guide......... to find out it was at 3:30. Oops. Well, it's not like we had anything else to do, right? OK, maybe there was LOTS to do that we weren't doing......  but at least we had great seats when it finally did start. Katie was a great sport and didn't give me too much grief about it. In the end it was worth it though, and I really enjoyed our daylight view of the parade.



IMG_7609 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7630 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7639 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7649 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7661 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7676 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7689 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7715 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7723 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7756 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th, 2013 continued:*

More parade photos:



IMG_7768 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7796 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7823 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7829 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7847 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7863 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7867 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7907 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7947 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7954 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7964 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Here Comes Santa Claus by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Santa&#x27;s Arrival by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely parade shots, Janet.  I really need to go back to see Christmas at DLR.  The last time I was there it was 2009.  I just need to convince DH that we need a re-do.


----------



## amandaw

I really want to eat a meal @ Flo's when we go.  It just looks like such a cute place!

The parade pics are all so cute!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great DISMeet that day. Loved the group photo of everyone in the picture. I know Kim on the boards and there are times where she is on one day and disappears for a while. 

Nice pictures from A Christmas Fantasy Parade. It is disappointing that the parade was changed a little bit this year.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely parade shots, Janet.  I really need to go back to see Christmas at DLR.  The last time I was there it was 2009.  I just need to convince DH that we need a re-do.



Well heck, it definitely sounds like it's time! 

That's how I feel about visiting the parks for Halloween. We did WDW for Halloween in 2009 and it feels like forever ago. Probably next year.



amandaw said:


> I really want to eat a meal @ Flo's when we go.  It just looks like such a cute place!
> 
> The parade pics are all so cute!



I heard they stopped serving breakfast for a while, but have started again. I don't really care which meal it is, but I just like having more options. We're all over the parks and can't always make it back later for something we miss our first time through.

If you do go, just go all the way into the back room and eat there, so you can watch Radiator Springs Racers and also watch the character cars come and go.



mvf-m11c said:


> Great DISMeet that day. Loved the group photo of everyone in the picture. I know Kim on the boards and there are times where she is on one day and disappears for a while.
> 
> Nice pictures from A Christmas Fantasy Parade. It is disappointing that the parade was changed a little bit this year.



Thanks Bret. What changed in the parade in 2013?


----------



## YodasMom

Janet, I love the photo of Katie in front of Radiator Springs!  Great shot!

Also love the photos inside Tower of Terror!   I didn't actually do the ride this summer but asked if I could go through the queue and I enjoyed that since it's different than WDW's.  The CMs were funny and pointed out areas I missed even though they were busy!

I'm going back to WDW later in Oct for Food & Wine mostly but may do MSSHP, too.  I am joining a group of Disers on a Hallowishes fireworks cruise on my last night!  Gosh, I don't know when I'll get back to DLR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret. What changed in the parade in 2013?



There were a lot of changes to the parade from the past years to last year. The first is the opening float the music box which Duffy used to be on the lead float but he was replaced with the Teddy Bear which used to be on the music box float until Duffy took the spot the last couple of years. On Mrs. Claus float, Duffy was on top of the float from last year. In the past, it was Pluto on top of the float. The skiers with Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore was new last year. For Goofy's gingerbread house, Pluto was on top of the gingerbread house. In the past, it was Max who was on top of the gingerbread house. I like the combination of Max and Goofy over Pluto and Goofy. A nice addition was Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen on the float with the other princesses and princes. Another big change was the Seven Dwarfs were not in the parade close to the end of the parade. It was a huge letdown last year with A Christmas Fantasy Parade by cutting out characters and moving them on different floats in the parade.

Here is my video from 2011 A Christmas Fantasy Parade and you can see the changes from 2011 and last years parade. Part 1, Part 2


----------



## PHXscuba

Great, now I've got the "Christmas Fantasy" parade song stuck in my head, in August!! 

Great pictures of the parade and in DCA. I loved sitting in that back room in Flo's and watching the Cars go by.

PHXscuba


----------



## jenseib

I am loving the parade pictures....and now I want to go and see a Christmas parade in the day time.

The costumes are so neat too...and of course the tin soldiers are my favorite!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Janet, I love the photo of Katie in front of Radiator Springs!  Great shot!
> 
> Also love the photos inside Tower of Terror!   I didn't actually do the ride this summer but asked if I could go through the queue and I enjoyed that since it's different than WDW's.  The CMs were funny and pointed out areas I missed even though they were busy!
> 
> I'm going back to WDW later in Oct for Food & Wine mostly but may do MSSHP, too.  I am joining a group of Disers on a Hallowishes fireworks cruise on my last night!  Gosh, I don't know when I'll get back to DLR.



Thanks Karen! An October WDW trip sounds quite awesome. In fact that might be what we end up doing next year.

And the Hallowishes fireworks cruise sounds great too. But I'd definitely want to get into the park during the party too.

Your walk through the queue of ToT sounds fun. I'd like to take more time going through there sometime. We always go when crowds are low and end up scurrying quickly through the queue. Lots more ToT to come still on this trip! 



mvf-m11c said:


> There were a lot of changes to the parade from the past years to last year. The first is the opening float the music box which Duffy used to be on the lead float but he was replaced with the Teddy Bear which used to be on the music box float until Duffy took the spot the last couple of years. On Mrs. Claus float, Duffy was on top of the float from last year. In the past, it was Pluto on top of the float. The skiers with Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore was new last year. For Goofy's gingerbread house, Pluto was on top of the gingerbread house. In the past, it was Max who was on top of the gingerbread house. I like the combination of Max and Goofy over Pluto and Goofy. A nice addition was Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen on the float with the other princesses and princes. Another big change was the Seven Dwarfs were not in the parade close to the end of the parade. It was a huge letdown last year with A Christmas Fantasy Parade by cutting out characters and moving them on different floats in the parade.
> 
> Here is my video from 2011 A Christmas Fantasy Parade and you can see the changes from 2011 and last years parade. Part 1, Part 2



Thanks so much Bret. I'm really appreciating the history on the parade. What a bummer they took out the 7 dwarfs. I always loved seeing them in the Christmas parade at WDW. I would have loved to see them in the one at DLR. I bet there will be changes this year too. I would be shocked if they don't add A/E, but wonder if they'll feel the need to pull someone else out because of it. 



PHXscuba said:


> Great, now I've got the "Christmas Fantasy" parade song stuck in my head, in August!!
> 
> Great pictures of the parade and in DCA. I loved sitting in that back room in Flo's and watching the Cars go by.
> 
> PHXscuba



LOL, the song sure does get stuck in there pretty easily, doesn't it? 

And I'm really looking forward to sitting at Flo's watching the cars go by again when we get back in December. 



jenseib said:


> I am loving the parade pictures....and now I want to go and see a Christmas parade in the day time.
> 
> The costumes are so neat too...and of course the tin soldiers are my favorite!!!



It's too funny. For YEARS I have wanted to see the Christmas parade in the daytime. Probably because I struggle with photographing it to full effect at night. And probably because I've done that to death and just wanted a different view. We did one Disney or another at Christmas every year but 09 (when we swapped to Halloween) since 2008. And every year I tried hard to finagle the dates of our trip so we'd be at WDW when they were running the parade during the day. So maybe with that in mind, you can better understand my obsession with getting a good spot to watch. Thankfully Katie was pretty forgiving of my mistake with the time of the parade that afternoon.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks so much Bret. I'm really appreciating the history on the parade. What a bummer they took out the 7 dwarfs. I always loved seeing them in the Christmas parade at WDW. I would have loved to see them in the one at DLR. I bet there will be changes this year too. I would be shocked if they don't add A/E, but wonder if they'll feel the need to pull someone else out because of it.



Your welcome Janet. It was a shame that DL made a lot of changes to A Christmas Fantasy parade last year. I am also curious what the parade will be like this year especially with Mickey and Minnie's Ice Rink float which is being used and converted for Anna & Elsa during the summertime.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome Janet. It was a shame that DL made a lot of changes to A Christmas Fantasy parade last year. I am also curious what the parade will be like this year especially with Mickey and Minnie's Ice Rink float which is being used and converted for Anna & Elsa during the summertime.



I'll be anxiously waiting right along with you!

I'm not a fan of that float anyway just because the sight lines are so poor. But I hope they do keep A/E in the parade during the holiday season.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th 2013 Continued:*


We still had a couple hours before I wanted to line up for the Fantasmic Dessert party. Katie wanted to do the castle walkthrough so we headed that way next. 





IMG_8023 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We love eating in the castle at WDW and really miss that experience at DLR. But I also think it's pretty cool that you can walk up through the castle and see the story of Sleeping Beauty told through lighted displays.





IMG_8028 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8032 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8041 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





IMG_8048 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8050 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





IMG_8057 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



The park was pretty busy, so we passed on doing any of the big rides. This was the second night of Candlelight Processional so we knew it would be busy).  It





IMG_8027 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Thankfully in spite of the crowds, most of the dark rides in Fantasyland had pretty short lines (except Peter Pan and Alice). So we did Snow White next.




IMG_8092 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8096 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8104 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8111 by mom2rtk

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oqeBTe]
	
IMG_8113 by mom2rtk, on



IMG_8117 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8121 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8122 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Katie had gotten Indy fastpasses for us while we were waiting on the parade, so we kept an eye on the clock to be sure we didn't miss out on those, especially after seeing how much it seemed to be down. We had a bit more time so we headed for Jingle Jangle Jamboree to see if we could find Santa Mickey. I chatted with a character CM, who told me Mickey would be out soon and confirmed which area he would come from. So we sat and watched. Good thing we have eyes in the back of our heads because somewhere along the line we noticed he was out behind us! Thankfully he wasn't trying to mingle like Minnie was the other day, but just seeing people in a traditional line. We were also lucky enough to catch Pluto in his Christmas gear:



IMG_8147 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8151 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8145 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We practically ran out of there when we were done to make sure we got to Indy on time. We got there with just a few minutes to spare. Thankfully the ride was up and we actually got to do it. 



IMG_8167 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8172 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8185 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We were done just in time to start the line for the Fantasmic Dessert Party  right around 6. It was really cold out, and getting colder since the sun had set. But Katie was a great trooper.  I had offered her the option of coming just in time to check in, knowing we'd be in the 3rd row but she preferred staying and going for the front row seats. 

We had waited around an hour when someone mentioned the tickets for the party and it dawned on me I hadn't stopped at Guest Services to pick ours up! YIKES! And this was Candlelight Processional night, so Main Street was sure to be a solid mass of humanity. I left Katie in line and sprinted through the crowds (no small feat) all the way back to the front of the park. I also needed to somehow get to the locker and retrieve our things, but just as I was at the desk getting our tickets, Katie texted me to hurry up! Oy, so I practically ran back.  I had heard they didn't assign seats until 8, so was confused what the hurry was. When I got back I found out they had moved the line, but everyone kept their same order, so no issues. So back I went across the park again to get our things from the locker. I also stopped to get some dinner. I wanted to find us some chicken gumbo, but couldn't find any at a counter service location. The one with gumbo had everything but chicken. The one with other soup I wanted was out of bread bowls. So I settled for some red beans and rice. Katie wanted another hot dog from one of the nearby stands.

The lady who showed up to man the check-in stand had been really nice. When I had to run back to the locker, she asked me before going which seats we wanted, and said as long as Katie had the tickets it would be fine. She was really nice too, and I enjoyed chatting with her while we waited.


----------



## MEK

I got a little far behind.  Let's see if I can remember my comments.

That's the first time I've seen pics inside Flo's V8.  How cute is that?  

And the Cozy Cone really takes the theming all the way - right down to the cookies.  And those Cone Christmas trees are so creative.

Cool pics inside ToT!  

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pictures from the Christmas parade.  What a neat parade.  Love it!  

Love all the pics of your DD.  She is just too cute!  

Can't wait to see your pics of the CP.  And Yikes to that mad run across the park to get your tickets.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's wonderful M&G pictures with Mickey and Pluto.  

WOW!  That's a real mad dash to get your stuff and tix.  Glad you managed to get it all without losing your place in line.


----------



## jenseib

WEll I just have to say that is something I would totally do and have done!    Why do they need darn tickets anyways....Just take my word for it!  

Well you got your excercise at least!


----------



## mom2rtk

MEK said:


> I got a little far behind.  Let's see if I can remember my comments.
> 
> That's the first time I've seen pics inside Flo's V8.  How cute is that?
> 
> I think it's absolutely adorable. We are definitely looking forward to eating there again this year!
> 
> And the Cozy Cone really takes the theming all the way - right down to the cookies.  And those Cone Christmas trees are so creative.
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVED the Cozy Cone area too. I didn't mind waiting for a bit to meet Lightning McQueen just so we could take in everything in that area.
> 
> Cool pics inside ToT!
> 
> Thanks! Lots more ToT fun to come!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pictures from the Christmas parade.  What a neat parade.  Love it!
> 
> Love all the pics of your DD.  She is just too cute!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics of the CP.  And Yikes to that mad run across the park to get your tickets.
> 
> 
> CP was held that night. But we didn't go. When I hear about a big gathering like that, some people can't wait to do it. I try hard NOT to do it!  We decided to do dessert party seating for Fantasmic that night to counter the crowds.





PrincessInOz said:


> That's wonderful M&G pictures with Mickey and Pluto.
> 
> WOW!  That's a real mad dash to get your stuff and tix.  Glad you managed to get it all without losing your place in line.



Thanks PiO! We got lucky finding Mickey and Pluto so easily that night. And I'm so glad we did. I have been waiting for years to get a photo with Mickey in a nice Christmas costume. We have done MVMCP many many times, but I've been disappointed in his costume for years. Once we were close to meeting him in his Victorian outfit with top hat (2008?) but ended up leaving the line because we were with friends who wanted to see the fireworks. The next time we went back, they had him in some sort of green or red suit that I hated. And he's been in that ugly suit for years now. So finding him in his Santa suit was a real treat! 

And I just felt so stupid for forgetting to pick up our tickets. Oy. Thankfully Katie was old enough to save our spot while I made the run. If I had to do that with a young child, it would have taken a lot longer.



jenseib said:


> WEll I just have to say that is something I would totally do and have done!    Why do they need darn tickets anyways....Just take my word for it!
> 
> Well you got your excercise at least!



LOL, and I love that about you Jen! We're just long lost soul sisters. 

If we decide to do Fantasmic seating this year, I'll have vacation planning make the reservation for me so I can pick the tickets up at the hotel. But then after last year's run, the odds of me forgetting again are pretty low!


----------



## amandaw

Santa Mickey is so cute!  

Definitely interested in hearing all about the Fantasmic Dessert Party.  I'm really considering it for our trip.


----------



## missangelalexis

Great parade shots!

Santa Mickey is adorable! As is reindeer Pluto  

You certainly were running everywhere! Can't wait to hear about the dessert party.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice set of photos from Sleeping Beauty Walkthrough and the M&G shots at JJJ. 

What a crazy night where you had to go to other parts of the park. It was nice to hear that it worked out really well.


----------



## KCmike

Great shots Janet.  You can tell my the look in both of your eyes that you two had a blast.  Loving the trip report as usual!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Love the updates, great pictures as always


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> Santa Mickey is so cute!
> 
> Definitely interested in hearing all about the Fantasmic Dessert Party.  I'm really considering it for our trip.



I'm almost finally there! I know...... It's been very slow coming.....



missangelalexis said:


> Great parade shots!
> 
> Santa Mickey is adorable! As is reindeer Pluto
> 
> You certainly were running everywhere! Can't wait to hear about the dessert party.




Thanks! I love the parades at Disney, and this one was no disappointment. We loved it.

And I can't believe how long we had to wait to finally find Santa Mickey! I'm a little disheartened to hear rumors about the Big Thunder Ranch area being gobbled up by something for Star Wars. I'd love to see that added to the park, but would be sad to have it be there. Or Toontown. 



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice set of photos from Sleeping Beauty Walkthrough and the M&G shots at JJJ.
> 
> What a crazy night where you had to go to other parts of the park. It was nice to hear that it worked out really well.



Thanks Bret! That night was wild. But thankfully it all worked out well. 



KCmike said:


> Great shots Janet.  You can tell my the look in both of your eyes that you two had a blast.  Loving the trip report as usual!



Thanks Mike! We had a ball. And it's so nice, especially at this age, to just have some silly fun together.



ArwenMarie said:


> Love the updates, great pictures as always



Thanks! More to come soon. I promise!  Life has been crazy of late getting Katie back to school. And today we drive across the state and back getting Timmy back to school.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th 2013 Continued:*

Once we finally checked in and chose our seats for the Fantasmic Dessert Party, we had about half an hour before they would actually let us start taking our seats. There wasn't much to do in the area with half an hour, but I wanted to get out of the cold and actually DO something for a few minutes. I figured Pooh wouldn't have much of a wait, and I was right. We rode that a couple times, then looked around the Splash gift shop. I would have killed for a couple of those rocking chairs like they have in the Splash gift shop at WDW so I could get off my overused feet...... But no such luck here. We were cold and really wanted to sit down. 





IMG_8219 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8238 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8249 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



It felt so good to finally sit down at 8:30 and enjoy our hot chocolate and treats. But more than anything, I was really just ready to get the show on the road. Everyone raves about DL's Fantasmic. And they are right, it is clearly superior to the one at DHS. The Peter Pan segment set on the Columbia sailing ship is very impressive, so much better than the Pocahontas sequence at DHS. And there is no comparison when it comes to the dragon. She's an impressive beast. And having the characters sail by on the Mark Twain is another win. But the angst involved in getting a decent seat is a definite loss. I probably won't do it again soon. Or if we do it again, I'll settle for 3 row seating and show up at the last minute.




IMG_8255 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8258 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8264 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8283 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8294 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8299 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8328 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8335 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8340 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8351 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8354 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8367 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8386 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8393 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8411 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8483 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8492 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8495 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8516 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8531 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8546 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8552 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Sunday December 8th, 2013 Continued:*




IMG_8564 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8568 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8578 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8589 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8591 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8611 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




We got to stay in our seats for the fireworks after the show, and that was nice. But we were more than ready to head out when that was done. It snowed overhead afterwards, a virtual blizzard. I had to actually cover my camera! 




IMG_8663 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Katie was sweet and waited for a photo in front of the castle before leaving the park. Since we had missed our night castle shot on our 2012 WDW trip, she knew it was important to me. 

I was really disappointed a few weeks ago to take out that Photopass CD and accidentally crack it taking it out of the case. My friends on the photo board helped direct me to some recovery software and I did in fact recover about 75% of the photos on that disc. What I was really looking for was that night castle shot. I was so happy to find this:




Photo0404FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr


It had been a great day, but far busier in the parks than I prefer, so I was ready to head back and hope for lower crowds the next day.





IMG_8670 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And on the way out, we saw them already starting to disassemble the CP stage:




IMG_8676 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

There is no question that the DL version of F! is better over DHS version. The only thing that I would give DHS is the seating arena while DL doesn't have it but I still enjoy sitting on the walkway by the RoA for F! at DL. Awesome pictures of F! that night from the Dessert viewing location. That's what great about the F! Dessert Package where you don't have to wait that long to stake out a spot and get to have dessert while watching F!. 

I'm sorry to hear about the PhotoPass CD and luckily you were able to recover some of the pictures.


----------



## KCmike

Wonderfully captured images from Fantasmic! at DL.  Even without the seating it truly trumps DHS version.  You should google fantasmic at DHS and look at the little tugboat they use just to relook at how different that part of the show looks.  It's really funny in retrospect.  

When did you get the 50-150 2.8 lens?  I was looking at some of your exif to see what the settings were.  How do you like the lens?  Any other new camera toys?

I remember you stating about how you cracked the disc on the photo boards and am so glad you got a majority of them back.  This is a nice reminder to us all to make sure we back up all of our precious data!  I still don't do it enough!  How is your son doing with college?  We had our first friday night football game last night for the twins in high school.  My daughter still loves Park and is taking a special course this fall where she gets to go to Italy in October on fall break.  I can't believe that my daughter is leaving the country before I do.  I am so happy for her.  

I found out a few weeks ago that my work will affect our trip this winter and we had to cancel our trip.  Oh well.  I really want to see the 60th anniversary next year but it looks like that might have to be postponed as well.  I'm really toying with the idea of a Disney cruise.  I guess I'm always on the hunt for the next getaway trip.  

Keep those updates coming!


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> LOL, you must not be a big thrill rider. I don't do mega-coasters. but something with an inversion or two? I'm all in.



 Peter Pan is about as "thrill" as I get! I don't do the coasters at all! 


Luvin the parade pics
I want that Duffy on the Christmas Donald Float


----------



## YodasMom

Awesome Fantasmic shots, Janet!!!  Don't you just love DL's Fanstasmic Show?  

The PP photo of you an Katie in front of the castle is lovely!  I'm so sorry about what happened to you CD.  I suppose it was too late for PP to assist with the lost images.  I never knew you could re-capture them if it broke.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shots of F!

I definitely prefer the DLR version over the WDW one.  The only thing that I like better at WDW is the purpose built stadium for seating purposes.  It can be hit and miss at DLR if you don't get there early for a good position.  And then you have to wait forever for the show after that.  Not a good trade-off when park time is at a premium.


----------



## amandaw

Your shots of Fantasmic are fantastic!  

Think I'm definitely going to book the dessert package thing to have seats.


----------



## TexasErin

Great TR, Janet! Superb pix and narrative 

Our first-ever DLR trip was at the beginning of this summer.  We did the Fantasmic Dessert package and waited on seats, too.  We weren't crazy about any of the desserts, but did enjoy the hot chocolate!!!  I said then that we wouldn't spend money on the dessert package again.....Of course, I also told DH that we wouldn't spend money on the WOC package again, but now I'm kinda debating whether to do it again next year and go to WCT instead of the CC package


----------



## missangelalexis

The colors on those Pooh pics are so bright and crisp, I love them.

Great Fantasmic pics. Though I've never seen the DL version, I think I would enjoy the Peter Pan scene more than Pocahontas. 

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your cd  glad you were able to recover most of it and find that really lovely night pic!


----------



## Sydnerella

Three cheers for that Amazing Steamboat Willie shot of Mickey at the wheel in Fantasmic!! That is SO awesome - better than well done, I love love love it! Super cute and while I don't decorate with Disney that one would make a wall or frame somewhere in my home  

Thanks for sharing - how was dessert? You don't mean actual snow right, you mean from the fireworks? :


----------



## petals

I have no idea how I missed the Fantasmic update but great pics. Peter Pan looks like a girl though


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> There is no question that the DL version of F! is better over DHS version. The only thing that I would give DHS is the seating arena while DL doesn't have it but I still enjoy sitting on the walkway by the RoA for F! at DL. Awesome pictures of F! that night from the Dessert viewing location. That's what great about the F! Dessert Package where you don't have to wait that long to stake out a spot and get to have dessert while watching F!.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the PhotoPass CD and luckily you were able to recover some of the pictures.



Both versions of the show have a pretty substantial hassle factor involved in seeing them. After going through my photos from that night though, I decided I really want another shot at it. I overexposed a bunch of them so want to try again. Soooooo..... now to just decide if we want to do the dessert party again or not........

And I've come to terms with my disappointment over the Photopass CD. It was my own fault. I'm just darn lucky to recover what I did. There was a while I was worried I had lost all of them. 



KCmike said:


> Wonderfully captured images from Fantasmic! at DL.  Even without the seating it truly trumps DHS version.  You should google fantasmic at DHS and look at the little tugboat they use just to relook at how different that part of the show looks.  It's really funny in retrospect.
> 
> When did you get the 50-150 2.8 lens?  I was looking at some of your exif to see what the settings were.  How do you like the lens?  Any other new camera toys?
> 
> I remember you stating about how you cracked the disc on the photo boards and am so glad you got a majority of them back.  This is a nice reminder to us all to make sure we back up all of our precious data!  I still don't do it enough!  How is your son doing with college?  We had our first friday night football game last night for the twins in high school.  My daughter still loves Park and is taking a special course this fall where she gets to go to Italy in October on fall break.  I can't believe that my daughter is leaving the country before I do.  I am so happy for her.
> 
> I found out a few weeks ago that my work will affect our trip this winter and we had to cancel our trip.  Oh well.  I really want to see the 60th anniversary next year but it looks like that might have to be postponed as well.  I'm really toying with the idea of a Disney cruise.  I guess I'm always on the hunt for the next getaway trip.
> 
> Keep those updates coming!



I know, I need to keep moving if I want to be done with this before we go back again! LOL. But it's a nice way to spend the year waiting between trips.

I probably have some photos of that little tugboat from DHS in my photos from our trips there. I do need to go look again. I don't think we've even seen it there since 2010. And I think that was only our second time seeing it. I really just don't like big crowd scenes and we usually used that time to enjoy Osborne lights with lower crowds.

I actually have two 50-150 2.8 lenses from Sigma. I bought the first one years ago and have been pretty happy with it. But it does not have IS, and I do SO much better with IS. I can shoot down to a far slower shutter speed on anything with IS (I think Sigma calls it OS). So in the past couple years, Sigma updated that lens with a new version with OS. Late last year I bought one with the plan to sell the other. But I still haven't been able to commit to one over the other. The new one is an absolute thing of beauty. The images are gorgeous and I can finally get zoom shots with a slower shutter speed. But geez, that thing is big. And heavy. I knew the OS version would be bigger and heavier, but this is a pretty substantial difference. So I'm still mulling it over but will eventually sell one or the other. I've been having some issues with my camera lately. If I need a new body, that will probably push me to finally do it.

But I really do like the 50-150 range more than I would like the standard 70-200 range for zooms. I like that extra 20mm on the wider end. I can typically leave it on longer instead of swapping out so often.

I did see your post about having to pass on a winter trip. But I didn't realize your trip next year might be in jeopardy too. YIKES! I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed. I know how badly you wanted to get there for the 60th anniversary.

What an awesome opportunity your daughter has coming up! I'm jealous too since I've never been out of the country. 

We took Timmy back to school last Saturday. He seems to be settling in pretty well. I guess we'll hear more about it tonight since he's hopping a ride home for the 3 day weekend!  It would have been nice if it hit further into the year, but I guess I'll just take it when I can get it! I hope your daughter is off to a good start in her college year too! 



petals said:


> Peter Pan is about as "thrill" as I get! I don't do the coasters at all!
> 
> 
> Luvin the parade pics
> I want that Duffy on the Christmas Donald Float



LOL, Peter Pan, huh?  Good thing there are plenty of charming non-thrill rides for you at DL! 

And thanks for the kind words on the photos. I've never been too excited about Duffy, but he's been growing on me lately. He's so cute sitting there with his package. 



YodasMom said:


> Awesome Fantasmic shots, Janet!!!  Don't you just love DL's Fanstasmic Show?
> 
> The PP photo of you an Katie in front of the castle is lovely!  I'm so sorry about what happened to you CD.  I suppose it was too late for PP to assist with the lost images.  I never knew you could re-capture them if it broke.



Thanks Karen! Did you get your reservation for the Sinister Soiree? I have to admit, the idea grew on me the last few days and I totally would have caved and turned my cash over to Disney for that one.  Can't wait to hear some reports back on it next week.

I was really happy when I saw our night castle pictures show back up on my disc recovery. I tried 3 different programs and was so relieved to have one actually recover something!

I didn't think PP could help, but emailed them anyway. As I suspected, they said there was nothing they could do. When I logged into PP, there were about 10 photos still showing in my account (8 months after the fact!) but most of those were the ones of our DISmeet under the tree in DCA, photos I could have gotten from others there that day anyway! LOL. Figures.

I still don't know how I plan to go about it, but I think I definitely want to see Fantasmic again when we go back. It really was such a great way to end our night.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great shots of F!
> 
> I definitely prefer the DLR version over the WDW one.  The only thing that I like better at WDW is the purpose built stadium for seating purposes.  It can be hit and miss at DLR if you don't get there early for a good position.  And then you have to wait forever for the show after that.  Not a good trade-off when park time is at a premium.



I wish I had it in me to stay up late enough for the second show. But we're up and going so early every morning, I barely last through the first show. But yes, I do want to still see it again. Both times we saw it at DHS we did the dinner package. As I said, I really don't like these huge crowd scenes. I know, I know.... then why go to Disney?  



amandaw said:


> Your shots of Fantasmic are fantastic!
> 
> Think I'm definitely going to book the dessert package thing to have seats.



Thanks! I'm really glad we did the dessert package. I think it's definitely worth doing once. I just can't decide if it's worth doing on a return trip. Oh, they decisions we have to make in life........


----------



## mom2rtk

TexasErin said:


> Great TR, Janet! Superb pix and narrative
> 
> Our first-ever DLR trip was at the beginning of this summer.  We did the Fantasmic Dessert package and waited on seats, too.  We weren't crazy about any of the desserts, but did enjoy the hot chocolate!!!  I said then that we wouldn't spend money on the dessert package again.....Of course, I also told DH that we wouldn't spend money on the WOC package again, but now I'm kinda debating whether to do it again next year and go to WCT instead of the CC package



Thanks!  So spill it..... what did you think of DLR overall? You must have liked it if you're going back! 

I struggle with considering the WOC package as well. That one's easier to decide against though since Katie loves dessert but is a really picker dinner eater!  She's closing in on 14 and we're still getting hosed on adult dining at Disney! 

And hot chocolate in summer?  You sure couldn't do that at WDW in the summer? 



missangelalexis said:


> The colors on those Pooh pics are so bright and crisp, I love them.
> 
> Great Fantasmic pics. Though I've never seen the DL version, I think I would enjoy the Peter Pan scene more than Pocahontas.
> 
> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your cd  glad you were able to recover most of it and find that really lovely night pic!



Thanks! The Peter Pan scene is just one of the reasons we love the DL version more. 

And I really was SO sad when I discovered that disc was cracked. I focused on nothing else for days until I found a way to recover some photos. It was 1 of 2 discs, so at least I had SOME photopass shots from our trip. But I really wanted those night shots since I don't set up my tripod and duplicate those on my own camera.

I did decide to get an extra hard drive just to back up all my years of photopass CDs.



Sydnerella said:


> Three cheers for that Amazing Steamboat Willie shot of Mickey at the wheel in Fantasmic!! That is SO awesome - better than well done, I love love love it! Super cute and while I don't decorate with Disney that one would make a wall or frame somewhere in my home
> 
> Thanks for sharing - how was dessert? You don't mean actual snow right, you mean from the fireworks? :



LOL, isn't he freaking adorable?  I really did botch some of my Fantasmic shots. You don't see those posted here of course..... but there's a reason you don't see any posted here of the Evil Queen at the cauldron.  Sigh. There's always next time, right?  

I hear you can sometimes meet Steamboat Willie in Toontown. We tried twice on this trip, but he wasn't in. I guess we'll try next time.

And yes, it actually snowed over us in the Fantasmic seating area once the fireworks were over! 



petals said:


> I have no idea how I missed the Fantasmic update but great pics. Peter Pan looks like a girl though



I KNOW! I think that show is meant to be seen from afar!  But the telephoto lens does not lie!  But then I reminded myself that Cathy Rigby played the part on Broadway and it made more sense.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Monday December 9th 2013:*




IMG_8687 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8694 by 
mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8704 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Today was EE at DCA. This would be our last bit of time in that park, and we had a few loose ends to tie up. We still hadn't done Mater's Junkyard Jamboree. So we were headed for Carsland, but we were the only people there not headed for RSR! We were on the first ride cycle. I didn't know what to expect on this ride, but loved the whip action and would do it again in a heartbeat. 




IMG_8712 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8730 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


After that we headed the back way through Bugsland over toward Tower of Terror. 



IMG_8740 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


The plan was to ride as many times as possible before the regular park opening. So what a disappointment to find out it wasn't operating yet! Not much was open on that side of the park, but we thought about it and decided to head for Hollywood Boulevard anyway, just to look around. We only got a few steps when one of the Bellhops took off after us. Apparently the ride was coming online and we would get to ride after all!  



IMG_8741 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8744 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8753 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8762 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8770 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8774 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8814 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8835 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We rode 3 times and it was closing in fast on 9 AM, so we sadly had to move on. Overall, I really liked the ride more than the one at WDW. Probably for the same reasons that some like the ride at WDW better. I think it was shorter and didn't have the random drop sequence they have at DHS. It made it easier for me to stomach, and for some reason I enjoyed it more than ever.


We had a breakfast ADR at Storyteller's at GCH at 9 AM. So when we left the ride at 8:57 I knew we had to scoot. But as we came around the corner past the Hyperion theater we found photopass out in front of the Santa's Sleigh flying over the streetscape. And not another soul around. They were all headed for RSR. So we stopped for some quick photos in one of my favorite spots in the park!



Photo0410FourBySix by mom2rtk, on Flickr

As we raced toward the exit, we noticed a huge line snaking around the corner past Carthay Circle and a ways down Hollywood Boulevard. I wondered what on earth people were lining up for there at park opening. Then it dawned on me the only thing people would do that for was RSR. And sure enough, as we rounded the corner, we saw the line was extending from the RSR FP entrance. Wow. So happy we never had to deal with that!

We used the park entrance into the GCH and were at Storyteller's in no time. We were checked in and meeting our first character (koda) by 9:15. It's a gorgeous setting, but the characters weren't that interesting. We saw Kenai, Pluto and Chip before leaving by 10.



IMG_8846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8852 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8853 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8858 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8859 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8865 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8869 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8873 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8875 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8877 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another set of great pictures, Janet.  

Love the ones on ToT.  And I'd do MJJ in a heartbeat as well.  That whip action is surprisingly fun!


----------



## petals

I'm doing storytellers breakfast just for Kenai and Koda. Never met them before so want pictures


----------



## mvf-m11c

Another nice day at DCA during EE. All of your pictures are very nice especially on ToT. 

Nice that you had breakfast at Storyteller's Cafe.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Wow! Great shots, as usual!  I really love your TOT shots.  I am going to have to leave my camera out sometime on that and try to get some of those.  Fun!    I did get the open window this last time at WDW, but that's the only thing I really tried for.

You also did a lot more in Carsland that I'd done.  I only really wandered around and rode RSR (single rider).  Looks like I missed a lot of fun there.

Oh and I forgot to comment on your fantastic Fantasmic shots!  I love Fantasmic.  I really enjoyed sitting right up to the fence and seeing the show right there.  But I will say that, well, the Peter Pan in my 2012 show looks a little more masculine than yours!   But yours may look a little more accurate for the way they used to do things!


----------



## MEK

I'm pretty sure I missed an update or two, but I just read your last one.

Yay for 3 rides on ToT before park opening!    That's two rides too many for me!    Love the pics on the ride.  

Breakfast looks fun and it wonderful that you were able to bypass the regular crowds to get there.  

Must see what else I missed.


----------



## MEK

Cool - I didn't miss too much!  Love the F! pictures!  They are wonderful.  The DL version looks like a lot of fun.  

I just booked a F! lunch package for our Feb trip.  I have not see F! in Forever.  I think I have had my DSLR for about 4 years and have not photographed it yet.  Feeling inspired by your pics even though I'll be at the WDW version.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Another set of great pictures, Janet.
> 
> Love the ones on ToT.  And I'd do MJJ in a heartbeat as well.  That whip action is surprisingly fun!



Thanks PiO! We had a ton of fun on ToT that morning. It wasn't 6 in a row like CS the day before, but it was the most I've done on ToT. That one takes a while to get through since you have to wait through the pre-show each time.

And I expected very little from MJJ. We really just went back to complete the last Carsland ride, so it was a surprise to find it was actually fun! 



petals said:


> I'm doing storytellers breakfast just for Kenai and Koda. Never met them before so want pictures



It was a very pleasant, laid-back character meal. I really wished we hadn't given up that early hour in the park though. We had 5 full days in the parks but we still wished we had more time.



mvf-m11c said:


> Another nice day at DCA during EE. All of your pictures are very nice especially on ToT.
> 
> Nice that you had breakfast at Storyteller's Cafe.



We had never done Storyteller's before, so I'm glad we did it. We'll probably cut back on character meals next trip though. Just too many appointments to keep.



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Wow! Great shots, as usual!  I really love your TOT shots.  I am going to have to leave my camera out sometime on that and try to get some of those.  Fun!    I did get the open window this last time at WDW, but that's the only thing I really tried for.
> 
> You also did a lot more in Carsland that I'd done.  I only really wandered around and rode RSR (single rider).  Looks like I missed a lot of fun there.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to comment on your fantastic Fantasmic shots!  I love Fantasmic.  I really enjoyed sitting right up to the fence and seeing the show right there.  But I will say that, well, the Peter Pan in my 2012 show looks a little more masculine than yours!   But yours may look a little more accurate for the way they used to do things!



ToT is a real challenge to photograph. You need to set it for very dark shots inside, then swap to settings for daylight when the doors open. Sort of hard to do when you're being dropped all over creation!  But it's fun. I had my 30mm f/1.4 on the camera though so at least it made the camera small and easy to hold onto.

Too funny that you had a masculine looking PP! I'll be curious to see what we get next time! 



MEK said:


> I'm pretty sure I missed an update or two, but I just read your last one.
> 
> Yay for 3 rides on ToT before park opening!    That's two rides too many for me!    Love the pics on the ride.
> 
> Breakfast looks fun and it wonderful that you were able to bypass the regular crowds to get there.
> 
> Must see what else I missed.



I really need to go back and update my chapter links. Sorry about that!

It was a fun morning, the perfect complement to our CS morning the day before. 



MEK said:


> Cool - I didn't miss too much!  Love the F! pictures!  They are wonderful.  The DL version looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I just booked a F! lunch package for our Feb trip.  I have not see F! in Forever.  I think I have had my DSLR for about 4 years and have not photographed it yet.  Feeling inspired by your pics even though I'll be at the WDW version.



Wasn't that nice of me to go so slow you didn't miss much?  I actually just finished up the last of the photos from this day and should be able to add some more updates soon.

Have fun watching and shooting Fantasmic! I really love shooting any Disney show.


----------



## mom2rtk

I finally brought my chapter links up to date on the first page.


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> It was a very pleasant, laid-back character meal. I really wished we hadn't given up that early hour in the park though. We had 5 full days in the parks but we still wished we had more time.



I was planning on doing it at 8.30 if the park is open at 10 or whatever the earliesyt is if the park is open earlier because we only have one magic morning.


----------



## jenseib

Love the Fantasmic shots. I still have not seen it at either park. I wish I could've at DL...but that darn rain....and from what I have heard it hasn't rained since....go figure.
Breakfast looks fun. Nice to see some not so normal characters.  Though I have never even seen that movie.  
I think I am just going to have you edit all my pictures from now on. You do such a fabulous job.  And I know it's not one bit time consuming.


----------



## KCmike

We've done the breakfast at Storytellers before and while the food is good (standard buffet but you can order off the menu if you want) I found the price to be way too much.  We didn't go for character interaction but even if we did the characters are pretty limited like you had stated.  My favorite breakfast is inside Disneyland at the Riverbelle Terrace.  Watching the Mark Twain steam by and having my breakfast is wonderful.  It reminds me of the breakfast at Port Orleans Riverside at WDW.


----------



## RachelleBeaney

Just discovered this report and am loving it! Your photos are amazing!! Haven't got far yet but was hugely impressed by your POTC photos. My husband and I have just bought a new proper DSLR with an expensive lens for our trip in Feb and it's supposed to be quiet good at capturing images in the dark so I hope we can get some dark ride shots and quality night shots this time round  Thanks for sharing  - Btw if you have any photography tips to share my husband would be hugely grateful (he is reading and learning all he can to get the most use out of our new camera for the next trip)  Additionally those carolers were the exact same group we saw the day after Thanksgiving when we left Disneyland last year! We were waiting for our transfer to the airport and sat and watched them for about 30 minutes! They were awesome  Ahh the memories


----------



## amandaw

Glad ToT started running before y'all got too far away!

Those are great Photopass pics of y'all!  I love those Christmas ears....so cute!


----------



## missangelalexis

3 rides on TOT isn't bad at all!  

What a great photo in front of Santa's Sleigh!


----------



## TexasErin

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks!  So spill it..... what did you think of DLR overall? You must have liked it if you're going back!
> 
> I struggle with considering the WOC package as well. That one's easier to decide against though since Katie loves dessert but is a really picker dinner eater!  She's closing in on 14 and we're still getting hosed on adult dining at Disney!
> 
> And hot chocolate in summer?  You sure couldn't do that at WDW in the summer?





Sorry I'm just now responding---work has been a real bear lately...

Like Katie, my son Nicholas is also picky with dinner, so doesn't do well with adult dining either. He wants the kids' meals, but he's 5 ft 7 already (at the age of 11) and needs a lot more food than a kid's meal.

We loved DLR!! DH, DD (17), and I all instantly decided that we wanted to go back to DLR instead of WDW next year....DS (11) was a much harder sale on the idea. He finally decided that Space Mountain being open next year would be worth going back to DLR.

Being able to walk from the hotel, less rain, and cooler weather were all huge bonuses. On our last day at DLR, I started thinking about how I really didn't want to go back to WDW next year and kinda started to dread the thought of WDW transportation, daily rain showers, and being covered in sweat with Rosanna Rosanna Danna hair before 10 a.m. It was just too convenient to not have the long waits for busses, dirty fairies, or packed monorails. The only thing we missed was Epcot and we prefer the food at WDW.

One of my earliest memories is going to see Snow White when it was rereleased to theaters when I was three years old- I have always loved Disney- especially Walt! So the nostalgia factor was huge for me. And we all loved RSR, Indiana Jones, and the Aladdin Show. I also loved just hanging out inside the Art of Animation building and watching the clips and Disney art.

And riding on BTMRR in the cool evening air with it being in pristine condition after the long refurb is one of my favorite memories from the trip. 

That being said, 2016 we will more than likely go back to WDW. DS really would like to go back and I really want to ride the new Seven Dwarfs Mine train. But yeah, I think we'll pass on the hot chocolate.


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> I was planning on doing it at 8.30 if the park is open at 10 or whatever the earliesyt is if the park is open earlier because we only have one magic morning.



Ahhh..... I think that would be a great way to start the day. We were staying onsite so had early entry every day and wanted to make the most of those opportunities.



jenseib said:


> Love the Fantasmic shots. I still have not seen it at either park. I wish I could've at DL...but that darn rain....and from what I have heard it hasn't rained since....go figure.
> Breakfast looks fun. Nice to see some not so normal characters.  Though I have never even seen that movie.
> I think I am just going to have you edit all my pictures from now on. You do such a fabulous job.  And I know it's not one bit time consuming.



LOL, they must have ordered the rain especially for you. Gives you something to look forward to when you go back, right? 

Thanks for the vote of confidence in my photo editing. But when I'm done here, I'm going to retire. OK, so you know me better than to believe that. But I'm definitely taking a nice LONG break.

I'm going to work on an update in a minute, but this is going to be fun. I just noticed my numbers on my images went all cuckoo in this batch. What the HECK is up with that? The numbers jump all over the place. So when my photo storage system stores them numerically, they jump all over the place. As a result, they're all out of order on Flickr too. Yuck.



KCmike said:


> We've done the breakfast at Storytellers before and while the food is good (standard buffet but you can order off the menu if you want) I found the price to be way too much.  We didn't go for character interaction but even if we did the characters are pretty limited like you had stated.  My favorite breakfast is inside Disneyland at the Riverbelle Terrace.  Watching the Mark Twain steam by and having my breakfast is wonderful.  It reminds me of the breakfast at Port Orleans Riverside at WDW.



I want to try some new things when we go back this year. So I'm probably going to try breakfast one day exactly as you describe. Sounds like a great way to start a day! Any idea how late they serve breakfast? I imagine we'd try play a bit first.


----------



## mom2rtk

RachelleBeaney said:


> Just discovered this report and am loving it! Your photos are amazing!! Haven't got far yet but was hugely impressed by your POTC photos. My husband and I have just bought a new proper DSLR with an expensive lens for our trip in Feb and it's supposed to be quiet good at capturing images in the dark so I hope we can get some dark ride shots and quality night shots this time round  Thanks for sharing  - Btw if you have any photography tips to share my husband would be hugely grateful (he is reading and learning all he can to get the most use out of our new camera for the next trip)  Additionally those carolers were the exact same group we saw the day after Thanksgiving when we left Disneyland last year! We were waiting for our transfer to the airport and sat and watched them for about 30 minutes! They were awesome  Ahh the memories



 So glad you found us!

Congrats on the new camera! My number one suggestion would be to get out and practice with it! My number two suggestion would be to read Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. My number 3 suggestion would be to pop into the DISboards Photography Board and ask any questions you have.

The carolers really were quite awesome. I'm really looking forward to seeing them again this year! 



amandaw said:


> Glad ToT started running before y'all got too far away!
> 
> Those are great Photopass pics of y'all!  I love those Christmas ears....so cute!



Thanks! We really love those Christmas ears too. They are laying in the dining room right now waiting to pack up and go back to DL again in a few months!

And it was really a nice surprise to have ToT open up just for us!  OK, maybe not just for us. But it was a great start to the morning!



missangelalexis said:


> 3 rides on TOT isn't bad at all!
> 
> What a great photo in front of Santa's Sleigh!



Thanks! I thought that photo op in front of Santa's sleigh was just adorable. We stopped there a couple times. 



TexasErin said:


> Sorry I'm just now responding---work has been a real bear lately...
> 
> Like Katie, my son Nicholas is also picky with dinner, so doesn't do well with adult dining either. He wants the kids' meals, but he's 5 ft 7 already (at the age of 11) and needs a lot more food than a kid's meal.
> 
> We loved DLR!! DH, DD (17), and I all instantly decided that we wanted to go back to DLR instead of WDW next year....DS (11) was a much harder sale on the idea. He finally decided that Space Mountain being open next year would be worth going back to DLR.
> 
> Being able to walk from the hotel, less rain, and cooler weather were all huge bonuses. On our last day at DLR, I started thinking about how I really didn't want to go back to WDW next year and kinda started to dread the thought of WDW transportation, daily rain showers, and being covered in sweat with Rosanna Rosanna Danna hair before 10 a.m. It was just too convenient to not have the long waits for busses, dirty fairies, or packed monorails. The only thing we missed was Epcot and we prefer the food at WDW.
> 
> One of my earliest memories is going to see Snow White when it was rereleased to theaters when I was three years old- I have always loved Disney- especially Walt! So the nostalgia factor was huge for me. And we all loved RSR, Indiana Jones, and the Aladdin Show. I also loved just hanging out inside the Art of Animation building and watching the clips and Disney art.
> 
> And riding on BTMRR in the cool evening air with it being in pristine condition after the long refurb is one of my favorite memories from the trip.
> 
> That being said, 2016 we will more than likely go back to WDW. DS really would like to go back and I really want to ride the new Seven Dwarfs Mine train. But yeah, I think we'll pass on the hot chocolate.



 Sounds like great reasons to return to DLR. Katie actually requested DLR before we even had much of a discussion on the matter. But now you have me getting really excited about riding their BTMRR again!   It was still closed when we were there. So we haven't been on it since 2010. We're also looking forward to the Storybook Canal again. Not exciting, but definitely nostalgic.

One of my earliest Disney memories was seeing Sleeping Beauty on one of its theatrical releases. I sigh every time I drive by that theater these days (now a Goodwill Store! )


----------



## mom2rtk

*Monday June 9th, 2013 Continued:*


The rest of our stay was to be all about Disneyland. We still had a lot of ground to cover. So we headed there quickly. They told us the night before that the Lilly Belle might be on the track Monday after taking down the CP stage. So on our way in, we checked in at the train station just to see. Not surprisingly, it was already fully booked for the day. But we had checked. That would have to wait for the following day. I snapped a few photos from the train station and we hurried on our way.





IMG_8879 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8881 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8882 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Our first stop was Space Mountain. I was so disappointed when I originally heard it would be closed during our visit. I love that ride, and remember the DL version being much smoother (and easier on the neck) than the WDW version. We grabbed fastpasses and  got in line to go standby. The wait time was posted at less than 30 minutes. I really don't remember the outside part of the queue at DL. Maybe we've only even done it with FP there or something? But it seemed we were up there in that line outside forever. And it was shaping up to be a very windy day. It felt like we just might blow away. I think the line was longer than promised, but we finally got to ride it. It didn't feel as smooth as I remember, but that could just be my aging neck. 



IMG_8904 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9949 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8914 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8917 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We still had some time to kill before our fastpasses were valid, so we headed up toward the castle. Since we had seen the Evil Queen out by the wishing well during our tour, we made a priority of trying to find her back again. She wasn't there but we had time to try a couple more dark rides. We rode both Mr. Toad and Pinocchio with pretty minimal waits. I love that DL has such a wide variety of dark rides in Fantasyland. 



IMG_8926 by mom2rtk

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oP7pLX]
	
IMG_8928 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9894_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9922_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9929_1 by mom2rtk



Next we headed back to Tomorrowland for our second trip on Space Mountain, this time with a fastpass.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oP8nBx]
	
IMG_9937_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9939_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We headed back toward the castle again, thinking we'd find the Evil Queen. No go on that front, but Fairy Godmother was out and her line was short. It wouldn't be the same as meeting our favorite Fairy Godmother at WDW, but we got in line anyway. I didn't expect it to be magical, but I also didn't expect it to be so odd. First, I asked Katie to have her sign my trip book, but she passed saying we had to do photos first. I usually do the signature first just so I can have Katie put the book down before we do the photos. And sure enough, Katie is holding the book in the photos. Fairy Godmother refused to sign until after the photos. I have to say I've never had a character tell us that before. We had a nice chat, but walked away thinking she was just a little too persnickety for our taste.



IMG_9948_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9949_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I love DL's FL's dark rides too!  They are just so, well, Disney to me!  Too bad no Evil Queen, I'd love to see Regina!   And that is totally odd about the FG.  

I love all your character meets.  I might have to make that a goal on another trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Monday December 9th, 2013 Continued:*


As we walked down the sidewalk we noticed Mary and Bert headed for the area in front of the castle. I had seen photos of the little show they do, and thought it was cute, so we stopped to watch. It's just the sort of thing DLR has that I wish WDW had more of.




IMG_9958_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9962_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9970_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9972_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9991 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9992_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0002_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0022_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0024_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Once the show was over we headed for Adventureland. Katie wanted to find more chicken gumbo. So we headed over to Blue Bayou to see if there was any chance of getting in as a walk-up. While waiting in line to ask, someone called my name, and there was Sherry from the Disboards Christmas thread. She was waiting with her group to go for their special meal at Club 33. (And yes.... I was WAY jealous!) Katie waited in line for me while I chatted for a few minutes. It was really nice to put some more faces together with the names on the DIS. Blue Bayou couldn't seat us but suggested that we try Cafe Orleans. They couldn't seat us either but could make us an early dinner reservation. 

I still wanted to find Jack and Sally and we were in New Orleans Square. I knew they hung out near the Haunted Mansion, but wasn't sure exactly where. I checked at the cart selling NBC merchandise and they sent us up near the train station. The line for HMH was long but there was Jack, up near the train station by the back of the ride. Sally wasn't with him, but there was only 1 or 2 people ahead of us in line.



IMG_0028_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0032_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We still wanted to ride HMH again, and while the line was long, it always seemed to be long. So we joined it. Katie was hungry so I sent her off to get churros while I wound my way through. She was able to duck under the rope when we got back up near Jack's spot. It took right at 50 minutes to get through that line. On a Monday afternoon in mid-December. I'm glad we did it again, but was ready to move on when we were finally done.


Yes, I took a bazillion more photos. It's just such a visually interesting ride, I couldn't resist. I won't bore you with a full slate here...... but I'll post a few I was happy with.




IMG_0044_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0049_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0055_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0061_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0122 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0131 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0136_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0169_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0201_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0225 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0236 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyFreak06

All I can say is WOW!  Is your camera fast at focusing? I find mine struggles to focus often times.  Especially on the dark rides.  WOW!  

And I don't know why I had never selected to follow you on Flickr.  That has been remedied!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Monday December 9th, 2013 Continued:*


I still wanted to see Mickey and the Magical Map and there was a show starting in 10 minutes. We were near the train station, so we hopped on and got a quick ride right over next to the Fantasyland Theater. It was amazing how easy that was!  We got there shortly after it started but could still see just fine. And I really enjoyed watching and photographing it. Nobody was even sitting in front of us to complain.  I would absolutely go back and see it again. I loved the music and the wide variety of characters in the show.





IMG_0243 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0253 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0273 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0281 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0300 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0306 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0324 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0337 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0340 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0350 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0367 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0390 by 
	
IMG_0413 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0425 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0436 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0456 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0465 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_0472 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0492 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Monday December 9th, 2013 Continued:*


The theater is very close to the entrance to Toontown so we headed that direction next. It was very crowded. No 2 ways about it. But I didn't want to miss it, so we gave it a go. First we grabbed FPs for Roger Rabbit, then headed out to investigate. There were people everywhere, very hard to take photos. So much for thinking Monday would be a low crowd day. But we made the best of it and headed for Mickey's house. I explained to Katie that we could see Mickey in 1 of 3 different costumes. We were both crossing our fingers we would luck into seeing him as Steamboat Willy. But that wasn't to be. At least we got bandleader Mickey, which was my second choice. It took about 30 minutes from entering the house to meeting Mickey. We took a few photos around Toontown and headed for Roger Rabbit. I can't believe that in 4 trips to DL before, we had never done this ride. It was cute and very fun.





IMG_9891_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9893_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9899_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9900_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9905_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9907_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9913 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9920 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9924 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9926 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9932 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9943 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0504 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0507 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0508 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0512 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0513 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*Monday December 9th, 2013 Continued:*


It was about 4:10 and our dinner reservation was at 4:45 so we headed back across the park. We checked for the Evil Queen, who wasn't there. The late afternoon light was looking lovely to this photographer's eye, so we stopped for some Photopass shots in front of the castle. 



IMG_9958 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9963 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

One more shot.... just for fun:




IMG_9967 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Then off to dinner. We got there a few minutes early and they seated us. Katie decided she wanted to try the monte cristo again, so we ordered that plus a bowl of gumbo to share. We both clearly loved the gumbo a lot more than the monte cristo, but it was still a good dinner. A very cold dinner though. The seating was indoors but with the strong winds and open doors we might as well have been sitting outside. But a bowl of chicken gumbo at Cafe Orleans will be high on our "must do" list next trip.

A few shots around New Orleans Square before we left:




IMG_9974 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9993 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Once again, we needed to get back to the opposite side of the park. We were both freezing but I still wanted to do Small World one more time. And it was closing in fast on time for the parade to start. Then it dawned on me that the train would drop us off right over by Small World and wouldn't get hung up by the parade. So we jumped on at New Orleans Square again. We hopped off near the Fantasyland Theater and were in line at Small World a few minutes later. It was 5:35 and the parade was due any time, so most people were lining the street instead of being in line. We had just missed the massive influx of people that would hit that line when the parade was over. It was awesome to work our way through that line near the parade route as we moved along. What a great show to watch as we moved along in line. 




IMG_0058 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0060 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0119 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0151 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0185 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0188 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0206 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0209 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We stopped into the gift shop as we exited the ride but got drawn back outside again when we noticed the projection show under way on the face of the ride. It looked pretty cool, but we had missed most of it so we vowed to come back the same time the next night and try again.




IMG_9878 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We were both freezing and tired so headed back to the locker to gather our things and head out. Katie had been lobbying for another visit to Earl of Sandwich, so we decided to get a sandwich to bring back to the room to share later. Somewhere along the line it dawned on me that the monorail would deliver us to that end of Downtown Disney. And we hadn't been on the monorail yet, so we headed for the Tomorrowland Monorail Station and enjoyed watching the Nemo subs from the platform.



IMG_9895 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9902 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We asked if we could wait to ride in the front car and were so glad we did. It had been such a long time since we had gotten to experience that. It was a fun ride through California Adventure into Downtown Disney. There was almost nobody in line at EoS and we were quickly on our way back to our room. We watched the Grinch on ABC Family as we enjoyed our sandwich. I loved those quiet evenings in the hotel, warming up, getting off our feet, reflecting on the fun day we had just enjoyed.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I loved walking through Toontown!  It looks so adorable all decorated for Christmas.  For all the crowds, you can't tell in the pictures!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I love DL's FL's dark rides too!  They are just so, well, Disney to me!  Too bad no Evil Queen, I'd love to see Regina!   And that is totally odd about the FG.
> 
> I love all your character meets.  I might have to make that a goal on another trip.





Thanks Tina! I hope you get to do some character meets next time. It's one of our favorite things to do at Disney.  And when we come home, I love scrapbooking the photos.

And yeah, I really didn't expect this FG to be like ours at WDW. So my expectations were low going in..... but it was just really odd.



DisneyFreak06 said:


> All I can say is WOW!  Is your camera fast at focusing? I find mine struggles to focus often times.  Especially on the dark rides.  WOW!
> 
> And I don't know why I had never selected to follow you on Flickr.  That has been remedied!




I just followed you too! 

On the dark rides, I try to focus on something with a bright spot, then recompose. I know that's not the best way to do it with a wide aperture, and often recomposing will throw off the focus, but it's been "good enough" so far. The next step is to actually throw all caution to the wind and go with manual focus. I'm just not ready for that yet! 



DisneyFreak06 said:


> I loved walking through Toontown!  It looks so adorable all decorated for Christmas.  For all the crowds, you can't tell in the pictures!



Yeah, after I typed about it being so crowded I said to myself "Nobody is going to believe me from these photos. But I tend to just not photograph the big crowd areas. And even if I do, I tend not to edit and post the photos. Here's one I tried to take of Goofy's house before giving up.



IMG_9912 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fun update.  Shame about the FGM.  That was odd of her not wanting to sign anything.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Thanks for the tips! I will need to keep that in mind next time.  

And wow, quite a difference with the crowd in that shot!


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Fun update.  Shame about the FGM.  That was odd of her not wanting to sign anything.



She was fine with signing. It just had to be in her order. "Photos first, then sign" she said. I thought she was nuts.   I've always had them sign first so I can take the book from Katie and get a photo where she isn't holding the book. No biggie. And the funny part is that there was maybe one person in line behind us. So it's not like she needed some super special system for efficiency. 



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Thanks for the tips! I will need to keep that in mind next time.
> 
> And wow, quite a difference with the crowd in that shot!



My first instinct is to put the camera down when we're in a crowded area. I need to take more photos of the crowds to document how busy things were.

I'm hoping next time to get nice photos of Goofy and Donald's houses. But it was just too crowded.


----------



## mvf-m11c

You done quite a lot that day at DL from going on the rides, shows and character M&G. 

I am always impressed with your dark ride photos especially with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens that you use for the dark rides. I will have to think about renting this lens or try something better when I take pictures of the dark rides. 

Awesome updates.


----------



## tdashgirl

Great updates, I had so much fun reading them.  

I love love love HMH.  I agree with you, so visually interesting.  And I do kinda like that it's something that DL has and MK doesn't 

I'm also a fan of Mickey and the Magical Map.  I was thrilled when they announced they were moving the Princess Meet n Greet out of there and putting a stage show back in, since I had such fond memories of the Snow White performances during the 50th anniversary.  

What a great idea to grab EOS and go back to the hotel.  I also love those nights back in the hotel with my family, resting our weary bones and discussing the day and tomorrow's plans


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> You done quite a lot that day at DL from going on the rides, shows and character M&G.
> 
> I am always impressed with your dark ride photos especially with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens that you use for the dark rides. I will have to think about renting this lens or try something better when I take pictures of the dark rides.
> 
> Awesome updates.



Thanks Bret! I do use the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens for my dark ride shots. If you like shooting dark rides, you really need to find a way to try this lens.

I am growing a little weary of the 30mm length though so have added the new Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 for our upcoming trip. I'm going to give up that little extra bit of aperture in favor of a wider field of view. We'll see how that goes. If I like it, I might ditch the 30 mm lens when we get home.



tdashgirl said:


> Great updates, I had so much fun reading them.
> 
> I love love love HMH.  I agree with you, so visually interesting.  And I do kinda like that it's something that DL has and MK doesn't
> 
> I'm also a fan of Mickey and the Magical Map.  I was thrilled when they announced they were moving the Princess Meet n Greet out of there and putting a stage show back in, since I had such fond memories of the Snow White performances during the 50th anniversary.
> 
> What a great idea to grab EOS and go back to the hotel.  I also love those nights back in the hotel with my family, resting our weary bones and discussing the day and tomorrow's plans



Thanks Tdashgirl! I also love taking in the things that DL has that the MK does not. We purposely set out to make sure we did as much of those things as we could.

The EoS grab was a great way to end the night. And SO convenient. I'm sure we'll try that again. It was like riding an attraction that, instead of dumping you into a Disney gift shop, dropped you into EoS!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret! I do use the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens for my dark ride shots. If you like shooting dark rides, you really need to find a way to try this lens.
> 
> *I am growing a little weary of the 30mm length though so have added the new Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 for our upcoming trip. I'm going to give up that little extra bit of aperture in favor of a wider field of view.* We'll see how that goes. If I like it, I might ditch the 30 mm lens when we get home.



Has your new lens arrived yet?  It's going to be interesting to see how you like the new Sigma compared to the 30 mm.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret! I do use the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens for my dark ride shots. If you like shooting dark rides, you really need to find a way to try this lens.
> 
> I am growing a little weary of the 30mm length though so have added the new Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 for our upcoming trip. I'm going to give up that little extra bit of aperture in favor of a wider field of view. We'll see how that goes. If I like it, I might ditch the 30 mm lens when we get home.



I have read and see great reviews of the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 when used for the dark rides. I wanted to get some good pictures while riding HMH when it is up next week and the later trips. The only thing is that I have the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 which is not that bad but it is not as good as the Sigma where I have taken nice shots with. Do I want to spend extra money on buying or renting a lens that I will only use it for the dark rides which I will want to have a everyday type lens like the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens. 

I believe I said this again on your thread about the Sigma lens. That is nice to hear that you are going to try the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens for your upcoming trip. This is another lens that I have been thinking about trying one day but for spending about $100 just to rent it for a week might not be worth renting and it will make it easier just buying instead for only using it 1/8 of the price for a trip. I can understand of renting the Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 lens which makes sense since it is so expensive to purchase. This is why when I think about this so much that these things will happen to me of where I want to try this.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Has your new lens arrived yet?  It's going to be interesting to see how you like the new Sigma compared to the 30 mm.



It's here, but I haven't had a chance to do much more than snap a couple quick trial photos. I like what I see so far but still need to get out and put it through its paces.




mvf-m11c said:


> I have read and see great reviews of the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 when used for the dark rides. I wanted to get some good pictures while riding HMH when it is up next week and the later trips. The only thing is that I have the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 which is not that bad but it is not as good as the Sigma where I have taken nice shots with. Do I want to spend extra money on buying or renting a lens that I will only use it for the dark rides which I will want to have a everyday type lens like the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens.
> 
> I believe I said this again on your thread about the Sigma lens. That is nice to hear that you are going to try the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens for your upcoming trip. This is another lens that I have been thinking about trying one day but for spending about $100 just to rent it for a week might not be worth renting and it will make it easier just buying instead for only using it 1/8 of the price for a trip. I can understand of renting the Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 lens which makes sense since it is so expensive to purchase. This is why when I think about this so much that these things will happen to me of where I want to try this.



I had the same problem with renting lower cost lenses Bret.  When first considered the Sigma 30mm lens, I was thinking of renting it. Then I looked at the cost of rental (including shipping) compared to the cost of buying it, I decided to go ahead and buy it then sell it later if I needed the cash back out of it. So far I still have it. 

So then as I considered the 18-35 and looked around to see the cost of renting it. I probably would have stuck with the rental plan, except that it's so hard to find to purchase these days I figured I'd get down to the wire and not be able to find it to rent either. And if I had to rent early just to make sure I could get a copy, it was going to cost even more. So I decided to buy it for this trip. Then I'll decide what I think of it compared to the 30mm. I just generally like shooting wider. And honestly, I've shot the dark rides with the 30mm lens so many times it's time for a different perspective. I do consider the 30 and the 18-35 to be somewhat duplicative though, so will probably sell one after this trip. I've sold a couple lenses on Craigslist before, and a couple on Ebay. I usually try Craigslist first (to avoid the ebay fees). 

There's a small rental shop here in town that I have rented from before (so I can at least save on shipping charges) but so far they don't even have the 18-35. I rented the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 from them when each of the boys graduated high school.


----------



## mom2rtk

I updated all the chapter links in the second post again.


----------



## KCmike

Really wonderful update.  The photos are just wonderful, as usual.  Really I think the photo with your daughter holding the autograph book is really cute with the FGM.  The book kind of adds a certain charm to the photo.  Still too bad you didn't get it exactly how you would have liked.  

Those dark ride shots are spot on.  I see you had your flash on your camera but you never use it on the dark rides?  Do you jack up the ISO and set the focus as wide as it will go or do you use a fast prime all the time?  The colors really pop on IASM too.  They are lovely.  How much do you find that lightroom helps your dark photos?  I don't use it but I know most photographers do.  

Are you all scheduled for your next Christmas trip out West?


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Really wonderful update.  The photos are just wonderful, as usual.  Really I think the photo with your daughter holding the autograph book is really cute with the FGM.  The book kind of adds a certain charm to the photo.  Still too bad you didn't get it exactly how you would have liked.
> 
> Those dark ride shots are spot on.  I see you had your flash on your camera but you never use it on the dark rides?  Do you jack up the ISO and set the focus as wide as it will go or do you use a fast prime all the time?  The colors really pop on IASM too.  They are lovely.  How much do you find that lightroom helps your dark photos?  I don't use it but I know most photographers do.
> 
> Are you all scheduled for your next Christmas trip out West?



Thanks Mike.  It really wasn't a huge deal that FGM wouldn't sign then take the photo. Just odd. Almost laughable. Through the years I've always asked small adjustments with characters to get the shots I want. Never anything wild or unreasonable. Just stuff like "Can I just turn a little this way to get the sun off your face?" At CRT I would ask if we could turn just a bit so I could get the windows behind them. That sort of stuff. And in all the years we have been at it, this is the very first one to just flat out say no!  Maybe she was just having a bad day? Uh, no. Tune in tomorrow. 

I leave the flash on the camera all the time at Disney. We're just in and out of so many varying light conditions and I don't want to be fumbling in my bag for it when I need it. But it always stays turned off on the dark rides. I generally set the ISO as high as I can stand and open the aperture as wide as it goes and hope the camera can get an acceptable shutter speed. Some do it opposite and set the lowest shutter speed they can handhold and let the camera select the aperture. Neither is perfect, and sometimes I mix it up. Really I try lots of stuff just because I can. And I find it fun. I generally consider 3200 to be the highest usable ISO on my camera. Occasionally I try 6400 in the really dark rides, but I'm usually not happy with the results. I would love to have a camera with a usable 6400.

I do consider Lightroom to be an important piece of what I do. It's worth the cost if you never use anything but the noise reduction. It's part of the reason I'm OK with using 3200 ISO. But the other features are quite remarkable too. I bought it in 2010 right after seeing someone on the DIS post a before and after shot they processed in LR. The before was almost completely black. The second looked completely normal. I was sold. That's when I started shooting in RAW as well. It just gives so much latitude to fix things at home after the fact. I used to want to be a good enough photographer to shoot RAW. Now that I do, I want to be good enough not to NEED to shoot in RAW! 

We still are not committed on dates for December. I'm waiting for the final details of the holiday season to be announced to be sure there's nothing in there that might affect our plans. Hopefully soon.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I had the same problem with renting lower cost lenses Bret.  When first considered the Sigma 30mm lens, I was thinking of renting it. Then I looked at the cost of rental (including shipping) compared to the cost of buying it, I decided to go ahead and buy it then sell it later if I needed the cash back out of it. So far I still have it.
> 
> So then as I considered the 18-35 and looked around to see the cost of renting it. I probably would have stuck with the rental plan, except that it's so hard to find to purchase these days I figured I'd get down to the wire and not be able to find it to rent either. And if I had to rent early just to make sure I could get a copy, it was going to cost even more. So I decided to buy it for this trip. Then I'll decide what I think of it compared to the 30mm. I just generally like shooting wider. And honestly, I've shot the dark rides with the 30mm lens so many times it's time for a different perspective. I do consider the 30 and the 18-35 to be somewhat duplicative though, so will probably sell one after this trip. I've sold a couple lenses on Craigslist before, and a couple on Ebay. I usually try Craigslist first (to avoid the ebay fees).
> 
> There's a small rental shop here in town that I have rented from before (so I can at least save on shipping charges) but so far they don't even have the 18-35. I rented the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 from them when each of the boys graduated high school.



Just as you said that it doesn't make any sense to rent lower cost lenses where it does make sense to rent higher end lenses. I was also thinking of the same thing and just buy the lens from somewhere and if I am not satisfy with it, I can always sell it.. It is difficult to decide on what lenses to get for your own specific needs. 

If it is only for this trip and nothing else like you for example, it does make sense to rent the Sigma lens or any other high end lens. For me since I go a lot since I have an AP, will it make sense to buy it so I can use it a lot for the future trips. I also want to try other different types of lenses instead of using the same one over and over again during other trips. 

There is also a store in NorCal that you can pickup rental equipment from borrowlenses.com which I have done before and it does save you a little money on shipping.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Just as you said that it doesn't make any sense to rent lower cost lenses where it does make sense to rent higher end lenses. I was also thinking of the same thing and just buy the lens from somewhere and if I am not satisfy with it, I can always sell it.. It is difficult to decide on what lenses to get for your own specific needs.
> 
> If it is only for this trip and nothing else like you for example, it does make sense to rent the Sigma lens or any other high end lens. For me since I go a lot since I have an AP, will it make sense to buy it so I can use it a lot for the future trips. I also want to try other different types of lenses instead of using the same one over and over again during other trips.
> 
> There is also a store in NorCal that you can pickup rental equipment from borrowlenses.com which I have done before and it does save you a little money on shipping.
> 
> Thanks for your input.



There's a rental place near WDW that rents equipment. I love knowing that if my camera dies while I'm there, I can call up and get something delivered to me fairly quickly. I wish there was some place close to DLR that did that. 

This fear of course, is based on reality for me. In 2007 my SLR died in DL half way through our trip. I was happy it was under extended warranty when it happened, but not happy to realize that meant I had to wait until I got home and contacted the warranty folks before I could get a new camera. The funny part was that we had to drive home to Missouri with that broken camera...... only to be told it had to be shipped back to.......... wait for it...... southern California.


----------



## Glennie5

So excited that I stumbled upon your trip report, I can't believe I almost missed it. Katie sure is growing up fast, I miss seeing her in all of your fabulous gowns though.


----------



## missangelalexis

Great photos of the castle, and of Mary & Bert!

Awesome getting to meet Jack, especially with a short wait!

Mickey and the Magical Map looks like a fun show.

Cute costume on Mickey. However I would've been hoping for Steamboat Mickey too!

Sounds like another great evening


----------



## mom2rtk

Glennie5 said:


> So excited that I stumbled upon your trip report, I can't believe I almost missed it. Katie sure is growing up fast, I miss seeing her in all of your fabulous gowns though.



Thanks Glennie! So glad you found us in time. 

Your timing is awesome. One day left. And it might just include one fabulous gown! 

And look at your adorable princess! Is that Christmas Belle?



missangelalexis said:


> Great photos of the castle, and of Mary & Bert!
> 
> Awesome getting to meet Jack, especially with a short wait!
> 
> Mickey and the Magical Map looks like a fun show.
> 
> Cute costume on Mickey. However I would've been hoping for Steamboat Mickey too!
> 
> Sounds like another great evening



I really want to find a way to meet Steamboat Mickey next time. I just don't want to wait through the line over and over again only to meet the same ones. Not sure how that's going to go.......

And as much as I loved having a short line to meet Jack, I was really hoping he'd have Sally with him. That's another one we're going to have to figure out before our next trip. At least now we know what area to keep an eye on.


----------



## YodasMom

Awesome update and photos, Janet!  Are you going to do a trip report of your western trip from this summer, or photos?


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Awesome update and photos, Janet!  Are you going to do a trip report of your western trip from this summer, or photos?



Thanks Karen! You know, I almost forgot about that! I'll try to do a quick recap with some of my favorite photos soon. I actually did an 8 x 8 scrapbook already so I should have enough photos edited already. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> LOL, they must have ordered the rain especially for you. Gives you something to look forward to when you go back, right?
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence in my photo editing. But when I'm done here, I'm going to retire. OK, so you know me better than to believe that. But I'm definitely taking a nice LONG break.
> 
> *I'm going to work on an update in a minute, but this is going to be fun. I just noticed my numbers on my images went all cuckoo in this batch. What the HECK is up with that? The numbers jump all over the place.* So when my photo storage system stores them numerically, they jump all over the place. As a result, they're all out of order on Flickr too. Yuck.
> 
> 
> .



On flickr you can edit the album and have it arrange in order of time taken...I have been doing that which works so nice as it is throwing my phone pictures in the right spots as well. Also when I use 2 cameras it helps too.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> On flickr you can edit the album and have it arrange in order of time taken...I have been doing that which works so nice as it is throwing my phone pictures in the right spots as well. Also when I use 2 cameras it helps too.



You couldn't have taken time away from your daughter's shower to tell me that YESTERDAY? 

Now back to trying to figure out just WHY my camera went all wacky with the numbering. When I put that with the flash issue I had last year and the lens issue I'm trying to sort out now, I'm back to thinking it's the camera that's full of gremlins.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> You couldn't have taken time away from your daughter's shower to tell me that YESTERDAY?
> 
> Now back to trying to figure out just WHY my camera went all wacky with the numbering. When I put that with the flash issue I had last year and the lens issue I'm trying to sort out now, I'm back to thinking it's the camera that's full of gremlins.



Oops.....sorry!

Love all the updates. I just got caught up.  I really want to get on Small World there now...even with out the Christmas overlay.
I could feel the cold you were describing too! I remember how you said it was so cold that trip. I hope this year is better.
That is an odd meet with the FG.  Wonder why she wouldn't sign first?
You got some fabulous shots on HM too. Those ghost gingerbreak guys are kind of creepy!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Oops.....sorry!
> 
> Love all the updates. I just got caught up.  I really want to get on Small World there now...even with out the Christmas overlay.
> I could feel the cold you were describing too! I remember how you said it was so cold that trip. I hope this year is better.
> That is an odd meet with the FG.  Wonder why she wouldn't sign first?
> You got some fabulous shots on HM too. Those ghost gingerbreak guys are kind of creepy!



I'm afraid now I won't want to do Small World again unless it has the Christmas overlay! We really enjoyed it. Ended up finishing 3 of our park days with that ride.

As for Fairy Godmother...... she was just persnickety. There wasn't even a big line she had to worry about moving along. I hear she's not out in the parks any more. I'm glad I didn't complain or I might feel guilty for getting her fired! 

You really need to put a Christmas trip to DLR on your "Disney to do" list. We're thinking of swapping to Halloween next year but I'm really sad at the thought of not being there for Christmas.


----------



## ArwenMarie

All caught up! Great update as usual.
You are so making me want to go there!


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> As for Fairy Godmother...... she was just persnickety. There wasn't even a big line she had to worry about moving along. I hear she's not out in the parks any more. I'm glad I didn't complain or I might feel guilty for getting her fired!



Janet, this same Fairy Godmother was at The Plaza when we were there for ABD on July 9 for breakfast.  She was inside with the other characters going around meeting people. I have a photo that one or our ABD guides took of her with me. Just compared photos and she's the same one!  To my recollection, she was fairly quiet......Of course, I didn't ask for an autograph, though   I did ask her to move so that the photo the guide took wouldn't be focused into the sunny window!


----------



## mom2rtk

ArwenMarie said:


> All caught up! Great update as usual.
> You are so making me want to go there!



You really should find a way to work out the details. Maybe sneak into town? 




YodasMom said:


> Janet, this same Fairy Godmother was at The Plaza when we were there for ABD on July 9 for breakfast.  She was inside with the other characters going around meeting people. I have a photo that one or our ABD guides took of her with me. Just compared photos and she's the same one!  To my recollection, she was fairly quiet......Of course, I didn't ask for an autograph, though   I did ask her to move so that the photo the guide took wouldn't be focused into the sunny window!



She was also at our breakfast the next morning. So more on her coming up. 

Did she move when you asked?


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> She was also at our breakfast the next morning. So more on her coming up.
> 
> Did she move when you asked?



LOL!!!  Yes, she did move.  Just realize, though, that one of our ABD guides was taking the photo and maybe FGM was behaving in her presence!  The guide didn't use the best composition, though, and cut off FGM's hand when she was trying to pull her dress out to take her pose....LOL!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> LOL!!!  Yes, she did move.  Just realize, though, that one of our ABD guides was taking the photo and maybe FGM was behaving in her presence!  The guide didn't use the best composition, though, and cut off FGM's hand when she was trying to pull her dress out to take her pose....LOL!



That must have been it. Because she was just as persnickety the next morning for us. Bummer that your guide cut her off though.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> That must have been it. Because she was just as persnickety the next morning for us. Bummer that your guide cut her off though.



Well, she wasn't what I had in mind for the perfect FGM!   Really barely spoke, rather cold.   Yeah, the ABD guides are good at what they do as far as being guides, but they're not photographers, even though they're asked to also take on that role.  Oh well!


----------



## amandaw

Sounds like the Fairy Godmother needed another cup of coffee that day.  What a grouch!

Hoping we'll get to see the little show with Mary & Bert when we go.  It looks cute & they're 2 of my favorites.

Do you know if Jack meets all year long @ DL?  I'd love to meet him when we go to the MNSSHP this year @ WDW but don't know if I'll have the time.  I love the Haunted Mansion decorated with all the Nightmare before Christmas stuff.  So cool!

Sounds like y'all had a very productive day & got lots done!


----------



## Glennie5

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Glennie! So glad you found us in time.
> 
> Your timing is awesome. One day left. And it might just include one fabulous gown!
> 
> And look at your adorable princess! Is that Christmas Belle?



Yes she was Christmas Belle. I think that was taken on the same day that we ran into you at the Christmas party, waiting in line for the 7 Dwarfs (Julia had changed into a sparkly dress for the party by that time). Are you and Katie heading to DW at all this year?


----------



## ArwenMarie

mom2rtk said:


> You really should find a way to work out the details. Maybe sneak into town?



LOL!

Maybe some disguises!


----------



## PHXscuba

My mom and I were trying to beat the parade to IASW that same cold night and got caught in the crowds and ropes, so we watched the parade (which we had both already seen) unintentionally before jumping into the IASW line. The only good part was that the little facade projection show started up just before we got onto the ride -- we were telling people to go in front of us!

PHXscuba


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Well, she wasn't what I had in mind for the perfect FGM!   Really barely spoke, rather cold.   Yeah, the ABD guides are good at what they do as far as being guides, but they're not photographers, even though they're asked to also take on that role.  Oh well!



I really just found the whole thing so funny given how warmly we are greeted by the real Fairy Godmother at WDW.  In fact, we giggled about it as we left the meet & greet.



amandaw said:


> Sounds like the Fairy Godmother needed another cup of coffee that day.  What a grouch!
> 
> Hoping we'll get to see the little show with Mary & Bert when we go.  It looks cute & they're 2 of my favorites.
> 
> Do you know if Jack meets all year long @ DL?  I'd love to meet him when we go to the MNSSHP this year @ WDW but don't know if I'll have the time.  I love the Haunted Mansion decorated with all the Nightmare before Christmas stuff.  So cool!
> 
> Sounds like y'all had a very productive day & got lots done!



I wonder if she was still a cup of coffee short the next morning when we met her again? LOL.

Do make sure you find the Bert and Mary show when you go to DL. It's so charming, so unique to DL.

I'm quite sure Jack is only out during Halloween and Christmas seasons by HM Holiday. We really lucked into a non-existent line. I think it's longer when Sally is out, but still. Compared to that huge line at MNSSHP, I'll take it!

It really was a great day. 



Glennie5 said:


> Yes she was Christmas Belle. I think that was taken on the same day that we ran into you at the Christmas party, waiting in line for the 7 Dwarfs (Julia had changed into a sparkly dress for the party by that time). Are you and Katie heading to DW at all this year?



That was such a great night. And so fun to run into you in line!

We will not make it back to WDW this year. Not even sure about next year at this rate. I'm just not a fan of the FP+ stuff, so we'll have to evaluate as we go. I'm starting to experience withdrawal symptoms though, so who knows....



ArwenMarie said:


> LOL!
> 
> Maybe some disguises!



You definitely have the right idea! 





PHXscuba said:


> My mom and I were trying to beat the parade to IASW that same cold night and got caught in the crowds and ropes, so we watched the parade (which we had both already seen) unintentionally before jumping into the IASW line. The only good part was that the little facade projection show started up just before we got onto the ride -- we were telling people to go in front of us!
> 
> PHXscuba



Well, I if that's what it took to see the projection show, then I wish we had just missed getting across the seat to get in line too! We just caught a moment of it so decided to make it a priority the next night.


----------



## BellaBaby

Ahhh, the Bert and Mary show. When we were there 3 years ago, they pulled kids from the audience and my 2 DDs got to dance with them all holding hands. So cute!! 

I love all your photos!  The decorations are beautiful on IASW and in Toontown. Also, I love what they do with the HM overlay. Maybe we will make it there to see for ourselves one day….:roll eyes:

We also enjoyed Mickey and the Magical Map!! Fun show!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --*

I think we will still see some AP discounts coming down the turnpike at some point soon, but for right now:


Disney Visa Debit Card (which means that the Credit/Rewards card should have the same thing, or better) is offering discounts of "20% on most rooms at any Disneyland® Resort Hotel most Sunday through Thursday nights (subject to availability)":

Booking period: 9/10/14 - 12/18/14
Travel dates:  10/26/14 - 12/18/14

Travel must be completed by 12/19/14.

Call 866-275-1417 for more info.


I promised I would tell you if I learned of any discounts, just so you could get a sense of what the hotels are looking like for December.  So this is the first Fall discount of which I am aware, but there will probably be one or two more.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I think we will still see some AP discounts coming down the turnpike at some point soon, but for right now:
> 
> 
> Disney Visa Debit Card (which means that the Credit/Rewards card should have the same thing, or better) is offering discounts of "20% on most rooms at any Disneyland® Resort Hotel most Sunday through Thursday nights (subject to availability)":
> 
> Booking period: 9/10/14 - 12/18/14
> Travel dates:  10/26/14 - 12/18/14
> 
> Travel must be completed by 12/19/14.
> 
> Call 866-275-1417 for more info.
> 
> 
> I promised I would tell you if I learned of any discounts, just so you could get a sense of what the hotels are looking like for December.  So this is the first Fall discount of which I am aware, but there will probably be one or two more.



Thank you so much for thinking of me Sherry! I might piece together a decent deal yet. I have 2 weeks booked at full price just to make sure I can get the 6th at any price.  I still need to drop off the days I don't need. Then I got 3 nights (The 11th, 12th and 13th) at 25% off on Orbitz. Now it looks like I should be able to book the 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th at 20% off. What a headache I'm going to make for the hotel staff with a 3 part reservation!


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> I have 2 weeks booked at full price just to make sure I can get the 6th at any price.  I still need to drop off the days I don't need. Then I got 3 nights (The 11th, 12th and 13th) at 25% off on Orbitz. Now it looks like I should be able to book the 8th, 9th and 10th at 20% off. What a headache I'm going to make for the hotel staff with a 3 part reservation!



Sounds like what I have going for WDW in October!  It's a 4 part piecemeal mess, so far!  LOL!!!  Some of it will end up being cancelled.

Good luck!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Sounds like what I have going for WDW in October!  It's a 4 part piecemeal mess, so far!  LOL!!!  Some of it will end up being cancelled.
> 
> Good luck!



At least I'm not alone with my very messy reservation! Nice to know I'm in good company. 

I just hope I don't have to pack up and move twice in the course of a week!


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> At least I'm not alone with my very messy reservation! Nice to know I'm in good company.
> 
> I just hope I don't have to pack up and move twice in the course of a week!



I hate moving, too!  Part of my reservation is with DVC points, and the rest is piecemeal......waiting for something else to open up for the other 5 days, so I can unload some of these!


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, we interrupt this trip report to bring you ....... a trip report.

As mentioned, and as I have done in the past, I'll add a mini-trip report on our summer vacation. This year it was a road trip to Utah, my hands down favorite state. 

After flying to Florida last summer, we decided to keep the budget down this summer.  But the years when we can get Timmy to come along are limited, so we definitely didn't want to skip it entirely. Living in the middle of the country, everything is just SO far away. My husband Drew really wanted to try a raft ride on the Colorado, so we narrowed it down to heading west. 

The raft ride sounded somewhat interesting to me, but if I was going that far west, I wanted to photograph some spectacular scenery again. After finding Zion's main road closed on our last trip through, I really wanted to give that park a try again. From there it was an easy decision to add Arches and Bryce. If time allowed, I also wanted to add Canyonlands since that seemed to be the one park in that area we had not fully experienced previously.

This was our fifth trip west, and while we were up to the task, we weren't so sure about the 9 year old mini-van. So we rented one this time and put the miles on someone else's wheels. We know how boring that first day heading west across Kansas was, and it didn't disappoint. We left early on June 4th and hit Denver just ahead of rush hour. 




IMG_6556 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We ran into some construction on the way into town, but the bad news came on our way out of town. We saw signs that the Twin Tunnels would be closing soon for blast work. YIKES! The last thing we wanted to do was sit in traffic for an extended period of time after driving all day. So we picked up the pace in hopes of beating it.

One of our favorite pastimes when driving through the mountains is watching for wildlife. Ever since that first trip in 05 when Timmy claimed to see a billy goat, we have been watching mountain peaks for billy goats. Well, don't you know it..... just as we were trying to hurry....... we saw a group of goats hanging out along the highway! I didn't care about the tunnel, or waiting in traffic. I just wanted to break out the long lens and get a shot of those goats. So we turned around and went back. By the time we were done goat chasing and headed west again, I saw a CDOT truck pull out onto the road. It was the very truck with cones and flashers that was going to close the highway down at the tunnel. We were the last car through.



IMG_6630 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6624 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6625 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We stayed the night in Dillon that night and had dinner at a small local pizza place. We did take a drive across the local dam before calling it a night.



IMG_6641 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


It took me a while to adjust to the altitude. I'm not sure I had a good deep breath all night.


----------



## Glennie5

mom2rtk said:


> That was such a great night. And so fun to run into you in line! We will not make it back to WDW this year. Not even sure about next year at this rate. I'm just not a fan of the FP+ stuff, so we'll have to evaluate as we go. I'm starting to experience withdrawal symptoms though, so who knows....


It was a great night, I was hoping we would run into you again at a Christmas Party this year.  I am not looking forward to FP+ this trip. I am actually dreading booking them when our window opens up - I feel like I need to go back to school just to learn how to use their new system. The withdrawals are tough that is for sure!


----------



## clsteve

Great goat pics!

I've always thought Colorado has some of the most realistic animatronics of any Park in the US......


----------



## YodasMom

Yay........Love the western travel photos!  I love the western national parks, as well as the surrounding areas!  Great photos!  Looking forward to more!

You know, I wish I could just take long weekends to visit some of them again so it  doesn't have to be so long before I return.


----------



## mom2rtk

Glennie5 said:


> It was a great night, I was hoping we would run into you again at a Christmas Party this year.  I am not looking forward to FP+ this trip. I am actually dreading booking them when our window opens up - I feel like I need to go back to school just to learn how to use their new system. The withdrawals are tough that is for sure!



Yeah.... no. We're still running scared from FP+.  I have my moments where I start wishing we were going to WDW, then I open a couple FP threads and I'm good with DLR again! 



clsteve said:


> Great goat pics!
> 
> I've always thought Colorado has some of the most realistic animatronics of any Park in the US......



 

Wait til you see the uber-realistic looking red rock photos later!



YodasMom said:


> Yay........Love the western travel photos!  I love the western national parks, as well as the surrounding areas!  Great photos!  Looking forward to more!
> 
> You know, I wish I could just take long weekends to visit some of them again so it  doesn't have to be so long before I return.



Thanks for reminding me to post this. I had edited a bunch of the photos already, but this will get me to finish the rest.

I also wish we lived close enough for long weekends to the national parks. That first day's drive across Kansas is mind-numbing. Even worse on the way home! But I'm sure we'll be back. I've always wanted to see that area in the fall. Or even the winter. I've seen some gorgeous photos with snow on the red rocks.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> I also wish we lived close enough for long weekends to the national parks. That first day's drive across Kansas is mind-numbing. Even worse on the way home! But I'm sure we'll be back. I've always wanted to see that area in the fall. Or even the winter. I've seen some gorgeous photos with snow on the red rocks.



I know the boring drive before you get there.  We have to go through Iowa and Nebraska before getting to any of those areas!  If it were a long weekend for me, it would involve a flight and also weather concerns.  I know Glacier NP, my favorite, is already seeing snow threats.


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> I know the boring drive before you get there.  We have to go through Iowa and Nebraska before getting to any of those areas!  If it were a long weekend for me, it would involve a flight and also weather concerns.  I know Glacier NP, my favorite, is already seeing snow threats.



We still have not done GNP. I'd love to get there one day too.

And I always tend to forget to factor the weather at all these various altitudes in the national parks. We were in shorts and t-shirts on this drive to the top of Rocky Mountain National Park in 2011:



Rocky Mountain June Snow by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Well i replied earlier...or thought I did, which means I probably put the reply in some  other post.  
Those are gorgeous shots.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Well i replied earlier...or thought I did, which means I probably put the reply in some  other post.
> Those are gorgeous shots.



Thanks Jen. 

All you have to do is find every single post you made in the past day and find the missing words!


----------



## amandaw

Lovely pics from the beginning of the summer trip!    I've never travelled out west (except to Vegas ) and love seeing the scenery!  Glad you were able to get shots of the goats and still make it through the tunnel!


----------



## KCmike

I simply love your travelouge images.  Oh what fun (especially for the photographer!).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your outdoor pictures are very nice and I really like your last picture of the lake.

Speaking of the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens, I am renting it for my upcoming trip this weekend to the DLR. After reading your trip report and talking about it, I had to try out this lens for the trip. I am not ready yet to buy it and if I am satisfy with this lens during the trip, I might buy it.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Excellent!  I was hoping you would share some pictures of your road trip.  I love the Canyonlands area.


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> Lovely pics from the beginning of the summer trip!    I've never travelled out west (except to Vegas ) and love seeing the scenery!  Glad you were able to get shots of the goats and still make it through the tunnel!



Yeah, we were sweating making it through that tunnel. Through the years we've had some serious delays in the course of long road trips. I was really happy to just miss this time! 

The west is an amazing area. I am actually looking for non-direct flights to DL this year again just so we can land in Vegas and see the scenery from the sky again.



KCmike said:


> I simply love your travelouge images.  Oh what fun (especially for the photographer!).



Thanks Mike. Definitely heaven for a photographer.  I totally lose myself in my shots out there.



mvf-m11c said:


> Your outdoor pictures are very nice and I really like your last picture of the lake.
> 
> Speaking of the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens, I am renting it for my upcoming trip this weekend to the DLR. After reading your trip report and talking about it, I had to try out this lens for the trip. I am not ready yet to buy it and if I am satisfy with this lens during the trip, I might buy it.



I hope you'll check in after your weekend trip and give us a report on the lens. I'd love to hear what you think of it.



PrincessInOz said:


> Excellent!  I was hoping you would share some pictures of your road trip.  I love the Canyonlands area.



I was sort of "meh" about Canyonlands for a while. It's cool, but has a lot of stiff competition out in that area. But the more we have explored, the more I'm loving it.


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 5, 2014:*


It was 42 degrees when we got up the next morning. Let's just say I was a little nervous about the idea of getting into a raft and floating down a cold river. But I didn't go all that way to change my mind. So off we went. We had about an hour's drive to our rafting spot near Glenwood Springs. The scenery from that point on was amazing though.




IMG_6657 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Thankfully they had wet gear for us to rent, so I was able to stay fairly warm. It turns out the water volume was way too high so we ended up swapping from the Colorado to the Roaring Forks river. They said the water we were floating on had been snow pack less than 48 hours earlier. Brrrrr......
It was a nice mix of calm waters and whitewater. I'm pretty sure I took on the most water of anyone in the raft (lucky me!), just luck of the draw based on where I was sitting. 

I had bought a new waterproof camera before the trip, and I enjoyed trying it out. My biggest issue on the trip was having my feet fall asleep from the tight water socks I was wearing. At one point I actually had to take them off to get the circulation going again.

I think we all enjoyed it a lot. It was not a wild ride, but it was a great way to ease us into a new experience. I think Drew and Timmy are anxious to do the more challenging version next time.



P1000076 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000079 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000083 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

The river was actually outside its banks most of the way.



P1000099 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000113 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We did see a variety of wildlife along the way, including this eagle:. I would have enjoyed photographing him with my good camera but had to settle for what the waterproof point and shoot could do:



P1000118 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

There really wasn't supposed to be an island here. It was supposed to just go to one side of this vegetation but had spilled out of its banks:



P1000147 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000195 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000237 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000239 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000243 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

As we got closer back into town, our guide explained to us how the they had built this cool feature into the river. It's a perpetual wave for surfers. I'm still not clear on how they did this, but it apparently attracts world class surfers for the novelty of surfing the Colorado River (this was the area right after the Roaring Fork meets back up with the Colorado). That's what led to this rather odd photo:




P1000247 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

In addition to my shots on the waterproof camera, we bought a CD of photos from the rafting company's photographer:



_DSC0011 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



_DSC0015 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



_DSC0017 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


The surfers are supposed to yield to the rafters, but this surfer apparently did not get the memo and came way too close.



_DSC0022 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



_DSC0028 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 5, 2014 Continued: Into Moab*


The hardest part was not having a hotel room to go back to and clean up. We stopped for lunch in town then headed back out on the road again for to drive several hours. We were headed for Moab that night and wanted some time in that park before dark. In spite of wanting to get to our next hotel and clean up, we opted to take the slower scenic route into Moab. We accidentally took that scenic route into town on our first trip in 2005 and fell in love with it. It did not disappoint. We stopped at one pull-out after another taking photos while Timmy and Katie threw rocks into the river.



IMG_6659 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6672 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_6674 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

The road follows the Colorado all the way into Moab.



IMG_6679 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6680 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6683 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We labeled this formation "Scooby Doo Rock". Hopefully you'll see why.



IMG_6697 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

More rock throwing. We were definitely not at risk of running out of rocks to throw into the river.



IMG_6701 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6702 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6716 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

One of the things I liked about my waterproof camera was the panoramic feature:



P1000251 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessInOz

Janet - Love the shots!  Glad you made it into the water and it looks like soooo much fun!  That road into Moab looks so scenic and wonderful.

We started in Phoenix last year and went to Sedona, Grand Canyon, Page, Monument Valley and ended up in Pagosa Springs in Colorado.  Your pictures are making me wish I had another road trip planned.


----------



## YodasMom

Absolutely gorgeous photos of the Utah canyon lands, Janet!  And, the action shots of the raft trip are great!  Looks like a really fun, full day!  

I just have to get back out there!!!   Looking forward to more shots of that trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 5, 2014 Continued: Into Arches*

It was already getting late into the day so we drove straight into Arches National Park when we got to town. I mean, we were just going to get dirty again anyway, so no need to shower and get cleaned up.

We have been to the park several times but it had been several years since our last trip. We each had some favorites we wanted to visit (or photograph) in the park, but we didn't really have a plan for that night. 

Our favorite sight in the entire park is the emblem they use on the Utah license plate.... Delicate Arch. We viewed it from a distance on our first trip in 05. To get a close look you have to make what I consider a very challenging 3 mile round trip hike. Not being the athletic sort, I pushed through in 2010 to get there but didn't feel the drive to do it again this time. Here's a shot from 2010. Robbie and Timmy are the 2 people near the bottom of the frame in navy and medium blue shirts, giving their mom a heart attack. There are a lot of steep drop-offs in that area.



IMG_4604 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

There was another viewing spot that required only about a mile and a half round trip hike, so we decided to give that a try.

Here's the wide shot at the end of the trail:




IMG_6725 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And the close-up:



IMG_6723 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Not as impressive as seeing it up close, but that hike almost did me in 4 years ago, and I definitely wasn't up to it that night. And it was already late enough that we would have had to do the hike back to the car in the dark. And that's something we weren't prepared to do (no flashlights). I wasn't fond of the late day lighting from this view either, so started thinking it might be a good idea to come back early in the day and see it in different lighting.

We headed out of that area to the Devil's Garden area next. I had never been out to see Landscape Arch. We started that hike in 05, and Katie wanted to be carried before we got out of the gate. And it was a very hot day and we had no idea how hard the hike was. So we bailed. It was time to go back and make good on it.

One of the frustrating things that time of day is that some things will be illuminated by a glorious late day setting sun while other things will be shrouded in shadows. I had no idea where Landscape Arch stood in relation to the setting sun, so we took a chance and just went. It was a 1.6 mile round trip hike. Timmy loves this sort of vacation where he can climb and explore. I have to admit I like this sort of vacation a lot more now that the kids are older and I can count on them not to do anything too crazy or risky.



IMG_6747 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6748 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6753 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I move slower than the rest of the group and take my time taking pictures along the way.



IMG_6758 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6767 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6769 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6778 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6780 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Since I move slower, the kids got there first. I met them on the path with them basically telling me to turn around. I had just missed the most spectacular lighting with the setting sun just peeking through the arch. I thought they were kidding, but they weren't.  I kept going, but when I got there all I got was shadows and flat colors. I didn't even walk the rest of the way down. It was rather unimpressive. Well, photographically speaking, certainly not geographically speaking. One of the interesting things about this arch is that a 73 foot section actually fell off in 1991 while a tourist was video taping. You can see it here at 2:17.




IMG_6792 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Of course, all I had to do was turn around to find the amazing lighting I wanted to see on that arch:



IMG_6796 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6802 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I snapped a variety of shots on our way back out of the park, but only the ones on the pretty side of the street. 



IMG_6819 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6833 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6853 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6877 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6883 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Here's a quick shot from the car of one of our favorite formations, Balanced Rock:



IMG_6912 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

By the time we got to the front of the park, the sun was almost gone. But I snapped this one to show the perspective of how you enter the park. At the bottom of that hillside is the Visitor's Center. We had to descend via a series of switchbacks.



IMG_6943 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Janet - Love the shots!  Glad you made it into the water and it looks like soooo much fun!  That road into Moab looks so scenic and wonderful.
> 
> We started in Phoenix last year and went to Sedona, Grand Canyon, Page, Monument Valley and ended up in Pagosa Springs in Colorado.  Your pictures are making me wish I had another road trip planned.



It sounds like you got more than a cursory look around. You covered some serious ground. Did you go on a jeep tour of Monument Valley? That's still on my list. We have been through there a couple times and photographed the valley from the visitor's center, but haven't been out into the valley yet. And we haven't done Sedona yet.

If you went into Page, did you get out to see Horseshoe Bend? Sitting here looking at my photos today I decided I want to raft around that bend! I have to label that my favorite sight in all of the desert southwest. 



YodasMom said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos of the Utah canyon lands, Janet!  And, the action shots of the raft trip are great!  Looks like a really fun, full day!
> 
> I just have to get back out there!!!   Looking forward to more shots of that trip!



Thanks Karen! It was a lot of fun. But honestly, I only cared about doing it so I could get a different view of the scenery. I enjoyed using the waterproof camera, an was mostly happy with the images. But in a raft like that I really missed the wide angle lens on my DSLR.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Karen! It was a lot of fun. But honestly, I only cared about doing it so I could get a different view of the scenery. I enjoyed using the waterproof camera, an was mostly happy with the images. But in a raft like that I really missed the wide angle lens on my DSLR.



If I ever did a raft trip, it would only be to get photos of the scenery from a different perspective, too......LOL!!!  I'm not much of a water adventurer, so I don't think it's going to happen though!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> It sounds like you got more than a cursory look around. You covered some serious ground. Did you go on a jeep tour of Monument Valley? That's still on my list. We have been through there a couple times and photographed the valley from the visitor's center, but haven't been out into the valley yet. And we haven't done Sedona yet.



We did a twilight jeep tour through Monument Valley.  Prior to this trip, I was in the same boat as you.  I'd been to MV before and only looked at it from the visitor center.  But then, I was pregnant on that trip and we decided not to do anything too bumpy.  

This was my 3rd trip to Sedona and we spent 3 nights there.  I think that if I were living in the US, I would seriously consider living there.






mom2rtk said:


> If you went into Page, did you get out to see Horseshoe Bend? Sitting here looking at my photos today I decided I want to raft around that bend! I have to label that my favorite sight in all of the desert southwest.



We had two things on the bucket list to tick off in Page.  Horseshoe Bend was one and the other was the light beams in Antelope Canyon.  I got both done on this trip.  We also did the float trip down the Colorado round Horseshoe Bend.

If you're interested, the TR with the pictures can be found here.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3185788

I'm still trying to finish this TR off before I head to SoCal again.  
Aside from the road trip, I did bookend the road trip with Anaheim and Orlando.  Head to the second post for the quick links.  You should be able to find Page and Monument Valley somewhere in the middle of the trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Gorgeous shots at Arches.  I love how it glows when the sun hits the rocks.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Wow.  Just WOW.


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> If I ever did a raft trip, it would only be to get photos of the scenery from a different perspective, too......LOL!!!  I'm not much of a water adventurer, so I don't think it's going to happen though!



You know what they say about great minds, right?  I'm totally ot a water adventurer. But I'm still glad we did it.



PrincessInOz said:


> We did a twilight jeep tour through Monument Valley.  Prior to this trip, I was in the same boat as you.  I'd been to MV before and only looked at it from the visitor center.  But then, I was pregnant on that trip and we decided not to do anything too bumpy.
> 
> This was my 3rd trip to Sedona and we spent 3 nights there.  I think that if I were living in the US, I would seriously consider living there.
> 
> 
> We had two things on the bucket list to tick off in Page.  Horseshoe Bend was one and the other was the light beams in Antelope Canyon.  I got both done on this trip.  We also did the float trip down the Colorado round Horseshoe Bend.
> 
> If you're interested, the TR with the pictures can be found here.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3185788
> 
> I'm still trying to finish this TR off before I head to SoCal again.
> Aside from the road trip, I did bookend the road trip with Anaheim and Orlando.  Head to the second post for the quick links.  You should be able to find Page and Monument Valley somewhere in the middle of the trip.



You did it up right, didn't you! Thanks so much for the link to your TR's. I can't wait to go read more details!  If we ever get to the point that we're considering some of those things (floating Horseshoe Bend, or the MV jeep tour, or the slot canyons) I'll definitely pick your brain. Those are all things on our list.



PrincessInOz said:


> Gorgeous shots at Arches.  I love how it glows when the sun hits the rocks.



There's just something about those rocks and that sunlight. I just can't get enough of it.




DisneyFreak06 said:


> Wow.  Just WOW.



It really is a WOW sort of area. Just amazing.


----------



## KCmike

This road trip looks like so much fun!  I'm drooling over these landscape images.  Keep em' coming please.

The link you provided on the falling rock is one of those things that you think in the back of your mind but press on especially when your at National Parks.


----------



## jenseib

Such awesome shots.  And that surfer colliding with you is kind of scary, but you all look like you are lauging about it.  If you were really on your game you would've gotten that shot too!


----------



## missangelalexis

Such beautiful shots! Glad the waterproof camera worked out well


----------



## jhoannam

I've spent the last week reading all your trip reports. They are awesome. When is your next trip? I can't wait to read your next trip report. Awesome Pictures.


----------



## PhiSigKris

Hi! New to Dis & have loved reading your Christmas 2013 DLR trip report! We missed you by 1 day! Your photos are gorgeous!!! Have to ask what lens you shoot with. I take my 30 to the parks, but thinking of getting a zoom. I just love my primes, but would like some versatility. Can't wait to read more!!!


----------



## RachelleBeaney

mom2rtk said:


> So glad you found us!
> 
> Congrats on the new camera! My number one suggestion would be to get out and practice with it! My number two suggestion would be to read Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. My number 3 suggestion would be to pop into the DISboards Photography Board and ask any questions you have.
> 
> The carolers really were quite awesome. I'm really looking forward to seeing them again this year!



Thank you  I have passed these tips onto my husband, and don't worry, he's already well onto number one. He had to work at a country fair type things we have here in Australia called the Royal Show recently, and he spend the night hours after he finish strolling the show and taking night shots of rides etc, getting used to the night settings on the camera....Looking forward to catching up on the rest of this report now


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I hope you'll check in after your weekend trip and give us a report on the lens. I'd love to hear what you think of it.



Hi Janet. Just got back from my trip last night and it was another fine trip to the DLR. You can follow my DL trip report quick update from Sunday and Monday[post=52287319]here[/post]. 

I was able to take over 1500 pictures with the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens and here is my review of this lens. I was mostly impressed with the sharpness of the Sigma lens when I went to f/1.8 aperture for the dark rides like HMH, PotC and AiW. They were quite sharp and didn't have those blurry parts of the bottom of the pictures when I set the ISO so hgh. I didn't even set the ISO at 6400 during any of the dark rides whihc I have done in the past with the other lenses I have used. Even doing long exposure shots at night from the firework shots is nice at f/16. It is built very well where I was very careful of not dropping it. This lens easily outperforms the 35mm f/1.8 lens that I have which is way more sharper. It is a little heavy out of all the lenses that I have used but I am so used to carry heaving lenses in my bag. There were times where the auto focus doesn't focus up correctly but it was only a minor thing. 

I know that you will enjoy using the Sigma lens during your trip. After this trip, I might get it before or after my upcoming trip next month. You really encourage me to try out this lens and I don't even want to return it. So I will now have to look for a good deal online but I don't think that there will be a discount for this lens since it is still new.


Read your latest updates from the Utah trip and they are very nice. The canyon shots are nice and along with the rafting. I would not do that but it did look very interesting.


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --*

The AP Fall Hotel Discount (which I have been saying for a while would be coming -- and I was right!) is apparently out now.  Did you see this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3331019


----------



## BebopAngel88

I love all of the park pictures!!! I can't wait till my lil ones are older. Those hikes would not be fun w/ a 3 yr old, LOL.


----------



## practicallyperfect77

So I started reading your TR a couple months ago and am just now getting caught up.  Your pic are amazing and stunning!  Thanks for posting about your trip to Utah too.  I am typically of the opinion that it really isn't a vacation unless the beach or Disney is involved, but I'm thinking a couple week road trip to explore the western states needs to be in store.


----------



## petals

If I ever won the lotto I think I would tour America. Looking at your pics and a few other trip reports where people visited other places that aren't Disney it all looks so interesting.


----------



## amandaw

What gorgeous scenery you were able to photograph!  Just WOW!

And y'all are quite adventurous going on the raft in the river, especially given how cold it was.  I would've definitely been sitting that one out.


----------



## MEK

I apologize for getting so far behind, but I think I am caught up now and have really enjoyed all your pictures from your drive out west.  That scenery is just so spectacular!  There is another DISer who is also writing about some of the same amazing parks!  I could view those pictures all day.  

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sorry for getting behind again. But then I suspect nobody here is really surprised by that!  This is a really busy time of year for me, so I'm sure I'll get behind again. But I WILL finish! 



KCmike said:


> This road trip looks like so much fun!  I'm drooling over these landscape images.  Keep em' coming please.
> 
> The link you provided on the falling rock is one of those things that you think in the back of your mind but press on especially when your at National Parks.



Better late than never, right? More on the way very soon. 

I do look at the big boulders near the roadside and wonder how that would go if one came down at the wrong time. But I don't dwell on it. I probably have a better chance of winning the lottery. And I don't play! 



jenseib said:


> Such awesome shots.  And that surfer colliding with you is kind of scary, but you all look like you are lauging about it.  If you were really on your game you would've gotten that shot too!



Thanks Jen. The surfer thing was just weird all the way around. Definitely one of those "you'll never believe it" shots.



missangelalexis said:


> Such beautiful shots! Glad the waterproof camera worked out well


 
I must say, I didn't really test out the waterproof part of the camera. It got splashed on, but never dunked. Katie kept wanting to take it in the pool at the hotel. I was finally going to let her on the last night but everyone was too tired to swim that night. Maybe next time? 




jhoannam said:


> I've spent the last week reading all your trip reports. They are awesome. When is your next trip? I can't wait to read your next trip report. Awesome Pictures.



Well, it's never too late for a ! So glad you found us. And as luck would have it, I'm not done yet, so there's more to come! 



PhiSigKris said:


> Hi! New to Dis & have loved reading your Christmas 2013 DLR trip report! We missed you by 1 day! Your photos are gorgeous!!! Have to ask what lens you shoot with. I take my 30 to the parks, but thinking of getting a zoom. I just love my primes, but would like some versatility. Can't wait to read more!!!



 to you as well! See, if I wait long enough, everyone will eventually get here! 

Thanks for the kind words. Were you a day ahead of us or a day behind us last year? Hopefully you missed all that cold weather.

I shoot 90% of my shots with my Canon 17-55 f/2.8. I LOVE that lens. I love it so much it's a major consideration in whether I would ever swap to a full frame camera.

I do have the 30mm prime that I have used for dark rides, but I love the versatility of a zoom, especially at Disney where it's usually too hard to zoom with your feet.



RachelleBeaney said:


> Thank you  I have passed these tips onto my husband, and don't worry, he's already well onto number one. He had to work at a country fair type things we have here in Australia called the Royal Show recently, and he spend the night hours after he finish strolling the show and taking night shots of rides etc, getting used to the night settings on the camera....Looking forward to catching up on the rest of this report now



I love going out by myself taking photos. I don't get to do that when Katie and I are alone on a trip. But my husband is coming for part of the trip this year, so who knows?




mvf-m11c said:


> Hi Janet. Just got back from my trip last night and it was another fine trip to the DLR. You can follow my DL trip report quick update from Sunday and Monday[post=52287319]here[/post].
> 
> I was able to take over 1500 pictures with the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens and here is my review of this lens. I was mostly impressed with the sharpness of the Sigma lens when I went to f/1.8 aperture for the dark rides like HMH, PotC and AiW. They were quite sharp and didn't have those blurry parts of the bottom of the pictures when I set the ISO so hgh. I didn't even set the ISO at 6400 during any of the dark rides whihc I have done in the past with the other lenses I have used. Even doing long exposure shots at night from the firework shots is nice at f/16. It is built very well where I was very careful of not dropping it. This lens easily outperforms the 35mm f/1.8 lens that I have which is way more sharper. It is a little heavy out of all the lenses that I have used but I am so used to carry heaving lenses in my bag. There were times where the auto focus doesn't focus up correctly but it was only a minor thing.
> 
> I know that you will enjoy using the Sigma lens during your trip. After this trip, I might get it before or after my upcoming trip next month. You really encourage me to try out this lens and I don't even want to return it. So I will now have to look for a good deal online but I don't think that there will be a discount for this lens since it is still new.
> 
> 
> Read your latest updates from the Utah trip and they are very nice. The canyon shots are nice and along with the rafting. I would not do that but it did look very interesting.



Bret,

You are now officially a much more experienced expert on that lens than I am!  I'm going to dig it out this evening for some photos at Katie's birthday party though, so hopefully I'll get some feel for it.

And I'm sorry for whetting your appetite for this lens. I do love spending other people's money on photography gear! 

I agree it's a bit on the heavy side, but I'm also used to carrying some weight in my bag in the parks. My only issue is that I love my 17-55 so much I'm not sure I can leave it behind. And I'm not sure I want to carry both. We'll just have to see.

I did try it out at a couple volleyball games, but we were really too far away for me to get much of a feel for it.

More Utah shots to come. And never say never about something like rafting. I would have said I would never do it. But I really am glad I did.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> The AP Fall Hotel Discount (which I have been saying for a while would be coming -- and I was right!) is apparently out now.  Did you see this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3331019



You were so kind to post that over here Sherry. I know we have talked since then, but I didn't want to miss the chance to thank you again.

I'm patiently (Ok, maybe not TOO patiently) waiting to see if anything changes on the room availability front.



BebopAngel88 said:


> I love all of the park pictures!!! I can't wait till my lil ones are older. Those hikes would not be fun w/ a 3 yr old, LOL.




Oh no...... definitely not fun with a 3 year old. We tried some of it when Katie was 4, and the whines definitely detract from the experience! She's old enough now we left her in the car for a couple of the short hikes. It's definitely more enjoyable when you don't have to worry about someone small doing something dangerous. The national parks really require some respect for the inherent dangers.




practicallyperfect77 said:


> So I started reading your TR a couple months ago and am just now getting caught up.  Your pic are amazing and stunning!  Thanks for posting about your trip to Utah too.  I am typically of the opinion that it really isn't a vacation unless the beach or Disney is involved, but I'm thinking a couple week road trip to explore the western states needs to be in store.



Hi! So glad you joined us!  

Are you considering defecting to the west with us? 

Thanks for the kind words. I felt the same way you did for some time, that it didn't feel like a vacation without Disney involved. I was really not sure how I'd feel about the long trek west this time, without a stop at Disney at the end of that rainbow. But it really was quite wonderful even without Disney involved. Of course, it helped to know we'd be heading there in December. But I do think everyone should make the western trek at least once in their life. Or maybe 5 times! 



petals said:


> If I ever won the lotto I think I would tour America. Looking at your pics and a few other trip reports where people visited other places that aren't Disney it all looks so interesting.



I used to think people who sold everything and bought an RV to tour the country were nuts. Now I get it. Couldn't actually live like that.... but I do get it.



amandaw said:


> What gorgeous scenery you were able to photograph!  Just WOW!
> 
> And y'all are quite adventurous going on the raft in the river, especially given how cold it was.  I would've definitely been sitting that one out.



You'd be amazed at just how UNADVENTUROUS (is that a word?) I am. You'd also be amazed at what you'll do for your kids. And I mostly did it because Timmy wanted to go. 



MEK said:


> I apologize for getting so far behind, but I think I am caught up now and have really enjoyed all your pictures from your drive out west.  That scenery is just so spectacular!  There is another DISer who is also writing about some of the same amazing parks!  I could view those pictures all day.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more!



LOL, you're apologizing for getting behind? To the queen of the ever-behind trip report? 

Not to worry. We're all here now. Ready to go again?


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 6th, 2014: Back to Arches*

We went back into Arches the next morning. I thought the lighting would be better than the evening before. Anything that was in shadows should now be well illuminated. 

After a night of rest, I decided I wanted to hike the same 2 trails we had done the day before. Both provided some great views, but in less than optimal lighting.



IMG_6959 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6977 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6987 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6992 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7007 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7016 by mom2rtk, on Flickr






Unfortunately we didn't get out as early as I wanted, so when we got to the end of the trail to see Delicate Arch, I was still a little disappointed. I probably needed to be there a couple hours earlier. Still, it was a sight worth seeing again, so no loss there.



IMG_7042 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7044 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7066 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7088 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7098 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We found another couple on the trail willing to swap cameras and take photos along the way:



IMG_7110 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

One of the best parts of visiting the national parks is just watching the kids explore and find interesting things to point out along the way.



IMG_7114 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

A panoramic shot on the waterproof camera:



P1000267 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

After the trail at Delicate Arch, we got back in the car and headed back to Devil's Garden. We found out on our way to the park that day we were quite fortunate to even get out there again today. Later that day the trailhead was closing for a while. I think they were repaving the lot or something.

I was SO glad we decided to make the trek back out to landscape Arch again. The difference between seeing it in shadows the night before, and seeing it illuminated by the sunlight...... was worth every extra step.

The trails were fairly busy that morning.



IMG_7130 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

A friend along the trail:



IMG_7146 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I was so excited when Landscape Arch came into view, I immediately stopped for photos:



IMG_7151 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I had no idea how close we could get, so we kept moving closer to see if there was an even better view:



IMG_7155 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

The payoff was getting close enough to see that brilliant blue sky between the arch and the background.



IMG_7177 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Landscape Arch by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7186 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7191 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 6th, 2014 Continued:*

Some more shots around Arches:



IMG_7123 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7216 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_7226 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7232 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7245 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7250 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7255 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7262 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7266 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7271 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7282 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




P1000289 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000292 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## carissa1970

Those are absolutely gorgeous photos.  I need to go there!


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 6th 2014: Heading to Zion:*



We left Arches that afternoon and headed toward Zion National Park. We were staying right outside the gates to the park in Springdale that night. I don't remember how far it was. It really doesn't matter in that part of the country. There's typically so much to see along the way that the drive is always part of the attraction.

Not far out of Moab we hit one of my favorite places in the Southwest, the San Rafael Swell. I'm not really sure why it's one of my favorite places. It's not a national park. It's not a national monument. It's not even a state park. I just remember driving through that area for the first time in 2005 and having it sneak up on us out of nowhere. I commented to Drew that anywhere else in the country it would be a national park. Then when we stopped that night at a hotel along the way, we found literature on the San Rafael Swell that started off by saying "Anywhere else in the country, this would be a national park."  I had it the nail on the head. It's just a stunning drive, and seemingly comes out of nowhere.

This is the front edge of the San Rafael Reef:



San Rafael Reef by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Fortunately I also had a panoramic camera for opportunities just like this:



P1000295 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

More of the swell along the interstate:



IMG_7310 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7314 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We got to the Zion area late afternoon. Since we came in on the north side, we were in the Kolob Canyon area. I'm not sure why, but we have never even seen that area. It wasn't amazing. But it was interesting, and I loved that we were practically the only people there.



Kolob Canyon - Zion National Park by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7354 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7360 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7378 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000305 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000322 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We stayed in Springdale right outside the entrance to Zion that night. We just caught a small glimpse on our way into town.




IMG_7412 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Bret,
> 
> You are now officially a much more experienced expert on that lens than I am!  I'm going to dig it out this evening for some photos at Katie's birthday party though, so hopefully I'll get some feel for it.
> 
> And I'm sorry for whetting your appetite for this lens. I do love spending other people's money on photography gear!
> 
> I agree it's a bit on the heavy side, but I'm also used to carrying some weight in my bag in the parks. My only issue is that I love my 17-55 so much I'm not sure I can leave it behind. And I'm not sure I want to carry both. We'll just have to see.
> 
> I did try it out at a couple volleyball games, but we were really too far away for me to get much of a feel for it.
> 
> More Utah shots to come. And never say never about something like rafting. I would have said I would never do it. But I really am glad I did.



I just read online at all these different websites (including Tom Bricker website) and talk to my local camera shop about the Sigma lens and they said that this is a great lens to use at the Disney parks. That will be a nice to use it during Katie's birthday party and get a feel for it before your trip.

No problem. After reading that you bought it and from reading it online, it would be nice to try it out and it turned out even better than I thought.

It is heavy but we are so used to carrying a lot of different stuff in our bags so the weight won't be an issue. I can understand that you do enjoy using the 17-55 lens and you don't want to leave it.  I had to leave my Tamron lens behind when I was using the Sigma lens since I didn't have room to carry it in my bag. 


Those are very nice shots at Arches National Park and Zion National Park.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful colours of Arches and Zion.  I'm looking forward to seeing your shots inside Zion.

I would love a re-do of the Grand Circle at some stage.  Its such pretty countryside; but then there are so many other gorgeous NP in America to go-see.  So much to see; so little time.....so little money.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> I just read online at all these different websites (including Tom Bricker website) and talk to my local camera shop about the Sigma lens and they said that this is a great lens to use at the Disney parks. That will be a nice to use it during Katie's birthday party and get a feel for it before your trip.
> 
> No problem. After reading that you bought it and from reading it online, it would be nice to try it out and it turned out even better than I thought.
> 
> It is heavy but we are so used to carrying a lot of different stuff in our bags so the weight won't be an issue. I can understand that you do enjoy using the 17-55 lens and you don't want to leave it.  I had to leave my Tamron lens behind when I was using the Sigma lens since I didn't have room to carry it in my bag.
> 
> 
> Those are very nice shots at Arches National Park and Zion National Park.




Thanks Bret.

I really tried out the new lens last night. And so far I have mixed feelings. Not sure if I have a bad copy, or if it's just a bad match for me. But it seemed to miss focus several times. And some of the shots look up close look like I have some camera movement, even with shutter speeds that shouldn't have that problem. 

I need to step outside with it today and find some more things to shoot and see what I think.

I have a hunch the problem might be specific to me, as I have fairly unsteady hands, and the lens does not have IS. 

Hmmmmm........ not sure what I'm thinking at this point.




PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful colours of Arches and Zion.  I'm looking forward to seeing your shots inside Zion.
> 
> I would love a re-do of the Grand Circle at some stage.  Its such pretty countryside; but then there are so many other gorgeous NP in America to go-see.  So much to see; so little time.....so little money.



Thanks PiO! Zion coming up in the next post. We really didn't do it justice on this trip though. It's such a hard park to capture photographically. My favorite opportunity was on our trip in 07 when we hiked up to a good overlook. Of course, that was the year my DSLR had died and all I had with me was a tiny point and shoot. Sigh. Unfortunately no time for a Zion hike this time, so I had to settle for some quick shots along the drive through.

I did enjoy this trip through more than our prior trips though since this was my first trip through with an UWA lens and a panoramic camera.


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 7th, 2014: Zion*


I wanted to make an early start, but when you're on the road staying at a different hotel every night, everything has to work for everyone in the group. And our group included 2 teenagers. I think we were out by 9 or 9:30 but that time of year in the southwest, the great light is already gone. Still, we moved ahead and I made the best of it.

I have always struggled with finding the quintessential park photo for Zion. The park is about its grandeur, and that's hard to get in one photo. Still, I had seen shots since our last trip of "The Watchman" with the Virgin River leading up to it. So much of the great stuff at Zion requires a hike, and we had no time for that today so we had to settle for what was easy. I really had to chuckle at how easy it was to find the shot of "The Watchman" I was after. Turns out it's a better sunset shot than early morning shot, but it was still quite beautiful. We were able to park the car and just walk down below the bridge to get a great view. I'm not sure how I missed it on so many other trips.



IMG_7434 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7500 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

A couple more shots in the area near the entrance of the park:



IMG_7465 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7550 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And on into the park:



IMG_7592 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Zion National Park Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7598 by 
	
IMG_7601 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7607 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7611 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Zion National Park Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7643 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7646 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7666 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

When we stopped in the Checkerboard Mesa area for the above shot, I noticed a lot of people pointing off in the distance. It took a bit for me to see what they had noticed, but with the help of a telephoto lens I finally saw. Perched there on the side of that rock, was a group of big horn sheep. We watched for a while, while I tried repeatedly to get a clear shot at 300mm with a handheld camera.

This was 300mm cropped down to about 25% of its original size.



IMG_7675 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

After a quick stop at a local rock shop, we headed on out toward our next destination..... Bryce Canyon.



IMG_7743 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret.
> 
> I really tried out the new lens last night. And so far I have mixed feelings. Not sure if I have a bad copy, or if it's just a bad match for me. But it seemed to miss focus several times. And some of the shots look up close look like I have some camera movement, even with shutter speeds that shouldn't have that problem.
> 
> I need to step outside with it today and find some more things to shoot and see what I think.
> 
> I have a hunch the problem might be specific to me, as I have fairly unsteady hands, and the lens does not have IS.
> 
> Hmmmmm........ not sure what I'm thinking at this point.



Just as you pointed out on the lens that there are times where I focus it one point and when I tried to take another different shot and it is out of focus. I thought it was me at first as well when I kept bumping the focus ring but when I tried not to touch it there were times where it wasn't focus all the way even when I set it to manual mode. But when it is steady the quality of the pictures are very nice. I might have to use a lens ring to hold the focus ring so the pictures won't be blurry.

You took amazing pictures at Zion. The one with the Big Horn sheep where you cropped it is very nice even at 300mm.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret.
> 
> I really tried out the new lens last night. And so far I have *mixed feelings*. Not sure if I have a bad copy, or if it's just a bad match for me. But it seemed to miss focus several times. And some of the shots look up close look like I have some camera movement, even with shutter speeds that shouldn't have that problem.
> 
> I need to step outside with it today and find some more things to shoot and see what I think.
> 
> I have a hunch the problem might be specific to me, as I have fairly unsteady hands, and the lens does not have IS.
> 
> Hmmmmm........ not sure what I'm thinking at this point.



I've taken mine out for a test drive out to the local tulip fields.  For daytime shooting and the subject matter, I definitely prefer the 17 - 55.   To be fair, in the daytime, I would rarely head down towards f/2.8 much less f/1.8 anyway.  

I came to the conclusion that this lens needed to be tested in dark conditions - rides and at night.  I'm happy to hold off on making early judgements until after a little Disney shooting.  If I find time, I might try some city night time shooting but I don't know if there is time.   






mom2rtk said:


> Thanks PiO! Zion coming up in the next post. We really didn't do it justice on this trip though. It's such a hard park to capture photographically. My favorite opportunity was on our trip in 07 when we hiked up to a good overlook. Of course, that was the year my DSLR had died and all I had with me was a tiny point and shoot. Sigh. Unfortunately no time for a Zion hike this time, so I had to settle for some quick shots along the drive through.
> 
> I did enjoy this trip through more than our prior trips though since this was my first trip through with an UWA lens and a panoramic camera.



Your Zion shots are great.  I love this park and would love a re-do at some stage.  But until then, thanks for sharing your shots.


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> *
> 
> 
> P1000289 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> P1000292 by mom2rtk, on Flickr*


*

These two are pretty amazing!  You did a great job on the panos!*


----------



## mom2rtk

carissa1970 said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous photos.  I need to go there!




Sorry I missed your post last night as I was doing another update. Thank you for the kind words. I highly recommend that everyone get there at least once in their life. It's just one amazing sight after another.



mvf-m11c said:


> Just as you pointed out on the lens that there are times where I focus it one point and when I tried to take another different shot and it is out of focus. I thought it was me at first as well when I kept bumping the focus ring but when I tried not to touch it there were times where it wasn't focus all the way even when I set it to manual mode. But when it is steady the quality of the pictures are very nice. I might have to use a lens ring to hold the focus ring so the pictures won't be blurry.
> 
> You took amazing pictures at Zion. The one with the Big Horn sheep where you cropped it is very nice even at 300mm.



Thanks Bret. The big horn sheep were a fun sighting. They were so small though that I probably would have never seen them if the other people hadn't pointed them out.

I really did feel like the lens totally missed focus too many times. I didn't get back out to try it some more today, but I did email B & H where I bought it. They allow returns within 30 days, but I'm a couple weeks past that point. I was really surprised but happy to hear back from them already. They sent me a return authorization. I need to look closer to see if it's to exchange it or refund it. I'm not sure I know what I even would want if I had a choice. I think I'd like to try another copy of it. I just know I won't be happy with what I've seen so far out of it. I sure saw the potential of what it offers, so I'm probably not ready to give up on it yet. The bokeh potential was outstanding.

Seriously though, if anyone is considering a photography related purchase, B & H is the way to go. They're going above and beyond for me.

Last night I was thinking my issues were about the lens not having IS. But then I thought about it some more. My Tokina 11-16 doesn't have IS and I get consistently sharp photos. My Sigma 30mm does not have IS but I get consistently sharp photos. There has to be more to it than that.

If I exchange and have the same experience, I'll probably send it to Sigma for calibration. I have to say the experience I had with them on a couple other lenses was outstanding. The down side is that I had to send the body in with the lens, but it was worth it.



PrincessInOz said:


> I've taken mine out for a test drive out to the local tulip fields.  For daytime shooting and the subject matter, I definitely prefer the 17 - 55.   To be fair, in the daytime, I would rarely head down towards f/2.8 much less f/1.8 anyway.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that this lens needed to be tested in dark conditions - rides and at night.  I'm happy to hold off on making early judgements until after a little Disney shooting.  If I find time, I might try some city night time shooting but I don't know if there is time.
> 
> 
> Your Zion shots are great.  I love this park and would love a re-do at some stage.  But until then, thanks for sharing your shots.



Do keep me posted on how your lens works out as you test it more. I really hope to find more to shoot before our Disney trip so I can send it in for calibration if needed before hand. I bought that lens with visions in my head of better evening Christmas parade shots. I would be quite sad if I came home with a bunch of poorly focused shots.

I'm really half tempted just to return the dang thing for a refund and save for a 6D so I can crank the ISO way up instead.

And I hope you get your very own Zion one day soon!



KCmike said:


> These two are pretty amazing!  You did a great job on the panos!



Thanks Mike! The panoramic setting really came with quite a learning curve. I didn't master it, but came home with a shot or two from each park I was happy with. I soaked a lot of time into shooting panos. It takes a lot longer than just shooting with a traditional camera. So I found myself using more and more of my time trying to get those right. It was hard judging where to start and time it just right so the landscape would be centered. And it took some experience learning which landscapes would make the best panos.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I had been reading along with your TR but don't think I ever found time to comment! 

Now I'm all caught back up finally!  I love reading your TRs within a TR. I enjoy seeing your non-Disney photography too. 

I have the same cosmic Mickey shirt Katie is wearing in some of your most recent updates.  

Can't wait to read more.


----------



## YodasMom

Janet, your photos of both Arches and Zion are just amazing!  With all the trips out west to all the National Parks, I don't know how I missed Arches, but I've never been there.  Need to get there soon.  It's been a long time since I've been to Zion but it was my favorite of the Utah parks and I remember the magnificent, giant red rock formations along with the lush foliage.

You panoramic shots are wonderful!  Did you take those with the waterproof camera?  They certainly are sharp!

Looks like you had a fabulous trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret. The big horn sheep were a fun sighting. They were so small though that I probably would have never seen them if the other people hadn't pointed them out.
> 
> I really did feel like the lens totally missed focus too many times. I didn't get back out to try it some more today, but I did email B & H where I bought it. They allow returns within 30 days, but I'm a couple weeks past that point. I was really surprised but happy to hear back from them already. They sent me a return authorization. I need to look closer to see if it's to exchange it or refund it. I'm not sure I know what I even would want if I had a choice. I think I'd like to try another copy of it. I just know I won't be happy with what I've seen so far out of it. I sure saw the potential of what it offers, so I'm probably not ready to give up on it yet. The bokeh potential was outstanding.
> 
> Seriously though, if anyone is considering a photography related purchase, B & H is the way to go. They're going above and beyond for me.
> 
> Last night I was thinking my issues were about the lens not having IS. But then I thought about it some more. My Tokina 11-16 doesn't have IS and I get consistently sharp photos. My Sigma 30mm does not have IS but I get consistently sharp photos. There has to be more to it than that.
> 
> If I exchange and have the same experience, I'll probably send it to Sigma for calibration. I have to say the experience I had with them on a couple other lenses was outstanding. The down side is that I had to send the body in with the lens, but it was worth it.



That is what I have heard from other users of the Sigma lens that it is not focusing really well and there were times where the pictures were blurry. It is the world's first constant lens with an aperture of f/1.8. I thought when I got blurry pictures and sometimes it didn't focus correctly, I thought it was the lens since it was a rental. But after you saying about it with your lens that it can be a problem. 

B&H is where I do my shopping on the accessories. I haven't bought a lens but the customer service is really good.

Are you talking about Internal Focusing (IS)? I did read that the Sigma 18-35 doesn't have the IS where it has the IF. My Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 is the DX-II model which has the IS. 

I see. It does make sense to send the lens and camera body to Sigma for calibration.


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 7th, 2014: On to Bryce*

OK, so I know we covered a lot of ground very quickly on this trip. Ideally it would have been nice to stay another night and do some hiking in Zion, maybe catch sunrise. But given the time we had to work with, I was ok with how it all went.

After our drive through Zion, we headed on to our next destination, an old family friend.... Bryce. We had stayed at Bryce before, just yards from the rim in a cabin. We loved it, but didn't have time to stay there again. We had that afternoon to do what we had not done before..... hike down into the canyon for the first time. Katie had been too young to do this before, so this would be a new first for us.

I had almost forgotten this adorable little area near Bryce called "Red Canyon". It's part of the Dixie National Forest. And if it didn't inspire Walt to create Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, I don't know what did.



IMG_7744 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7752 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7761 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Red Canyon Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Thankfully it didn't take long to get to Bryce. I had actually been back and forth on going on the hike myself. I love photographing the great outdoors. But I'm not one who works out and can just jump in and do whatever!  Honestly, I thought I had gone above and beyond with all the hiking at Arches the day before. And my legs were SCREAMING at me to take it easy this day.  Mostly, I was concerned about going on a long hike in the mid-day heat and sun. And it had not escaped my attention that you do the easy part of the hike first..... the down part. And that the going back UP part was at the end. I totally envisioned myself getting to the bottom and not being able to get back out! 

Regardless, we were THERE. That was the hard part, right? And we were lucky enough to have overcast skies that afternoon. That helped immensely to keep the heat down a bit. So we sunscreened up and I loaded up my bag with heavy camera lenses........ and off we went.




IMG_7773 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7787 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Bryce Canyon - Sunrise Point by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7797 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7800 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7807 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Check out the roots on this tree growing in the rock!



IMG_7816 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7818 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

More tree roots in the foreground!



IMG_7821 by mom2rtk[/

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nHvtGw]
	
Bryce Canyon Wildflowers by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7842 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7846 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7858 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7866 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7872 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7889 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7908 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000348 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Bryce Canyon Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7924 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I survived the hike only because it stayed overcast all afternoon. Actually I survived it by taking my time and stopping for photographs so often along the way. I knew it would drive everyone else nuts, so I sent them on ahead on the trail. When they got to the bottom, they came back up and met me on the way. That said, I did make it most of the way down. Thankfully, they took the hike back out much slower, and part way in I finally took Timmy up on his offer to carry my backpack loaded with lenses (It might as well have been loaded with rocks!)

Back up near the top again. We made it!



IMG_7973 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

lvcourtneyy said:


> I had been reading along with your TR but don't think I ever found time to comment!
> 
> Now I'm all caught back up finally!  I love reading your TRs within a TR. I enjoy seeing your non-Disney photography too.
> 
> I have the same cosmic Mickey shirt Katie is wearing in some of your most recent updates.
> 
> Can't wait to read more.



Hey Courtney!  So glad you popped out of lurkerdom! 

Sounds like you have good taste in shirts! 



YodasMom said:


> Janet, your photos of both Arches and Zion are just amazing!  With all the trips out west to all the National Parks, I don't know how I missed Arches, but I've never been there.  Need to get there soon.  It's been a long time since I've been to Zion but it was my favorite of the Utah parks and I remember the magnificent, giant red rock formations along with the lush foliage.
> 
> You panoramic shots are wonderful!  Did you take those with the waterproof camera?  They certainly are sharp!
> 
> Looks like you had a fabulous trip!



Thanks Karen! I can't believe you have missed Arches. It definitely needs to be on your "to do" list next time you head to the southwest.

I did take the panoramic shots with the waterproof camera. I was sort of back and forth on buying it just for the water shots, as I'm not sure when I'll need that again. But when I saw it had the panoramic mode, I was all in. I took one shot when it arrived and I was quite smitten with it. 




mvf-m11c said:


> That is what I have heard from other users of the Sigma lens that it is not focusing really well and there were times where the pictures were blurry. It is the world's first constant lens with an aperture of f/1.8. I thought when I got blurry pictures and sometimes it didn't focus correctly, I thought it was the lens since it was a rental. But after you saying about it with your lens that it can be a problem.
> 
> B&H is where I do my shopping on the accessories. I haven't bought a lens but the customer service is really good.
> 
> Are you talking about Internal Focusing (IS)? I did read that the Sigma 18-35 doesn't have the IS where it has the IF. My Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 is the DX-II model which has the IS.
> 
> I see. It does make sense to send the lens and camera body to Sigma for calibration.





I'm talking about Image Stabilization. It counteracts camera shake, like from my unsteady hands. I wasn't aware Tokina had added IS to that lens. Mine does not have it. Not that it matters. For whatever reason, I don't have trouble with camera shake on that lens. I've actually owned 2 copies of that lens and both were incredibly sharp.

I'm really torn about the 18-35. I love what I see that it is capable of. But I just won't put up with having that many shots out of focus. I guess I need to decide quick as I get ready to send this one back.


----------



## missangelalexis

As usual, great pictures. Love the shots at Zion!


----------



## KCmike

Truly amazing shots of Bryce Canyon.  This is something I would love to see in person.  How far off the road did you have to hike to see Bryce Canyon?  I'm not talking about going down to the bottom but just looking over it.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Truly amazing shots of Bryce Canyon.  This is something I would love to see in person.  How far off the road did you have to hike to see Bryce Canyon?  I'm not talking about going down to the bottom but just looking over it.



Thanks Mike. It's really not hard to get an amazing shot of Bryce. It's an awesome sight.

The canyon is easily accessible by car. Lots of view points at different spots around the rim. Some are close to a trail head as well. we just parked, and walked right up to the edge and hiked on down. But our first time through a few years ago, we did no hikes, just drove around to the various viewpoints looking down in.


----------



## PHXscuba

Great photos. I haven't been there since I was your daughter's age, but it hasn't changed much!  Worth the hike for some of those views for sure.

PHXscuba


----------



## mom2rtk

PHXscuba said:


> Great photos. I haven't been there since I was your daughter's age, but it hasn't changed much!  Worth the hike for some of those views for sure.
> 
> PHXscuba



LOL. You have time to get back. It's not going anywhere for a few million years!  Definitely worth the hike. I wish we had scenery like that closer to home. I might actually be in shape if we did!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely pictures of the HooDoos.

The last time I was there, it was December and we were lucky - we got in a day or so after snow had fallen.   DH was the photographer in those days and it was all on film.  It looked beautiful with that dusting of white on the top.  But it meant that we couldn't walk anywhere because we didn't have snow shoes with us.

You did well with the waterproof camera.  The panorama shots are fantastic.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> I'm talking about Image Stabilization. It counteracts camera shake, like from my unsteady hands. I wasn't aware Tokina had added IS to that lens. Mine does not have it. Not that it matters. For whatever reason, I don't have trouble with camera shake on that lens. I've actually owned 2 copies of that lens and both were incredibly sharp.
> 
> I'm really torn about the 18-35. I love what I see that it is capable of. But I just won't put up with having that many shots out of focus. I guess I need to decide quick as I get ready to send this one back.



After reading your post and I put Internal Focusing, I meant to say Image Stabilization. The DX-II has the IS where the original one has it I believe. That's why I bought the DX-II over the DX model. I do have problems times when my hands are shaking when I am taking pictures. 


Very nice pictures from Bryce Canyon National Park.


----------



## MEK

Waking up to a little DISing and catching up on your pictures is an awesome way to start the day.  

My husband has been wanting to go out west and see those national parks for the longest time.  Your pictures have me more convinced then ever that we must do it.  By then I would hope to have a camera upgrade and I can see where I would just take hundreds of photos.  

I recently learned that when you are 62 you can buy a lifetime pass to the national parks for $10.  That's an amazing deal for people who are still active and can do that kind of hiking.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely pictures of the HooDoos.
> 
> The last time I was there, it was December and we were lucky - we got in a day or so after snow had fallen.   DH was the photographer in those days and it was all on film.  It looked beautiful with that dusting of white on the top.  But it meant that we couldn't walk anywhere because we didn't have snow shoes with us.
> 
> You did well with the waterproof camera.  The panorama shots are fantastic.



I have seen shots in the area with snow and I want to do that myself one day. It's just too hard for us to do a road trip that time of year these days. I want to see Delicate Arch with a dusting of snow. But I'll probably pass on that because I'm pretty sure I don't want to make that hike with any snow on the ground.

I really did enjoy the new toy for this trip.  I was happy with the shots I got. It does have a learning curve though. Look again at that panoramic of Bryce. I just noticed the distortion in the middle of that one. Oops! 



mvf-m11c said:


> After reading your post and I put Internal Focusing, I meant to say Image Stabilization. The DX-II has the IS where the original one has it I believe. That's why I bought the DX-II over the DX model. I do have problems times when my hands are shaking when I am taking pictures.
> 
> 
> Very nice pictures from Bryce Canyon National Park.



Oddly enough, not having IS on that Tokina lens has not been a problem for me. I suppose that's because it's sharp enough to shoot wide open in low light. Otherwise, I really only use it outdoors for landscapes.



MEK said:


> Waking up to a little DISing and catching up on your pictures is an awesome way to start the day.
> 
> My husband has been wanting to go out west and see those national parks for the longest time.  Your pictures have me more convinced then ever that we must do it.  By then I would hope to have a camera upgrade and I can see where I would just take hundreds of photos.
> 
> I recently learned that when you are 62 you can buy a lifetime pass to the national parks for $10.  That's an amazing deal for people who are still active and can do that kind of hiking.



Thanks MEK! The lifetime pass would indeed be a bargain. Although I really don't have a problem with the fees we paid to get into the parks. It's a bargain compared to so many other things. 

And if you are ever going to upgrade a camera, doing it in time for a trip out west is definitely the time to do it!


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 7th, 2014: Let's throw in one more park........*

Our goal was to make it back to Moab again that night. We had a choice of taking the highway or taking a slower route through Capitol Reef National Park. It must have gotten a promotion since our last time through, as I swear it was only a National Monument, and not a National Park. Capitol Reef had been on our itinerary a couple times on previous trips, but got scratched each time at the last minute. So I voted for the slower drive. I'm glad we did it. It wasn't the most amazing park Utah has to offer. But there's some pretty stiff competition in that state. It was definitely worth the extra time to drive through. We did get attacked by a swarm of buys though when we got out at Goosenecks Overlook. Note to self: Next time pack the bug spray.


With Katie playing volleyball for the first time this summer, Wilson showed up in several photos across the country this time:




IMG_8001 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8007 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8014 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8021 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Not a bad view in the rearview mirror:




IMG_8025 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8029 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8035 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

The view of Goosenecks was disappointing. It looks like there's hardly any water down there at all. Thankfully it wasn't a long hike to get there:




IMG_8041 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8056 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8060 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8064 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8070 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8071 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_8078 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Capitol Reef Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I have looked at more photos of this park online since we got home. It's obvious to me that we missed a lot. And I feel like I didn't really capture the essence of the park. But there really wasn't time for that even if I had done my research and knew where to go. Still, it was a good sampling and I bet we'll be back one day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think that area of Utah really deserves at least a month in order to do each national park justice.

At least you stopped for a walk in Capitol Reef this time.  Looks great.

Did Wilson go walkabouts as well?


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> I think that area of Utah really deserves at least a month in order to do each national park justice.
> 
> At least you stopped for a walk in Capitol Reef this time.  Looks great.
> 
> Did Wilson go walkabouts as well?



Yeah, I could totally spend a month there. But I'll take it in smaller doses if that's all we have. I think a lot of people just go to the Grand Canyon and call it done. Honestly, the Grand Canyon is cool, and something everyone should see. But it's quite a ways down on my list of favorite National Parks.

Wilson was not allowed out for walkabouts. He didn't know how to behave himself. The few times he got out to pose for photos at a park entrance he kept getting off the path, rolling into the road, you get the picture. Having him out near a cliff just would have been a very bad thing.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Just catching up! Stunning pictures as always. 

I can't wait to get out there and do a trip like that one day. That would have to be a pretty big trip for us and I think I will wait a few years until the kids are older.


----------



## mom2rtk

ArwenMarie said:


> Just catching up! Stunning pictures as always.
> 
> I can't wait to get out there and do a trip like that one day. That would have to be a pretty big trip for us and I think I will wait a few years until the kids are older.



Thanks! It really does pay to wait for this trip, especially if you think you might just get to do it once. They do need to be old enough that you can enjoy the area without worrying that they'll run off ahead and go off a cliff or something.


----------



## MotoWifey185

Hello! I am joining in pretty late. I just started reading on Monday and have really been enjoying your report! You and your dd look like you had an amazing time. There is too much to comment on, but looking at all of the pictures make me think I need to get a new camera haha, they are great! Looking forward to catching up more.


----------



## mom2rtk

MotoWifey185 said:


> Hello! I am joining in pretty late. I just started reading on Monday and have really been enjoying your report! You and your dd look like you had an amazing time. There is too much to comment on, but looking at all of the pictures make me think I need to get a new camera haha, they are great! Looking forward to catching up more.



Thanks so much and 

You found us just in time!


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 8, 2014: Canyonlands*

I probably should have done more research on Canyonlands. But honestly, we have a pretty good track record of just showing up at any national park in Utah and being adequately wowed. There are 3 districts in Canyonlands. 2 are fairly accessible by car. We had seen Island in the Sky in 2010. So it made sense to start with the Needles District this time. It was a long way out, and a long way back. And honestly, it wasn't that interesting, so not worth the time. But live and learn. 




IMG_8125 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8109 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8139 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8145 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8149 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8156 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8162 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8176 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



We decided to head back north and go try the Island in the Sky District again. We stopped in Moab on our way through for a chance to walk out across the foot bridge across the Colorado.



Moab Foot Bridge Over the Colorado by mom2rtk, on Flickr



P1000397 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I'm so glad we decided to try Island in the Sky again. We must have missed parts of it on our prior trip, because I definitely remember some parts and am quite sure we saw new things as well. My favorite view of the entire trip was in this area, and I know we missed it in 2010. My favorite sight was the Shafer Overlook. It was an amazing view with great access by car. Just pull over, step out and take tons of awesome photos. 



IMG_8212 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8216 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

This was the best view.....walk up, look over the edge and watch the cars heading into the canyon via Shafer Trail. You can barely see it here, but there are actually cars on this trail. The second shot gives a better view, but farther down, they were so tiny it's hard to tell they are there. If ever there was a place to have an ultra wide angle lens for your camera..... this is it.



Shafer Canyon Overlook - Canyonlands by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8227 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Shafer Canyon Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8231 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8257 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

I also enjoyed visiting Mesa Arch again., although I did not enjoy hearing one woman in the area talk about maybe climbing out on top. I guess in the end I should just be grateful she blocked my shot for an extended period of time just sitting there. It is crazy windy up there, and the opposite side of that arch is sheer dropoff.



Mesa Arch Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Mesa Arch by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8289 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8295 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8319 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Cactus Flower Near Mesa Arch by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8339 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessInOz

Gorgeous!

That picture with the Shafer Trail switchbacks at Canyonlands overlook is stunning!  As is the pictures of Mesa Arch.  I can't imagine wanting to climb it.

I think I see Wilson.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> That picture with the Shafer Trail switchbacks at Canyonlands overlook is stunning!  As is the pictures of Mesa Arch.  I can't imagine wanting to climb it.
> 
> I think I see Wilson.



Shafer Trail was amazing. I tried hard not to change lenses too much out in the dry windy parks, but I knew I had to go wide angle on that one. It was so much fun to sit and watch the tiny car wind their way down. We saw one that just stopped on the trail for a while, and we were trying to imagine the conversation going on, assuming they had changed their minds and were afraid to continue on. I would love to do that drive one day but doubt I'd have the guts. And I'd need a different car. 

I was aghast to find someone contemplating climbing out on the arch. I could barely stand up near it because of the wind. Then when we got home and I started looking around online, I found several photos of people actually standing up there.   I really HATE being around people in the parks doing stupid stuff. It just adds unnecessary stress. On our first trip to the Grand Canyon some small kid was climbing the old metal railing at one of the viewing spots. I wanted to grab him and set him down far away from the edge, but figured I'd mess up and make him fall, so I just had to walk away.

And yeah, Wilson had to get out and work off a little steam again before we got near any cliffs.


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 8th, 2014: Canyonlands Continued*

Our next stop was the Grand View Point Overlook. It's the view I really thin of when I think "Canyonlands". Then we worked our way toward the front of the park stopping at the viewpoints on the other side of the road.




IMG_8390 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Canyonlands Desolation by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8451 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8453 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8509 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8521 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8577 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Canyonlands Panoramic by mom2rtk, on Flickr

When we got back to Moab, we dropped Timmy and Katie back off at the hotel. The NBA finals were on again that night and Timmy had been a good sport about missing so much of it already. We had not yet gotten a chance at photos around Balanced rock and I wanted to give that a try. It was the PERFECT time of day to visit, with golden late day light shining on the area. I also got lucky and had some interesting gray clouds move into the area without actually raining on us. We also visited the Windows section right as the sun was setting. The lighting was gorgeous and I'm glad we had made that one last trek into the park.




Storm Clouds Over Balanced Rock by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Moon Over Balanced Rock by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Up closer to the Balanced Rock area, I got frustrated with my shadow interfering with my shot, so I just decided to go with it. This is MY idea of a selfie:



Balanced Rock Selfie by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8689 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8692 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8721 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And soon, someone flipped a switch and the gorgeous light went out.



IMG_8741 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Somewhere along the way that day my legs started itching like crazy. I won't burden you all with a photo of the result, but it was pretty bad. I really thought it was the bugs at Capitol Reef the day before, but I'm not sure why they would only go after my legs. I am now more convinced it was likely some plants I climbed through on the side of the road in the Needles District looking for the perfect shot. See, we really should have passed on Needles.


----------



## mom2rtk

*June 9-10, 2014: Heading Home*

This really is the worst day of the trip....... knowing we have all that ground to cover, but not really having time to break it up and enjoy the trip back. Katie had a volleyball game the next night, so not much time to spare. So the goal was to get up early and hit the road. Timmy and Katie aren't hard to get up when they know they can just climb in the car and sleep some more.

But then we hit a hiccup. I walked past the front desk for something and saw this video monitor on the way out. It showed something called "Dead Horse Point". I was mesmerized. We had been to Horseshoe Bend in Page, AZ in 2010 and it was an amazing sight. This looked similar. I knew we didn't have time for any detours, but couldn't resist having Timmy look it up on his phone on our way out of Moab. We even took the turn out of Moab while he was reading the information to us. Turns out we had been very close the day before as it was near Canyonlands. Who knew? Well, apparently we didn't. It would be about a half hour out there, and we had no idea if there was a long hike once we arrived. And Wilson was hoping to get back for his game the next night........

But I know how to U-turn........ and I wasn't ready to be done. So off we went.

I still like Horseshoe Bend more, but this was definitely worth the detour:



IMG_8795 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Dead Horse Point by mom2rtk, on Flickr

With that one last wonder in the books, we headed east.

We did stop near the top of the Rockies for a summer snow sighting but mostly just drove all day. We stopped that night in Colby, Kansas and went the rest of the way the next day. It really seemed fitting when storm clouds rolled in the next day and it rained most of the way home.




IMG_8814 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8817 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8819 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Kansas Thunderstorm by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

You definitely saved the best for the last in my personal opinion.  The one shot of the cars going down on the switchbacks which look like dirt roads into a vast canyon would have me white knuckling it!!

Just an amazing set of images Janet.  How long were you gone in total?

I'm trying to talk the entire family into a Route 66/Westward HO, Disneyland 60th Anniversary road trip next summer.  I feel like mine might go something like National Lampoons Vacation though.  

We're 61 days from a WDW Christmas.  Our first time!  I'm a little sick about magic bands as I haven't read nearly enough about this whole ordeal. Crazy week for our family as well as my oldest daughter travels to study abroad in Italy and my son plays in his first concert for the Kansas City Youth Symphony. 

Did you get back for the volleyball game?  How's your son doing at College?


----------



## YodasMom

Wow, Janet!!!  Just one amazing shot after another!!!  Thanks so much for sharing all of those photos!!!  So glad you were able to take that trip!  

Do you have another National Park trip planned for next summer?


----------



## PrincessInOz

You did well with that detour to Dead Horse Point.  If I'm in the area, I'll have to remember to go seek it out.  But I'm with you....I prefer Horseshoe Bend as well.
There was another entrenched meander along the Verde Canyon.  We saw it from the Verde Canyon train but again it wasn't as spectacular as Horseshoe.  The river cut was not as deep but it was still interesting to see the formation.  Maybe if you decide to go to Sedona you can add that train ride to your list.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> You definitely saved the best for the last in my personal opinion.  The one shot of the cars going down on the switchbacks which look like dirt roads into a vast canyon would have me white knuckling it!!
> 
> Just an amazing set of images Janet.  How long were you gone in total?
> 
> I'm trying to talk the entire family into a Route 66/Westward HO, Disneyland 60th Anniversary road trip next summer.  I feel like mine might go something like National Lampoons Vacation though.
> 
> We're 61 days from a WDW Christmas.  Our first time!  I'm a little sick about magic bands as I haven't read nearly enough about this whole ordeal. Crazy week for our family as well as my oldest daughter travels to study abroad in Italy and my son plays in his first concert for the Kansas City Youth Symphony.
> 
> Did you get back for the volleyball game?  How's your son doing at College?



Thanks so much Mike! I really have a renewed love of Canyonlands. We apparently just missed too much in 2010. I could have stood at that Shafer Canyon Overlook for most of the afternoon watching the cars go down.

We left home on the 4th and returned home on the 10th. So yes, that was a LOT of ground covered in very little time. Lots of bang for the buck on this trip. And we actually didn't have any trouble getting back in time for the game. I was a little concerned about being pressed for time. That's why we pressed on to Colby, KS that first night.

And Timmy seems to be doing great at school, both in terms of his adjustment as well as his school work. He was home a week after we left because he had a 3 day weekend (Labor Day) but we haven't seen him since then. I figured we'd get him this past weekend, but  he started an intramural flag football league that has games on the weekend. So we might have to go down and see him it seems. But that's all good. He's making friends and settling in. And how can that do anything but make me happy?

YEAH for our Christmas trips sneaking up on both of us! We're at 60 days today so we must both be heading for opposite coasts the same day. Watch for us in the Southwest terminal! 

What an exciting time for your family though. You must be so proud of your kids for spreading their wings and heading out in the world. Congrats to your son for making the KC Youth Symphony!



YodasMom said:


> Wow, Janet!!!  Just one amazing shot after another!!!  Thanks so much for sharing all of those photos!!!  So glad you were able to take that trip!
> 
> Do you have another National Park trip planned for next summer?



Thanks Karen! I can't believe I even wondered if I could enjoy that trip to the SW without a Disney stop at the end. I absolutely loved it and can't wait to go back again.

No national parks planned for next year. The troops are lobbying for a return to Sanibel. Robbie even says he wants to come along, and he hasn't been on a family vacation since 2010. So I think we'll try hard to make that happen.



PrincessInOz said:


> You did well with that detour to Dead Horse Point.  If I'm in the area, I'll have to remember to go seek it out.  But I'm with you....I prefer Horseshoe Bend as well.
> There was another entrenched meander along the Verde Canyon.  We saw it from the Verde Canyon train but again it wasn't as spectacular as Horseshoe.  The river cut was not as deep but it was still interesting to see the formation.  Maybe if you decide to go to Sedona you can add that train ride to your list.



Thanks for pointing that out. I'm definitely making a mental note to add that to the list. I do think though that I would have been more impressed with Dead Horse Point if I hadn't seen Horseshoe Bend already. I think the rest pales in comparison.  I would love to be out there one day at sunrise. We at least got lucky and the day we were there it was somewhat overcast so it wasn't too hazy.

So update me on your Sigma lens. Is it in hand and have you tried it out? I feel really bad now for getting you excited about it then returning mine. I do have an update from my end. My bad experience really put me off. I was worried I might get another bad copy. And honestly, as great as it seems (REALLY GREAT) when focus is good, I just don't have the patience to deal with a bunch of shots with missed focus. B&H was going to exchange mine for another copy when they got one in, but after toiling over the whole thing for a while, I called them yesterday and asked if I could instead exchange it toward a new 6D. So that's what I did. YIKES! Now of course, I keep having second thoughts about that.  But that's just how I am. Now I have a decent amount of EF-S glass to ditch off and help fund this new venture.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Whoa. The Shafer Canyon trail looks so amazing as well as the Mesa Arch. That must be fun and crazy to drive on the Shafer Trail.

Dead Horse Point looks amazing and it was worth the turn back to see it.


----------



## MotoWifey185

I am all caught up, finally! I started back up at the F! Dessert Seating post. DH and I have always wanted to do that, but agree that the time it takes to get the best spot is not the best use of our time either. I have always loved Fantasmic though and do want to go for it sometime. You are brave to be riding TOT so many times! After I drag my husband on I can barely stand more than one time myself! I didn't know Flo's had views of RSR. I will definitely have to eat there sometime. Great report, I look forward to reading the rest!


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Whoa. The Shafer Canyon trail looks so amazing as well as the Mesa Arch. That must be fun and crazy to drive on the Shafer Trail.
> 
> Dead Horse Point looks amazing and it was worth the turn back to see it.



Thanks Bret! I do push myself outside my comfort zone when I get to these national parks, but it's not likely I'll be driving down that trail anytime soon! 

And Dead Horse Point was definitely worth the U-turn. It's not Horseshoe Bend, but not much is. This was still VERY cool and worth the detour.



MotoWifey185 said:


> I am all caught up, finally! I started back up at the F! Dessert Seating post. DH and I have always wanted to do that, but agree that the time it takes to get the best spot is not the best use of our time either. I have always loved Fantasmic though and do want to go for it sometime. You are brave to be riding TOT so many times! After I drag my husband on I can barely stand more than one time myself! I didn't know Flo's had views of RSR. I will definitely have to eat there sometime. Great report, I look forward to reading the rest!



I think we're going to go ahead and book Fantasmic again this year. But only because we have very few opportunities to see it and we're going to end up there on a Candlelight Processional night again, so very crowded.

I'm definitely looking forward to hanging out at Flo's watching the cars race by again! 

One more Disney day to go. I'm hoping to get through those photos soon.


----------



## missangelalexis

Dead Horse Point looks beautiful. Lovely photos!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> So update me on your Sigma lens. Is it in hand and have you tried it out? I feel really bad now for getting you excited about it then returning mine. I do have an update from my end. My bad experience really put me off. I was worried I might get another bad copy. And honestly, as great as it seems (REALLY GREAT) when focus is good, I just don't have the patience to deal with a bunch of shots with missed focus. B&H was going to exchange mine for another copy when they got one in, but after toiling over the whole thing for a while, I called them yesterday and asked if I could instead exchange it toward a new 6D. So that's what I did. YIKES! Now of course, I keep having second thoughts about that.  But that's just how I am. Now I have a decent amount of EF-S glass to ditch off and help fund this new venture.



Congratulations on the new purchase!!!  

If I didn't have a decent amount of EF-S glass, I would have gone FF myself.  Good on you for pulling the trigger.



Seeing that you asked about the Sigma.....

These next two were taken ISO 100, f/8, 1/200 sec.  I was happy with the sharpness and focus of the lens at this aperture setting.

















I was also happy with the closer shots on the Sigma.

ISO 100, f/6.3, 1/640 sec.















ISO 100, f/5, 1/640 sec.  








I think this was the widest aperture setting I took on the day.

ISO 100, f/3.2, 1/1000 sec.








I have to admit that I missed the range of the Canon and for daytime shooting, I would stick with the Canon.  The proof will be when I hit the dark rides at Disney next week.

In any case, it wouldn't hurt for my 'family' to have this lens in the house.  DH has taken back the T2i and he has been shooting with the kit lenses.  I suspect that he will be very happy to have the Sigma in his bag.  We can always share it if the lens performs up to expectations.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase!!!
> 
> If I didn't have a decent amount of EF-S glass, I would have gone FF myself.  Good on you for pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that you asked about the Sigma.....
> 
> These next two were taken ISO 100, f/8, 1/200 sec.  I was happy with the sharpness and focus of the lens at this aperture setting.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I missed the range of the Canon and for daytime shooting, I would stick with the Canon.  The proof will be when I hit the dark rides at Disney next week.
> 
> In any case, it wouldn't hurt for my 'family' to have this lens in the house.  DH has taken back the T2i and he has been shooting with the kit lenses.  I suspect that he will be very happy to have the Sigma in his bag.  We can always share it if the lens performs up to expectations.



You are rocking that depth of field! Gorgeous shots! 

I really don't think I could have ever used the Sigma as a walk around lens. For me it would have always been a low light niche lens. I'll be anxious to see your dark ride shots when you get back.

Since I'll still have the T2i, I'm keeping the Canon lens for now. I'll let the other lenses go first. I can't bring myself to actually list them for sale though until the new camera is in hand and I'm happy with it.

Really though, my goal is to let Katie start to use the T2i more. But I'll probably just have her use the old kit lens we still have around.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> You are rocking that depth of field! Gorgeous shots!
> 
> I really don't think I could have ever used the Sigma as a walk around lens. For me it would have always been a low light niche lens. I'll be anxious to see your dark ride shots when you get back.
> 
> Since I'll still have the T2i, I'm keeping the Canon lens for now. I'll let the other lenses go first. I can't bring myself to actually list them for sale though until the new camera is in hand and I'm happy with it.
> 
> Really though, my goal is to let Katie start to use the T2i more. But I'll probably just have her use the old kit lens we still have around.



Thanks!

DH has been making noises about 'new camera'.  He's been asking me if I've been thinking about FF.  I think he's eyeing my 7D (and my bag of lenses) and wants to hand down the T2i to DS14.

I like the way he thinks.


----------



## mom2rtk

missangelalexis said:


> Dead Horse Point looks beautiful. Lovely photos!



Thanks! It's an amazing sight. Well worth a last minute U-turn!


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> DH has been making noises about 'new camera'.  He's been asking me if I've been thinking about FF.  I think he's eyeing my 7D (and my bag of lenses) and wants to hand down the T2i to DS14.
> 
> I like the way he thinks.



I really thought a lot about the 7D too. I just couldn't get over my irrational desire to take a big leap in low light ability. And with the 7D not out yet, it's hard to know whether that would have done it for me.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mom2rtk said:


> I really thought a lot about the 7D too. I just couldn't get over my irrational desire to take a big leap in low light ability. And with the 7D not out yet, it's hard to know whether that would have done it for me.



I'm not in a rush so I was going to wait to see how the 7DMII plays out.  There's always the 6D....and the 5DMIII


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm not in a rush so I was going to wait to see how the 7DMII plays out.  There's always the 6D....and the 5DMIII



Choice can be a beautiful thing.


----------



## KCmike

Did I read this right?  Your the proud new owner of a Full Frame Canon 6d?  Awesome!!!!  Did you do the body only or did you get a lens as well to go with it?


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Did I read this right?  Your the proud new owner of a Full Frame Canon 6d?  Awesome!!!!  Did you do the body only or did you get a lens as well to go with it?



It's supposed to arrive later this week, along with its companion 24-105 kit lens.  And I'm about to start unloading glass on Craigslist and Ebay. Well, a few pieces anyway.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> It's supposed to arrive later this week, along with its companion 24-105 kit lens.  And I'm about to start unloading glass on Craigslist and Ebay. Well, a few pieces anyway.



Wow, congratulations, Janet!!!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> It's supposed to arrive later this week, along with its companion 24-105 kit lens.  And I'm about to start unloading glass on Craigslist and Ebay. Well, a few pieces anyway.



I can't to see your first shot!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Wow, congratulations, Janet!!!



Thanks Karen!



KCmike said:


> I can't to see your first shot!!!



Nobody will see my first shot since it will likely be a shot of my messy house!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Congrats Janet. I did read on the Photography thread that you started about going FF and you did purchase it. I am excited for you and hope it works out good for you. 

It might be a while until I go FF one day.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Congrats Janet. I did read on the Photography thread that you started about going FF and you did purchase it. I am excited for you and hope it works out good for you.
> 
> It might be a while until I go FF one day.



Thanks Bret! I'm really excited to try something new.  I love Disney photography and was looking for a new way to shoot it. And dang it..... I need to figure out shoot volleyball still! I figure ISO of 12K might just help.


----------



## jenseib

Lovin all the pictures!  But it's time to push...so gotta cut this response short!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Lovin all the pictures!  But it's time to push...so gotta cut this response short!



You TEASE! Time to go check Facebook for an update!  I hope I slept through all the hard part!


----------



## Yzerbear19

Whew! Just read through all of your updates so far. What a fun trip. Love all of your photos. I am so envious of your skills!  Though it is kind of sad to not see Katie all dressed up. It stinks that kids have to grow up. Can't they stay little forever? LOL

Your Small World photos are my favorites! That was probably our favorite from our January 2012 trip. I love all the smells and characters. 

It looks like you guys had a fantastic trip!


----------



## rndmr2

I haven't been over here in a while but thanks to your chapter links I caught up today. 

I've said this before but I REALLY want to get out there and see DLR sometime soon. 

I enjoyed seeing all the pics of your National park vacation. Really stunning scenery.  The rafting looked fun, that's one thing I always wanted to do. Maybe someday...


----------



## KCmike

How's the new baby (aka lens) treating you?


----------



## mom2rtk

Yzerbear19 said:


> Whew! Just read through all of your updates so far. What a fun trip. Love all of your photos. I am so envious of your skills!  Though it is kind of sad to not see Katie all dressed up. It stinks that kids have to grow up. Can't they stay little forever? LOL
> 
> Your Small World photos are my favorites! That was probably our favorite from our January 2012 trip. I love all the smells and characters.
> 
> It looks like you guys had a fantastic trip!



Thanks Yzerbear! Small World was definitely a favorite for us on this trip.  And it's not over yet. One more day to go.....



rndmr2 said:


> I haven't been over here in a while but thanks to your chapter links I caught up today.
> 
> I've said this before but I REALLY want to get out there and see DLR sometime soon.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing all the pics of your National park vacation. Really stunning scenery.  The rafting looked fun, that's one thing I always wanted to do. Maybe someday...



I'm so glad the chapter links helped.

Sounds like a trip west needs to be in your future. Combining DLR with a stop at some of the great western national parks makes for an awesome vacation! 



KCmike said:


> How's the new baby (aka lens) treating you?



I've been too busy to do much with it since my first test shots. But I took it out yesterday to shoot Katie's volleyball match. I really enjoyed that, and couldn't wait to see how the shots looks. But it now appears that new memory card has failed me. Neither the camera nor the computer will recognize it. Sort of unnerving since I've never had a card fail before. This one was brand new (it came with the camera from B&H) and I did format it before first use last week.


----------



## amandaw

We just got back WDW last Saturday so I'm trying to play catch up here.

You're photos are amazing....as always.  I can't get over what gorgeous scenery y'all got to experience!


----------



## KCmike

Any new updates?


----------



## mom2rtk

amandaw said:


> We just got back WDW last Saturday so I'm trying to play catch up here.
> 
> You're photos are amazing....as always.  I can't get over what gorgeous scenery y'all got to experience!



Thank you! It's an amazing area I hope you can see one day too.



KCmike said:


> Any new updates?



I'm hoping to finish up over the next week. Just too much going on, including Timmy's cat almost dying last week.  He's only 7 years old and it came literally out of nowhere. So even though I had just taken Timmy back to school last Monday after a weekend visit, I went and picked him up on Wednesday so he could see him again. We got him over the crisis, but the poor cat is still in very serious condition.


----------



## KCmike

I'm so sorry Janet.  I hope things turn around him.  7 years old is still very young so hopefully things will get better.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> I'm so sorry Janet.  I hope things turn around him.  7 years old is still very young so hopefully things will get better.



Thanks Mike. He has been diagnosed with a condition called chylothorax, which is very serious. It's a build-up of fluid from the lymph system in the chest cavity. They drained it, and we are treating him with a supplement that sometimes works, but he's up against some tough odds right now.

I just feel really bad for Timmy. I remember when he left for school being so grateful that "his" cat was still fairly young so unlikely to have serious health issues.  You just never know.


----------



## PrincessInOz

So sorry about your cat, Janet.  I hope the cat pulls through.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> So sorry about your cat, Janet.  I hope the cat pulls through.



Thank you PiO.


----------



## YodasMom

Janet, just got home from WDW at the end of last week and catching up.  

So hoping Timmy's cat pulls through.  We get so attached to our furry family members and it's so hard to see them uncomfortable.   Hugs to the kitty!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Janet, just got home from WDW at the end of last week and catching up.
> 
> So hoping Timmy's cat pulls through.  We get so attached to our furry family members and it's so hard to see them uncomfortable.   Hugs to the kitty!



Thanks Karen. We won't know for a couple weeks how things are going.  For now he's much better. We are waiting to see if the problem recurs.

I hope you had a great trip to WDW! I'd love to hear more about it.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Tuesday December 10, 2013:*

Was it really possible this was our last park day? My feet said yes, but 5 days just really wasn't enough. I'm still really disappointed DL doesn't sell any more than a 5 day ticket. 

We've always had a lot of fun character interaction on our trips. The costumes we brought really helped start some of those fun interactions. But with Katie outgrowing that phase of our Disney experience, I wasn't sure if we'd get to experience any of that this time. She did agree to let me make her one gown this time, and we agreed it would be Sleeping Beauty since we were visiting her castle. I have a beautiful photo of her out in front of the castle in her Sleeping Beauty gown in 2006 and I thought it would be nice to bookend that with one of little Aurora all grown up.



Sleeping Beauty at HER Castle! by mom2rtk, on Flickr

So I packed up the new gown into our tote bag and off we went for our final day. We got to the gates at 7:40 and were let through at 7:45. We were up at the rope when I heard someone call my name again! This time it was egritz from the DIS. I had been chatting with her on the Christmas thread and in the photography forum for some time, so it was nice to get to meet her there! 

While we were waiting, I dug the new Aurora crown out of my bag and Katie decided she wanted to wear it around the park. When they dropped the rope, we hustled up to our primary destination, Princess Fantasy Faire. That is the new princess meet and greet at Disneyland. I had checked the EE thread on the DIS and it listed it as being open during EE. Nope. So much for getting that done before the crowds got crazy.



Sleeping Beauty Castle by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9936_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9941_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Sleeping Beauty Castle at Christmas by mom2rtk, on Flickr

 So we went on to plan B. DUMBO! It was reminiscent of our days at the MK when we would run for Dumbo at rope drop. It's not as big a deal at DL though. Since Peter Pan has no FP, everyone goes there first. So we had a nice leisurely spin on Dumbo, complete with me being chastised for turning around to take a photo of Katie in the Dumbo behind me. It's not like I climbed out of my seat, or undid my seatbelt, just turned at the waist to take my photo. I've been taking Dumbo pictures like this for years and have to say this was the first time anyone has said a word to me. Still, it was nice to have our tour of Fantasyland just like the old days before they relocated Dumbo at the MK.



IMG_9944_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9946_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9952_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9978_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

From there, we headed over to Tomorrowland. We still hadn't done Autopia and Katie wanted to ride. We soon found out it isn't open during EE, but does have FP so we decided to grab one later. We did stop into Star Traders to exchange the Christmas t-shirt I had bought the day before.  Then we decided to head over to the train station to line up early for the Lilly Belle. This was our last chance and we didn't want to miss out.  We got there around 8:30 and there was one gentleman waiting already. He said he got there at 9:05 the day before and it was already fully booked for the day. We didn't stand a chance when we checked at 10:30 the day before! Pretty soon someone else walked up so we just told them we were the first two in line. Some other people come up, but take seats and nobody feels they need to physically stand at the window yet. Then a woman comes up and stands at the door, so I tell her we are all waiting to sign in for the Liberty Belle. She proceeds to tell us she was first in line. Uh, no. So I stand in front of her and let the other gentleman stand in front of me until they finally open the door and start signing people in. We could have been on the first car but had breakfast at Minnie's at 10:20 so signed up for the noon car. They told us to be there at 11:45.



IMG_9982_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9990_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I was a little concerned about our breakfast running late and interfering with our LB reservation, so after walking around Main Street for a bit we decided to see if we could eat early. We were both hungry anyway. Thankfully they were happy to check us in early and we were seated by 9:25. I kept peeking around the restaurant to see which characters were out. First Dale came by. Then Chip. We like Chip and Dale, but this was the third character meal where we had seen them. Next was the Fairy Godmother..... the same one we had the day before. She remembered us and got ready for a photo. I asked her to turn so I could photograph the restaurant behind them instead of the buffet..... and she actually refused! LOL, that is the first character I have ever had refuse to turn a different direction for a photo. She said she doesn't do windows behind her. I understand that backlighting can mess with a photo, but my camera doesn't exactly scream "amateur". And that big old flash on top would have fixed any lighting issues. But whatever. We both got a laugh out of her "particular" nature. I also found it amusing when we got back and someone commented on the DIS about meeting the FG at Minnies, saying she had been really bossy. 



IMG_0002_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0010_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0013_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0015_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0019_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Tigger and Eeyore came by the table, and I kept peeking around, hoping to find who we were after. I had heard reports from a number of people who had met Suzy and Perla at this character meal. It had been years since we saw them at the parks and were really hoping to find them. So how fun when Suzy snuck up behind Katie! We had her sign Katie's book then told her how long we had been looking for her. I pushed my luck and asked if she would consider walking over by the Christmas tree and she was more than happy to. I think she was probably just happy to have someone know her name! We asked if her friend Perla was anywhere around, and she made hand motions indicating she was walking around somewhere. So we waited and waited. And were rewarded for our patience when Perla finally showed up! Now, I will say, I did say I saw Suzy exit the back door near the kitchen at one point. And I never saw her come out while Perla was there. So it did cross my mind it might just be the same "friend" playing both characters. But I don't care. It was fun to catch them both.




IMG_0023_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0029_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0042_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0046_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0056_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_0071_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_0075_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Pooh dropped by for a visit and we were finally left, 90 minutes after arriving. We stopped to see Minnie outside in her Christmas sweater before leaving for good. 9 characters in all though, so not bad.




IMG_0078_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0085_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

Fun pictures with the characters.  Glad to hear the cat is doing well.


----------



## Yzerbear19

That looks a lot like the Fairy Godmother my sister and I met at the Plaza Inn back in January 2012 and she didn't seem bossy or rude to us. I can't believe that she would say no to your request. 

And that is a good point about Suzy and Perla. I can't remember if we saw them together at our breakfast. Will have to look at our photos. You could be on to something.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm sorry to hear about your cat and hope he's doing okay.

A very nice morning at DL and to have breakfast at the Plaza Inn during Minnie and Friends character breakfast. A very nice fun day where you got to see a lot of different characters. I remember seeing Perla and Suzy during breakfast one time but not during the same time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another great set of pictures.

How funny about the FGM.  I've read about 'her' being particular in other threads.  Guess it's part of the character.
Looking forward to seeing Katie all dressed up!  You're so talented.  Love all your outfit creations.


----------



## YodasMom

Oh, how fun to meet up with Suzie and Perla!  Quite a blast from the past!  Photos are great!   Hopefully, there will be a better "representative" of the FGM when you go this year!

Glad your cat is doing better!  My two dogs send good healing wishes..........even though they ARE dogs....LOL!!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Fun pictures with the characters.  Glad to hear the cat is doing well.



Thanks Mike.  We really enjoyed breakfast at PI and look forward to doing it again this year.

The cat seems to be doing ok, even though he's not out of the woods yet. 



Yzerbear19 said:


> That looks a lot like the Fairy Godmother my sister and I met at the Plaza Inn back in January 2012 and she didn't seem bossy or rude to us. I can't believe that she would say no to your request.
> 
> And that is a good point about Suzy and Perla. I can't remember if we saw them together at our breakfast. Will have to look at our photos. You could be on to something.



It wasn't a big deal that FGM wouldn't move for me, I really just thought it was funny! I've been taking character photos for years, and have never been shy to politely ask them to turn or take a step to the side if it made a better shot. She was the first to flat out say no!

I'll be looking for more reports from the parks to see if anyone sees Suzy and Perla in the same place at the same time! 

We did see them together in one of my favorite meets in 2008 at the Pirate and Princess Party. They had fun inspecting Katie's gown that night:



Suzy and Perla Cinderella&#x27;s Mice by mom2rtk, on Flickr



mvf-m11c said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your cat and hope he's doing okay.
> 
> A very nice morning at DL and to have breakfast at the Plaza Inn during Minnie and Friends character breakfast. A very nice fun day where you got to see a lot of different characters. I remember seeing Perla and Suzy during breakfast one time but not during the same time.



Thanks Bret. I really appreciate everyone pulling for Howard the cat. 

And thanks for the report from the field on Suzy and Perla! 



PrincessInOz said:


> Another great set of pictures.
> 
> How funny about the FGM.  I've read about 'her' being particular in other threads.  Guess it's part of the character.
> Looking forward to seeing Katie all dressed up!  You're so talented.  Love all your outfit creations.



Thanks PiO! I still hope we find FGM on this trip, even if she is a little "particular".  I think I heard they took her out of the parks this summer, but that maybe she's back.



YodasMom said:


> Oh, how fun to meet up with Suzie and Perla!  Quite a blast from the past!  Photos are great!   Hopefully, there will be a better "representative" of the FGM when you go this year!
> 
> Glad your cat is doing better!  My two dogs send good healing wishes..........even though they ARE dogs....LOL!!



Awww....... tell your beautiful dogs thanks for the canine wishes from across the miles. 

We are hoping to see S/P again in December. They have just always been favorites of ours. If I'm not mistaken, we met Suzy and Perla on Katie's very first day ever in the Magic Kingdom. I'll have to see if I can find that photo and scan it. Yep..... it was in my pre-digital days.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> I think I heard they took her out of the parks this summer, but that maybe she's back.



Janet, FGM was at PI in July when I did ABD - BSM.  She was at the breakfast and I have a photo with her, though not a good one .........due to the lighting!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Tuesday December 10, 2013 Continued:*

We both really enjoyed finding Suzy and Perla so decided to try and hunt down some other rare characters. I just love that it's even possible to do this at DL! Nobody was out by the castle where we had seen the evil queen, so we decided to go ask about her. We stopped at the times board and had them check. It seemed she wouldn't be out today, but they did find out Bert and Mary were due out any time by Coke Corner. So we sat on a bench for a few minutes and they appeared across the street heading our way.

We had a great meeting with Bert and Mary. They looked through Katie's book and asked her where her Mary Poppins costume was. I told them it must have shrunk in the laundry as it didn't fit any more. Bert held his cane out and had us do a "best foot forward" pose. It was a lot of fun. 



Practically Perfect Pair by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0101_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0103_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0110_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0113_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



It was 11:15. Not enough time to go ride anything and make it back to the train station in time, so we decided take some photos out by the Partners statue. It was a glorious day with brilliant clear blue skies. It was clearly the best weather day of our trip with highs expected to finally get close to 70. Then we headed down Main Street with enough time to stop by Guest Relations to see what other villains we might find out in the park that day. Cruella was going to be out that afternoon, so we made a note and headed up to wait for the Lilly Belle.




IMG_0141_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0147_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Practically Perfect by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0156_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0158_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0162_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9897_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9901_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9904_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9913_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Janet, FGM was at PI in July when I did ABD - BSM.  She was at the breakfast and I have a photo with her, though not a good one .........due to the lighting!!!



LOL!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Tuesday December 10, 2013 Continued:*


We had a charming guide on our trip around the park in the historic Lilly Belle. You could tell Fred loved his job. He kept the mood light and shared lots of stories as we circled the track. The car was gorgeous, and I really enjoyed photographing it. We were allowed to stand up and move around any time the car stopped at a station. Once again, I enjoyed peeking down on the riverboat in Splash Mountain. I loved chugging through the facade of Small World and made note that I would love to do that sometime when the lights are on.  

I had heard people mention some sort of Grand Canyon display somewhere in the parks, but I never really paid close attention. So it caught me totally off guard when we entered the diorama phase of the ride. I thought it was really cool and really enjoyed it. I look forward to seeing that again from a more open train car, but love that I first experienced it by surprise on the Lilly Belle.




IMG_9916_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9923_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9924_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9929_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9932_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



All Aboard the Lilly Belle by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9937_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9944_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9950_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9955_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9959_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9963_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9967_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Katie really did enjoy the ride on the Lilly Belle, but what can I say..... she IS a teenager......



IMG_9970_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9991_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0058_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0065_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0066_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> And thanks for the report from the field on Suzy and Perla!



It is possible to see both Suzy and Perla at the Plaza Inn during Minnie & Friends Character Breakfast. I haven't seen them together at the same time during breakfast but I have seen them one at a time during breakfast and later on they switch during the day. 

A nice day at Main Street and to meet with Mary Poppins and Bert.

That is great that you were able to ride on the Lilly Belle during your trip. It is so amazing to ride the Lilly Belle around DL. Your pictures are very nice inside the Lilly Belle. It is too bad that regular park guests won't be able to ride the Lilly Belle anymore.


----------



## Disney127

Really enjoying reading your trip report.  You are an amazing photographer, looking at your photos made me want to give it a try with my DH SLR.  He is usually the photographer in the family while I do the point and shoot.  But since DD and I are going during the Christmas holidays, I am going to give it a try and see how my photos turn out.  I showed my DD your trip report and she commented that your daughter is beautiful and she loves all the dresses that you made.  You are very talented!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## petals

Love the pic of Katie on the phone at the goofy statue. She looks so happy to be there


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> It is possible to see both Suzy and Perla at the Plaza Inn during Minnie & Friends Character Breakfast. I haven't seen them together at the same time during breakfast but I have seen them one at a time during breakfast and later on they switch during the day.
> 
> A nice day at Main Street and to meet with Mary Poppins and Bert.
> 
> That is great that you were able to ride on the Lilly Belle during your trip. It is so amazing to ride the Lilly Belle around DL. Your pictures are very nice inside the Lilly Belle. It is too bad that regular park guests won't be able to ride the Lilly Belle anymore.



It's so rare to see Suzy and Perla at WDW these days that I'm just happy that I can see them apart. 

And it was a beautiful day for a ride on the Lilly Belle, a remarkable experience. And I did see that regular guests can no longer ride. I'm sad about that, but so happy we followed through and did it that day. We ended up giving up most of our early entry just to be in line for that.



Disney127 said:


> Really enjoying reading your trip report.  You are an amazing photographer, looking at your photos made me want to give it a try with my DH SLR.  He is usually the photographer in the family while I do the point and shoot.  But since DD and I are going during the Christmas holidays, I am going to give it a try and see how my photos turn out.  I showed my DD your trip report and she commented that your daughter is beautiful and she loves all the dresses that you made.  You are very talented!  Can't wait to read more!



Thanks so much! Glad you are reading along. Disney is such a visual place that if you have a nice camera, you really should bring it. There's SO much to see and photograph during the holidays.

And tell your DD thank you for the kind words. 



petals said:


> Love the pic of Katie on the phone at the goofy statue. She looks so happy to be there



I know..... we all have our moments. I think we were waiting for someone ahead of us to finish up with the photopass photographer and I looked over to see Katie engrossed in her phone.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> It's so rare to see Suzy and Perla at WDW these days that I'm just happy that I can see them apart.
> 
> And it was a beautiful day for a ride on the Lilly Belle, a remarkable experience. And I did see that regular guests can no longer ride. I'm sad about that, but so happy we followed through and did it that day. We ended up giving up most of our early entry just to be in line for that.



I see. You can also see Suzy and Perla during F! When they are in he Mark Twain. 

It is amazing to ride the Lilly Belle. It is a shame that they no longer allow regular guests to ride the Lilly Belle. But at least they still let the guests ride in the tenders of the steam engines as well as the Caboose.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> It is amazing to ride the Lilly Belle. It is a shame that they no longer allow regular guests to ride the Lilly Belle. But at least they still let the guests ride in the tenders of the steam engines as well as the Caboose.



That would be fun to do too. We'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## missangelalexis

Such a cute picture of little Katie.

That first castle pic in the first update is gorgeous. All of those pics are almost like postcards with barely anyone around!

Wow, what an interesting FG! 

Lovely picture of you and Katie at breakfast.

Suzy & Perla! I met them when I was younger but would love to meet them now! 

Minnie's Christmas attire 

And Mary & Bert! How I wish they were out together more often in WDW! Such a great pic of the 4 of you!

The Lilly Belle seems so impressive!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love seeing your pictures of the Lilly Belle.  What a fantastic way to travel.  That Grand Canyon diorama is charming.  I know it's dated; but I really like seeing it.  You know.....I don't think I've gone to see it for a while.  

Katie's teenage pose looks very similar to my DS' poses.


----------



## jenseib

Yay for seeing both Suzy and Perla...and I can never remember which is which.  
We saw them a few times in years past.  I know one year they were the first 2 we saw as we walked into MK on our first evening there. It was so much fun and that was back when Claire liked to see characters on a regular basis. 

The Lily belle looks gorgeous!
What a great opportunity!
The whole train system was down while I was there so I didn't even get to ride the regular train.  I think I'll put it on my list for the next time.

As always I am totally enjoying your pictures....especially the rebel Dumbo shots!


----------



## mom2rtk

missangelalexis said:


> Such a cute picture of little Katie.
> 
> That first castle pic in the first update is gorgeous. All of those pics are almost like postcards with barely anyone around!
> 
> Wow, what an interesting FG!
> 
> Lovely picture of you and Katie at breakfast.
> 
> Suzy & Perla! I met them when I was younger but would love to meet them now!
> 
> Minnie's Christmas attire
> 
> And Mary & Bert! How I wish they were out together more often in WDW! Such a great pic of the 4 of you!
> 
> The Lilly Belle seems so impressive!



It seems we used to run into Suzy and Perla a lot at WDW, but now they are pretty rare. I used to love seeing them at dinner at CRT, but that ended a few years ago when they went all princess all the time.

Mary and Bert are out at the Christmas party with the penguins. That's a group photo I would love to have.  Bert used to be a regular in the MK on a daily basis, but I don't think that's been the case for a while.

And I agree, the Lilly Belle was quite impressive and charming. So glad we did it. 



PrincessInOz said:


> I love seeing your pictures of the Lilly Belle.  What a fantastic way to travel.  That Grand Canyon diorama is charming.  I know it's dated; but I really like seeing it.  You know.....I don't think I've gone to see it for a while.
> 
> Katie's teenage pose looks very similar to my DS' poses.



I think my husband will really enjoy the Grand Canyon diorama, so we'll make sure to take a ride when he's with us on our upcoming trip. I really had no idea what people were talking about when I heard it mentioned before. I'm glad I know now. It's pretty cool.

And I'm thinking your son is about Katie's age, so no shock there that they have similar poses. I try to let her have a little phone time when we're waiting for an extended period somewhere. But she's also really good about it when I say "hey...... that's enough. Why don't you put that away now." But I can't resist snapping an occasional picture before saying that. 



jenseib said:


> Yay for seeing both Suzy and Perla...and I can never remember which is which.
> We saw them a few times in years past.  I know one year they were the first 2 we saw as we walked into MK on our first evening there. It was so much fun and that was back when Claire liked to see characters on a regular basis.
> 
> The Lily belle looks gorgeous!
> What a great opportunity!
> The whole train system was down while I was there so I didn't even get to ride the regular train.  I think I'll put it on my list for the next time.
> 
> As always I am totally enjoying your pictures....especially the rebel Dumbo shots!



Bummer that you didn't get to experience the train. I actually found it to be more helpful for transportation than I ever found the train at WDW. That's probably because of that nice station over by Fantasyland/Toontown and the one in New Orleans Square. Maybe you'll get a ride when you go back in the spring?  You know you're going. Skip just doesn't know it yet. 

And yes, I am cherishing my rebel Dumbo shots!  And you can bet I'll be taking some more this trip. I really seemed to have some interesting moments on this trip, what with the nasty lady at Aladdin, the persnickety Fairy Godmother and the CM at Dumbo. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## mom2rtk

*Tuesday December 10th 2013 Continued:*

We made it back to Fantasy Faire around 1:00. The posted wait time was an hour, which is almost exactly what it ended up being. About 10 minutes into the line, I knew I wasn't going to make it without a trip to the restroom. So I left Katie in line and ducked out under a chain. I caught a cute little band playing behind the castle on my way by and snapped a quick photo. I wish I had time to stop and listen, but I needed to get back. When we got near the front of the line, we finally dug out the gown and Katie put it over her camisole and jeans. It really did come together nicely. I had only put it on her briefly to check the length before we left. And it was nice to see it with the crown too. Thankfully Aurora was in, as were Ariel and Cinderella. Ariel noted 
that Katie was almost as tall as her, and she was right! I really loved the new meet & greet setting. It was absolutely gorgeous.




IMG_0086_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0102_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Princess Aurora by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0117_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0138_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0144_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



I still wanted some photos in front of the castle, but that glorious sunny sky was making that difficult. Taking them from the side path left Katie underexposed in the shade, and the sunny castle overexposed. Taking them out in front of the castle wouldn't work since Katie needed sunglasses to even open her eyes. So we bailed on the idea for now and headed down Main Street to see if we could find Cruella. 

She wasn't out but we chatted with one of the character handlers we had seen at Minnie's that morning and she assured us she would be out soon. 

I think the character handler's name was Leslie, but she was so friendly and helpful. She went backstage and double checked on Cruella and told us where to watch for her to come out.

Not a bad area to hang out and wait:



IMG_0150_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0154_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0152_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

When Cruella came out, she snuck around the corner toward us. It was just good silly fun. She and her handlers took a minute to look through Katie's autograph book and give us all sorts of grief about how she didn't have her own page. She was in a parade photo from DHS, and she signed there, but only after giving us a lot of grief.  Cruella checked out Katie's gown and asked if I had ever worked in spots. Then she asked how I felt about endangered animal prints. Then she guided Katie down the path to a bit of shade and helped her learn some great poses.




IMG_0158_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0160_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0163_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0164_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Fun With Cruella by mom2rtk, on Flickr

"Let's do the tiger claw!"




Let&#x27;s Do the Tiger Claw! by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Good vs. Evil by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Meeting Cruella by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We chatted a bit more with Cruella's handlers, and mentioned wanting to go find Genie to sign the book. One of them mentioned that he should be in Adventureland, but said if we didn't find him to come back and let him know so he could go backstage and find him for us. Both handlers looked through the book and one commented that she had seen the photo of Katie in her Lady Tremaine costume online before.

We headed up Main Street to try our photos again so Katie could change out of the gown. We stopped at the Partners statue first and got some lovely shots there. Then back up to the castlee. I'm so glad we waited and tried again on the photos, as just enough time had passed that the castle was shaded and I was able to get some evenly lit shots.



IMG_0179_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Home Sweet Castle by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0208 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9894 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


I asked Katie if she wanted to change, but by then she had gotten so many fun comments on the gown she wanted to leave it on! So off to Adventureland we went, in search of Genie. They weren't there though. So back to Main Street to see if we could find Cruella's handler back. He was gone, but we found someone else and asked if he was around. When we explained, she offered to take the book backstage and look for Genie herself.  Of course we knew what was going on but it was fun. It took a while though, and she commented that they had enjoyed looking through the book. I really have enjoyed that book and don't know what we'll do now that so many of the photos have already been signed. Maybe do another copy for me to keep?


----------



## petals

I love Katie's Aurora dress and what an awesome meet with Cruella!


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a fun set of pictures!  I thought the ones with the princesses were brilliant until I got to the Cruella ones.  That's a great interaction and Katie sure has some of those poses down pat.

That gown turned out stunning!  What a clever seamstress you are.  Glad you got those pictures of Katie in front of the castle to bookend your collection.

I vote that you get another autograph book started....for you.


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> I love Katie's Aurora dress and what an awesome meet with Cruella!




Thanks Petals! We had tons of fun that day.




PrincessInOz said:


> What a fun set of pictures!  I thought the ones with the princesses were brilliant until I got to the Cruella ones.  That's a great interaction and Katie sure has some of those poses down pat.
> 
> That gown turned out stunning!  What a clever seamstress you are.  Glad you got those pictures of Katie in front of the castle to bookend your collection.
> 
> I vote that you get another autograph book started....for you.



Thanks PiO! Cruella was one of our best character meets ever. And what was so fun is that it really came out of the blue. I was expecting a photo op but we got so much more. She was so interactive. I love anybody who can get Katie to have some fun an play along like that. That was all led by Cruella. 

And thanks for the kind words on the gown. I was so happy to get the shots I wanted of Katie wearing it.


----------



## Yzerbear19

Great job on the gown! It is stunning. The photos are very pretty as well. And Cruella is always fun to meet.


----------



## mom2rtk

Yzerbear19 said:


> Great job on the gown! It is stunning. The photos are very pretty as well. And Cruella is always fun to meet.



Thanks Melissa! We had never met Cruella before, so it was great to have our first meeting be so awesome!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Tuesday December 10th 2013 Continued:*



It was almost 4 PM when we headed for Tomorrowland. We wanted to grab Autopia fastpasses and a bite to eat. We agreed to split a burger then make one last stop at EoS after leaving the park that night. While we were sitting down to eat, the Jedi Training Academy started. It was fun to just sit back and watch the little kids fight Darth Vader. 

Look who came running out of the kitchen!



IMG_9923 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9932 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9952 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


After using our Autopia fastpasses, we headed back to Toontown. We wanted to try meeting another Mickey. We were treated to a nearly empty line and were there in meeting Mickey 5 minutes after entering his house. This time it was Sorcerer Mickey, and with no line, there wasn't much hope there was another room operating, so no need to try again. We'll have to try again to find Steamboat Willy next time. 



IMG_9983 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9986 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9989 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9991 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0001 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0003 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We also took a quick walk through Minnie's house. Sadly, there was no sewing machine like there had been at WDW, but it was still fun to see her "real" home.



IMG_0005 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0009 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0010 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0011 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


We both hoped to see Small World Holiday one more time, and because that area is so packed during the parade, we wanted to be there before the parade was over and all those parade watchers flooded into line. We made it there just before six and the parade still was not over since it was coming from the other end of the park. We enjoyed one last trip through the ride, and I shot it with my wide angle lens for the first time. It just seemed like the best place to end our trip.



IMG_0018 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0138 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0143 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0156 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0189 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9934_3 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9935_3 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We had hoped to see the entire projection show on the face of Small World before leaving. So when our ride was over, just prior to 6:15, we waited. There was a group of people waiting on the stairway overlooking the loading area also waiting to watch. 6:15 came and went..... and nothing. 6:30 came and went..... and nothing. We asked in the shop. We asked at the ride entrance. Everyone had a different answer on when it would happen. When it didn't happen at 6:45 we gave up, along with the other people waiting. We never did figure out why it didn't happen, but I suspect some sort of a technical issue, as it should have happened at least one of those times. Still, sitting there for a while looking at those beautiful lights wasn't a bad way to end our trip.

I would have loved to try my hand at shooting the fireworks one more time, but I was just too worn out and was ready to go. We stopped at World of Disney one last time on our way to Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Wednesday December 11th, 2013: Departure Day*


Departure day. Sigh. I knew I would be up early so I left the packing for that morning.  I was up around 5 and quietly tried to pack up as much of my stuff as I could. I snapped photos of our Christmas Tree before taking it down.



IMG_9955 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9961 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Eventually I got Katie up and we headed downstairs for our last little bit of Disney fun with breakfast at PCH Grill. Mickey greeted us and we also met Minnie, Daisy, Pluto and Stitch. 



IMG_9971 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9984 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9994 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9997 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0002 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

One more shot from the 9th floor:



The View From Paradise Pier Hotel by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We made one last stop in the gift shop where I finally found a Haunted Mansion Holiday pin. I almost forgot I had a couple packages to pick up at the Bell stand. Thankfully Katie reminded me.

When we came back down to check out, I heard someone call my name. Sherry was in the lobby! It was nice to have one more DIS meet on our way out of town. How perfect was it to find the DIS holiday guru waiting for us right there in the lobby! She was kind enough to take a couple photos for me.  I only regret that I didn't have Katie snap a photo of me with Sherry.



IMG_0009 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0011 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Soon enough we were in our taxi heading for the airport.  Thankfully the morning went smoothly and we were at the airport with a minimum of stress. It didn't take long to get through security and our gate was very close by. We decided to wander around and find a bite to eat, since we didn't know when we'd have a full meal again that day. We went with McDonalds and were surprised to find they had the sugar cookies Katie and I used to love getting at McDonalds but hadn't seen in a couple years.

I was really tired and hoped to sleep on the plane.  I guess they shouldn't have put such great scenery under out plane! First we took out over the Pacific Ocean. What a great view! They explained that they had to take off in that direction to keep noise down over the area. I enjoyed the view, but I think Katie was a little spooked by being above all that water. We got to see lots of mountainous terrain along the way to Las Vegas. We didn't have to change planes at least, but it was nice to get up and stretch my legs while they readied the plane for the new passengers to load. As the new passengers loaded, I noticed Dr. Hinson came on board. He was school Superintendent up through the start of this year, and was the one to give Timmy his top 1% award at graduation. Thankfully he didn't look our way and see me sitting on the plane with my middle school daughter on a Wednesday afternoon. 

Not long after taking off, the captain announced that those of us on the right side of the plane would get a view of the west side of the Grand Canyon. I was happy with that since we were on the right. Until he went on to say those on the left side would get a view of Zion, Bryce Canyon and the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. I would have paid good money to swap spots with someone on the other side of the plane. It was a decent view, but being mid-afternoon, the sun was pretty bright and cast some harsh shadows.



IMG_0016 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0028 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0033 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

Another shot of Lake Mead:



IMG_0035 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And the Las Vegas skyline:



IMG_0052 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0080 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0104 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




It had been really hard to leave California just as the weather was warming up. It was even harder to leave knowing it was bitter cold back home. And we hadn't brought winter coats. That morning when we packed, we put things we could layer into the outer pockets of our suitcases. So we stopped and added some layers and headed out into the cold. The worst part was standing outside waiting for the Parking Spot bus to arrive. Thankfully the car, which had been parked outside through an ice storm and bitter cold weather, started right up.

I was sad to be home, but Katie was excited that Christmas was still around the corner.


----------



## YodasMom

Beautiful, Small World photos, Janet!  I would love to see the holiday overlay sometime!   

And, you were really lucky to have a captain who pointed out the scenery along the way home on your flight!  I have photographed that area with each trip, and was able to identify  LV, Lake Powell and the Grand Canyon, but don't know if I ever had a Bryce / Zion view.  

I really enjoyed this trip report!  Do you have all your plans made for this year's trip?  Looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Looks like Katie had a great time meeting the characters and all nicely dressed up.

A very nice night at DL. I always pass by the Star Wars Jedi Training Academy which is great for the young kids. Nice pictures when in Mickey's Toontown and to ride IASWH at night which is great. 

I enjoy reading your trip report and seeing all your great photos. I will be looking forward to hearing from your upcoming trip along with your new toy.


----------



## petals

I love your little Christmas tree and the pictures from Small World are amazing. It looks fab all lit up! 
Great trip report


----------



## amandaw

What a great last day in the park!  

That meet & greet with Cruella just sounds like so much fun!  I love all the different poses!  And your daughter's dress is beautiful.  You are very talented lady.

Thank you for sharing your trip with all of us here.  It has definitely helped me learn a lot about DLR.  I am quite nervous about going there for the 1st time next year so reading your TR has definitely helped me.


----------



## KCmike

Fantastic last couple of installments.  Such gorgeous shots of your daughter in her gown, IASM facade at Christmas, and inside the Lilly Belle train car.  Was that your first time inside the train car?

Again such wonderful images Janet.  Bravo!

We're both should be getting close to our Christmas trips to Disney on both sides of the country now.  Are you all geared up and ready with plans and such?


----------



## Yzerbear19

mom2rtk said:


> It had been really hard to leave California just as the weather was warming up. It was even harder to leave knowing it was bitter cold back home. And we hadn't brought winter coats. That morning when we packed, we put things we could layer into the outer pockets of our suitcases. So we stopped and added some layers and headed out into the cold. The worst part was standing outside waiting for the Parking Spot bus to arrive. Thankfully the car, which had been parked outside through an ice storm and bitter cold weather, started right up.



I can sympathize with this. We seem to always forget our winter coats. My sister's birthday is in January so we will often go away then. The one time we had to wait for my brother to get out of work in Detroit and then come pick us up. He called us and said he was at the airport, but he must have just exited because we ended up waiting outside without winter coats for 15 minutes or more. You would think we would learn, but never seem to. LOL

Your trip report was awesome! What a great trip. 

Your photos or Small World are amazing!!!! What settings do you use to shoot?


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Beautiful, Small World photos, Janet!  I would love to see the holiday overlay sometime!
> 
> And, you were really lucky to have a captain who pointed out the scenery along the way home on your flight!  I have photographed that area with each trip, and was able to identify  LV, Lake Powell and the Grand Canyon, but don't know if I ever had a Bryce / Zion view.
> 
> I really enjoyed this trip report!  Do you have all your plans made for this year's trip?  Looking forward to hearing about it!



Thanks Karen.  I hope you get to see the Small World holiday overlay sometime. It really ended up being one of our absolute favorites from this trip.

And I agree that it was great our captain told us what we were seeing. I came home talking about that flight as much as I talked about Disneyland. We tried hard to get flights into LV again this trip, but just couldn't work it out. We're flying direct into LAX this time, then changing planes in Denver on the way home.

We really have been behind the curve planning for this trip. I made reservations for the final of the old Fantasmic Dessert seating for this trip. And we're doing CC for the WoC package on arrival night. But beyond that, I tried to cut down on ADRs. I really did feel hemmed in with "appointments" last time. I want as much unstructured time as possible.



mvf-m11c said:


> Looks like Katie had a great time meeting the characters and all nicely dressed up.
> 
> A very nice night at DL. I always pass by the Star Wars Jedi Training Academy which is great for the young kids. Nice pictures when in Mickey's Toontown and to ride IASWH at night which is great.
> 
> I enjoy reading your trip report and seeing all your great photos. I will be looking forward to hearing from your upcoming trip along with your new toy.



I really wish they did the Jedi Training Academy when the boys were little. There was a time that our house was completely engrossed in Star Wars. Not a birthday or Christmas went by for years without the boys getting a variety of Star Wars items.

We'll probably visit Toontown the same time of day on this trip. It was so much more pleasant with a lot less people there.

I'm so glad you read along the trip report. Have a great time on your trip. I look forward to your early reports on this year's holiday season. And yes, I'm very excited to be heading to DL with my new toy soon. 



petals said:


> I love your little Christmas tree and the pictures from Small World are amazing. It looks fab all lit up!
> Great trip report



Thanks Petals. I'm so glad you read along with us. And thanks to you (and everyone else!) for sticking with me when this dragged out far longer than it should have!



amandaw said:


> What a great last day in the park!
> 
> That meet & greet with Cruella just sounds like so much fun!  I love all the different poses!  And your daughter's dress is beautiful.  You are very talented lady.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your trip with all of us here.  It has definitely helped me learn a lot about DLR.  I am quite nervous about going there for the 1st time next year so reading your TR has definitely helped me.



Thanks Amanda.  

You will love DLR. It will give you the chance to experience so many "Disney firsts" all over again. I'll probably do another TR after this trip, so feel free to drop in and ask any questions you have as you continue planning your own trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Fantastic last couple of installments.  Such gorgeous shots of your daughter in her gown, IASM facade at Christmas, and inside the Lilly Belle train car.  Was that your first time inside the train car?
> 
> Again such wonderful images Janet.  Bravo!
> 
> We're both should be getting close to our Christmas trips to Disney on both sides of the country now.  Are you all geared up and ready with plans and such?




I KNOW! Can you believe how close it's all getting? Knowing the holiday season starts this week at DLR makes it all seem so much closer!  We really have been slow to make our actual plans for this trip, but we're getting there. I guess one of the things I like about DLR is that I don't really HAVE to make my plans early if I don't want to. We have finally started to map out a rough outline of what we want to do when though.

How about you? Did you get your FP reservations made? Remind me how many days you guys will be there? I bet you're excited to photograph WDW at Christmas with that 60D.

And yes, that was our first time to ride in the Lilly Belle. And it seems we did it just in the nick of time!





Yzerbear19 said:


> I can sympathize with this. We seem to always forget our winter coats. My sister's birthday is in January so we will often go away then. The one time we had to wait for my brother to get out of work in Detroit and then come pick us up. He called us and said he was at the airport, but he must have just exited because we ended up waiting outside without winter coats for 15 minutes or more. You would think we would learn, but never seem to. LOL
> 
> Your trip report was awesome! What a great trip.
> 
> Your photos or Small World are amazing!!!! What settings do you use to shoot?



We didn't really forget our winter coats so much as we took a calculated risk so we wouldn't have to carry them. But we got a cold wintery blast while we were gone so came up short on that risk calculation.  That trip home on our December trips really is a harsh slap in the face most of the time. Yet it must be worth it since we keep going back for more! 

Detroit though? Ouch. You probably win the battle of the winters! (Or lose? )

If you want to see the settings on any particular photo, you can click on it. That takes you to the Flickr page where the settings are displayed. I love that about Flickr!

On the Small World photos, I set the ISO (usually 1600 or 3200) then shot aperture priority set at 2.8. I'm hoping to make time to take some outdoor Small World shots with a tripod this time.

Thanks so much for reading along!


----------



## KCmike

Four days at WDW for us this time around.  I would love to stay around longer but this seem to be just the right fit.  We actually flirted with going back to DL but the magical express, 7DMC ride, and just seeing MK, Ecpot, and the Osbourne lights for the first time swayed us.  I did get our fast passes already and was able to hit all the headliners for each park.  Don't know if I just got lucky or not but I was able to hit 7DMC both days in MK and our other favorites like Splash.  My wife wants to do the Sci-Fi Drive In but I can't seem to get a reservation for it.  We've eaten just about everywhere around the WDW Resort but haven't done that one yet.  

Where are you staying this year at DL?  We are going back to our roots and staying at the Port Orleans Riverside.  I love eating at the mill and it has such lush grounds for a moderate.  Plus we like taking the boat to Downtown Disney.  It's our favorite hotel if we don't stay in one of the monorail resorts.


----------



## MEK

I was away for a couple weeks and then its taken me another couple weeks to update my own TR and get caught up on my subbed ones.

I know I missed some updates but I did read the last 4 or 5.  Love the pictures of the Lilly Belle!  What an amazing little train car.  Adorable.

Yay that Katie might be a teenager but she's not afraid to have some fun in her Aurora dress.  The poses in front of the castle were lovely.  I'm glad you finally got the sun to cooperate.  That castle looks so beautiful decorated for Christmas.

I really enjoyed all the photography in your TR.  You really did a great job of bringing DL to live.

Nice views from the plane on the way home!  I love when the pilot actually announces geographical landmarks.  It really cool.

Thanks for the great TR!


----------



## jenseib

Beautiful photos....as always. I can't wait to see what your new camera does.
It really sucks  that you are done, but good to know that another one is around the corner.

Love Katies dress. You got some great shots of her and the Castle.
Cruella looks like so much fun.  I really would love to go around Christmas time some year. I might have to start stalking air prices for the next few years.


----------



## mom2rtk

Thanks to everyone who had been pulling for Timmy's cat. We actually lost him yesterday. It was a really tough diagnosis and we knew the odds were stacked against him. Thanks again for all the good wishes.


----------



## Disney127

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks to everyone who had been pulling for Timmy's cat. We actually lost him yesterday. It was a really tough diagnosis and we knew the odds were stacked against him. Thanks again for all the good wishes.



So sorry to hear this, hugs.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks to everyone who had been pulling for Timmy's cat. We actually lost him yesterday. It was a really tough diagnosis and we knew the odds were stacked against him. Thanks again for all the good wishes.



I'm so sorry, Janet!  It's so hard to lose a beloved furry family member.  Hugs to you, Timmy, and your family.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Condolences, Janet.  Thinking of you all.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney127 said:


> So sorry to hear this, hugs.





YodasMom said:


> I'm so sorry, Janet!  It's so hard to lose a beloved furry family member.  Hugs to you, Timmy, and your family.





PrincessInOz said:


> Condolences, Janet.  Thinking of you all.



Thanks guys.  We know he's in a better place. And even though we got some extra time with him, it really was quite sudden. He was only 7 years old. We had 4 cats, but this is the one Timmy had bonded with many years ago, so it was really hard for him.


----------



## KCmike

So sad and so young.  So sorry to hear it.  Thoughts and prayers go out to your family and especially Timmy.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Hugs!  Sorry about the kitty.

Great TR as usual.  I was here lurking, but I didn't always post.  Thanks for sharing all your great pictures and stories!


----------



## MEK

Just read about your cat and wanted to say how sorry I am.  7 is very young for a cat, making it that much harder.  As one cat lover to another, I am truly sorry.  Cats are special animals and they can make awesome pets.  I hope Timmy is OK.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> So sad and so young.  So sorry to hear it.  Thoughts and prayers go out to your family and especially Timmy.



Thanks Mike. I went and got Timmy at school Thursday and have really enjoyed having him home this weekend. He's missing his cat an awful lot, but is working through it. Howard was a very loyal, special friend of his. He's enjoying hanging out with our other cats this weekend though, something he couldn't do at school.



DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hugs!  Sorry about the kitty.
> 
> Great TR as usual.  I was here lurking, but I didn't always post.  Thanks for sharing all your great pictures and stories!



Thanks Tina! I appreciate you reading along and sticking with me as the TR dragged out.  And thanks for the hugs. 



MEK said:


> Just read about your cat and wanted to say how sorry I am.  7 is very young for a cat, making it that much harder.  As one cat lover to another, I am truly sorry.  Cats are special animals and they can make awesome pets.  I hope Timmy is OK.



Thanks so much. It helps a lot that we at least know what was wrong with him, and understand that it's pretty rare. So the odds of it happening to another of our cats is pretty remote.

I really was never that close to Howard since he spend nearly all of his time in Timmy's room, only coming out briefly to eat and use the box. But I have had him close by these last few weeks as I medicated him and watched him closely. I really got close to that cat, and am now really missing him too. He was so sweet and gentle.


----------



## missangelalexis

Katie looks beautiful in the Aurora dress!

Great photos with Cruella! And it sounds like you encountered some really helpful CMs!

Cute pics in Minnie's house.

The Christmas setup in your room is just too adorable!

The outfits at PCH Grill are so fun, never seen those before!

Amazing shots from the plane.

So sorry to hear about your cat  

As a side note, Suzy & Perla were randomly out last week on my visit to WDW! It turned out to be a disappointment though as the line was already closed when I discovered them  One day!! On the bright side, I got to get the group photo with Mary, Bert and Mr. Penguin so no complaints!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Four days at WDW for us this time around.  I would love to stay around longer but this seem to be just the right fit.  We actually flirted with going back to DL but the magical express, 7DMC ride, and just seeing MK, Ecpot, and the Osbourne lights for the first time swayed us.  I did get our fast passes already and was able to hit all the headliners for each park.  Don't know if I just got lucky or not but I was able to hit 7DMC both days in MK and our other favorites like Splash.  My wife wants to do the Sci-Fi Drive In but I can't seem to get a reservation for it.  We've eaten just about everywhere around the WDW Resort but haven't done that one yet.
> 
> Where are you staying this year at DL?  We are going back to our roots and staying at the Port Orleans Riverside.  I love eating at the mill and it has such lush grounds for a moderate.  Plus we like taking the boat to Downtown Disney.  It's our favorite hotel if we don't stay in one of the monorail resorts.



I'll be excited to hear what you think of WDW at Christmas compared to DLR. I know you'll enjoy it. I have found myself wanting to get back to WDW lately to try out the mine coaster myself. I know it's not going anywhere..... but I'd still love to get there sooner rather than later.

Did you get an ADR for Sci-Fi yet? We have eaten there several times through the years and really enjoyed it. But Drew is really into 50's monster movies, so it was a no-brainer for us. Hopefully you have been able to find a cancellation by now.

We're staying at PPH again this year. As much as I like the other on-site hotels a bit more, I'm just looking for the cheapest way to be on-site for early park access each day. Not to mention that Disney bubble we love.

I remember you saying before that you love POR. So glad you get to stay there on this trip. We need to stay there sometime. I have heard so many good things from others about that resort.

Did you see that they changed the dates of the parade taping in the MK? I'm thinking that might be over the time you are there. I think I saw it's maybe the 8th and 9th now? I hope that doesn't interfere with any of your plans.



MEK said:


> I was away for a couple weeks and then its taken me another couple weeks to update my own TR and get caught up on my subbed ones.
> 
> I know I missed some updates but I did read the last 4 or 5.  Love the pictures of the Lilly Belle!  What an amazing little train car.  Adorable.
> 
> Yay that Katie might be a teenager but she's not afraid to have some fun in her Aurora dress.  The poses in front of the castle were lovely.  I'm glad you finally got the sun to cooperate.  That castle looks so beautiful decorated for Christmas.
> 
> I really enjoyed all the photography in your TR.  You really did a great job of bringing DL to live.
> 
> Nice views from the plane on the way home!  I love when the pilot actually announces geographical landmarks.  It really cool.
> 
> Thanks for the great TR!



Thanks! The best part of going to Disney these days is seeing Katie embrace her inner child. Of course, I do the same, but any day you can get that out of a teenager is a big win!

The trip home is always so sad, but it was a nice consolation prize to find some interesting scenery to distract us. Not sure if we'll get that this time, but it was a welcome sight last time. 



jenseib said:


> Beautiful photos....as always. I can't wait to see what your new camera does.
> It really sucks  that you are done, but good to know that another one is around the corner.
> 
> Love Katies dress. You got some great shots of her and the Castle.
> Cruella looks like so much fun.  I really would love to go around Christmas time some year. I might have to start stalking air prices for the next few years.



Thanks Jen! I'm really ready to be at DL with my new camera. Oh, and my family.  I've been trying to get to know it a bit, but nothing beats time in the park with lots to photograph and lots of time to shoot!

Maybe you need to plan a Christmas trip with some DIS friends????? 



missangelalexis said:


> Katie looks beautiful in the Aurora dress!
> 
> Great photos with Cruella! And it sounds like you encountered some really helpful CMs!
> 
> Cute pics in Minnie's house.
> 
> The Christmas setup in your room is just too adorable!
> 
> The outfits at PCH Grill are so fun, never seen those before!
> 
> Amazing shots from the plane.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your cat
> 
> As a side note, Suzy & Perla were randomly out last week on my visit to WDW! It turned out to be a disappointment though as the line was already closed when I discovered them  One day!! On the bright side, I got to get the group photo with Mary, Bert and Mr. Penguin so no complaints!



Thanks for the kind words on the cat. I think we're all ready to put that all behind us and move on now.

We always try to squeeze in some Christmas decorations to put out in our room. I need to go shop for something new for this year. After so many years of doing that, I would feel like we were missing something if we didn't.

How fun that Suzy and Perla were out at WDW, but how disappointing that the line was closed. Last time we were in the MK (June 2013) for a one day visit, we saw Mary out with a penguin. I got all excited like you until they told me the line was closed.  So now I can be jealous of your group photo with Mary, Bert and the penguin! I actually stalked that penguin for several years until we first found him in 09.


----------



## KCmike

We'll be there in two weeks from Friday.  We got our Magic Bands today!  Woohoo!!!  I haven't even tried to get a reservation for the restaurant.  I am going to try again tonight.  I was on the other side of the boards tonight and saw a couple of posts about how they moved the parade and actually saw you posted on one of them.  I'm so glad they moved it!  We are there on that Friday for our first MK day and was hoping we didn't have to deal with it but I think my wife was secretly hoping she could get on tv for the parade taping!  

PPH is the only on-site hotel we haven't stayed at.  I like that you can view WoC from the rooms if your facing that side.  I'm not sure how long the walk is from there?  I always thought DLH was kind of a long walk but at least you get to walk through DTD which I always thought fun because of the live bands that play there.  Do you go that weekend as well?

Did you get a non stop flight or are you trying to get a closer airport?


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> We'll be there in two weeks from Friday.  We got our Magic Bands today!  Woohoo!!!  I haven't even tried to get a reservation for the restaurant.  I am going to try again tonight.  I was on the other side of the boards tonight and saw a couple of posts about how they moved the parade and actually saw you posted on one of them.  I'm so glad they moved it!  We are there on that Friday for our first MK day and was hoping we didn't have to deal with it but I think my wife was secretly hoping she could get on tv for the parade taping!
> 
> PPH is the only on-site hotel we haven't stayed at.  I like that you can view WoC from the rooms if your facing that side.  I'm not sure how long the walk is from there?  I always thought DLH was kind of a long walk but at least you get to walk through DTD which I always thought fun because of the live bands that play there.  Do you go that weekend as well?
> 
> Did you get a non stop flight or are you trying to get a closer airport?



Yeah! So glad the new parade schedule works out for you! 

PPH isn't really that far from the parks. It's sort diagonal from GCH, so we usually cut through there. We'll be in a standard room, so no WoC view for us. But we still enjoyed our stay there last time.

Katie and I arrive on the 6th. Drew will join us later. Robbie is staying home since school is still in session. Well, and because he hates Disney. 

Katie and I are flying non-stop into LAX. Do you rent a car when you are there or have you used a shuttle? We still need to commit on our transportation from the airport. We'll be going out of SNA when we go home.


----------



## Yzerbear19

mom2rtk said:


> Katie and I are flying non-stop into LAX. Do you rent a car when you are there or have you used a shuttle? We still need to commit on our transportation from the airport. We'll be going out of SNA when we go home.



Both times that we've gone to DL we've flown into LAX and then used the SuperShuttle. Driving out there makes me . I rather someone else do the driving! LOL I have driven in lots of big cities, but for some reason the thought of driving in the LA area just gives me the heebie jeebies. 

The driver we had on the way back to the airport last time was really cool. He pointed out lots of things along the way like John Travolta's plane that was parked there at the time because he was in town for an award's show. 

I was also kind of impressed with SuperShuttle because they called us the day we were going to arrive to verify the names on the reservation because they thought there had been a mistake and we had two reservations for the same person. My name is Melissa and my sister is Melinda (and no we aren't twins, we just had cruel parents!). I told them no there should be two reservations. I think we confused the poor customer service rep. She was really nice though and I thought it was nice that they called to double check. 

You can also sometimes get coupons online for SuperShuttle. I know there is another company that DISers recommend as well, but I can't think of the name.


----------



## KCmike

Transportation depends on how the trip is planned for us.

If we just stay at the resort the whole time then we do super shuttle.  That has been only one time though and it went smoothly.  All the other times we've added days to our vacation in either San Diego, Monterey, SF, or Yosemite so we needed a rental.


----------



## mom2rtk

Yzerbear19 said:


> Both times that we've gone to DL we've flown into LAX and then used the SuperShuttle. Driving out there makes me . I rather someone else do the driving! LOL I have driven in lots of big cities, but for some reason the thought of driving in the LA area just gives me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> The driver we had on the way back to the airport last time was really cool. He pointed out lots of things along the way like John Travolta's plane that was parked there at the time because he was in town for an award's show.
> 
> I was also kind of impressed with SuperShuttle because they called us the day we were going to arrive to verify the names on the reservation because they thought there had been a mistake and we had two reservations for the same person. My name is Melissa and my sister is Melinda (and no we aren't twins, we just had cruel parents!). I told them no there should be two reservations. I think we confused the poor customer service rep. She was really nice though and I thought it was nice that they called to double check.
> 
> You can also sometimes get coupons online for SuperShuttle. I know there is another company that DISers recommend as well, but I can't think of the name.



I was leaning toward Super Shuttle. We used them from SNA last time and it went very smoothly. Thanks for sharing your experience! 



KCmike said:


> Transportation depends on how the trip is planned for us.
> 
> If we just stay at the resort the whole time then we do super shuttle.  That has been only one time though and it went smoothly.  All the other times we've added days to our vacation in either San Diego, Monterey, SF, or Yosemite so we needed a rental.



Yeah, that would make a difference. We're staying at the resort the whole time so really don't need a car.

We saw an accident happen right in front of us on our way into Anaheim once and I'm in no hurry to get out on the roads there again.


----------



## TexasErin

So sad your trip is over, Janet!  I have really enjoyed your report!

I wanted to suggest Lansky (formerly DK's Livery service).  I requested that he pick us up from LAX in an SUV.  Daniel (I THINK maybe he owns the company) was waiting for us when we landed.  He helped us get our luggage loaded.  I felt reasonably safe (LA traffic does make me kind of nervous, lol) and the SUV was clean.  We didn't have to wait to be picked up and he was also on time to pick us up to take us back to the airport.  We also got a 15-minute stop at Trader Joe's on the way to our hotel.  The only issue that we had is that English is not his first language and it was hard for me to understand him (disclaimer---I am a hick from Texas ) They have specials for Disneyland.  We will probably use him again next summer.

Thank you for taking your time to share your trip with us!


----------



## tdashgirl

I don't have much to say, just that I really enjoyed catching up on the last installments of your trip.  What a great mother/daughter experience


----------



## KCmike

What lenses are you taking with you on the trip this time around?


----------



## mom2rtk

TexasErin said:


> So sad your trip is over, Janet!  I have really enjoyed your report!
> 
> I wanted to suggest Lansky (formerly DK's Livery service).  I requested that he pick us up from LAX in an SUV.  Daniel (I THINK maybe he owns the company) was waiting for us when we landed.  He helped us get our luggage loaded.  I felt reasonably safe (LA traffic does make me kind of nervous, lol) and the SUV was clean.  We didn't have to wait to be picked up and he was also on time to pick us up to take us back to the airport.  We also got a 15-minute stop at Trader Joe's on the way to our hotel.  The only issue that we had is that English is not his first language and it was hard for me to understand him (disclaimer---I am a hick from Texas ) They have specials for Disneyland.  We will probably use him again next summer.
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to share your trip with us!



Thanks! I still haven't arranged our ground transportation so I'll check them out too!

And thanks for reading along. I hope you'll stay tuned for the next trip report! 



tdashgirl said:


> I don't have much to say, just that I really enjoyed catching up on the last installments of your trip.  What a great mother/daughter experience




Thank you so much.  I appreciate everyone reading along and sharing in our fun. 




KCmike said:


> What lenses are you taking with you on the trip this time around?



Hey Mike! I have the kit lens (24-105), and have added a fast prime (Sigma 35mm f/1.4) and a zoom (Canon 70-200 f/4 IS). I haven't had a lot of time to try them out, so it will be interesting to try them at DLR. I did stalk the cats a bit and like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## mom2rtk

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## rndmr2

So sorry to hear about your little Kitty. 

Great last days. I didn't know that train car was even there, that's neat you got to ride in it, it was really pretty.

Beautiful pics of Katie in her Aurora dress.

Awesome meet with Cruella! I love it when they are interactive, hope to get to experience that someday.

I hear you about coming home to bitter cold!   We had a trip to WDW in 2010 (in Early MAY!!) where we came home to light snow. yes I said light snow.   MIL and FIL were picking us up and she called me while we were on the ME bus and asked if we had coats. I said, "no, do we need them?" they brought some for us to wear thankfully! 

Love the TR! I guess you are getting ready for the next trip, hope to get to hear all about it!


----------



## mom2rtk

rndmr2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your little Kitty.
> 
> Great last days. I didn't know that train car was even there, that's neat you got to ride in it, it was really pretty.
> 
> Beautiful pics of Katie in her Aurora dress.
> 
> Awesome meet with Cruella! I love it when they are interactive, hope to get to experience that someday.
> 
> I hear you about coming home to bitter cold!   We had a trip to WDW in 2010 (in Early MAY!!) where we came home to light snow. yes I said light snow.   MIL and FIL were picking us up and she called me while we were on the ME bus and asked if we had coats. I said, "no, do we need them?" they brought some for us to wear thankfully!
> 
> Love the TR! I guess you are getting ready for the next trip, hope to get to hear all about it!



Thanks so much for the kind words. We are missing Timmy's cat this Christmas since he was a gift on Christmas Eve in 2007.

We got back from our latest defection to the west week before last. I'll do a TR and link it here when it is under way. I'm a little slow getting going as I update my computer to handle the image format from my new camera.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Merry Christmas Janet.  Hope you had a great one too.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Merry Christmas Janet.  Hope you had a great one too.



Thanks PiO! We had a lovely Christmas and I hope you did too.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks.  It was a good one here.

I do sympathize about Timothy's cat.  We lost our 18 year old cat this year.  We let her go at July as her quality of life had completely gone.  I got a new kitten for Christmas this year.  The house was really empty and it was time.


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks.  It was a good one here.
> 
> I do sympathize about Timothy's cat.  We lost our 18 year old cat this year.  We let her go at July as her quality of life had completely gone.  I got a new kitten for Christmas this year.  The house was really empty and it was time.



I'm so sorry you lost your cat. I'm looking forward to seeing photos of your new kitty though. 

Our older cat is 13 but thankfully doesn't show her age yet. 

Timmy's not ready to add a new one, but we have 3 others already, and they have been a great distraction.


----------



## YodasMom

Hope you had a  magical trip to DLR this month, Janet!  Looking forward to hearing about it. I have a friend who was there a week ago and had a wonderful time.

It's hard to go through the holidays with a missed pet.  Hugs to all of you!

I had a riot dressing my 2 dogs in "ugly" Christmas sweaters!  I don't know that they were as thrilled but they were cute!


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> Hope you had a  magical trip to DLR this month, Janet!  Looking forward to hearing about it. I have a friend who was there a week ago and had a wonderful time.
> 
> It's hard to go through the holidays with a missed pet.  Hugs to all of you!
> 
> I had a riot dressing my 2 dogs in "ugly" Christmas sweaters!  I don't know that they were as thrilled but they were cute!



Thanks Karen! We did have a great time. And the weather was perfect, with only one rainy morning.

Thanks for the hugs. And how did I not know they even sold ugly Christmas sweaters for dogs?  Pictures...... or it didn't happen!


----------



## Zeebs

A bit late to the party, but have started reading some trip reports as we near our Easter 40th Birthday Bash.  

I did laugh at your goat picture, I remember getting a tour bus to stop in Turkey, so I could take a picture of a Turkey.  I just thought it was very funny.

My daughter has additional needs and I am already panicking about our trip to the Grand Canyon, so much so, that we have decided that it will be just an afternoon thing this time, I don't think my nerves could take having her so close to the edge, and struggling with her to make sure she holds my hand the entire time.  So it will be a we came, we saw, we took a photo and we then left, trip this time.

Kirsten


----------



## ScrapYap

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Mike! I have the kit lens (24-105), and have added a fast prime (Sigma 35mm f/1.4) and a zoom (Canon 70-200 f/4 IS).



What is your favorite "walk around" lens?  From a previous trip report, I was thinking you were a big fan of the 17-55 2.8?


----------



## mom2rtk

Zeebs said:


> A bit late to the party, but have started reading some trip reports as we near our Easter 40th Birthday Bash.
> 
> I did laugh at your goat picture, I remember getting a tour bus to stop in Turkey, so I could take a picture of a Turkey.  I just thought it was very funny.
> 
> My daughter has additional needs and I am already panicking about our trip to the Grand Canyon, so much so, that we have decided that it will be just an afternoon thing this time, I don't think my nerves could take having her so close to the edge, and struggling with her to make sure she holds my hand the entire time.  So it will be a we came, we saw, we took a photo and we then left, trip this time.
> 
> Kirsten



Hey Kristen!  Better late than never! 

LOL on the turkey photo in Turkey! I like your style. :yes:

There are places at the Grand Canyon where you can take in the beauty and even get a nice photo without feeling like you are taking your life into your hands or feeling like you need to tether your daughter.  I know there were some terraced areas on the south rim where you could stand and take a photo with 1 or 2 levels down below you for viewing. That way if you fell, it's just a few feet onto the next terrace. :yes: I know on the North Rim I liked the balcony on the back of the hotel there.

But there are indeed many areas for viewing that were clearly designed decades ago and have rather precarious looking railing with wide gaps. I would definitely avoid those. I had to step away many times with other people let their kids play around near the railing without supervision. It made me crazy nervous.



ScrapYap said:


> What is your favorite "walk around" lens?  From a previous trip report, I was thinking you were a big fan of the 17-55 2.8?



Hey there my SDFP guru friend! 

My favorite lens of all time was my Canon 17-55 f/2.8. It really is the go-to lens for Canon crop sensor cameras.

But I did upgrade to a full frame camera this fall, so that lens won't work on the new camera. I haven't really decided yet what my favorite lens is for the new camera. The kit lens (24-105 f/4) is fairly lightweight and has a great range. On a full frame camera, the 2.8 aperture isn't quite as necessary since the high ISO performance is so much better. But I also love what the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 does on the full frame. It just gives me the ability to shoot in even lower light. And it appears to be sharper than the 24-105. But it's a bit heavier. So there are trade-offs. So I'll probably just continue to swap back and forth depending on the circumstances. 

For me sharpness will almost always outweigh all other considerations.


----------



## mom2rtk

I do still plan to do a trip report from our December return to Disneyland. I'm just not caught up enough at home yet to get going. Soon though!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> I do still plan to do a trip report from our December return to Disneyland. I'm just not caught up enough at home yet to get going. Soon though!



Staying tuned.


----------



## Glennie5

Can't wait for your new Trip Report!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Always looking forward to your trip reports and seeing your pictures with your new toy.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> I do still plan to do a trip report from our December return to Disneyland. I'm just not caught up enough at home yet to get going. Soon though!



Was wondering if you had started one!  I'm having trouble with the new boards, so I was worried I would miss your new report.  Also, just got back from WDW last week


----------



## Disney127

Looking forward to your trip report plus the photos!


----------



## missangelalexis

Ditto! Your TRs are always a favorite of mine, can't wait to hear about your recent trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

I really appreciate everyone's patience! I'm finally ready to get the show on the road.

Here's the new trip report! I hope you'll all join me over there...... even you lurkers. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/back-to-the-west-2014.3390649/


----------

